# Ausgewählte TV-/Cap-Tipps (August 2022)



## Anonymos (1 Aug. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag) , 1.(/2.) August 2022:

7.25-8.55, WDR:
Der kleine Nick macht Ferien - NACH DEM WERK VON _René GOSCINNY und Jean-Jacques SEMPÉ_ (Les vacances du petit Nicolas; FRA(/BEL) © 2014 [dt. Fassung © 2017])
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte und Filmende):}
Julie Engelbrecht: sexy [0:19 (recht kurz)] & PO [0:36]
Valérie Lemercier: (s)BA [0:19/0:20(mit sD[-?]) 0:21/0:22]
[unbekannt]: sBA (von hint.) & sPO- [0:18]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

7.25-8.10, one:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Ein kuscheliger Mord (BRD © 2019)
Katharina Müller-Elmau: sD [0:41 0:42]
Silke Franz: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:40]

7.35-8.00, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Gewitter {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Katharina Nesytowa: sBI (von hint.) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & OO [0:03] & sBH(-) od. sexy [0:05 (0:06)] & sexy [0:07 0:08-0:09 0:11 (0:12 0:13 0:18)]

8.55-10.30, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer in Prag (BRD © 2017)
Katja Weitzenböck: sexy (?) [0:56]
Laura Preiss: sUPS [0:09 (sehr kurz)] & sD [(0:11 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:05-1:06) 1:12 1:13 1:14 1:15] & sexy (?) [1:16/1:17 (1:17/1:18)]

ca. 9.20-9.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Ihre Geschichte ([scrubs]: [[4.5]] Her Story; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:06 (0:10) 0:12]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:01 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:06]

ca. 9.45-10.10, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Trauer ([scrubs]: [[4.6]] My Cake; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD(-) od. sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]

9.49-10.15, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Offenbarung ([scrubs]: [[3.13]] My Porcelain God; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sexy [0:22 0:23 (0:24 = Absp.)]

10.00-10.50 _oder_ 10.50-11.35, NITRO:
Magnum {oder: magnum, p.i.}: Wer braucht schon Schnee auf Hawaii?, Teil 1 _oder_ Teil 2 (Magnum, p.i.: [1.1] Don't Eat the Snow in Hawaii; USA 1980)
Dorit Stevens: sBI
Yuliis Ruval [= Lillian Müller]: sBI
(gemäß Bild)

ca. 10.10-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein hollywoodreifer Auftritt ([scrubs]: [[4.7]] My Common Enemy; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:16 0:17]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]
Mercy Malick: sD [0:01]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:14 0:15 0:17] & OH- (ob. RÜ) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:18]

10.30-11.15, ZDF:
NOTRUF HAFENKANTE: RACHE FÜR MON CŒUR (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Christina Beyerhaus: sD [0:41]

ca. 10.35-11.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine einmalige Chance ([scrubs]: [[4.8]] My Last Chance; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sexy [0:10] & sBH (mit sD) [0:14 0:20(= Absp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:07 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD (re.) [0:15 0:20(= Absp.)]

10.36-10.56 (auch Dienstag, 9.50-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine sexistischen Kollegen ([scrubs]: [[3.15]] My Tormented Mentor; USA © 2004)
Bellamy Young: sD(-) [0:01/0:02 (0:18 = Absp.)]
Embeth Davidtz: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:07-0:08]
Julie Warner: sBH [0:07-0:08]

ca. 11.05-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Spiel mit dem Feuer ([scrubs]: [[4.9]] My Malpractical Decision; USA © 2004)
Amy Rilling (od. Tacey Adams) ?: sD (re.) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
Julianna Margulies: (sexy ? [0:07/0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)] &) sD(-) (re.) [0:19]

ca. 11.30-12.00 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.20-9.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Hexe ([scrubs]: [[4.10]] My Female Trouble; USA © 2004)
(wahrsch.) Alysia Joy Powell: (mind.) sPO- (unter sCT) & sD(-) [0:03]
Julianna Margulies: sBH (mit sD) [0:11]

11.35-12.30, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Der Fluch des letzten Kaisers (magnum, p.i.: [1.2] China Doll; USA © 1980)
Suesie Elena [= Susie Elene]: sBI [0:36]
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:01 0:02(-)0:04]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA [0:19 (0:36)]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:20 0:21 0:32 (0:33) 0:34 0:36]

ca. 12.00-12.30 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.45-10.15), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Einhorn ([scrubs]: [[4.11]] My Unicorn; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:01] & sD [0:02]
(Sarah Chalke: sexy ? [0:08])

12.05-12.55, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Charmageddon (Charmed: [7.13] Charmageddon; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:17-0:18 (0:20) 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:30]

ca. 12.30-12.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.15-10.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Moment ([scrubs]: [[4.12]] My Best Moment; USA © 2004)
Libby Hudson: sD(-) [0:01/0:02]
[mehrere (bzw. drei) Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.; zwei mit sD) [0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
“Hochzeiten” (BRD © 2012)
Lisa Martinek: sD(-) [1:09 1:26 (1:27)]
Nicole Marischka: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]

ca. 12.55-13.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.45-11.15), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Absturz ([scrubs]: [[4.13]] My Ocardial Infarction; USA 2005)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:09] & sexy [0:12] {kein sPO}
Monica Allgeier: sexy [0:06]

12.55-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Carpe Dämon (Charmed: [7.14] Carpe Demon; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 0:08 0:10 0:11 (0:13 0:15) 0:16 0:18]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:23]

13.35-14.20 und 16.35-17.15, zdf_neo:
The Rookie: Gebrochene Herzen (The Rookie: [1.12] Heartbreak; USA © 2019)
Alyssa Diaz: sBH [0:04]
Beau Garrett: (mind.) sD- [(0:19) 0:20] (& (mind.) OH- ? [0:33]) & sexy (Unterhose) [0:34]

13.45-14.35, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Lampenfieber (Ghost Whisperer: [4.20] Stage Fright; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:28 0:29 (0:30) 0:31] & sexy [0:39]

13.55-15.45, SRF zwei:
25 KM/H (BRD © 2018)
Franka Potente: sBH [(0:39) 0:40] & ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD+ (li.) [(0:40-)0:41] & sD(-/+?) [0:43 (kurz)]

14.15-14.45, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Meins] (how i met your mother: [6.1] Big Days; USA 2010)
Alyson Hannigan: sD
Cobie Smulders: sD
Kaylee Anne Defer [= Kaylee DeFer]: (mind.) sD-

14.30-16.00 und 0.50-2.20, hr:
Die Kinder meiner Braut (BRD © 2003)
Sonsee Ahray Floethmann [= Sonsee Neu]: sD [0:00/0:01 (0:02) 0:36-0:37] & OH- [1:03]

16.25-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.05-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Feuer und Flamme (Charmed: [7.15] Show Ghouls; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05-0:06 (0:07) 0:29 0:30 0:31/0:32 0:34 0:37-0:38 (0:39)]

17.13-17.35, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Planet Bollywood (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.4] The Griffin Equivalency; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00-0:01 0:03(= Vorsp.)]

17.20-17.50, PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN[: Stur, zwanghaft und unflexibel] (TWO and a half MEN [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2003)
(Jennifer Taylor: sexy ? [0:08])
Kristin Bauer [= Kristin Bauer van Straten]: sexy (?) [0:01 0:18]
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der verlorene Leo (Charmed: [7.16] The Seven Year Witch; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:13 (0:14 0:16 0:17)]

17.35-17.55, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Homo Novus Automobilis (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.5] The Euclid Alternative; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sNIP [0:01-0:02] & sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:13-0:14]

ca. 20.15-22.40 ? und 1.55-3.45 ?, kabel eins:
Total Recall {oder: Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung} (Total Recall; USA 1990)
(Lycia Naff: Fake ("OOO") [0:53 0:57 1:10])
Sharon Stone: Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:04 0:05] & sexy [0:22] & sD(-) [0:23] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:24-)0:25] & sexy [0:26 0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sD
(oder - wie bei RTL-ZWEI- und Tele5-Version (mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang) - teilw. 1 bzw. 2 Min. früher)

20.15-22.25, arte:
Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest (One flew over the cuckoo’s nest; USA © 1975)
Marya Small [= Mews Small]: OH+ (vlt. OO-- [lO--]) [1:00 (kurz)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-21.40, one:
Sunburned (BRD/NED/POL © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sabine Timoteo: sBI (mit sD) [(0:02) 0:10] & sBA [0:31]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

20.15-22.01 und 1.25-3.09, ORF 1:
Die Goldfische (BRD © 2019)
Jella Haase: sNIP [0:47]
[unbekannt]: sD (re.) [1:25 (sehr kurz)]

22.10-23.10, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Showtime für Paul (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Anna Schäfer: sexy bzw. (mind.) sD- (auf Fotos) [0:33]
Katja Woywood: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:44] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:45]
[unbekannt (1)]: sBH (mit sD) & sPO(-) [0:00] & sPO(-) & sBH (von hint./Seite) [0:01]
[unbekannt (2)]: sexy [(0:19) 0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH {zwei} bzw. sD (li.) [0:29] bzw. OO(-) [(0:29/)0:30] bzw. OH- & (recht kurz) sPO bzw. sexy (BH von hint.) bzw. OH(-) (li.) [0:30] bzw. OH(-?) bzw. OH+ [0:31] bzw. OH bzw. OO- (lO-) bzw. OH(-) [0:33 (jew. recht kurz)]

22.15-23.40, WDR:
NACHTSCHATTEN - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2020)
(mind.)
Lea Freund: PO (in Video) & NA(+?) [0:15] & sPO- (re. Hälfte) (in Video) [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sBH [(0:22/)0:23] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & (NA bzw.) OO(-) (rO(-); recht kurz) [(0:26/)0:27] & sPO(-) (in Video) [0:39 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:41 (0:47)] & sBH (re. sNIP) [0:48] & NA(-?) (od. (mind.) OH-) [0:53 (0:54)] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) & OO- (rO-) [0:56] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) & OO(-) (rO[-]) & (in Video) PO & OO [0:57] & sBH (mit sD) & (auf Handybild) sBH mit OO (rO) [1:12] & sBH [1:12 (1:13)]

22.15-0.00 (auch Dienstag, 0.30-2.20), ZDF:
Die Agentin (The Operative / HaMora LeAnglit; FRA/ISR/BRD/USA/GB 2019)
Diane Kruger: ... ("sex scene", "no nudity") [...] & OO (zumind. lO) [ca. 0:50] (gemäß Bildern (nur von 2. Sexszene) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin) 

22.52-23.49, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Die Leiche] (Desperate Housewives: [8.7] Always in Control; USA 2011)
Becky Wu: sBH [0:24/0:25]
Eva Longoria: (mind.) sD- [0:16]

22.55-23.40, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: BABYKILLER (BRD © 2000 [recte 2002 ?])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Zapatka: ...
Katja Schmitz: sNIP [(0:15?) 0:30(re.)]
Nina Bott: sexy [0:10]
Sanna Englund: sBH [0:05]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

23.00-0.30 und 2.05-3.35, ServusTV:
My Week With Marilyn (GB/USA 2011)
Emma Glover {laut Mr. Skin} (Michelle Williams' Bodydouble): PO [ca. 0:28 0:59 (1:00)]
Judi Dench (70+): sD [ca. 0:19f. (0:26)]
Michelle Williams: sD [0:01(kurz) 0:05] & sNIP (?) [0:12] & (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:23] & NA (od. zumind. OH-) [ca. 0:59] & NA (?) [ca. 1:00] & OH- (?) [ca. 1:04] & OH- [ca. 1:06 1:09 1:10]
Michelle Williams od. Emma Glover: OH+ [ca. 0:28 (sehr kurz)]

23.05-0.10, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Hereinspaziert zu Dressuren und Blessuren! (Bones: [4.11] Double Trouble in the Panhandle; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD [zieml. oft] 

23.05-0.55 und 0.55-2.35, ATV:
300: Rise of an Empire (USA 2014)
Eva Green: OO [ca. 0:55f.]
Nancy McCrumb: OO [ca. 0:01]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: OO & PO [ca. 1:15]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin bzw. aus "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

23.10-0.25 und 2.25-3.35, SRF zwei:
Jonah Hex {oder: Jonah Hex - Rache ist hässlich} (Jonah Hex; USA 2010)
Megan Fox: sD & sexy (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.15-1.30, SRF 1:
Ian Fleming's Im Geheimdienst Ihrer Majestät {od. ähnl.} ([Ian Fleming's] On Her Majesty's Secret Service; GB 1969)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angela Scoular: ([mind.] OO- od. eher) Oops [ca. 1:08] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Diana Rigg: sD [0:04 0:11-0:12 0:13] & sBH- (li. Hälfte) [0:15 (0:16)]
Ursula Andress: sBI [0:07]
[... Unbekannte]: NA+ od. OH+ [0:07 0:08 (jew. = Vorsp.)]
[einige (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy

23.30-1.35, Tele 5:
Der City[-]Hai [= Raw Deal {ZDF-Version}] (Raw Deal; USA(/NED?) 1986)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kathryn Harrold: sD [0:39 0:40 0:41 0:42]
[unbekannt]: nPU [0:36 (sehr kurz)]

23.40-1.10, WDR:
Der Lissabon[-]Krimi: Dunkle Spuren (BRD(/POR) © 2019)
Vidina Popov: sD [(0:09 0:29 0:33 0:35 0:39) 0:44] & (mind.) sD- [mehrf.]

(23.45-1.05, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Der Tote zahlt (DDR © 1987)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Karin Düwel: sexy ? [0:20-0:21])

23.49-0.37, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Bilder einer Ausstellung] (Desperate Housewives: [8.8] Suspicion Song; USA 2011)
Andrea Parker: sD(-) [0:31]

ca. 23.50-1.50 ? und 3.50-5.35 ?, kabel eins:
The Terminator (USA/GB 1984)
Linda Hamilton: OO [1:15] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Claus Kant)

23.50-1.35, NDR:
Ein Schuß im Dunkeln {oder: Inspektor Clouseau: Ein Schuß im Dunkeln} (A SHOT in the DARK; GB/USA 1964)
Elke Sommer: (mind.) OH-
(beim Reinzappen mal zufällig gesehen - wahrsch. gibt es aber noch mehr Erwähnenswertes, auch von anderen [Nudisten OH- u./od. NA ?])

23.56-0.44 und 3.09-3.57, ORF 1:
Claws: Ruhe in Frieden (Claws: [1.2] Funerary; USA 2017)
Angelica Ross: sBH [ca. 0:12]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-?) [ca. 0:12]
(jeweils gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin;
außerdem vermutl. eine Kussszene, in der wie üblich niemand sexy ist)

0.10-1.05, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 8] (Undercover: [8.] Nouveau Monde; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
(Anna Drijver: nix)
Elise Schaap: sD(-) (li.) & nPU- [0:30] & sBH [(0:35-)0:36 (0:37)]
[unbekannt]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:00]

0.20-2.05, mdr:
Alfred Hitchcock’s Psycho (USA © 1960)
Janet Leigh: sBH [0:03(-)0:04 0:10 0:42] & (wahrsch. teilw. "shower scene double" Marli Renfro {laut IMDb}) OO- [?] (lO-) [0:44 (kurz)] & NA+ od. OO- bzw. OO- (rO-; kurz) [0:45(-)0:46] & (Bodydouble Marli Renfro od. Myra Jones ?) NA [0:50(kurz) 0:53]

0.25-1.55, ORF 2:
tatort: Die goldene Zeit (BRD © 2019)
Anna Oussankina: sD [0:18/0:19 0:59-1:00]
Jessica Kosmalla (50+): sD(-) (li.) [(0:41 [kurz]) 0:43-0:44 (0:56) 0:57]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte (darunter Nadine Isabelle Albers ?)]: sD bzw. sBH bzw. sexy [0:17-0:18] & sexy (?) bzw. sD(-) [0:58] & sD bzw. sexy [1:00]

0.37-1.06, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Ich mag dein Nachthemd] (New Girl: [3.18] Sister III; USA © 2014)
Zooey Deschanel: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)]

ca. 0.40-1.10 ?, sixx:
Frau Jordan stellt gleich: Hintern und Arschlöcher (BRD © 2019)
[eine bzw. einige Unbekannte]: (mind.) sPO- [0:11] bzw. sPO- bzw. sPO(-) [0:20]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sexy [(0:08(-)0:09) 0:11 (0:12-)0:13 (0:20/)0:21 {mind. zwei:} 0:22]

0.55-2.28, Das Erste
Die Legende der Maske (BRD © 2014)
Claudia Michelsen: sNIP [0:57]
Dalia Hernández: sD (li.) [0:02 (0:25)]

1.40-2.20 und 4.50-5.30, SRF 1:
Fosse/Verdon, Folge 6 {oder: Die Liebe geht vor ?} (Fosse/Verdon: [1.6] All I Care About Is Love; USA 2019)
Mylinda Hull: OH [ca. 0:18] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.20-3.10, rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Abschied von einem Freund (BRD © 2006)
Elisabeth Lanz: sBI [0:07-0:08] & OH(-) [0:20] (& sD(-) ? (auf Foto) [0:30 0:31]) & sBI (auf zwei Fotos) [0:32] & OH- [0:40]

2.25-3.00, one:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 2: konkurrenz oder kooperation (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sexy [0:30]

2.30-3.55, Das Erste:
La dolce Rita (BRD © 2005)
Dana Golombek: sBA [0:34]
Simone Thomalla: sD [(0:09 0:10) 0:12-0:13 (0:18 0:19 0:20 0:21 0:22 0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29-0:31 0:36 0:37) 0:38 0:39 (0:40 0:42 0:47-0:48 0:52)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [(1:13) 1:14]
[zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:34 0:43 0:44]

2.35-4.10, ATV:
Java Heat - Insel der Entscheidung (Java Heat; USA 2013)
Atiqah Hasiholan: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:48]
Uli Auliani: sBH [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.00-3.35, one:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 3: lieben oder verlieben (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sexy [(0:32?) 0:33]
Valeriya [eigtl. Valeria ?] Dymova: sexy (?) [0:18 0:19(-0:20)]

3.25-4.40, Tele 5:
2 Lava 2 Lantula (USA(/SERB) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Filmanfang und -ende):}
Leslie Garbett: sBI [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:07]
Michele Weaver: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:07]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:07]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) 

3.35-4.10, one:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 4: beziehungskonzepte und der innere kommentator (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sexy [0:02-0:03] & sBA [0:21 0:22]

3.57-4.49, ORF 1:
HOUSE _of_ CARDS: Madam President (HOUSE _of_ CARDS: [5.6] Chapter 58; USA 2017)
Kristen Sieh: (mind.) sexy (sPO- ?) [ca. 0:30] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin) 

4.10-4.45, one:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 5: fliegen statt fallen (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sNIP [0:12]

4.45-5.25, one:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 6: entscheidungen werden getroffen (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sexy (od. sPO- ?) [0:04] & sBH [0:05]

5.25-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist ein Model und sie sieht gut aus (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sD [0:10] & sBH [0:12] & sD (li.) [0:40]
Larissa Marolt: sD (li.) [0:37]
[unbekannt ("Stella")]: sexy [0:05] & sBH [0:26]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:34 (0:35) 0:36]


----------



## Anonymos (1 Aug. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 2.(/3.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Halloween & Halleluja (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21]

7.00-7.30, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: ARBEIT (BRD © 2016)
Cosima Henman: sexy [0:29 (recht kurz)]
Joyce Ilg: sBH (von hint. und re. Seite) [0:25]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: ELTERN (BRD © 2016)
Cosima Henman: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12 0:13] & sexy [(0:22) 0:23/0:24 0:25 (0:27)]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Glaube, Hoffnung, Liebe (BRD © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Arzu Bazman: sexy (?) [0:40]
Inka Victoria Barel: sD [0:11 (0:12)] & sNIP [?] (re.) [0:32]
Tanja Fornaro: sNIP (re.) [0:14]

9.56-10.42, ORF 2:
Kommissar REX: VOLLGAS (ÖST/BRD © 2000)
Mavie Hörbiger: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:22/0:23 (0:24)] & sexy [0:44-0:45]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:30]

10.13-10.34 (auch Mittwoch, 9.30-9.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Schmetterling ([scrubs]: [[3.16]] My Butterfly; USA © 2004)
[unbekannt]: sD [0:03 0:11 0:12 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.34-10.54 (auch Mittwoch, 9.50-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Freundin Carla ([scrubs]: [[3.17]] My Moment of Un-Truth; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:11 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.45-11.40, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Bombengrüße aus Ulster (magnum, p.i.: [1.4] No Need to Know; USA © 1981)
Mariko Van Kampen: sBI & sBA
Robin Dearden: sBI & sBA
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

11.40-12.30, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Der gespielte Tod (magnum, p.i.: [1.5] Skin Deep; USA © 1981)
Cathie Shirriff: sD(-) [0:01 0:05] & sBA (auf Foto) [0:18] & sBI (in Video) [0:20] & sBA (auf Foto) [0:29 0:30 (0:31)] & sBI [0:36 (0:37 0:38 0:41 0:42 0:43)]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:45]
[(eine bzw.) einige Unbekannte]: sBI [(0:44-)0:45]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08 0:09 0:10 (0:14 0:15-0:17)]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.10-6.40), PRO 7 & 18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.30-17.00), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich verstehe (TWO and a half MEN: [1.7] If They Do Go Either Way, They're Usually Fake; USA 2003)
Kristin Dattilo: sPO [0:00]

ca. 13.55-14.55 ?, kabel eins:
Castle[: Bewölkt mit Aussicht auf Mord] (Castle: [5.2] Cloudy with a Chance of Murder; USA 2012)
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sBH (mit sD)
Stana Katic: sBH (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.40-7.00), PRO 7 & 19.05-19.30 (auch Mittwoch, 17.00-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Industrielle-Revolutions-Show (TWO and a half MEN: [1.8] Twenty-five Little Pre-pubers Without a Snoot-ful; USA 2003)
Marin Hinkle: sNIP [0:05]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Aus lauter Liebe zu dir (BRD © 2002)
Claudine Wilde: sD [0:01] & (mind.) sD- [0:06] & NA [0:10] & sBH [0:33] & sNIP [0:59 (1:09) 1:22]
Jutta Fastian: sD(-) [0:02]
Karen Friesicke (im Absp. fälschl.: Friesick): sNIP- [1:13/1:14]

14.40-16.10 (auch Mittwoch, 7.40-9.10), one:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Familienbande (BRD © 2020)
Franziska Troegner (60+): sD(-) [0:56]
Morgane Ferru: sD [0:25 (0:26 0:27)]

15.10-16.00 und 1.15-2.05, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Koslowski & Haferkamp: Geisterjäger (BRD © 2014)
Nele Kiper: sBH (li. Hälfte) [0:37]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wer Hat Die Eltern Geschrumpft? {so} (Charmed: [7.17] Scry Hard; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:37 0:38]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:17 (kurz)] & sNIP [mind. (0:22) 0:27]

16.33-16.54, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Conan-Spiel (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.3] The Barbarian Sublimation; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 0:02 0:03(=Vorsp.) (0:04/0:05)] & sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:07-0:08] & sNIP- & (mind.) sD- [0:09]

16.54-17.15, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Planet Bollywood (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.4] The Griffin Equivalency; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00-0:01 0:03(= Vorsp.)]

17.05-17.55 und 2.45-3.30, SRF zwei:
_SOKO KITZBÜHEL: EIN FAST PERFEKTER MORD_ (ÖST/BRD © 2012)
Alma Leiberg: sBI [0:00 (0:01)] & OH [0:01/0:02] & sBH [0:24]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:05 (recht kurz)]

17.15-17.34 (auch Mittwoch, 16.35-16.55), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Homo Novus Automobilis (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.5] The Euclid Alternative; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sNIP [0:01-0:02] & sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:13-0:14]
(gestern doch nicht gesendet)

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Büchse der Pandora (Charmed: [7.18] Little Box of Horrors; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:05 0:06 0:10 0:13/0:14 0:20 (0:36)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:10 0:18/0:19) 0:39 0:40]
Michelle Hurd: sexy [0:00-0:01 0:17-0:18 0:29 0:30 0:34-0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:02(kurz) (0:27) 0:28 0:29]

17.34-17.55 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.15), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Cooper-Nowitzki-Theorem (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.6] The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem; USA 2008)
Emily Happe: sD [0:18]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:06-0:07] & sNIP- [0:18] & (mind.) sD-

20.05-21.35 und 1.20-2.50, SRF 1:
Ostfriesen*killer* {so} - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Klaus-Peter Wolf (BRD © 2017)
Emilia-Rosa von Heiseler: sBH bzw. sD [0:56-0:58]
Stefanie Höner: sBH [0:03/0:04] & OO- (entfernt bzw. unscharf OO) & (nah und recht kurz) OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:04] & sNIP [0:06]
Svenja Jung: (mind.) sPO- [0:22 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:26] & sPO- [0:27 0:28] & sNIP(-?) [0:34] & sUPS(-?) [1:15]

20.15-21.45 (auch Mittwoch, 0.30-2.00), WDR:
tatort: Mein Revier (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Schudt: (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:37 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Marie Brand und der schöne Schein (BRD © 2015)
Elisa Schlott: OO- (lO-) [0:03 (recht kurz)]
Maja Celinè {hier so} Probst: sNIP [0:58 (1:02 [kurz]) 1:20]

20.15-21.55 und 23.55-1.35, NITRO:
Le gendarme de Saint-Tropez {wenn wie ZDF- und 3sat-Version; oder (laut NITRO): Der Gendarm von St. Tropez} (Le gendarme de Saint-Tropez / Una ragazza a Saint Tropez; FRA/ITA 1964)
Geneviève Grad: sexy [0:19-0:20] & sBI [0:36-0:37] & sexy [1:23-1:24 (1:25 1:26) 1:27]
Sylvie Bréal: sBI (mit sD) [0:36/0:37]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:37 0:38]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: (mind.) PO bzw. sBI [0:24] & sBI [0:25 0:26] & NA bzw. PO [0:31] & PO(+) bzw. OH/NA [0:33] & sBI (bzw. {zumind. eine} sBA ?) [0:35]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:15]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Eine unbeliebte Frau - Ein Taunuskrimi (BRD © 2013)
Doris Golpashin: sBH (mit sD) [0:12] & OH- (als Leiche) [0:35] & sexy (?) [1:09]
Felicitas Woll: sNIP [0:55(li.) (jew. re.: ) (1:05) 1:12 (1:13)]

20.15-21.45, BR:
Der Bozen[-]Krimi: Blutrache (BRD © 2020)
Chiara Schoras: sNIP (re.) [0:04(recht kurz) (0:07)] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:53] & sNIP [0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [(0:03) 0:04]

21.10-22.05 und 23.50-0.45, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Heimgang (House M.D.: [3.3] Informed Consent; USA 2006)
Leighton Meester: sexy [0:35]

22.00-23.30, BR:
Kommissar Pascha - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Su Turhan (BRD © 2016)
Almila Bagriacik: sD(-) [0:06]
Desireé Rosenberger: sD [0:32]
Pinar Erincin: (mind.) OH- (in Video) [1:22 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:07] bzw. sD bzw. sBH [0:50]

22.00-23.30, NDR:
tatort: TSCHILL OUT (BRD © 2020)
Luna Schweiger: sD (re.) (auf Smartphone) [1:14 1:15]

22.05-22.55 und 0.45-1.25, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Sandkastenspiele (House M.D.: [3.4] Lines in the Sand; USA 2006)
Leighton Meester: sD+ od. (zumind. sugger.) OH [0:08]

22.10-0.15 und 1.50-3.40, ServusTV:
Sweet November - Eine Liebe im Herbst {oder: Sweet November} (Sweet November; USA © 2001)
Charlize Theron: sNIP [0:27 0:28 0:29 0:30 (0:31) 0:32-0:33] & sexy [0:42 (recht kurz)] & Oops [1:00] & sNIP [1:00] & OH (vlt. NA) bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) od. Oops [1:01-1:02] (& Oops ? [1:09]) & sNIP [1:11/1:12] & sexy [1:30 1:33(kurz)] (& vlt. OH- [1:43]) & sNIP- [1:44 1:47]
Lauren Graham: NA [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:01-0:02]

22.25-0.20, 3sat:
Tod von Freunden: Sabine / Jakob (BRD © 2021)
Katharina Schüttler: sNIP (li.) & (mind.) sD- [0:01 0:32] & sNIP [0:46] & sNIP & (mind.) sD- [1:07/1:08]
Lene Maria Christensen: sD (li.) & OH- (re. RÜ-Hälfte) [1:01] & OH- (zumind. ob. RÜ) [1:30]
Milena Tscharntke: sexy [0:03 (0:17)] & sD(-) [0:25 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:20-0:21 (0:51)]

22.40-0.15, ZDF:
Das Vorspiel (BRD/FRA © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nina Hoss: OO (etw. dunkel) bzw. sBH (li. mit sD) [0:15/0:16]

ca. 23.00-1.25 ?, kabel eins:
Point Break - Gefährliche Brandung {so jedenfalls bei ZDF-Version} (Point Break; USA(/JAP?) 1991)
Debra Lamb {laut IMDb}: sD(-) [0:37]
Julie Michaels: OO (od. zumind. OH) [0:51] & PU [0:52]
Lori Petty: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (& (zu? kurz) {so Mr. Skin} nPU- (wohl "nPU-Oops") ?) [0:15] & ~sD od. OH [0:46] & NA+ [0:49] & OH- [0:55/0:56] & sD(-?) & (kurz) PO od. {so Mr. Skin} sPO (fast PO) [1:11] & sexy od. sUPS ? [1:43]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) [0:49] & sPO & sBH [0:51] & sBH (mit sD) (& sPO) [0:51/0:52]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:28] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) u./od. "sB" [0:37 0:38 0:39]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:28]

23.19-0.47, ORF 2:
Die Puppenspieler: Aus dem Feuer (BRD/CZE © 2017)
Helen Woigk: sexy [1:25 1:26] & (innerh. Vorschau) sD (re.) & {andere Szene} OH(-) & {zwei andere Szenen} sD [1:26]
Veronika Strapková: OH(-) [0:15] & OH- [0:23 0:24 0:25(2x)]
[unbekannt ("Giulia")]: PU (od. OO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) ?) [1:27] (innerh. Vorschau)

23.25-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Junggesellenabschied (BRD 2012)
Birte Glang: sBH
[unbekannt]: sBH & OH

23.40-1.15, WDR:
tatort: Die Kugel im Leib (BRD 1978 od. 1979)
Karin Eickelbaum: sBI [ca. 0:55]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.55-1.30 und 3.30-5.10, SRF zwei:
Film Stars Don't Die in Liverpool (GB 2017)
Annette Bening (58): OO (zumind. lO) [ca. 0:45] & OH(-) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.00-1.35, hr:
St. Vincent - Mein himmlischer Nachbar (St. Vincent; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Naomi Watts: sBH & sBI
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en))

0.00-0.30 ?, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Männer sind vom Mars] (New Girl: [3.20] Mars Landing; USA © 2014)
Zooey Deschanel: sBH [0:04]
(schon wieder Totalausfall auf der Programmseite des Senders ...)

0.34-1.57, ORF 1:
Nogo (ÖST/BRD 2002)
Jasmin Tabatabai: OO od. PU [0:39]
Mavie Hörbiger: NA(+?) od. OH(+?) (Oops od. OO- (rO-) ??) [1:10]
Meret Becker: NA(+?) [0:05] & NA+ (OO- (lO-) ?) [0:12] & NA(+?) [0:23 0:29] & sD & sexy
(ungeprüfte, aus drei verschiedenen Quellen kombinierte Daten [da man den Film seit einer Ewigkeit im dt. Fernsehen nicht mehr zu sehen bekommt])

0.47-2.16, ORF 2:
Die Puppenspieler: Ans Licht (BRD/CZE © 2017)
Helen Woigk: OO (lO) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO & (kurz) rO) [0:02] & OH- (ob. RÜ) (recht kurz) & sNIP (?) [0:03] & (mind.) sD- [0:06] & sD [0:07 0:12 0:13-0:14] & OO(+) (& PO) [0:39/0:40 (0:40:2X OO+)] & sD(-) [1:25]
Veronika Strapková: OH- [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt ("Giulia")]: OO(-) (zumind. rO[-]) [0:28] & PU (od. OO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) ?) & PO [0:29]
(Zeitangaben inkl. des gut einminütigen Rückblicks am Anfang, der fehlen könnte)

1.05-2.40, Tele 5:
Das Auge - Eye of the beholder {laut Tele 5; oder (wie bei eoTV-Version): [Eye] of the beholder) ([Eye] of the beholder; CAN/GB/AUS 1999)
Ashley Judd: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:12] & PO & (etw. dunkel) nPU (& OO- ?) [0:12] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:13] & sD(-) [0:23] & OO [0:26 (recht kurz)] & NA [0:27] & sexy [0:30 0:31 0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:32] (& vlt. OH- (li.) [1:04])

1.45-3.50, arte:
Thelma & Louise (USA(/FRA?) © 1991)
Geena Davis: sexy [0:19] & sBI [0:31/0:32 (0:35 0:36 0:38 [jew. etw. Bik.-Obertl.])] & sexy [0:59-1:00 1:17]
Susan Sarandon: sD(-) [0:29] & OO- (lO-) od. Oops {laut Mr. Skin} [0:50:4X (zu kurz)] & sNIP [1:16 1:17]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:27]

3.00-4.30, Tele 5:
Requiem for a Dream (USA © 2000)
(mind.)
Aliya Campbell: NA+ [0:31] & OO+ & PO- [0:32] & PU [0:35]
Jennifer Connelly: sNIP- (?) [0:12] & sBH (?) & nPU [0:18/0:19] & NA+ [1:18] & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) PO & (kurz) OO (lO) [1:28]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:35 (kurz)] bzw. NA od. ... ? [1:27] & PO [1:28]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [1:06]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:09]

4.55-5.45, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Tod im Rampenlicht] (CSI:NY: [2.11] Trapped; USA/CAN © 2005)
Alexandra Barreto: sBH [0:38 0:39]
Allison Steward: sBI (& sPO[-]) [0:00-0:02] & sBI [(0:03/0:04) 0:13(Bik.-Obertl.)] & PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:16] & sBI [(0:23) 0:26 (0:27 0:36)] (z.T. als Leiche)


----------



## Anonymos (2 Aug. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 3.(/4.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles Plastik (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:22]
Caroline Maria Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:17 0:19]

7.05-7.35, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: VERSICHERUNG (BRD © 2016)
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:29 (recht kurz)]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein neues Leben (BRD © 2000)
Hendrikje Fitz: sBH (von re. Seite) & (kurz) OO- (rO-) [0:24]

9.05-10.00, hr:
Die Hälfte der Welt gehört uns - Als Frauen das Wahlrecht erkämpften / Quand les femmes s‘émancipent [Teil 2] (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Esther Schweins: PO- bzw. OO+ [0:20/0:21]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: In schwerer Stunde (BRD © 2003)
Hendrikje Fitz: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:44 (kurz)]

9.55-10.40, SRF zwei:
Bianca - Wege zum Glück, Kapitel 104 (BRD(/ÖST?) 2005)
Joana Schümer: OH- od. OH [0:21]
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sBH [0:28]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen)

10.13-10.33 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-9.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Freund Turk ([scrubs]: [[3.18]] His Story II; USA © 2004)
Aloma Wright: sD(-) (li.) [0:02(kurz) 0:19(= Absp.)]
Bellamy Young: sexy (?) [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH- [0:17/0:18]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:00]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
eine {so} Liebe in Afrika [Teil 1] (BRD/ÖST(/Südafr.) © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Stemberger: sD(-) [0:09 0:12(kurz)] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:28] & PO & OO(+) [0:29-0:30] & sNIP- (re.) [1:22/1:23] & OO- (rO-) [1:23 (= Absp.; kurz)]

10.33-10.54 (auch Donnerstag, 9.50-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine kniffligste Entscheidung ([scrubs]: [[3.19]] My Choosiest Choice of All; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00/0:01]
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00]
Tara Reid: sD [0:02] & sD(-) [(0:06 [kurz]) 0:10]

13.45-15.50, arte:
Zerrissene Umarmungen (Los abrazos rotos; ESP o.J. [2008 od. 2009])
Kira Miró: OO [0:04 0:05]
Penélope Cruz: sD [0:27-0:28] & OO- (lO-) [0:50 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:54] & sD(-) [0:55 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:14/1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:20 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (li. mit sD; auf Foto) [0:26] bzw. sBI bzw. sBA [1:19] bzw. sexy [1:30]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:30]
(vermutl. teilw. 1 Min. früher infolge etwas kürzeren Filmanfangs als bei der echten dt. Filmversion)

14.15-15.05, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Letzte Fahrt (BRD © 2008)
Arzu Bazman: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Freaky Phoebe (Charmed: [7.19] Freaky Phoebe; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:09 0:12 0:14 0:15 0:17-0:19] & sNIP (?) [0:30/0:31] & sD [0:32] & sNIP (?) & (mind.) sD- [0:33/0:34]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [(0:00 [kurz]) 0:36]

17.00-17.50 und 1.55-2.35, SRF zwei:
_SOKO_ _KITZBÜHEL_: _ALPENPIRATEN_ (ÖST/BRD © 2012)
Kristina Sprenger: sNIP [0:24 0:33]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mein Freund, der Dämon (Charmed: [7.20] Imaginary Fiends; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [ca. 0:09] & sD [(0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:22) 0:24 0:25 0:32 (0:33)] & (mind.) sD-
Rose McGowan: sNIP- bzw. sNIP [(mind.) 0:11 0:12?(kurz) 0:13 0:14 0:16 0:28 0:29 0:33]

19.05-19.30 (auch Donnerstag, 17.00-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich kümmere mich um Prudence (TWO and a half MEN: [1.12] Camel Filters and Pheromones; USA 2004)
Megan Fox: sexy [0:03-0:08 0:09] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:09-0:12] & sexy [0:14] & sexy bzw. sD [0:15-0:16] & sexy [0:17]

20.15-21.15, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters[: Tödliche Gedanken] (ÖST © 2018)
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}
Hilde Dalik: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:44(2x recht kurz) 0:46]
Jaschka Lämmert: sBH [0:08]
Philine Schmölzer: PO & OO-/+ (rO-) [0:27] & OH(-) (re.) od. NA [0:28 (0:29?)] & OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. OO [0:32-0:34] & OH(-) [0:35]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sexy (auf Poster) [0:23-0:24 0:25] bzw. sBH od. sBI (auf Poster) [0:24 0:25]

20.15-21.40, arte:
Was gewesen wäre (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: NA [0:03] & sBA [(0:22/0:23) 0:24] & PO bzw. (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) [0:26/0:27] & sNIP [0:30 0:31 (0:34 0:35) 0:36] & sexy [0:37-0:38] & sBA [0:39(sehr kurz) 0:40(recht kurz)]
Lena Urzendowsky: sBI [0:23]
Mercedes Müller: sBI [0:19-0:20(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:23(/0:24)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:24 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.35 und 0.25-2.35, PRO 7:
I Feel Pretty (USA(/China?) 2018)
Amy Schumer: sexy [ca. 0:48] & NA+ (OO- (lO-) u./od. PO- ?) & sBH & sD & sexy
Emily Ratajkowski: sexy (Sport-BH) [ca. 0:02]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [(mind.?) ca. 0:48]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.40 und 0.30-1.58, Das Erste:
Alte Bande (BRD © 2019)
Karen Dahmen: (mind.) sD- [0:25]

20.15-22.50 und 1.10-3.15, ATV II:
Waterworld (USA 1995)
Jeanne Tripplehorn: NA od. OH (& (nur wenn Fullscreen-Format) vlt. sehr kurz nPU ["nPU-Oops"])
[unbekannt] (od. Shelley Michelle ?) (Jeanne Tripplehorns Bodydouble): PO [0:42]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Claus Kant)

ca. 20.40-21.10 und 0.30-0.50, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Donuts im Stau (TWO and a half MEN: [3.2] Principal Gallagher's Lesbian Lover; USA 2005)
Stephanie Erb: sD [0:13/0:14 0:15-0:16 0:17]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:18]

21.40-23.10, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Interne Affären (BRD © 2008)
Katharina Schmidt: NA(+?) [0:00/0:01] & sBH [0:08] & OH(+) bzw. OO(-) (auf Fotos) [0:37]

22.00-0.00, Tele 5:
Altar - Das Portal zur Hölle (Altar = (The) Haunting of Radcliffe House; GB 2014)
Olivia Williams: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:21] & OH- [ca. 0:23] & OH(-) [ca. 0:25] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

(22.00-23.30 und 3.15-4.45, SWR:
welcher "SWR Wunsch-Tatort" ("Blind Date" [mit Nackt- und anderen erwähnenswerten Szenen] oder "Videobeweis") gesendet wird, ist offenbar noch nicht bekannt)

22.25-0.25, 3sat:
Tod von Freunden: Cecile / Bernd (BRD © 2021)
Milena Tscharntke: sNIP [0:14-0:15] & NA [0:17] & sNIP (li.) & (jew. kurz) (mind.) sD- (re.) & sNIP (re.) [0:19] & sNIP & sD [0:20] & sexy [0:54 0:55 1:55]
(bei 3sat könnten die Zeiten (wie gestern wegen zusätzlicher Szenen am Filmanfang) leicht abweichen von denen der ZDF-Version)

ca. 22.30-0.55 ? und 3.05-5.00 ?, kabel eins:
Denn zum Küssen sind sie da {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Kiss the Girls} (Kiss the Girls; USA 1997)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ashley Judd: sexy [0:21] & sNIP [0:27 1:23(kurz)]
[(noch) unbekannt]: OH (od. sD) [0:00]
[unbekannt]: PU (auf Foto) [0:40]

22.30-23.15 und 2.00-2.50, hr:
Charité: Götterdämmerung (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: OO [0:45]

23.00-0.40 und 2.35-4.15, SRF zwei:
Zu scharf, um wahr zu sein (She's Out of My League; USA © 2008)
Alice Eve: sD(-) [0:09] & sBH (mit sD) [1:13-1:16] & (mind.) sD-
Jessica St. Clair: sBI [0:36 0:37 0:38]
Kim Shaw: sexy (BH unter sCT[-]) [0:12-0:13 0:14/0:15]
Lindsay Sloane: sBA [0:36/0:37] & (mind.) sD- [0:39 0:42]

23.15-0.50, ZDF:
Algiers Confidential - Ein paar Tage Licht - nach dem Roman _"_Ein paar Tage Licht_"_ von Oliver Bottini [Teil 1 = Folge 1 & Folge 2] (BRD/FRA(/Marokko) © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Folge 1):}
Caroline Hanke: PU & PO [0:23] & PO & PU- [0:24]
Hania Amar: sBH- (& ... ?) [0:05]

23.15-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Zeremonie (BRD © 2013)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:13] & sD(-) [0:14]
[unbekannt]: OH [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)

23.59-0.45, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 5] (BRD © 2017)
Leonie Benesch: sBH (sNIP) [0:09]
Severija Janušauskaitė: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[sechs Unbekannte]: sexy od. "sB" (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:32]

0.45-1.30, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 6] (BRD © 2017)
Fritzi Haberlandt: OH- (RÜ von re. Seite) [0:05]
Sophie Pfennigstorf (?): sD(-) (li.) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:40/0:41]

ca. 4.10-5.35, PRO 7:
Hooligans 3: Never Back Down (Green Street 3: Never Back Down = Green Street Hooligans 3: Underground; GB 2013)
Kacey Barnfield [= Kacey Clarke]: OO (lO) [ca. 0:39] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

5.10-5.50, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Die Farbe des Todes] (CSI:NY: [2.12] Wasted; USA/CAN © 2006)
Claudia Mason: OH (mit Bodypainting) [... 0:05 0:06 0:18 0:25 0:34 0:35] & OH(-) (als Leiche) [0:07/0:08]
Gayle Brown: ...
Katie A. Keane: sBH [0:10 0:11] & OH- [0:14] (jeweils als Leiche)
Lisa Gleave: OH (mit aufgemaltem Badeanzug) [0:11/0:12 0:25(Foto) 0:33 0:34]
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OH (mit Bodypainting) (& {mind. eine} sPO[-])

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm erst später Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (3 Aug. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 4.(/5.) August 2022:

7.00-7.30, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: HUND (BRD © 2016)
Cosima Henman: sexy [0:07 0:08 (0:16) 0:28]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: ÜBERFALL (BRD © 2016)
Martina Eitner-Acheampong (50+): sNIP [0:17]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: STARKE MÄNNER, STARKE FRAUEN (BRD © 2003)
Anne von Linstow: sexy [0:04 0:05(recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:44 (sehr kurz)]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Orlando (BRD o.J.)
Jasmin Tabatabai: sBI [0:11 0:19]

9.50-10.40, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Von den Toten auferstanden (magnum, p.i.: [1.9] Lest We Forget; USA 1981)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Lockhart: sBA [0:01 0:03 0:04]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

10.09-10.30 (auch Freitag, 9.20-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wahren Gefühle ([scrubs]: [[3.20]] My Fault; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sD [0:03 0:04 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.20-11.55, SWR:
eine {so} Liebe in Afrika [Teil 2] (BRD/ÖST(/Südafr.) © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Stemberger: sD(-) (li.) [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sNIP (re.) [0:08/0:09] & (mind.?) OO- [0:24 (kurz)] & (mind.) sexy (zumind. "unten herum" NA) [0:25] & sNIP (re.) [0:28 (kurz)] & (mind.) sexy [1:33 (= Absp.)]

10.30-10.50 (auch Freitag, 9.45-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Rückzieher ([scrubs]: [[3.21]] My Self-Examination; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12] & sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16]
Tara Reid: sD [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:14 0:15]

10.50-11.10 und 4.30-4.50, one:
Seinfeld[: Die schönen Schuhe] (Seinfeld: [4.16] The Shoes; USA © 1993)
Denise Lee Richards: sD [0:12]
Julia Louis-Dreyfus: sD [0:18-0:19]

ca. 14.20-14.50 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.40-7.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich kümmere mich um Prudence (TWO and a half MEN: [1.12] Camel Filters and Pheromones; USA 2004)
Lisa Arning: sexy [0:17]

Megan Fox: sexy [0:03-0:08 0:09] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:09-0:12] & sexy [0:14] & sexy bzw. sD [0:15-0:16] & sexy [0:17]

16.00-17.35 (auch Freitag, 9.15-10.45), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Inselsommer_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2004)
Anne Brendler: sexy (?) [0:18 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:37 (recht kurz)] & sBH bzw. OH(-) [0:49/0:50]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.20-13.05), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Tod Steht Ihnen Gut {so} (Charmed: [7.21] Death Becomes Them; USA 2005)
(Laura Regan: sNIP ? (li.) [0:22])
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:09 0:12 0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:28 0:30-0:31]

18.05-19.00, ZDF:
SOKO Stuttgart: Kranke Liebe (BRD © 2020)
Fine Sendel: sBA [0:00 0:01]

18.15-18.45 (auch Freitag, 16.30-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer kriegt die Verrückte?, Teil 1 (TWO and a half MEN: [1.15] Round One to the Hot Crazy Chick; USA 2004)
Jenna Elfman: sBH [0:04] & sD [0:19] (innerh. Vorschau) & sexy

19.00-19.25 (auch Freitag, 16.55-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer kriegt die Verrückte?, Teil 2 (TWO and a half MEN: [1.16] That Was Saliva, Alan; USA 2004)
Jenna Elfman: sBH [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD [(0:07-)0:08 (0:12-0:14)]

20.14-21.04, ORF 2:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Kein Honigschlecken (BRD © 2017)
Karin Thaler: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:03]
(nur Anfang und Ende dieser Folge gesehen)

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Endlich! Ein Kind von Marc! (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Diana Amft: sD [0:00 0:01 (0:03 [Fotos])]
Julia Koschitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:05]
Laura Osswald: (mind.) sD- [0:01]
Teresa Harder: (mind.) sD- [0:40]

20.15-22.30 und 0.40-2.35, PULS 4:
Demolition Man {wenn wie kabel-eins-, RTL-ZWEI- und ZDF-Version; oder: Demolition Man - Ein eiskalter Bulle} (Demolition Man; USA 1993)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Brandy Sanders [= Brandy Ledford]: OO+ (in Videophon) [1:11 (recht kurz)]
Sandra Bullock: sexy [(mind.) 0:59 (1:00 1:05) 1:06] (& sNIP ?)
[unbekannt]: OO [1:07 (sehr kurz)]

21.10-22.05, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Herr Ober! Mein Happy End ist kalt! (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Strasser: sexy (Unterhose) [0:46]
Diana Amft: OO(-) [0:34]

22.00-0.45, VOX:
Der Hauch des Todes (The Living Daylights; GB 1987)
Kell Tyler [= Belle Avery] ?: sBI [0:06]
Virginia Hey: OO- (lO-) & (sehr kurz) OO(-) (lO(-) [& rO- ?]) & sPO(-) [1:08] (& sBA ?)
[einige Unbekannte]: NA (?) bzw. sBA [0:07-0:09 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA bzw. sBI [0:54/0:55]

22.05-22.35, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Sommer der Liebe (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Brigitte Zeh: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:16]
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[unbekannt] (od. (junge) Hedi Kriegeskotte ?): sBI (auf Fotos) [0:09]

ca. 22.05-23.05 ?, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Bilder einer Ausstellung] (Desperate Housewives: [8.8] Suspicion Song; USA 2011)
Andrea Parker: sD(-) [0:31]

22.15-22.55, zdf_neo:
The Rookie: Gebrochene Herzen (The Rookie: [1.12] Heartbreak; USA © 2019)
Alyssa Diaz: sBH [0:04]
Beau Garrett: (mind.) sD- [(0:19) 0:20] (& (mind.) OH- ? [0:33]) & sexy (Unterhose) [0:34]

22.30-0.40 und 2.35-4.15, PULS 4:
Ein Vogel auf dem Drahtseil {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Bird on a Wire} (Bird on a Wire; USA 1990)
Goldie Hawn: sexy [0:27] & sPO [0:30] & sexy (?) [0:37] (& vlt. OH- [1:08] & NA ? (Silhouette) [1:09]) & sPO- [1:10 (recht kurz)] & OO- (rO-) & PO [1:15] & OH [1:16 (1:17)] & sUPS

22.35-22.55, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Reisefieber (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [(mind.) 0:02(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:13] & (mind.) sD-

22.55-0.35, zdf_neo:
Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen (Friends with Benefits; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Mila Kunis: sUPS(-?) & sBH [0:05] & sBH [0:28] & OH(-) [0:29-0:30] & sexy (etw. Slip) & {andere Szenen} OH(-) & sBH [0:34] & OH [0:35 (0:36) 0:37] & sBH [0:43-0:44] & sexy (Slip) [0:51/0:52 0:56(kurz)] (& OH- ? [1:05]) & OH(-) [?] (re.) [1:06 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (Mila Kunis' Bodydouble)]: PO [0:37 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" bzw. sexy od. ... [0:00] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto; kurz) bzw. OH (in Video) [0:19] bzw. sBI (auf Foto) [0:52]
[einige Unbekannte]: (sBH (od. sBI) ? bzw.) OH (& {drei} sPO) [1:25] & {nur eine} sexy (od. OH- ?) [1:26]

22.55-23.25, RTL UP:
Schwester Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Ash-Loch (BRD o.J. [2020 od. 2021])
Anna Julia Antonucci: OH- (RÜ von der Seite; im Spiegel) [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
Caroline Maria Frier: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:00 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:06] & sD(-) [0:21]
Judith Richter: sBI [(0:09) 0:10]

ca. 23.05-0.00 ?, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Puzzleteile] (Desperate Housewives: [8.9] Putting It Together; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [0:04]

23.50-1.35, WDR:
Die Mitte der Welt - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Andreas Steinhöfel (BRD/ÖST [2015 od. 2016], © 2019)
Ada Philine Stappenbeck: sBH (z.T. mit sD [li.]) [1:01/1:02] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:26]
Sabine Timoteo: OO(-) (lO(-); auf Foto) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:31]
Svenja Jung: sBH(-) (im Spiegel) [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sUPS- (?) [0:12 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) [0:14] & sBI od. sBH & (sehr kurz) sPO(-) [0:56] & sBI od. sBH [0:57] & sBH [1:07] & (mind.) OO- & PO(-) [1:19]

3.05-5.35, ATV II:
Der gute Hirte (The Good Shepherd; USA 2006)
Angelina Jolie: (mind.) sD-
Martina Gedeck: OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 1:13 (kurz)] & OH [(vermutl.) ca. 1:14]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

5.10-5.50, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Personenschaden] (CSI:NY: [2.13] Risk; USA 2006)
Sandra McCoy: sexy (Unterhose) (gemäß Bild)


----------



## Anonymos (4 Aug. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 5.(/6.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.05-6.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Eine Herzenssache (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:03 0:32]

7.00-7.30, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: COMEBACK (BRD © 2018)
Cosima Henman: sexy [0:13]
Martina Eitner-Acheampong (50+): (mind.) sD- [0:24]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: GEIßBOCK (BRD © 2018)
Jeanne Goursaud: sexy [0:27]
Joyce Ilg: sD [0:00]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in British Virgin Islands (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:02 0:03] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:08] & sBI [0:09] & sD [(0:11) 0:12-0:13] & (mind.) OH- [0:17] & sD(-) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. PO (jew. auf großem Foto) [0:10]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Julias Traum (BRD © 2000)
Daniela Preuß: sexy [(0:05) 0:35]

9.50-10.40, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Das Zeugenschutzprogramm (magnum, p.i.: [1.12] All Roads Lead to Floyd; USA © 1981)
Anne Bloom: sBI [0:32/0:33 (0:33-0:34 [etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) (0:45 [= Absp.; Bik. v. hint.])]
Elissa (Dulce) Hoopai: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19(-0:20) 0:22]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

9.56-10.43, ORF 2:
Kommissar REX: TELEFONTERROR (ÖST/BRD © 2000)
Krista Birkner: (sexy od. ... ? (auf Fotos) [0:14 (0:19)] &) OO [0:18]

10.04-10.25, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Freund heiratet ([scrubs]: [[3.22]] My Best Friend's Wedding; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:07]

10.25-11.55 (auch Samstag, 1.00-2.30), SWR:
Stürme in Afrika (BRD(/Südafr.) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: (mind.) sD- [0:24]
Katja Flint: OH [0:24] & NA(+?) [0:40]

10.25-10.49, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Psychiaterin ([scrubs]: [[4.1]] My Old Friend's New Friend; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) (li.) [0:23 (= Absp.)]

11.00-11.25 und 4.55-5.15, one:
Seinfeld[: Das Implantat] (Seinfeld: [4.19] The Implant; USA © 1993)
Julia Louis-Dreyfus: sNIP (re.) [0:01]
[unbekannt ("Marcy")]: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:09]

12.30-13.58 und 5.15-6.45, mdr:
Die Insel[-]Ärztin: Neustart auf Mauritius (BRD/Mauritius © 2018)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00 0:01] & sexy (?) [0:10/0:11] & (mind.) sD- (bzw. sexy [?]) [0:12(-0:13)] & sexy (?) [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:25] & sBH (recht dunkel) [1:11] & OH [1:12 (recht kurz)] & sBI [1:14 1:15 1:16(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

13.10-14.00, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Akzeptanz (BRD © 2022)
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:28]

13.45-14.30, hr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Weil wir uns lieben (BRD © 2018)
Denise Zich: sexy [0:31]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Weniger ist mehr (BRD © 2013)
Janina Fautz: sD [0:09]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:09 0:10] & sBI [0:25] & sD [(1:00) 1:01]

14.30-16.00 und 3.55-5.20, hr:
Unzertrennlich nach Verona (BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: (mind.) sD- [0:47 (0:48)]

16.00-17.35, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer im Allgäu (BRD © 2017)
Jennifer Ulrich: sD(-) od. sD [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sexy (auf Werbeplakat) [0:04 0:05(-)0:06]
Michaela May (60+): sD(-) (od. sD ?) [0:17]
Teresa Rizos: sD(-) (re.) [0:15]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. sPO- [0:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:54 0:55]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Totgesagte leben länger (Charmed: [8.1] Still Charmed and Kicking; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:02 0:14]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:12 0:21 0:22 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:13 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:26 0:32 0:33/0:34 0:35 0:36]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Halliwells im Wunderland (Charmed: [8.2] Malice in Wonderland; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:00-0:01] & sD [0:03 (0:09)] & sexy [0:12-0:14 0:22-0:23 0:24] & sD(-) [0:32] & sexy [0:34 0:35-0:36] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:07 (0:08)] & sexy [0:12 0:20-0:22] & sD(-) [0:31] & sexy [0:35 0:37-0:38 0:39]
Monica Allgeier: sexy [0:00 0:01]
Noa Tishby: sD(-) [0:05-0:06 0:25]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03 0:04 0:05 0:22 0:36]

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 17.30-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Garderobenfrau (TWO and a half MEN: [1.19] I Remember the Coatroom, I Just Don't Remember You; USA 2004)
Teri Hatcher: sD (li.) [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [mehrf.]

18.40-19.59, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Angèle et Tony (FRA 2010)
Clotilde Hesme: OO- (rO-) & "nPU-NA" (od. nPU- ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.08, 3sat:
Beate Uhse - Das Recht auf Liebe (BRD © 2011)
Mariella Ahrens: sBH [0:53(recht kurz) 0:54]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH- [0:01] bzw. NA bzw. OO+ (jew. auf Foto) [0:38 (jew. recht kurz)] bzw. sD (li.) bzw. OO (lO) (jew. auf Foto) [1:39 (jew. recht kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO [1:39]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [1:01]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ... (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:38]
[zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: PU bzw. PO (jew. auf Foto) [0:38]

20.15-21.55, arte:
Kiss Me Kosher (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Luise Wolfram: OH(-) (li.) [0:09 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:33-0:34] & sD [1:37 (= Absp.)]
Moran Rosenblatt: sBA (re. mit sD) [0:33 0:34]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [0:33 0:34]

20.15-21.45 und 1.45-3.18, Das Erste:
Zimmer mit Stall: Die Waschbären sind los (BRD © 2020)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sNIP [0:00]
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD [0:32]
Rebecca Kleineidam: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07/0:08] & sexy [(0:03 0:05-0:06 0:07 0:16-0:17 0:28 1:13 1:14) 1:15 (1:18)]

20.15-22.05, zdf_neo:
Tootsie (USA 1982)
Geena Davis: sBH [0:33 0:42]

20.15-21.05 und 0.50-1.35, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Männer sind Schweine! (BRD(/ÖST) o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD od. sD(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:03 0:09] & (mind.) sD- [0:12 0:13] & sD(-) [(0:14) 0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:20 0:21] & sD (im Spiegel) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:24]
[unbekannt]: sBH (von hint. und re. Seite) [0:03]

ca. 20.15-22.30, PRO 7:
Der unglaubliche Hulk (The Incredible Hulk; USA 2008)
Débora Nascimento: OH ? & sNIP (re.) (= sWS ?) [innerh. einer Szene]
Liv Tyler: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.49 und 0.10-1.39, ORF 2:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und die Macht der Gewohnheit (BRD © 2018)
Zsá Zsá Inci Bürkle: OH(-) (als Leiche) [0:56 0:57]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PO [(0:07/)0:08]

20.15-22.50 und 0.35-2.35, ATV:
Brautalarm (Bridesmaids; USA 2011)
Kristin Wiig: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:01-0:03 0:46-0:47] & OH [1:40]
Rebel Wilson: (s)PO-- [0:10] & sexy (?) [0:11]

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Hilfe, ich brauche ein Date! (BRD(/ÖST) o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD [(0:01 [kurz]) 0:22 (0:41 0:42 0:44)] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Osswald: sD(-) (li.) [0:17 (recht kurz)]

22.00-22.50, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Bin ich fett? (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD [(0:00) 0:01/0:02] (& vlt. OH- [0:02]) & sD [0:16/0:17] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Osswald: sD [0:18 (0:39 [kurz])]

22.05-23.50, zdf_neo:
Heute ist ein schöner Tag zum Sterben (Flatliners; USA © 1990)
(mind.)
Julia Roberts: sBH [0:57 1:00 1:01] & (mind.) sexy (sNIP- od. sCT- ?) [1:30]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OH od. NA [0:12] bzw. OO(-) bzw. sD(-) [0:30] bzw. sPO bzw. sBH [0:31] bzw. OO [0:32] bzw. sBH (mit sD[-?]) [0:38] bzw. OH(-) (in Schw.-W.-Video) [0:42]

22.25-0.40 und 4.00-5.15, RTL ZWEI:
The Nice Guys {laut Sender; oder: The Nice Guys - Nett war gestern!} (The Nice Guys; USA 2016)
(mind.)
Jordan Hairston: NA+ (mit Bodypainting) [ca. 0:39]
Margaret Qualley: sexy (Unterhose)
Marilyn Chen: sPO (fast PO) & (mind.) OH- [innerh. einer Szene]
Murielle Telio: PU (auf Foto) [ca. 0:01] & OO+ [ca. 0:02] & OO (in Video)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.45, Tele 5:
Gesetz der Rache (Law Abiding Citizen; USA 2009)
Brooke (Stacy) Mills: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:01]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.34-0.58, 3sat:
PAPILLON - Based on the Book “PAPILLON” by HENRI CHARRIÈRE (USA © 1973)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Ratna Assan: OO (& sPO[-]) [1:49-1:52 1:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:49 (1:50) 1:54]

22.50-0.50, BR:
Die Tiefe (The Deep; USA 1977)
Jacqueline Bisset: sWS (sNIP bzw. sCT- bzw. sCT[-]) [0:01 0:02 0:04 0:05 0:06 0:07] & sWS (sCT) bzw. (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:08-0:09] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10 0:11] (& sCT- ? [(0:13 0:14) 0:15]) & sexy bzw. OH- [0:25/0:26] & sexy [(mind.) 0:52 (0:53) 1:34]
([auf einer der beiden kabel-eins-Versionen beruhende] Zeiten könnten im BR leicht abweichen)

22.50-0.55 und 2.50-4.30, PULS 4:
American Assassin (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Charlotte Vega: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [(u.a.) 0:00]
Göksun Çam: OO & sD [ca. 0:49]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-0.35, ATV:
Table 19 - Liebe ist fehl am Platz (Table 19; USA 2017)
Anna Kendrick: sD [0:00] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.00-0.30, one:
Sunburned (BRD/NED/POL © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sabine Timoteo: sBI (mit sD) [(0:02) 0:10] & sBA [0:31]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

23.15-1.40, SRF zwei:
Blade Runner 2049 (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Ana de Armas: PO & OO [ca. 2:05 od. 2:16] (& sCT- od. sNIP ?)
Elarica Johnson: "sB" (mit sD & (zumind. li.) sNIP) [ca. 0:44]
Krista Kosonen: sexy ? [ca. 0:44]
Mackenzie Davis: sexy [ca. 0:44] & PO & OO(-) (rO[-]) & s(CT(-)?-)BH [ca. 1:30]
Sallie Harmsen: OO+ & PO [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.05-2.15, SRF 1:
The mysterious yearning secretive sad lonely troubled confused loving musical gifted intelligent beautiful tender sensitive haunted passionate {Adjektive jew. nur kurz sichtbar} talented Mr. Ripley - Der talentierte Mr. Ripley (The talented Mr. Ripley = The mysterious yearning secretive [...] talented Mr. Ripley; USA 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gwyneth Paltrow: sBI [0:11 0:12-0:13 (0:39)] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:40] (von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (s)BA (bzw. sBI) [0:12-0:13]

0.25-0.50 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Junggesellenabschied (BRD 2012)
Birte Glang: sBH od. sBI [0:05 0:11/0:12 0:15-0:16 0:22/0:23]
Sonsee Neu: sexy [0:15]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:05 0:06 0:09 0:16 0:22/0:23] bzw. sexy (?) [0:05 0:12] bzw. OH [0:08-0:09 0:16 0:22/0:23]
(in der Programmübersicht des Senders fehlen mal wieder sechs Stunden ...)

0.30-0.50, RTL UP:
alles atze: Der Clou (BRD o.J. [2007 ?])
Heike Kloss: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:09 (0:10 0:15)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

0.40-2.20, RTL ZWEI:
Overdrive (FRA/BEL/USA 2017)
Ana de Armas: sBI [ca. 0:25] & (kurz) sCT(-?)
Gaia Weiss: sBI [ca. 0:25] & sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.15, Tele 5:
Altar - Das Portal zur Hölle (Altar = (The) Haunting of Radcliffe House; GB 2014)
Olivia Williams: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:21] & OH- [ca. 0:23] & OH(-) [ca. 0:25] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.50-2.40, BR:
Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden (American Gigolo; USA © 1980)
Lauren Hutton: sNIP [0:34] & sexy (?) [0:35] & OO [0:36 (recht kurz)] & Oops (li.) [0:37] & OH- [0:38] & sNIP [0:47]
Linda Horn: OO [0:03] & OH- [0:04 0:05]
Michele Drake: OO [0:03 0:05]
Nina Van Pallandt: sexy (?) [0:56] & sNIP- [0:56 0:57]
Patti Carr [= Patricia Carr]: OO [0:19] & OH [0:20]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:35]

0.50-1.30 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Zeremonie (BRD © 2013 {laut SAT.1} od. © 2014 {laut Comedy Central})
Panagiota Dimareli ?: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:13 0:14]
[unbekannt]: OH [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)

1.30-2.20, hr:
Beforeigners: Die Ripper-Theorie (Beforeigners [Episode 2.1]; NOR © 2021)
Dagny Backer Johnsen {laut Mr. Skin}: PU [0:18(-)0:19] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} nPU bzw. OO (auf Fotos) [ca. 0:31] & OO+ od. PU [0:40] (jew. als Leiche)
Krista Kosonen: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:04 0:05] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:15]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (als Leiche) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: nPU (auf Fotos) [0:32]

1.45-2.25, SRF zwei:
Chicago Fire: Der Neue (Chicago Fire: [2.8] Rhymes with Shout; USA 2013)
Vedette Lim: sPO- [0:01] & sexy (Slip) [0:02] {kein sBH}

2.20-3.05, hr
Beforeigners: Die Täuschung (Beforeigners [Episode 2.2]; NOR © 2021)
Hedda Stiernstedt: PO [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Krista Kosonen: sexy [0:02] & sPO- bzw. sexy [0:03-0:04] (& sexy ? [0:35 (recht kurz)])

2.35-4.10, ATV:
Java Heat - Insel der Entscheidung (Java Heat; USA 2013)
Atiqah Hasiholan: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:48]
Uli Auliani: sBH [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 3.00-3.25 und 5.15-5.45, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Männer & Frauen (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [0:21]
Shirin Soraya: sexy [0:00] & sD [0:12] & sBH [0:21]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (mit sD) bzw. sPO & OH+ bzw. OO [0:13-0:14]

3.20-4.53, Das Erste:
Einfach _Rosa_: Wolken über Kapstadt (BRD/Südafr. © 2015)
Pearl Thusi: sD(-) (re.) [0:26 (recht kurz)]
Sandi Schultz: sD od. sD(-) [0:32]
Sara Fazilat: sD(-) [0:10 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD [1:20 (recht kurz)]

ca. 3.45-4.10, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Beruf & Karriere (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [0:08-0:10]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:01 (0:13)]

ca. 4.45-6.45, PRO 7:
Elizabethtown (USA 2005)
Kirsten Dunst: (mind.) OH- [0:51-0:52] & sD [0:52 (recht kurz)] & sUPS [0:59 (sehr kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:56]

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm heute keine Zeit mehr, aber voraussichtlich morgen früh]


----------



## Anonymos (6 Aug. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 6.(/7.) August 2022:

7.45-9.15, mdr:
BLÖDE*MÜTZE!* {so} - nach dem gleichnamigen Buch {so Vorsp.} _bzw._ Roman {so Absp.} von Thomas Schmid (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Monica Jasminka Ivancan: OH- (auf ~Foto) [0:01] & OH (auf ~Plakat) [0:10/0:11] & OH- (auf ~Foto) [0:11] & (mind.) OH- [0:12] & OH [0:14] & NA (?) [1:26 1:27]

9.07-9.51, ORF 2:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Kein Honigschlecken (BRD © 2017)
Karin Thaler: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:03]
(nur Anfang und Ende dieser Folge gesehen)

10.35-12.32 und 2.29-4.25, ORF 2:
Manche mögen's heiß (Some Like It Hot; USA 1959)
Marilyn Monroe: sD & sD unter sCT & (s)BA (sNIP) & sexy (& sCT- ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

ca. 10.45-11.40 ?, kabel eins:
Castle[: Bewölkt mit Aussicht auf Mord] (Castle: [5.2] Cloudy with a Chance of Murder; USA 2012)
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sBH (mit sD)
Stana Katic: sBH (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

10.45-11.35, ORF III:
Arme Millionäre: Zurück auf Anfang (BRD/ÖST 2005)
Mavie Hörbiger: sBA [0:36-0:38]

11.35-12.25, ORF III:
Arme Millionäre: Geld stinkt nicht (BRD/ÖST 2005)
Mavie Hörbiger: sNIP [0:05]
Maxi Warwel: sBH [0:25/0:26]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:23 0:24] & NA+ [0:32(-)0:33 (0:44 = Absp.)]

11.45-13.15 und 2.55-4.25, WDR:
Reiff für die Insel: KATHARINA UND DER GANZ GROSSE FISCH (BRD © 2013)
Birge Schade: sD(-) od. sD [0:37]
Tanja Wedhorn: sD(-) (od. sD ?) [0:26 0:31] & sD (li.) [0:39] & (mind.) sD-

12.00-13.30, BR:
Bella und der Feigenbaum (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa [Ivana] Brühlmann: sBI [0:17]
Philippine Pachl: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:15]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:15 0:16(-0:17)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:16]

12.15-13.40, ZDF:
EINE GANZ HEISSE NUMMER 2.0 (BRD © 2019)
Franziska Schlattner: sD [1:16-1:17 1:18]
Rosalie Thomass: sBH [0:02-0:04] & sD [0:13(/0:14)] & sD(-) [0:31(li.) 0:34] & sD [0:35] & sD(-) (li.) [0:59 (recht kurz)]
Silke Franz: sD [0:38]
[unbekannt]: sD [1:16(kurz) 1:17]

13.00-14.30, Das Erste:
BESSER ALS DU (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Stucky: sD(-) (li.) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31] & sD(-) [0:59] & OH- [1:08/1:09] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:19-1:20]

13.40-15.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Der Mann meiner Träume (BRD(/ÖST) © 2007)
Eva-Maria Grein: (mind.) sD- & sPO- [1:14]

14.30-16.00 und 3.55-5.14, SRF zwei:
Die Hollars - Eine Wahnsinnsfamilie (The Hollars; USA 2016)
Mary Elizabeth Winstead: sD [ca. 0:35] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 16.15-16.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Opa stand auf Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [12.13] Boompa Loved His Hookers; USA 2015)
Maggie Lawson: OH- [0:06]

17.33-19.00, 3sat:
Allein Unter {so} Männern (BRD © 2000)
Ann-Kathrin Kramer: OO [0:44(-)0:45] & OH- (ob. RÜ; im Spiegel) [1:22] & OH [1:23]

19.20-19.45, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 6 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak od. eher Bodydouble: PO [0:20]

19.20-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 17.30-17.55), PULS 4:
Two and a Half Men: Wie die Büffel (Two and a Half Men: [1.23] Just Like Buffalo; USA 2004)
Amy Farrington: sD(-) [0:16 0:17]
Kristin Richardson: sD [0:06]

20.15-22.05, VOX:
Bad Neighbors {oder: Bad Neighbors - Böse Nachbarn} (Neighbors = Bad Neighbours; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Ali Cobrin: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:38]
Bridgetta Tomarchio: OO
Halston Sage: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:38] (& sexy ?)
Rachel Ann Mullins: OO
Rose Byrne: Fake-"OO" [ca. 0:47] (& sexy ?)
Teal Conrad: OO
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.55 und 4.55-6.35, zdf_neo:
Meine Stiefmutter ist ein Alien (My Stepmother Is An Alien; USA 1988)
(mind.)
Kim Basinger: sNIP [0:39-0:40] & (mind.) OH- [0:40 (0:41)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:42] & sD [0:55] & sexy [0:57 0:58 (0:59)] & sCT- [1:16 (1:18?) 1:22 (1:23? 1:27?)] & sCT(-) (sWS ?) [1:29] & sCT- [1:30] & sCT- od. sNIP [1:32 1:33] & sCT- [1:38]
Maxine Wasa: sBH & (kurz) OH- (in Film) [0:38]
Michele Rogers: (viel) sD [1:01]
Shelley Michelle (Kim Basingers Bodydouble ["Beindouble"]): sexy ? [0:12]
[(mir) unbekannt]: sexy (in Filmausschnitt) [0:30]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:37]

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-1.30), BR:
Rindvieh à la Carte (BRD [(2010 od.) 2011], © 2013)
Clelia Sarto: sD(-) [1:25 (1:26)]
Luise von Finckh: sD(-) [0:56]
Muriel Baumeister: sD [0:08 0:17 0:33 0:34 0:48 1:01] & OH- [?] (etw. ob. RÜ) [1:07] & OH(-) [1:08 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

20.15-22.05, Super RTL:
lieber verliebt (The Rebound; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Catherine Zeta-Jones: OH- [0:30] & sBH [0:58]
Samantha Ivers: sD [0:38]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:35 (kurz)]

20.15-22.15 und 0.00-1.45, ServusTV:
So ist das Leben - Life Itself {oder nur: Life Itself} (Life Itself / Como la vida misma = La vida misma; USA/ESP 2018)
Isabel Durant: sBH- [ca. 1:32]
Olivia Wilde: sBH- [ca. 0:19]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-21.10 und 23.55-0.45, SAT.1 Gold:
Der letzte Bulle: Vater Mutter Kind {so} (BRD © 2012)
Tatjana Clasing: sD(-) [0:12]

20.15-21.52 und 1.00-2.30, ORF 1:
Drachenjungfrau {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut ORF und IMDb): LandKrimi: Drachenjungfrau (oder (laut IMDb): Landkrimi: Salzburg - Drachenjungfrau)} (ÖST © 2015)
Eva Lanz: sBI (in Video) [0:13-0:14] & sBI (li. Hälfte Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto) [0:15] & sD(-) (als Leiche; auf Foto) [0:41] & sBI (in Video) [1:05/1:06] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:06 1:19(Video)]
Verena Altenberger: sD(-?) (od. OH(-) ?) (etw. dunkel) [0:02]
[(noch) unbekannt ("Zilli" [60+ od. 70+])]: sD [(0:33) 0:34]
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) (re.) [1:09] bzw. sexy (BH von hint.) [1:10 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:18 1:19]
[neun (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI (in Video) [0:13-0:14] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBI- (ob. Teil Bik.-Obertl.) (jew. auf Foto) [0:15 ({nur einige:} 0:16 0:17)] & sBI (in Video) [1:05/1:06 ({nur einige:} 1:19)]

20.15-22.45 (auch Sonntag, 12.30-14.45), ATV II:
Zweiohrküken (BRD 2009)
Edita Malovcic: sD [(0:11) 0:24 0:25-0:27]
Nora Tschirner: (Fake-"OO" [0:03] &) sexy [0:13 0:25-0:27]
Pegah Ferydoni: sBH [0:57-0:58]

20.15-22.15 und 0.20-2.05, PULS 4:
Ghostbusters {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): Ghostbusters - Die Geisterjäger} (Ghost Busters = Ghostbusters; USA 1984)
Sigourney Weaver: sexy [(mind.) ca. 1:22] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.45-23.15, Das Erste:
Hartwig Seeler: Ein neues Leben (BRD(/Malta) © 2020)
Dagny Dewath: sexy (Slip) [1:12]
Emily Cox: (s)PO- [0:36:5X (sehr kurz)] & sD (re.) [0:37] & sexy (Unterh. von hint.) [0:38 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:39] & PO(-) [0:54]

21.45-23.05 (auch Sonntag, 2.20-3.40), one:
Alles in Butter (Butter; USA 2011)
(Ashley Greene: offenbar nur Küsse, also nix)
Olivia Wilde: sBH (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:16] & sexy [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.52-23.25 und 2.30-4.01, ORF 1:
Steirerblut {oder (laut ORF): LandKrimi: Steirerblut} (ÖST © 2013)
Julia Cencig: sD (als Leiche) [(0:01) 0:02 0:07 0:08 (0:25 [Foto])] & sD(-) [0:44 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:22]

22.00-23.55 und 1.25-3.25, zdf_neo:
Jennifer Eight [= Jennifer 8 = Jennifer 8 ist die Nächste {laut IMDb}] (Jennifer Eight = Jennifer 8; USA 1992)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Uma Thurman: sBH & OH- [0:49]
[unbekannt (Uma Thurmans Bodydouble)]: sBH & OO & PO [0:49] & OO [0:50]
[... Unbekannte]: PU u./od. OO bzw. PO (auf Fotos) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

22.05-0.45, VOX:
Fast & Furious 6 (Furious 6 = Furious VI = Fast & Furious 6 = Fast and the Furious VI; USA {laut IMDb} u./od. ESP/GB {laut Mr. Skin} 2013)
Elsa Pataky: OH [ca. 0:07]
Gina Carano: sD
Michelle Rodriguez: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.05-0.20, Super RTL:
Ich, Du und der Andere (You, Me and Dupree; USA 2006)
Kate Hudson: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01] & sexy [0:02 0:15 0:24 0:25] & (mind.) sD- [1:03 (recht kurz)] & sBA (fast sBI) [1:17]

22.15-0.00 und 1.45-3.20, ServusTV:
Tödliche Versprechen - Eastern Promises (Eastern Promises; USA/GB/CAN 2007)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Elisa Lasowski: sexy (Slip) (gemäß Bild)
Tereza Srbová: OO+ & PO- (?) [0:34] & NA+ [0:35-0:36]

22.15-0.20 und 2.05-3.40, PULS 4:
Ghostbusters II {oder: Ghostbusters 2} (USA 1989)
Sigourney Weaver: sBH [0:43] & sD [0:51 (0:52)]

ca. 22.50-0.50 (auch Sonntag, ca. 13.10-15.05), SAT.1:
Ein Chef zum Verlieben (Two Weeks Notice = Two Weeks' Notice; USA/AUS 2002)
Alicia Witt: sBH (mit sD) [1:13-1:14]

23.05-1.40, one:
Toni Erdmann (BRD/ÖST(/RUM) o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ingrid Bişu: PU bzw. OO bzw. OO- [2:10-2:12] & NA+ [2:13] & PU (nPU & lO-) [2:14] & (mind.) OO- [2:15]
Sandra Hüller: sUPS [1:16 (recht kurz)] & sUPS od. sexy (Unterhose) [1:17 1:18-1:19] & sUPS [2:02] & OO (& (mind.) sPO- bzw. PO) bzw. (ab 2:09) PU & PO [2:03-2:10] & OO & PO bzw. PU & PO [2:11-2:14] & PU [2:15] & sD+ (re.) [2:16 (recht kurz)]

ca. 23.05-23.55 und 2.10-2.50, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Auf der Flucht (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) od. sD [0:17] & sD(-) [0:19]

23.30-1.35, rbb:
Sorry Angel (Plaire[,] aimer et courir vite; FRA © 2018)
Adèle Wismes: sPO- (unter sCT) (jew. recht kurz) (bzw. sexy) [0:11(-0:12) 0:13]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.30-1.10, SRF 1:
Shall We Dance - Darf ich bitten? {laut SRF; oder: Darf ich bitten?} (Shall We Dance; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Jennifer Lopez: sNIP [(u.a.) ca. 1:26 1:35] & sD(-)
Susan Sarandon: sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
Lisa Ann Walter: sD ?

23.55-1.25 und 3.25-4.55, zdf_neo:
Iris - Rendezvous mit dem Tod {oder: Iris} (Iris; FRA/BEL 2016)
Alexandra Langlais: nPU [ca. 1:19]
Charlotte Le Bon: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:07] & sD [ca. 0:16] & sexy bzw. sPO(-) & OH(-) [ca. 0:53f.] & (mind.) sexy (sPO(-?) ?) [ca. 1:02] & PO & OO (zumind. rO) [ca. 1:28] & sCT(-) & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[einige bzw. viele Unbekannte]: OO bzw. (mind.) sexy (laut "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

0.40-2.10, Das Erste:
TRUGSPUR - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2017)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Lisa Maria Potthoff: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:51]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:12]

0.50-1.35, hr:
Beforeigners: Der Reisende (Beforeigners [Episode 2.4]; NOR © 2021)
Lisette Pagler: OO [0:34]

0.55-2.15, SRF zwei:
Der Fluch der zwei Schwestern (The Uninvited; USA/CAN/BRD © 2008)
Arielle Kebbel: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:11-0:13 (0:19 0:20) 0:22] & sD(-) [(0:46) 1:02 (1:03)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:14]
Elizabeth Banks: sD [ca. 0:09] & sD(-) [0:52] & (mind.) sD-
Emily Browning: sexy [0:09] & sBA [0:22] & sD(-) [(0:51/)0:52] & sNIP- [(mind.) 1:01] & (sexy bzw.) sBH [(1:07/)1:08] & sUPS [1:09 (sehr kurz)] & sBH [1:16] & (mind.) sD-

1.05-3.10, ZDF:
Star Trek: Der Film (Star Trek: The Motion Picture; USA 1979)
Persis Khambatta: (zumind. sugger.) NA [ca. 1:21] (gemäß Bild und ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.10-2.40 (auch Sonntag, 10.45-12.30), ATV II:
Im Brautkleid meiner Schwester (BRD © 2012)
Alissa Jung: OH- od. NA [0:49] & OH- [(1:03) 1:05] & sexy
Laura Osswald: sD (auf Foto) [0:20 (0:57)]

2.20-3.10, hr:
Beforeigners: Der Riss (Beforeigners [Episode 2.6]; NOR © 2021)
Hedda Stiernstedt: OH(-) (li.) [0:32]
Ylva Bjørkaas Thedin: sexy [0:46]
[unbekannt (1)]: PU [0:24] & OO- (lO-) [0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: PU & (etw. dunkel) PO(-?) [0:24] & OO [0:25] & PU [0:26]

2.40-4.10 (auch Sonntag, 4.10-5.40), ATV II:
Auf der Suche nach dem G. (BRD 2009)
Elena Uhlig: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:23-0:24 0:26]
Maren Scheel: sD (li.) [0:29]
Suzan Anbeh: (mind.) sD- [0:25 1:02]

3.20-3.50, arte:
Luz (BRD o.J.)
Andrea del Solar: sBH [0:04]
Masha Tokareva: (mind.) sD

4.10-5.40 (auch Sonntag, 2.40-4.10), ATV II:
Affäre zu dritt (BRD © 2003)
Nadeshda Brennicke: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:06] & sBA [(0:17?/)0:18] & sBA bzw. (recht kurz) OH- [0:18/0:19] & OO (rO) (bzw. OH od. NA) [1:00(-1:01)] (& OH ? [1:02]) & sBH bzw. OO [1:14-1:15] & OH(-?) [1:19]
Sophie von Kessel: sNIP [0:15] & sBA [0:17-0:19] & (OO- ? bzw.) OO [(0:39/)0:40] & NA [1:00-1:01] & sBH bzw. OO [1:14-1:15] & PO (bzw. NA) [1:15(-1:16)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH- (mit sD) [0:23] bzw. OO [1:09]
(0:38/0:39 nix)

5.40-6.20 (auch Sonntag, 5.40-6.25), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Der letzte Tanz (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:26) 0:27]
Nicole Kastner [= Nikola Kastner]: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:36]
Samira Summer [= Eva Roob]: sD(+?) (re.) [0:12 (sehr kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:40]


----------



## Anonymos (6 Aug. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 7.(/8.) August 2022:

ca. 5.50-7.35, SAT.1 Gold:
Klinik unter Palmen [- Cuba]: Das Ende aller Lügen (ÖST?/BRD © 2001)
Julia Thurnau: nPU (recht kurz) & PO [0:24/0:25] & OO [0:25] & OH (od. NA) [0:26] & sexy [0:47] & sCT- [0:50] & OH(-) [0:53]
Karina Kraushaar: sBI [0:11(-)0:12] & (sBH & sPO bzw.) OO [(0:32-)0:33] & PO & OO- (rO-) [0:34]
Mandala Tayde: sBI [0:11(-)0:12]

8.45-9.45, BR:
_Helene, die wahre Braut_ - nach Motiven von _Ludwig Bechstein_ und den _Brüdern Grimm_ (BRD © 2020)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caroline Hellwig: sD [0:52 (0:54 0:55)]
Janna Striebeck: sD [(0:19) 0:20-0:21 0:30 (0:34) 0:35 0:49 0:50 (0:56-0:57)]
Lucie Hollmann: sD [(0:35) 0:44-0:45 0:46 (0:47)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:48]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD [0:43]

9.00-10.30, rbb:
Daheim in den Bergen: Schuld und Vergebung (BRD © 2018)
Nadja Sabersky: PO [0:56] & sBI & sPO(-) [1:18]
Theresa Scholze: sBA- [0:24]

10.15-11.40, mdr:
_Und nächstes Jahr_ _am_ BALATON - FREI NACH MOTIVEN DER FILMERZÄHLUNG › ICH BIN NUN MAL KEIN YOGI ‹ {so} VON JOACHIM WALTHER (DDR © 1980)
Christine Krech ?: sBI [1:18 1:19]
Kareen Schröter: PU & PO [0:59/1:00] & OO+ od. PU [1:01] & sBI (mit sD) [1:09] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [1:10(-1:11)] & sBI (mit sD) [1:11-1:12] & PU & PO [1:18] & (sD (re.) bzw.) OO(-) (recht kurz) [(1:19/)1:20]
Odette Bereska: sexy [0:05 (recht kurz)] & sCT(-)-BH (mit sD) [1:12(/1:13)] & sBA [1:17-1:18 1:19]
Silke Hollender: s(CT-?-)BH [0:40(recht kurz) 0:42] & sBI (mit sD) [1:17 1:18 (1:19)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI [1:24-1:25]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [1:05/1:06]
[mehrere bzw. zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:45-0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [1:25]

10.55-12.40, ATV:
Table 19 - Liebe ist fehl am Platz (Table 19; USA 2017)
Anna Kendrick: sD [0:00] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

11.30-13.00, NDR:
Mit fünfzig küssen Männer anders - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Dorit Zinn (BRD © 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eleonore Weisgerber (50+): OO (rO) [0:57]

11.40-14.15, VOX:
Der Hauch des Todes (The Living Daylights; GB 1987)
Kell Tyler [= Belle Avery] ?: sBI [0:06]
Virginia Hey: OO- (lO-) & (sehr kurz) OO(-) (lO(-) [& rO- ?]) & sPO(-) [1:08] (& sBA ?)
[einige Unbekannte]: NA (?) bzw. sBA [0:07-0:09 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA bzw. sBI [0:54/0:55]

12.14-13.56, ORF 1:
Zurück in die Zukunft, Teil II {wenn wie VOX-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Back to the Future, Part II - Zurück in die Zukunft II} (Back to the Future, Part II; USA 1989)
(mind.)
Lea Thompson: sD (od. Fake-"sD" ?) [0:44-0:48] & (mind.) sD- [1:24]
Tamara Carrera: (zumind. sugger.) OH(-) [0:53]
Tracy D'Aldia {laut IMDb} [= Tracy Dali]: (zumind. sugger.) OH(-) [0:53]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:07]

14.03-15.30, Das Erste:
_Der Schwarzwaldhof_: Der verlorene Sohn (BRD © 2012)
Miriam Morgenstern: sD(-) od. sD [0:15/0:16] & sNIP [1:14 (recht kurz)]
Saskia Vester: sD(-) [0:57 (recht kurz)] & sD (re.) [0:59 1:00]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:56 (recht kurz)]

14.45-16.15, rbb:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS RÄTSEL (BRD(/Südafr./Maurit.) © 2020)
Anja Knauer: (mind.) sD- [0:13 0:53]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD [0:14-0:15 0:18 0:19] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:09 1:10]

15.15-15.45, WDR:
die LottoKönige {so}: Ziemlich beste Freundinnen? (BRD © 2013)
Olga von Luckwald: sexy [0:01 (0:05[kurz]) 0:06(kurz)]
Sandra Borgmann: sexy (Slip) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:27] (in den beiden Folgen danach außer ihrer Vorspannszene nix)

15.30-17.00, Das Erste:
_Der Schwarzwaldhof_: Lauter Liebe (BRD © 2012)
Saskia Vester: sD [(1:21/1:22 1:24/1:25) 1:26/1:27]

15.30-17.15, ORF 1:
Asterix & Obelix GEGEN CAESAR (Astérix et Obélix contre César / Asterix e Obelix contro Cesare; BRD/FRA/ITA 1999)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung (der SAT.1-Version):}
Laetitia Casta: sD [0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17 (0:27) 0:31 0:41] & "sB" (mit sD) [1:09]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:09]

16.15-17.00, ZDF:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Mit Schwung in den Tod (BRD © 2009)
Diana Staehly: sD [0:12] & (mind.) sD-
Karin Thaler: sD(-) [0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:25] & sD [0:26 0:27 0:28]
Petra Berndt: sD [0:29/0:30]

16.35-18.00, mdr:
Das Zauberbuch (Kouzelný měšec; CZE/BRD © 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tina Ruland: OH(-) [0:44] & (mind.?) OH- [0:46] & (mind.) OH- [0:47] & sNIP [0:48]

16.39-18.14, 3sat:
Kiss the Coach (Playing for Keeps; USA 2012)
Uma Thurman: sBH (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:54] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

19.20-19.45 (auch Montag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich bin ein Schmetterling (TWO and a half MEN: [2.3] A Bag Full of Jawea; USA 2004)
Melanie Lynskey: sexy (?) [0:13]
Missi Pyle: sexy [0:05-0:07] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:10-0:12]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Two Lovers (USA © 2008)
Gwyneth Paltrow: OO (lO) [1:19]
Vinessa Shaw: sBH [0:50]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Frühling: Genieße jeden Augenblick (BRD © 2020)
Clelia Sarto: sD(-) [0:44(recht kurz) 0:45:5X(sehr kurz)] & sD (li.) [0:46 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:54 (recht kurz)]
Simone Thomalla: sNIP [1:13]
[unbekannt]: sNIP- (re.) [0:16/0:17]

20.15-22.35 und 3.20-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
Spider-Man (USA 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kirsten Dunst: sWS [1:16/1:17] & sD(-) [1:18]

20.15-22.20 und 1.05-2.45, PULS 4:
Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen (Friends with Benefits; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Mila Kunis: sUPS(-?) & sBH [0:05] & sBH [0:28] & OH(-) [0:29-0:30] & sexy (etw. Slip) & {andere Szenen} OH(-) & sBH [0:34] & OH [0:35] & OH(-) [0:36] & OH od. OH(-) [0:37] & sBH [0:43-0:44] & sexy (Slip) [0:51/0:52 0:56(kurz)] (& OH- ? [1:05]) & OH(-) [?] (re.) [1:06 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (Mila Kunis' Bodydouble)]: PO [0:37 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" bzw. sexy od. ... (jew. auf Foto) [0:00] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto; kurz) bzw. OH (in Video) [0:19] bzw. sBI (auf Foto) [0:52]
[einige Unbekannte]: (sBH (od. sBI) ? bzw.) OH (& {drei} sPO) [1:25] & {nur eine} sexy (od. OH- ?) [1:26]

21.00-22.23, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Éléonore (FRA 2020)
Charlotte Déniel: PU
Nora Hamzawi: sD(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

22.01-23.21 und 1.41-2.59, ORF 1:
The Shallows - Gefahr aus der Tiefe (The Shallows; USA 2016)
Blake Lively: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.; teilw. mit sD) bzw. sPO- bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:07-1:14 (mit wenigen Unterbrechungen)] & sBA [1:16]

22.25-0.25 und 2.10-4.05, SRF zwei:
Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen (Prometheus; GB/USA 2012)
Charlize Theron: "sB" (od. ~sBH ?; mit sD[-]) & {andere Szene} sNIP [ca. 0:12]
Noomi Rapace: ~"sB" bzw. sexy [(u.a.) ca. 0:08 0:13 1:05 1:19] (und Oops in DVD-"Special Features" [laut Mr. Skin])
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.30-0.35 und 2.45-4.40, PRO 7:
CHIPS {oder CHiPs ?} (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Angie Gregory: OO (rO) [ca. 1:05]
April Martucci {laut Mr. Skin}: PU (auf Handyfoto[s?]) [ca. 0:06]
Kristen Bell: sD(-) (& sNIP- = sWS ?) & {andere Szene} sD
Vida Guerra: OO (lO) [ca. 0:01]
[unbekannt (Jane Kaczmareks Bodydouble)]: OO (auf Handy[foto?]) [ca. 1:14]
[unbekannt (Jessica McNamees Bodydouble)]: OO (auf Handyfoto) [ca. 0:43]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.30-0.40 ? und 2.25-4.10 ?, sixx:
Schwer verliebt (Shallow Hal; USA/BRD 2001)
Gwyneth Paltrow: sBI [0:45 0:46] & sexy [0:46 0:47 0:50(sPO-?) 0:51] & sPO(-) & sUPS & sD(-) [1:08]
Manon Von Gerkan: sD(-) [0:34] & sexy [0:35]
Susan Ward: sNIP [0:53]
[unbekannt (Gwyneth Paltrows Bodydouble)]: sPO & OH(-) [0:52]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy

22.35-1.10, RTL ZWEI:
Spider-Man 2 (USA 2004)
Kirsten Dunst: sNIP [ca. 1:45] & sexy od. sUPS (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.45-23.30 und 1.05-1.50, WDR:
Mord mit Aussicht: Das nennt man Camping... (BRD © 2012)
Caroline Peters: sD [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sUPS- [0:26 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:28] & OO [0:37]

22.50-0.45, arte:
Die Träumer {oder (wie bei Tele 5- und ZDF-Version): the DREAMERS} (Innocents / the DREAMERS / the DREAMERS - I sognatori; FRA/GB/ITA 2003)
Eva Green: OH(-) [0:25] & sD+ [0:26] & sexy [0:29 0:30] & sBI (auf Foto) [0:40 (0:51)] & OO [0:49] & PU bzw. OO [0:50-0:51 0:52-0:53] & OO [0:54] & PU [0:55-0:59] & nPU (bzw. NA+) [1:00(-1:01)] & PO(-) [1:02] & sCT(-) ("sCT(-)-PU") [1:02-1:03 (1:04)] & sCT(-) ("sCT(-)-OO") [1:04 1:05/1:06] & PU (& PO) bzw. OO(-) bzw. OH/NA [1:11-1:16] & OO [1:23-1:25] & OH(-) [1:25/1:26] & sCT ("sCT-PU") [1:29 1:30] & nPU [1:33/1:34] & PU (& PO[-]) [1:36-1:37]

ca. 23.00-1.00 und 3.05-4.45, SAT.1:
War (USA(/CAN) © 2007)
Nadine Velazquez: sD [0:49]
Steph Song: sexy [0:07 (kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (als Geldkofferüberbringerin)]: (sD (kurz) bzw.) OO & sPO [(0:32/)0:33] (entgegen Mr. Skin und anderen kann es nicht Meghan Flather sein, da sie laut Abspann "Chinese [!] Call Girl" spielt)
[einige Unbekannte]: OO- bzw. OO (& {mind. eine} sPO) [0:10] bzw. sD bzw. OO(-) bzw. sBH bzw. sPO [0:11] bzw. {nur eine} OO- (rO-) [0:12]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:10 0:11{eine} 0:12]

23.30-0.15, WDR:
Mord mit Aussicht: Ein krummer Hund (BRD © 2012)
Caroline Peters: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:26]

23.53-0.22, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Männer sind vom Mars] (New Girl: [3.20] Mars Landing; USA © 2014)
Zooey Deschanel: sBH [0:04]

ca. 0.35-2.45, PRO 7:
Der unglaubliche Hulk (The Incredible Hulk; USA 2008)
Débora Nascimento: OH ? & sNIP (re.) (= sWS ?) [innerh. einer Szene]
Liv Tyler: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

0.50-2.15, SWR:
Polder - Tokyo Heidi [= Polder {laut IMDb}] (BRD/CH © 2015 (& © 2018))
Friederike Kempter: sWS (sCT) [0:54]
Nina Fog: (sexy ? [0:15] &) PO- (?) [1:03 (sehr kurz)]
Sira Topic: OH [(0:40 0:41) 0:42 0:43 0:45]
Soraja Trigo ?: (PO- (seitl.) &) OO-/+ [0:23/0:24]
Wanda Wylowa: (mind.) sD- [... 1:16 1:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:12] bzw. OH+ [0:25] bzw. sPO [0:27]
[drei bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" & sPO [0:25] & "sB" [0:26 0:27] & "sB" (& {eine} sPO) [0:28]

1.55-3.30, zdf_neo:
The Look of Love - Das Geschäft mit dem Sex (The Look of Love; GB 2013)
Anna Friel: OO (& PO) bzw. nPU(-?) bzw. PO (teilw. auf Fotos) (& sNIP ?)
Betsy Rose: OO & sPO
Emma Williamson: OO & (seitl.) sPO(-?)
Gemma Nicholas: OO & sPO (& PO ?) (und PU & PO in "Deleted Scene")
Hannah Lederer: sBH & Oops od. OO(-) (rO[-])
Jade Phipps (u./od. Abigail O'Neill, Amander Jayne Sailsbury, Audrey Kaipio, Crystal Van Lloy, Gwendland Mazullo, Kitty Bang Bang, Louise Baker (jew. "Revue Bar Girl") ?): OO & sPO (& PO ?) (und PU & PO in "Deleted Scene")
Katie Derry: OO & sPO (& PO ?) (und PU & PO in "Deleted Scene")
Samantha Beagley: OO
Sarah Lou: OO & (seitl.) sPO(-?)
Tamsin Egerton: (PU ? bzw.) OO(+) (& PO) bzw. PO [in etlichen Szenen] & sBI & ... (teilw. auf Fotos)
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: PU (teilw. wohl OO & Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) (& PO) bzw. OO (& PO od. sPO) bzw. PO bzw. ... (teilw. auf Fotos)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); (unvollständige) Zeitangaben bei Mr. Skin)

2.25-4.05, Tele 5:
Gesetz der Rache (Law Abiding Citizen; USA 2009)
Brooke (Stacy) Mills: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:01]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.25-4.55, ZDF:
Sarah Kohr: Mord im Alten Land (BRD © 2018)
(Lisa Maria Potthoff nix)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Poster) [0:29-0:32 (0:44)] bzw. nPU (auf Poster) [0:29-0:32] bzw. sexy (in Zschr.) [0:34]

4.05-5.40, SRF zwei:
Whatever Happens (BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylvia Hoeks: (OO- (rO-; kurz) bzw.) OO(-) (lO(-); 2x) [(0:26/)0:27] & sD(-) (li.) [0:30] & OO(-) (lO(-) (mind. 2x) & rO-) [0:32 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:51] & NA [1:16 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:31]

[Fürs morgige (vermutl. sehr umfangreiche) Frühprogramm erst später Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (7 Aug. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 8.(/9.) August 2022:

ca. 7.25-7.50, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Opa stand auf Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [12.13] Boompa Loved His Hookers; USA 2015)
Maggie Lawson: OH- [0:06]

7.35-7.55, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Der Campingausflug {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Eva Maria Jost: sNIP [0:00] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:10-0:11] & sBA [0:13]
Katharina Nesytowa: sBI (von hint.) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:05/0:06 0:07] & sBI (mit sD & z.T. sNIP) [0:08 0:09 0:10-0:11 (0:12) 0:13]
Le-Thanh Ho: (sBA- ? mit) sD [(0:08) 0:09]
Natalia Rudziewicz: sBI [0:03(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08 0:09 0:10]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Feuer (BRD © 2000)
Hendrikje Fitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:04]
Iris Böhm: sBH (mit sD) [0:17 (0:18/)0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:09 0:10(kurz)]

9.10-10.40, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer im Allgäu (BRD © 2017)
Jennifer Ulrich: sD(-) od. sD [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sexy (auf Werbeplakat) [0:04 0:05(-)0:06]
Michaela May (60+): sD(-) (od. sD ?) [0:17]
Teresa Rizos: sD(-) (re.) [0:15]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. sPO- [0:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:54 0:55]

ca. 9.15-9.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Eid ([scrubs]: [[4.15]] My Hypocritical Oath; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD(-) (re.) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:00/0:01 0:20(= Absp.)]

9.26-9.48, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Freund heiratet ([scrubs]: [[3.22]] My Best Friend's Wedding; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:07]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Western Australia (BRD o.J.)
Sophie Schütt: sBA [0:00] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:04-0:05] & sUPS (?) [0:07] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08] & sBA [0:10-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

ca. 9.40-10.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Lügen ([scrubs]: [[4.16]] My Quarantine; USA © 2005)
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:04] & sD (li.) [0:07]

9.48-10.12, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Psychiaterin ([scrubs]: [[4.1]] My Old Friend's New Friend; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) (li.) [0:23 (= Absp.)]

9.56-10.43, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Eiskalt (BRD/ÖST 2000)
Birge Schade: sBH (unscharf) & PO+ [0:12] & OO(+) [0:13/0:14]

ca. 10.05-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Sitcom ([scrubs]: [[4.17]] My Life in Four Cameras; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD od. sD(-) (re.) [0:01]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sD [(0:14) 0:15 0:18] & sD(-) (re.) [0:19 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:11-0:12 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:18-0:19]

10.12-10.33 (auch Dienstag, 9.20-9.40), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Beförderung ([scrubs]: [[4.2]] My Office; USA 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:12]

10.33-10.55 (auch Dienstag, 9.40-10.00), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Schmach ([scrubs]: [[4.3]] My New Game; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD(-) [(0:15-)0:16]

ca. 10.35-11.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Mitbewohner ([scrubs]: [[4.18]] My Roommates; USA 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD [0:00]
Judy Reyes: (sexy ? (wohl kaum NA) [0:01] &) sD [0:06-0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:15]

10.40-11.35, NITRO:
magnum, pi {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Robin Masters in Gefahr (magnum, pi: [1.16] J. 'Digger' Doyle; USA © 1981)
Erin Gray: sBI [0:03-0:05 0:46(= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) [0:46 (= Absp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:03-0:04]

ca. 11.00-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kuchen ([scrubs]: [[4.19]] My Best Laid Plans; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD(-) od. sD [0:17]
Heather Graham: sBH (mit sD) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:03] & sD [(0:08 0:10/0:11 0:13) 0:14] & sBH [0:15] & sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:20 (= Absp.)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [(0:13) 0:14 (0:15) 0:16-0:17]

11.15-12.00, ZDF:
SOKO Stuttgart: Zirkus Fratinelli (BRD © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katharina Kowalewski: "sB" [(0:00) 0:01 0:02] & sD(-) [0:19(kurz) (0:20) 0:21]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:03 0:04]

ca. 11.30-12.00 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.30-9.55), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Chef mal anders ([scrubs]: [[4.20]] My Boss’s Free Haircut; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (s)PO-- [0:16 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD(-) [0:10]

12.15-13.00, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Totgesagte leben länger (Charmed: [8.1] Still Charmed and Kicking; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:02 0:14]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:12 0:21 0:22 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:13 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:26 0:32 0:33/0:34 0:35 0:36]

ca. 12.25-12.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.25-10.50), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Maßnahme ([scrubs]: [[4.22]] My Big Move; USA © 2005)
Christa Miller: sD [0:00/0:01] & sD(-) [0:20 (= Absp.)]

13.00-13.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Halliwells im Wunderland (Charmed: [8.2] Malice in Wonderland; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:00-0:01] & sD [0:03 (0:09)] & sexy [0:12-0:14 0:22-0:23 0:24] & sD(-) [0:32] & sexy [0:34 0:35-0:36] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:07 (0:08)] & sexy [0:12 0:20-0:22] & sD(-) [0:31] & sexy [0:35 0:37-0:38 0:39]
Monica Allgeier: sexy [0:00 0:01]
Noa Tishby: sD(-) [0:05-0:06 0:25]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03 0:04 0:05 0:22 0:36]

ca. 13.20-13.50 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.15-11.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Kollegen, die Egozentriker ([scrubs]: [[4.24]] My Drive By; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:16] & (mind.) sD- [0:17]

13.45-15.15, arte:
BUSTER - Ein Gauner mit Herz (BUSTER; GB © 1988)
Julie Walters: OH- (?) [1:20]
Stephanie Lawrence: sD [(0:55) 0:56] & sD(+?) [0:57]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:02]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBA

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 7.00-7.25), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer kriegt die Verrückte?, Teil 1 (TWO and a half MEN: [1.15] Round One to the Hot Crazy Chick; USA 2004)
Jenna Elfman: sBH [0:04] & sD [0:19] (innerh. Vorschau) & sexy

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Dienstag, ca. 7.25-7.50), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer kriegt die Verrückte?, Teil 2 (TWO and a half MEN: [1.16] That Was Saliva, Alan; USA 2004)
Jenna Elfman: sBH [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD [(0:07-)0:08 (0:12-0:14)]

14.20-15.10, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Die Kraft der Gefühle (BRD © 2008)
Antje Widdra: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:27 0:29]
Arzu Bazman: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:17-0:18 0:19-0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO) bzw. OO+ [0:16] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (von d. Seite bzw. von hint.) [0:16]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Schwarzbrot in Thailand (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Leslie Malton (50+): sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:35 0:36]
Marie Gruber (60): (sBA- mit) sD [0:09]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:09]

15.10-15.55, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eindeutig zweideutig (BRD © 2008)
Hendrikje Fitz: sBI [0:19 0:20]
Iris Böhm: sBA [0:19 0:20] & sD [(0:22) (0:26-)0:27 (0:28)] & (mind.) sD-

16.05-17.35 (auch Dienstag, 9.10-10.40), SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Bruderherz (BRD(/USA) © 2017)
Tara Marie Linke: (mind.) sD- [0:07 0:41-0:42] & sUPS- [1:12 (kurz)]
[unbekannt]: (mind. sD- bzw.) (auf Standbild) sD [(0:00-)0:01]

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Lauf Piper, Lauf {so} (Charmed: [8.3] Run, Piper, Run; USA 2005)
Béatrice Rosen: (mind.) sD- [0:30]
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:11]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.55-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verzweifelte Haushexen (Charmed: [8.4] Desperate Housewitches; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:29 (0:31) 0:35 (0:39)]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:26 0:30]
Michelle Stafford: sD(-) (li.) [0:05]

17.34-17.55 (auch Dienstag, 16.50-17.10), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Streichelmaschine (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.15] The Maternal Capacitance; USA 2009)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBH [0:17]

18.25-18.50 (auch Dienstag, 12.30-12.55), Comedy Central:
modern family: Der falsche Song zur rechten Zeit? (modern family: [1.8] Great Expectations; USA © 2009)
Elizabeth Banks: sD [0:05 0:08-0:09 0:12 0:13(-)0:14]

18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, 13.40-14.30), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Für immer (Ghost Whisperer: [5.3] Till Death Do Us Start; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-)

20.15-22.15, one:
Die Weisse Massai - nach einer wahren Begebenheit (BRD 2005)
Nina Hoss: sBI [0:00/0:01] & sD [0:35] & sBH [0:37] & OO+ bzw. (mind.) OO- [0:38-0:39] & sBH [0:39(kurz) (0:40)] & OO(+) (& (seitl.) PO[-?]) [0:47-0:49] & sexy (od. OH- ?) [1:05] & sD(-) [1:16 (kurz)]

20.15-21.10, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Die Schöne in der Pappe (Bones: [4.19] The Cinderella in the Cardboard; USA 2009)
Carla Gallo: sBH [0:35]
Emily Deschanel: sD

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Nord Nord Mord: Sievers und die schlaflosen Nächte (BRD © 2020)
Sara [Luise] Krutein: sBH (in Video) [1:12]

21.45-22.30 und 2.40-3.20, SRF zwei:
Seattle Firefighters - Die jungen Helden[: Betäubt] {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder (laut SRF): Station 19: Betäubt} (Station 19: [4.14] Comfortably Numb; USA © 2021)
Colleen Foy: sBH(-) [0:07 (sehr kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [0:28]
Danielle Savre: sexy [0:29 (0:30)]
Farah Merani: sBH [0:07-0:08] & (sBH- mit) sD (re.) [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Stefania Spampinato: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:29-0:30]

21.55-23.50, arte:
Die Zeit der Frauen (Parched; IND/GB/USA 2015)
Radhika Apte: OO [ca. 0:44 1:13] & PO (& OO ?) [ca. 1:14]
Surveen Chawla: OO [ca. 1:14]
Tannishtha Chatterjee: OO(-?) (dunkel) [ca. 1:14]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
laut IMDb hat der Film auch "female full frontal nudity")

21.56-22.55, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Unangenehme Wahrheit] (Desperate Housewives: [8.11] Who Can Say What's True?; USA 2012)
Marcia Cross: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:26] (& (im Wasser) wahrsch. nur sugger. OH (vermutl. hautfarbener Bikini od. BH) (bzw. sugger. NA) [0:26(-0:27)])
Vanessa Williams: sD [(0:17-)0:18] & (mind.) sD- [0:39]

22.00-23.30, NDR:
der HafenpastoR {so} (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Martina Offeh: "sB" (mit sD) [1:17/1:18]
[unbekannt (1) ("Chantal")]: sPO(-) (kurz) & OH [0:22]
[unbekannt (2)]: OH [0:22] & {od. andere ?} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" & (mind.) sPO- [{E.}1:15-1:17]
[unbekannt (3)]: OH [0:22 0:23(kurz)] & sBH od. "sB" & (mind.) sPO- [1:15-1:17] & {od. andere ?} sPO [1:20]

22.20-0.30 und 3.50-5.50, SRF 1:
Die Welt ist nicht genug {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Die Welt Ist Nicht Genug - 007} (The World Is Not Enough; GB/USA 1999)
Denise Richards: sWS [1:50? 1:51 (1:52 1:53) 1:54 1:56 (jew. kurz)] & sexy
Serena Scott Thomas: sPO- bzw. sBH [0:18/0:19]
Sophie Marceau: sD(-) [0:44-0:45 (0:46)] & OH bzw. OH- (bzw. (sehr kurz) OO [rO]) [0:48-0:50 (0:49:1X rO)] & NA [1:21/1:22] & OH- [1:24]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [ca. 0:40]

ca. 22.30-0.40 ? (auch Dienstag, ca. 0.45-2.40 ?), kabel eins:
The Last _Boy Scout_ [= Last Boy Scout {RTL-ZWEI-, Tele5- und vox-Version} = Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben {laut IMDb}] (The Last _Boy Scout_; USA 1991)
(mind.)
Chelsea Field: sD(-) [0:14]
Denise Ames: (mind.) OO- & sPO [0:11 (recht kurz)]
Donna Wilson [= Donna W. Scott]: OH- [0:10]
Halle Berry: "sB" od. ... (auf Foto) [0:16] & sBH (mit sD) [0:19-0:20] & sPO & "sB" (od. ~OH ?) [0:21] & "sB" (od. ~OH ?) [(0:23) 0:24] & sNIP (re.) [(0:25?/)0:26]
Sara Suzanne Brown: OO & sPO [0:18?/0:19 (0:20)]
Theresa St. Clair: sBH [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01 (recht kurz)] bzw. OH+ [0:11] bzw. ... [0:21 0:22]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:00 0:01 0:02]

22.50-0.20, mdr:
Jenseits des Spiegels (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Julia Hartmann: sexy [?] (BH von hint. (im Spiegel); in Video auf Smartphone) [1:09]

22.55-23.40, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: BLUTSSCHWESTERN (BRD © 2001)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Katrein Frenzel: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & PO- [0:26]
Marie-Ernestine Worch: (sBH- mit) sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:25]
Sanna Englund: OH(-/+?) [0:41 (sehr kurz)]

23.00-23.45, one:
TINA MOBIL: Von wem is dit? [=] Episode 2 (BRD © 2021)
Fine Sendel: sexy [0:11] & sBH [0:34]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: ... (in Video) [0:02] bzw. sexy [0:16]

23.00-1.07, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Genèse (CAN 2018)
Noée Abita: OO [ca. 0:31 0:41] & OO & sPO- [ca. 0:44] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.49-0.46, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Das soll also Liebe sein?] (Desperate Housewives: [8.13] Is This What You Call Love?; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:23-0:25] & sD [(0:32-)0:33 0:34-0:35]
Felicity Huffman: sexy [0:28 0:29] & OH- [0:40 (kurz)]

ca. 23.55-0.35 ?, sixx:
Frau Jordan stellt gleich: Femen und Feuerwehr (BRD © 2019)
Helen Woigk: OO [0:00 0:04]
Lena Schmidtke: sBH (li. Hälfte) [0:16 (kurz)]
[einige bzw. zwei bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI od. sBH (auf Fotos) [0:07 0:08 0:15 0:16]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:00]

23.55-1.30, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Zwei Schwestern (DDR © 1987)
Angelika Waller: OH [0:17] & sBH(-?) [1:18 (kurz)]
Susann Thiede: OH+ [0:01] & OO [0:02 0:05]

0.10-1.00, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 10] (Undercover: [10.] Showtime; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
Anna Drijver: (mind.) sPO- [0:10] & (mind.) sPO- & OO- [0:11 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:26 0:30]
Elise Schaap: (mind.) sD- [0:11]
[unbekannt (1)]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:00]
[unbekannt (2)]: sBH & sPO- & OO- [0:04] & OO- (zumind. lO-) [0:05 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (3)]: sBH & OO [0:04] & OO (zumind. rO) [0:05 (recht kurz)]

0.20-2.10, mdr:
Alfred Hitchcock’s Frenzy (GB © 1972)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
[unbekannt (Anna Masseys Bodydouble)]: PU & PO [0:43/0:44] & PO (als Leiche) [1:20]
[unbekannt (Barbara Leigh-Hunts Bodydouble)]: sBH & PU (lO & (sehr kurz) nPU[-]) [0:30] & OO (lO) & sBH(-) [0:31]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

ca. 0.40-2.20 ? (auch Dienstag, ca. 2.45-4.10 ?), kabel eins:
Kickboxer: Die Vergeltung (Kickboxer: Vengeance; USA 2016)
Sara Malakul Lane: OO [ca. 0:56]
[unbekannt]: OO
[zwei Unbekannte]: PO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.00-2.30, NDR:
Der Hafenpastor und das Blaue vom Himmel (BRD © 2016)
Belle La Donna ?: sexy [0:35] & sD(-) (kurz) & sPO & "sB" od. sBH & OH [0:36]
Margarita Broich: sNIP [0:58]
Verena Altenberger: "sB" od. sBH [0:38/0:39] (& sexy ? [0:49 (recht kurz)]) & sD [0:52 (0:53)] & "sB" od. sBH [1:07]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH (od. "sB") bzw. (BH von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:39] & sBH [0:49(/0:50) 1:07/1:08]

4.10-4.55, one:
TINA MOBIL: Ick lebe noch [=] Episode 6 (BRD © 2021)
Gabriela Maria Schmeide (50+): OO- (rO- im Spiegel) [0:15] & (sBH- mit) sD [0:24/0:25]


----------



## Anonymos (8 Aug. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 9.(/10.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.35-6.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Mafiabraut (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD+ [0:26 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03] & sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:24-0:25]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: SCHICKSAL (BRD © 2018)
Corinna Nilson: (mind.) sD- {bei knappem bauchfr. Oberteil} od. sBH (mit (mind.) sD-) [0:17/0:18]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Aruba (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI & (mind.) OH- & sD
Veronika ...: sBI
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Schicksalsschläge (BRD © 2003)
Alexa Maria Surholt: sexy [0:38 (0:39)]

10.03-10.24 (auch Mittwoch, 9.20-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Begegnung mit dem Tod ([scrubs]: [[4.4]] My First Kill; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:03/0:04] & sD (li.) [0:09] & sD(-) (li.) [0:11-0:12] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:18]
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:02]
[unbekannt] (od. Jill Tracy ?): sD(-) [0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:16 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD [0:19]

10.24-10.45 (auch Mittwoch, 9.45-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Ihre Geschichte ([scrubs]: [[4.5]] Her Story; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:06 (0:10) 0:12]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:01 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:06]

11.20-11.40, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger!: Unter der Sonne Kaliforniens (That '70s Show: [5.1] Going to California; USA 2002)
Jessica Simpson: sD (& sNIP) [0:04-0:05] & sBI [0:08-0:09 0:12/0:13(Bik.-Obertl.) (0:15-)0:16]
Laura Prepon: sD(-) bzw. (kurz) sD (& sNIP-) [0:04-0:05] & sexy [0:10]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08]

[...]

20.05-21.40 und 1.25-2.55, SRF 1:
OSTFRIESEN BLUT {so} - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Klaus-Peter Wolf (BRD [2018], © 2019)
Christiane Paul: sBH (zumind. von li. Seite) & (s)PO- [0:58]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Handybild) [0:12]

20.15-21.55 und 23.45-1.30, NITRO:
Le gendarme et les extra-terrestres [= Louis' unheimliche Begegnung mit den Außerirdischen {RTL-ZWEI-Version}] (Le gendarme et les extra-terrestres; FRA 1979)
Annet & Rika Hofmann {jew. laut IMDb} & [unbekannt]: sBI [0:49-0:50]
France Rumilly: (s)BA [0:48]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI [0:52 0:53-0:56]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:16]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA)

ca. 20.15-22.40 ?, kabel eins:
The Green Hornet (USA 2011)
Alexandra Lord: sBI od. sexy (Bik.-Hose) ?
Analeigh Tipton: sBH [ca. 0:09]
Cameron Diaz: sexy ? [ca. 1:46]
Christy Petersen: sBI od. sexy (Bik.-Hose) ?
Monika Spruch: sBI (?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Marie Brand und die SPUR der ANGST (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Petri: sexy [0:40-0:41] (0:44 nix)

21.55-23.45, NITRO:
Louis und seine verrückten Politessen (Le gendarme et les gendarmettes; FRA 1982)
Catherine Serre: sexy (Slip) [0:22/0:23] & sBH [0:52 0:53 0:54 0:55/0:56 1:27]
Nicaise Jean-Louis: sBI [0:15(Bik.-Obertl.[?]) 0:23] & sBH [0:52 0:53 0:54 0:55/0:56 1:27]

22.00-23.30, NDR:
tatort: DER IRRE IWAN (BRD © 2015)
Michelle Monballijn: OO [0:19] & OH(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & PU & PO [0:56-0:57]
Nora Quest: sD(-) [0:52]
Sophie Rois: (mind.) sD- [1:15] & sBH [1:19 (recht kurz)]
Therese Hämer: (mind.) sD- [0:40 0:41]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH (auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:06] bzw. OH- [0:56] bzw. OO [1:12]
[zwei Unbekannte (Frau & Mann ?)]: {zumind. eine(r?)} PO(-) [0:42 (recht kurz)]

22.00-23.30, BR:
Bierleichen - ein Paschakrimi - nach dem Roman von Su Turhan (BRD © 2017)
Almila Bagriacik [eigtl. Bağrıaçık]: sexy (?) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:35 (0:36-)0:37 (0:39-)0:40 0:42 (0:43/0:44 0:46) 0:47] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:49-0:50] & (mind.) sD- [1:09]
Barbara de Koy (60+): sD [1:06 1:07 (1:08) 1:09]
Claudia [Helene] Hinterecker: (mind.) sD- [0:36] & sD [0:37(recht kurz) 0:39-0:40(li.)]
Desireé Rosenberger: sD [(0:23) 0:24(recht kurz)]
Ilknur Boyraz: sBH [1:11]
[unbekannt]: sUPS [0:01 (recht kurz)]

22.00-0.15 (auch Mittwoch, 3.20-4.50), Tele 5:
Tomorrow, When the War Began (AUS 2010)
Caitlin Stasey: sexy (BH od. Bik.-Obertl. unter sWS/sCT)
Phoebe Tonkin: sBI (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])

22.15-23.40, WDR:
tatort: DAS EWIG BÖSE (BRD © 2006)
Karoline Eichhorn: sBA [0:55]
Teresa Weißbach: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:08] & (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sNIP [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- & sPO [0:00 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD(-) od. sD [0:02 (2x recht kurz)]

22.55-1.10 und 3.05-5.25, SRF zwei:
Straight Outta Compton
hat Nackt- und andere erwähnenswerte Szenen (für Ausarbeitung der Details keine Zeit (und Lust) - den Film kann ohnehin kaum jemand sehen)

23.15-0.55, SWR:
Die Reifeprüfung (The Graduate; USA 1967)
Anne Bancroft: sBH [0:14 0:35-0:36 (0:38 0:39)] & OH bzw. OH- [0:46-0:50] & sBH [(0:50) 0:51-0:52] & sexy
Lainie Miller: sBH & sPO bzw. OH [0:57-0:58] {kein OO-}
[unbekannt (Anne Bancrofts Bodydouble)]: OO & PO- [0:15]

23.29-0.59, ORF 2:
Am Ende des Sommers (ÖST/BRD © 2014)
Alina Fritsch: sBH (mit sD) & OO [0:12] & NA+ (OO- (rO-) ?) [0:14] & OO [0:15(lO) 0:39-0:40]
Julia Koschitz: sNIP [1:09] & NA+ (OO- (rO-) ?) [1:23]
Sophie Pfenningstorf [eigtl. Pfennigstorf]: sD(-) [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO [0:01] bzw. sexy [0:04 (recht kurz)]

23.30-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Nachruf (BRD © 2013)
Nora Wenck: sD(-) od. sD
Tiziana D'Arcangelo: sD
(jew. auf Standbild aus "Tutti Frutti")

23.55-1.25, SRF 1:
Los perros (Chile/FRA/ARG/POR/BRD/CH 2017)
Antonia Zegers: sBH & OO & sPO & PO [innerh. einer Szene] & OO (rO) (gemäß Bildern)

0.39-1.29, ORF 1:
Arthurs Gesetz [Folge 4] (BRD 2018)
Martina Gedeck: sD (gemäß Bildern)

0.55-2.50, SWR:
Network (USA 1976)
Faye Dunaway: OO [1:10(-1:11)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

1.29-3.08, ORF 1:
Welcome Home (ÖST(/BRD?) 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jeanette Hain: sNIP & sCT- ("sCT-nPU") [0:07] & sBI (& sPO[-]) [0:20-0:21]

1.45-2.25_, _SRF zwei:
Chicago Fire: Sie ist weg (Chicago Fire: [7.1] A Closer Eye; USA 2018)
Miranda Rae Mayo: sBH od. sexy ? ("underwear") [0:00] (laut Mr. Skin; kein brauchbares Bild bekannt)

3.10-4.40, ATV:
The Contract [= The Contract - Du kannst niemandem vertrauen {DVD-Titel}] (The Contract; USA/BRD 2006)
[unbekannt (Megan Dodds' Bodydouble)]: PO [ca. 0:50] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen (u.a. in IMDb (unter "Trivia"): "[...] not Megan Dodds. A body double was used."); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin und aus IMDb)


----------



## Anonymos (9 Aug. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 10.(/11.) August 2022:

6.25-7.05 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Mutterfreuden (BRD © 2014)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. "sB" od. sBI (mit sD) bzw. sPO bzw. OO(-?) [0:16] (bzw. ... ? [0:18 (0:19?)]) bzw. ... (bzw. (kurz) sexy ?) [0:20]

9.05-10.35, SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Vom Festhalten und Loslassen (BRD © 2018)
Leonie Brill: OH- ? (etw. ob. RÜ von d. Seite) [1:11:5X (kurz)] (1:06/1:07 nix)
Liza Tzschirner: sD [0:46(-0:47)] & (mind.) sD- [1:04] & sNIP (re.) [1:25]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Doktorspiele (BRD © 2003)
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:23 0:24 0:25] & sBI & sPO [0:38] & sBI (mit sD) [0:39]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:23 0:24] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:23 (0:24)] bzw. sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:23]

10.05-10.26 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Trauer ([scrubs]: [[4.6]] My Cake; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD(-) od. sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
Käthe UND ich: DORNRÖSCHEN (BRD © 2019)
Mona Pirzad: OH [1:08]
Muriel Baumeister: sNIP [(1:03 1:04) 1:06]
Nadja Bobyleva: (mind.) sD- (li.) & sUPS [0:07 (jew. recht kurz)] & sUPS [0:08 (sehr kurz)]

10.26-10.47 (auch Donnerstag, 9.45-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein hollywoodreifer Auftritt ([scrubs]: [[4.7]] My Common Enemy; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:16 0:17]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]
Mercy Malick: sD [0:01]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:14 0:15 0:17] & OH- (ob. RÜ) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:18]

12.10-13.00, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Entzauberte Julie (Charmed: [8.5] Rewitched; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05 (0:08) 0:10/0:11] & sD [0:22 0:23 0:24] & (etw.) sBH (mit sD) [0:25 (0:26)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:00 (0:04 0:06?) 0:08 0:09 (0:10)] & sexy (?) [0:24] & sD(-) [0:40]

ca. 12.25-12.55 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 10.05-10.35), PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Die Hummertherapie] (how i met your mother: [8.9] Lobster Crawl; USA 2012)
Alyson Hannigan: sD(-) [0:11 0:13 (0:16 0:17)]
Chelan Simmons: (mind.) sD- [0:09]
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) [(0:18) 0:19]

13.00-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kill Billie, Vol. 1 (Charmed: [8.6] Kill Billie, Vol. 1; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:03? 0:26 (0:37)]
Kaley Cuoco: (mind.) sD- [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:08/0:09 0:13 0:15] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:41]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.15-6.35), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Garderobenfrau (TWO and a half MEN: [1.19] I Remember the Coatroom, I Just Don't Remember You; USA 2004)
Teri Hatcher: sD (li.) [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [mehrf.]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
_Mit Dir die Sterne sehen_ - nach Motiven der Erzählung „Der Wochenendgast“ von _Utta Danella_ (BRD © 2008)
Miranda Leonhardt [= Mimi Fiedler]: sD (li.) [0:58]
Nicole Belstler-Boettcher: sD [0:34 (recht kurz)]

15.50-16.20, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Bahrain (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. [mit sD]) & sNIP(-?) & sexy (Bik.-Hose)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

16.00-17.35 (auch Donnerstag, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wo die Liebe begann (BRD(/ÖST) © 2006)
Barbara Wussow: sexy (od. OH- ?) [0:32-0:33] & sexy (od. OH(-) ?) (auf Fotobild) [1:08 1:09 1:22-1:23]
Esther Seibt: sNIP [0:30 1:25]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Bitte Lächeln {so} (Charmed: [8.7] The Lost Picture Show; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:08) 0:15 0:16 (0:31)] & sNIP- [0:32] & sD [0:37]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy (?) bzw. sNIP- [0:19 0:21-0:22 0:25-0:26 0:27-0:28 0:33 0:35 0:36 0:37]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:40]

16.50-17.11, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Dessous auf der Oberleitung (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.7] The Panty Piñata Polarization; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:03 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:11-ca.0:15(mit Unterbrechungen) 0:18(kurz)]
Samantha Potter: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBI [0:19]

17.25-17.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Busch bin ich (TWO and a half MEN: [2.11] Last Chance to See Those Tattoos; USA 2004)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:12]
Marin Hinkle: sBH (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:11] & sD(-) [0:16]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 13.00-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Yin Und {so} Yang (Charmed: [8.8] Battle of the Hexes; USA 2005)
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:11 0:12 0:16 0:17 0:19 0:20-0:22 0:25 0:26 0:28 0:32 0:33 0:35-0:36]
Liz Phair: sD(-) [0:40(-)0:41]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Nase voll Alan (TWO and a half MEN: [2.12] A Lung Full of Alan; USA 2005)
Paget Brewster: sD [(0:01) 0:02-0:04 0:05 0:07-0:08 0:10 (0:11) (0:12-)0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17-0:19]

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 16.30-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Geh von meinen Haaren runter (TWO and a half MEN: [2.13] Zejdz z Zmoich Wlosów; USA 2005)
Magdalena Zielinska [= Magdalena Holland]: sD(-) [0:01]
Marin Hinkle: sBI [0:08-0:09]
Nicole Forester: sexy [0:16 0:17]

20.15-21.45 und 0.30-2.03, Das Erste & 20.15-21.49 und 1.34-3.04, ORF 2:
Nichts zu verlieren (BRD/ÖST © 2017)
Chantal [eigtl. Chantel ?] von Byrd: sBH [0:02 0:03] & sBH & (kurz) nPU [0:06]
Emily Cox: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:21]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI bzw. ... (auf kleinen Fotos auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.35 ? und 0.45-2.45 ?, kabel eins:
Safe House (Safe House / Dangerous Run; USA/Südafr./JAP 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nambitha Mpumlwana: sD(-) [1:04/1:05]
Nora Arnezeder: sexy (Slip von hint.) & sNIP- (li.) & (recht kurz) NA [0:01]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

ca. 20.15-21.05 ? und 23.55-0.50 ?, sixx:
This Is Us - Das ist Leben: Happy Birthday (This Is Us [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2016)
Alena Savostikova: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(mind.) ca. 0:02]
Chrissy Metz (sehr dick): (mind.?) OH- [ca. 0:03]
Sydney Schafer: (mind.) sD- (bei sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH- ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Das Jubiläum (BRD © 2008)
Eva Kryll: sD [0:46]
Julia-Maria Köhler: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Saskia Vester: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:11]

20.15-22.30 und 1.05-2.50, ATV II:
Ein unmoralisches Angebot {oder: Indecent Proposal - Ein unmoralisches Angebot} (Indecent Proposal; USA 1993)
Demi Moore: (mind.) sD- [0:01] & sBH (mit sD) & PO (kurz) & OO [0:05] & sexy (?) [0:07] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:12] & sD(-) [0:14] & sexy [0:15] & sexy bzw. sD(-?) (kurz) & sNIP [0:15/0:16] & OH- [0:16] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:36] & OO (rO) [0:38] & OH+ [0:39] & sD [0:49] & sexy [1:01] & sNIP [1:07] & sD(-) [1:35 1:37] & sD (li.) [1:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD od. sD(-) [0:13] bzw. sexy od. sBA [0:31] bzw. sD (re.) [0:44 (kurz)]

20.15-22.05, PULS 4:
Sherlock: Ein Skandal in Belgravia (Sherlock: [2.1] A Scandal in Belgravia; GB 2011)
Lara Pulver: sPO(-) unter sCT (& (sehr kurz) "sCT-OH(-)" ?) [0:03] & sexy bzw. OH- bzw. ... (jew. auf Foto) [0:19] & sD(-) [0:21] & sexy (?) [0:22] & NA (& (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- (lO- ?) [0:24-0:26 (0:26:0X Oops ?)] & sexy [0:34]

22.00-0.00, Tele 5:
Alone in the Dark (BRD(/CAN) © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:44(/0:45)] & sexy

22.15-23.45, mdr:
tatort: DÉJÀ-VU (BRD © 2018)
Alice Dwyer: ((s)BH-- (wenig li. Hälfte) od. eher nix [0:04] &) sBA [0:28 (0:29)] & sNIP- (li. bzw. re.) [0:32 0:33] & sexy [(1:08) 1:09] & sexy od. (recht kurz) "nPU-NA" [1:10]
Karin Hanczewski: sD(-) (re.) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:14] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:24 (recht kurz)]

22.50-23.45, Super RTL:
Without a Trace - Spurlos verschwunden: Das geheime Zimmer (Without a Trace: [5.2] Candy; USA 2006)
Alissa Dean: sBH (mit sD) [0:15]
Michelle Clunie: sBH [0:03] & sPO [0:19 (0:20)] & sBH bzw. OH [0:25-0:26]
Roselyn Sanchez: sBH- [0:14 0:15] & sD [0:16 0:18] & sBH- [0:21] & "sB" (mit sD) [0:27] & sBH (mit sD) [(0:28) 0:29-0:30] & {gemäß Bild} (mind.) sPO- (vermutl. nur kurz)
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy

22.55-0.30 und 2.30-4.00, SRF zwei:
The D Train - Der Star meiner Nacht (The D Train = The D-Train = Bad Bromance; GB/USA 2015)
Cynyon Dawn [Rodriguez]: OO [ca. 0:34]
Daniella Short: OO & sPO [ca. 0:34]
Denise Williamson: sBH (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 1:00]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. ... [ca. 0:34]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.15-1.05, ZDF:
Ivie wie Ivie (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur erste Filmhälfte):}
Haley Louise Jones: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:05 0:13 0:17 0:18] & sexy [0:39] & sBH [0:43] & sD [0:52 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:55 ... 1:09-1:10]

23.20-0.10 und 2.55-3.45, hr:
Beforeigners: Der Riss (Beforeigners [Episode 2.6]; NOR © 2021)
Hedda Stiernstedt: OH(-) (li.) [0:32]
Ylva Bjørkaas Thedin: sexy [0:46]
[unbekannt (1)]: PU [0:24] & OO- (lO-) [0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: PU & (etw. dunkel) PO(-?) [0:24] & OO [0:25] & PU [0:26]

23.30-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Bescheid (BRD © 2013)
Sabine Vitua: sD(-)

23.45-0.10, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Orlando (BRD o.J.)
Jasmin Tabatabai: sBI [0:11 0:19]

0.00-1.50, arte:
Das Fleisch der Orchidee (La chair de l'orchidée / Un'orchidea rosso sangue; FRA/ITA/BRD 1974)
Charlotte Rampling: PU [ca. 0:31] & OO [ca. 1:11] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.00-1.40, NITRO:
Lake Placid vs. Anaconda (USA/BULG 2015)
Ali Eagle: sBI [ca. 0:50]
Carolina Bratanova: sBI (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:30 0:45f.]
Georgina Philipps [= Georgia Jay]: sBI [ca. 0:30 0:50] & sPO(-)
Jenny May Darcy: (vermutl.) sBI [ca. 0:30] & sBI & (vlt.) OO [ca. 0:45f.] (oder allenfalls OH, wenn "tame version")
Kalina Stoimenova: sBI [ca. 0:30 0:35]
Natasha Jane Pyne: PO & (vlt.) OO [ca. 0:14f.] (oder sBH, wenn "tame version")
Skye Lourie: sBI [ca. 0:50]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
ob NITRO die "bessere" Filmversion hat, ist nicht bekannt)

0.00-0.25 (auch Donnerstag, 0.25-0.45), Comedy Central:
modern family: Der falsche Song zur rechten Zeit? (modern family: [1.8] Great Expectations; USA © 2009)
Elizabeth Banks: sD [0:05 0:08-0:09 0:12 0:13(-)0:14]

0.00-1.45, Tele 5:
It Comes At Night (USA © 2017)
Riley Keough: OH- (ob. RÜ von li. Seite) [0:40] & sNIP- [0:42] & sNIP (re.) [0:43] & sexy (?) [0:55/0:56]
(letztes Filmdrittel kaum gesehen)

0.03-0.48, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 7] (BRD © 2017)
Severija Janušauskaitė: (NA bzw.) PO & OO(-) (rO[-]) (recht kurz) [(0:14/)0:15]

0.25-1.15, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: berlin ist das paradies (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: PO & (mind.) OO-(/+?) [0:00-0:02] & OO- (rO-) [0:10 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) OO- [0:47 (recht kurz)]
Carmen Birk: OO [0:16]
Klara Manzel: sexy [0:07 (recht kurz)]
[Marie] Bäumer: sexy (?) [0:26]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:40]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:37 (0:39)]

0.48-1.34, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 8] (BRD © 2017)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (... ? (in Schw.-W.-Film) [0:00 0:39] bzw.) sD+ (OO- (rO-) ?; in Schw.-W.-Film) [0:31] bzw. sexy [0:37] bzw. NA (in Schw.-W.-Film) [0:39]
[zwei bzw. (mind.?) vier bzw. (mind.) drei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: OO [0:35 0:37 0:38 0:39]

1.15-2.05, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: wo wir sind, ist vorn (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
(mind.)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH- (?) & (kurz) sUPS- [0:21] & NA [0:24]
Karolina Lodyga: OO [0:48 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Vorschau)
[Katja od. Katharina] Nesytowa: Oops- od. OO-- (lO--) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:22]
Sara Gmür ?: sBH [0:05] & OO (rO) [0:08/0:09]
[unbekannt (1)]: OO & sPO [0:05] & OO [0:06] & PU [0:08]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO & sPO [0:05] & OO [0:06] & NA+ [0:08 0:09]
[unbekannt (3)]: sPO & OO [0:05] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:06]
[unbekannt (4)]: OO (bzw. OO+ ?) [0:07 0:08]
[unbekannt (5)]: PO [0:08 0:09]
[unbekannt (6)]: NA+ (PO- ?) [0:08] & PO [0:09]

1.20-2.40, BR:
EiNMAL BITTE ALLES (BRD © 2017)
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sBH & sPO- [0:07-0:08] & OO [0:19] & OO(-) (recht kurz) (bzw. OH) [1:13(-1:14)]
Luise Heyer: sBH [0:00/0:01] & sexy [0:04] & sPO(-) [0:07] & sBH [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP (re.) [0:35 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:53 (recht kurz)] & sexy [(0:53/)0:54 0:55 1:04]
Stefanie von Poser: sD [0:25]

1.30-1.50, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger!: Unter der Sonne Kaliforniens (That '70s Show: [5.1] Going to California; USA 2002)
Jessica Simpson: sD (& sNIP) [0:04-0:05] & sBI [0:08-0:09 0:12/0:13(Bik.-Obertl.) (0:15-)0:16]
Laura Prepon: sD(-) bzw. (kurz) sD (& sNIP-) [0:04-0:05] & sexy [0:10]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08]

2.10-2.35, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 3, Folge 8 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2019)
Judith Richter: (mind.) sD- [0:05 (recht kurz)]

2.50-4.45, ATV II:
Zweiohrküken (BRD 2009)
Edita Malovcic: sD [(0:11) 0:24 0:25-0:27]
Nora Tschirner: (Fake-"OO" [0:03] &) sexy [0:13 0:25-0:27]
Pegah Ferydoni: sBH [0:57-0:58]

ca. 4.45-5.25 ?, kabel eins:
Castle: Der Scharfschütze (Castle: [4.9] Kill Shot; USA 2011)
(Christina Ferraro: OH(-) ? (als Leiche) [0:02 (0:03)])
Stana Katic: sBH [0:03/0:04 (0:35)]


----------



## Anonymos (10 Aug. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag, ), 11.(/12.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.25-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Berührungsängste (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [0:17(kurz) 0:31 0:32 0:37] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. "sB" od. sBI [0:27] bzw. sBH [(0:27-)0:28] bzw. sPO(-) bzw. ... [0:28] bzw. sD bzw. "sB" (mit sD) [0:39] 

7.05-7.35, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: LOTTOKING (BRD © 2018)
Cosima Henman: (mind.) sD- [0:08 (sehr kurz)]

7.35-8.05, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: HOCHZEIT (BRD © 2018)
[unbekannt]: "sB" (od. sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) (in Video) [0:00]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Hoffen und Bangen (BRD © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Arzu Bazman: sD (& (re.) sNIP ?) [0:37]

10.08-10.30 (auch Freitag, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine einmalige Chance ([scrubs]: [[4.8]] My Last Chance; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sexy [0:10] & sBH (mit sD) [0:14 0:20(= Absp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:07 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD (re.) [0:15 0:20(= Absp.)]

ca. 10.20-11.15 ?, kabel eins:
Castle[: Bessere Hälften] (Castle: [5.10] Significant Others; USA 2013)
Darby Stanchfield: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:17] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

10.30-10.51 (auch Freitag, 9.45-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Spiel mit dem Feuer ([scrubs]: [[4.9]] My Malpractical Decision; USA © 2004)
Amy Rilling (od. Tacey Adams) ?: sD (re.) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
Julianna Margulies: (sexy ? [0:07/0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)] &) sD(-) (re.) [0:19]

10.40-11.00, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Das aller-allerletzte Mal] (That '70s Show: [6.2] Join Together; USA © 2003)
Laura Prepon: sBA- mit (mind.) sD- (recht kurz) [0:00] (& (s)BA- [0:01]) & sexy (?) [0:07]
Mila Kunis: sBI [0:00-0:01] & sBH [0:07] & sexy [0:10]

10.50-11.45, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Die Welle des Todes (magnum, p.i.: [2.7] Wave Goodbye; USA 1981)
Diane Crowley: sBA [0:00-0:01 0:02 0:45(= Absp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

11.00-11.25, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Achtzehn] (That '70s Show: [6.3] Magic Bus; USA 2003)
Laura Prepon: sNIP (li.) [ca. 0:06]

13.50-15.30, arte:
Two Lovers (USA © 2008)
Gwyneth Paltrow: OO (lO) [1:19]
Vinessa Shaw: sBH [0:50]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Ein Hausboot zum Verlieben (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Julia Koschitz: sD(-) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:07/0:08] & sBI [1:02-1:03(Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) 1:09(Zeitungsfoto; recht kurz) 1:16(Zeitungsfoto) (1:19[Zeitungsfotos & (in Flashback) etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 1:20(Zeitungsfotos)]

14.40-16.10 und 3.00-4.30 (auch Freitag, 7.35-9.05), one:
Zimmer mit Stall: Die Waschbären sind los (BRD © 2020)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sNIP [0:00]
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD [0:32]
Rebecca Kleineidam: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07/0:08] & sexy [(0:03 0:05-0:06 0:07 0:16-0:17 0:28 1:13 1:14) 1:15 (1:18)]

ca. 15.35-16.05 (auch Freitag, ca. 7.45-8.15), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Verzögerungstaktik (the BIG BANG THEORY: [10.7] The Veracity Elasticity; USA 2016)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:16]

15.35-16.00 (auch Freitag, 14.45-15.10), PULS 4:
how i met your mother: Die Kürbis-Schlampe kehrt zurück (how i met your mother: [7.8] The Slutty Pumpkin Returns; USA 2011)
Katie Holmes: Oops-- (re.) [ca. 0:12 (sehr? kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

16.05-17.35 (auch Freitag, 9.15-10.45), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Entscheidung am Fluss (BRD(/ÖST) © 2005)
Bettina Zimmermann: (mind.) sD- [1:02 1:13(kurz)]
Jennifer Ulrich: sD [0:03 (0:30) 0:33] & sBI [0:40] & sD [1:20 1:21(kurz) 1:22 (1:23 1:24)] & (mind.) sD-
Kathrin Spielvogel: sD [0:56]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blutsbande (Charmed: [8.9] Hulkus Pocus; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:02 (= Vorsp)]
Kaley Cuoco: sNIP- [0:05/0:06]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:28? 0:29/0:30? 0:31 0:36(?)]
Spice Williams-Crosby: sD [0:31-0:32 0:33]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Vaya Con Leos (Charmed: [8.10] Vaya Con Leos; USA 2005)
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:04] & sD(-) [0:26]

19.00-19.25 (auch Freitag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Pamela und Purzelchen (TWO and a half MEN: [2.18] It Was Mame, Mom; USA 2005)
Lucy Lawless: sexy (BH von hint.) bzw. OH- [0:13/0:14]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Todestoast (TWO and a half MEN: [2.19] A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise; USA 2005)
Jeri Ryan: sD [0:17-0:19]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Der Stinkstiefel (BRD [2009], © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lilian Klebow: sCT(-) [0:04]

20.15-21.45, Das Erste:
Der Barcelona[-]Krimi: Blutiger Beton (BRD © 2020)
Anne Schäfer: OH- (auf Handybild) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Tara Fischer: sBA [0:00 (1:25)]

20.15-22.20 (auch Freitag, 22.15-0.20), VOX:
G.I. Joe {oder: G.I. Joe 2}: Die Abrechnung (G.I. Joe: Retaliation; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Adrianne Palicki: ([ob. Hälfte] sBH ? mit) sD & sexy (Sport-BH) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-22.45 (auch Freitag, 22.25-0.50), PULS 4:
Die Mumie (The Mummy; USA 1999)
Patricia Velasquez: OH (mit "painted fishnet outfit") & sPO [ca. 0:01] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Rachel Weisz: (mind.) sexy ?

22.06-23.06, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Das soll also Liebe sein?] (Desperate Housewives: [8.13] Is This What You Call Love?; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:23-0:25] & sD [(0:32-)0:33 0:34-0:35]
Felicity Huffman: sexy [0:28 0:29] & OH- [0:40 (kurz)]

22.20-1.05, VOX:
Lizenz zum Töten (Licence to Kill (= License to Kill); GB/USA © 1989)
Carey Lowell: sexy [1:04 1:08 1:09 (1:10) 1:11 1:27 1:28] & sD [(1:30) 1:31 (1:32)] & sNIP [1:39 1:42/1:43] & sexy [1:44] & sNIP (li.) [1:51] & sD(-) [2:04] & (mind.) sD-
Jeannine Bisignano: "sB" & (mind.) sPO- [0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52]
Priscilla Barnes: sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Talisa Soto: OH(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:35] & (sehr kurz) NA(+?) (PO- ?) & (recht kurz) OH [0:40] & sD(-) [1:00 1:03 1:04 (1:05) 1:06] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt (?)]: sD+ [0:10 (= Vorsp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (nur scheinbar ?) NA(+) bzw. OO- (?) bzw. "sB" [0:08-0:10 (= Vorsp.)]

22.45-0.15, BR:
Verliebt in Amsterdam (BRD © 2017)
Bracha van Doesburgh: (sexy bzw.) sBH [(0:18/)0:19] & OH- [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:32 (0:34) (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) (od. sPO(-) ?) [0:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:49] & sexy (Slip) [1:22]

22.45-1.10 (auch Freitag, 0.50-2.50), PULS 4:
Die Mumie kehrt zurück (The Mummy Returns; USA 2001)
Patricia Velasquez: ~"sB" & ...
Rachel Weisz: "sB" & sD & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

23.00-0.20 und 0.55-2.15, zdf_neo:
Noch tausend Worte (A Thousand Words; USA 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kerry Washington: "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:46-0:48 (0:49) 0:50]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

23.03-23.45 und 3.23-4.04, ORF 1:
Navy CIS: L.A.: Der schmale Grat (NCIS: Los Angeles: [10.8] The Patton Project; USA 2018)
Laura Coover: (mind.) sBH- [ca. 0:39] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.06-0.04, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Verschwinde aus meinem Leben] (Desperate Housewives: [8.14] Get Out of My Life; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) od. sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:07(-)0:08(-)0:09] & sD [0:09-0:10]

23.15-0.50 und 3.00-4.35, SRF zwei:
Get Out (USA 2017)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Allison Williams: sexy (Unterhose) [0:24] & OH- [0:26]

23.25-1.00, ZDF:
Viva Forever (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Homa Faghiri: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:02 0:03 (0:04)] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:16 1:21 1:24 1:25/1:26] & NA- [?] (auf Foto) [1:33] & sBH & OO [1:35]
Ina Maria Jaich: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:02(sehr kurz) 0:03 0:04] & (mind.?) OH- [0:04] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:12] & sBH [0:39] & sUPS [0:40 (recht kurz)] & OH (li.) [0:48] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Bild) [1:30] & NA (auf Foto) [1:33] & PO [1:35]
Janet Rothe: sBI [(0:02[sehr kurz]) 0:03 0:04 0:11(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:12 0:13 0:14 0:15 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) 0:16 1:06(-)1:07 1:09 1:10] & (mind.) sD- [1:24 1:25 (jew. recht kurz)] & PO [1:35]
Natalia Rudziewicz: (mind.) OO- (dunkel) [0:00] & OO [0:01 (2x recht kurz)] & sBA [0:02 0:03 0:04] & sBH (mit sD) [0:04] & sBA [0:12 (0:13) 0:14 0:15 0:16 1:05-1:06 1:07 1:09-1:10] & sD(-) [1:25 (recht kurz)] & NA (auf Foto) [1:33] & sBH & PO [1:35]
Thandi Sebe: sBI [(0:02[sehr kurz]) 0:03] & (mind.) sPO- (re. Hälfte) & sBI [0:04] & sPO [0:10] & sBI & sPO- [0:11/0:12] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:13-0:14 0:15 0:16] & sexy (?) [0:31/0:32] & sD [0:45(li.) 0:46(recht kurz)] & sBI [1:05-1:06 1:07] & Oops- (li.) (recht kurz) & {andere Szene} ... [1:24] & sexy (?) [1:29] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Bild) [1:30] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:31] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:32 (recht kurz)] & NA (auf Foto) [1:33] & PO [1:35]

23.30-1.00, WDR:
Sommerhäuser (BRD © 2017 (& © 2019))
Inge Maux (70+): sBI (mit sD) bzw. PU & (recht kurz) PO bzw. OO [0:55-0:57] & sBI (anfangs mit sD) [0:57-0:58] & (wenig Bik.-Obertl. mit) sD (li.) [0:59 1:00] & sBI (li. Hälfte Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [1:01 1:02]
Laura Tonke: sNIP [0:11(li.) (0:12?) 0:13 0:14/0:15] & (sexy bzw.) sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:19-)0:20-0:21] & sNIP (re.) [0:35] & sBI [0:59] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. sNIP) [1:02-1:04] & sNIP- [1:14/1:15] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:15] & sNIP- [1:16(li.; kurz) 1:17]
Mavie Hörbiger: sexy (od. sBA- ?) [0:59 1:00]

23.35-0.25, NDR:
Großstadtrevier: DER IDIOT (BRD © 2020)
Alexandra Krüger ?: sBH [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:38]
Farina Flebbe: sexy [0:47]
Nina Gnädig: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:22] & sD [0:23]

23.45-1.15, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Dettmanns weite Welt (BRD 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anja Franke: sD(-) (re.) [1:02]
Anna Thalbach: sD [0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17 (0:18) 0:22]
Sanne Schnapp: sNIP [0:11 (0:12)]

1.00-2.40, WDR:
Zwei im falschen Film (BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Josefine Voss: OO [0:25 (recht kurz)]
Laura Tonke: OH- (vlt. NA) [0:43] & OO(+) (& (kurz) PO) [0:44-0:46] & PU [0:47] & PU & PO [0:48] & PO & OO [0:49] & OO(-) [1:35 (recht kurz)] & sCT- (li.) [1:39]
[unbekannt]: OO (zumind. lO) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
[(zumind.) eine Unbekannte]: ... ? (im Wasser) [0:42 0:43]

1.10-2.30 (auch Freitag, 2.50-4.10), PULS 4:
The Pyramid - Grab des Grauens (The Pyramid; USA 2014)
Ashley Hinshaw [= Ashley Grace]: OH(-) & sNIP [ca. 0:07] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.15-3.05, rbb:
Beziehungsweise New York (Casse-tête chinois / Chinese Puzzle; FRA/USA/BEL 2013)
Alison Arboux: sexy
Audrey Tautou: sBH
Cécile De France: PU (& {so Mr. Skin} PO ?) & {in anderer Szene} OO(-?) (rO) & {in zwei anderen Szenen} PO
Flore Bonaventura: PU (& {so Mr. Skin} PO ?) & {in zwei anderen Szenen} OO
Natalia (Stephany) Segura: sD
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO bzw. sBI od. sBH bzw. OO (bzw. ...?) (in Zschr. o.ä.)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

1.30-1.50, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Ich muss hier raus!] (That '70s Show: [6.1] The Kids Are Alright; USA © 2003)
Christina Moore: sexy [0:10]
Laura Prepon: (sBA- mit) sD(-) [0:07(-)0:08]
Mila Kunis: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04(-0:05) 0:07-0:08]

1.47-3.17, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Le dernier des Weynfeldt {laut TV5} (Der letzte Weynfeldt. {so}; BRD/CH © 2010)
Maria Boettner: OH(-) [0:16]
Marie Bäumer: sBH [0:05 0:06] & OH & (recht kurz) PO- & (sehr kurz) OO- [?] (rO-) [0:11] & NA+ (oder (seitl.) PO) [0:45] & PO (& OO- [?]) [1:04-1:05] & sCT(-)-BH & {andere Szene} OH [1:16]

1.50-3.23, ORF 1:
The Diary of a Teenage Girl (USA 2015)
Bel Powley: OO & PO [ca. 0:18f. (0:21)] & sBH & OO & PO [ca. 0:36] & OO [ca. 0:41f.] & sNIP [ca. 0:52] & OO & PO(-?) [ca. 1:06] & sBH & sCT- & sNIP & sexy (zumind. etw. Slip)
Kim Lefebvre: sexy ? [ca. 0:01]
Madeleine Waters: sNIP [ca. 0:52] & sexy [(vermutl.) 0:5X] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:59]
Margarita Levieva: OH(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) (außer K. Lef.) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.15-3.00, zdf_neo:
DUNKEL[-]STADT[: Masken {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/BEL) © 2020)
Penelope Frego: sBH (kurz mit sD) [0:30]
Valerie Huber: sBH (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:31 0:32(-0:33)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sPO [0:28] bzw. sBH [0:28 0:29] bzw. (... ? bzw.) OO bzw. OO(+?) [0:31]

2.30-3.50, PULS 4:
Ruinen (The Ruins; USA/AUS/BRD 2008)
Jena Malone: sBI [0:03-0:05] & sUPS [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sexy bzw. sCT- [0:11-0:12]
Laura Ramsey: sBI [0:02-0:03 0:04-0:05 (0:06 0:09?)] & PU & PO & sCT- [0:10] & sD(-) [0:42 1:07] & sexy
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:02-ca.0:05 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

3.00-3.45, zdf_neo:
DUNKEL[-]STADT[: Schandfleck {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/BEL) © 2020)
Alina Levshin: sNIP- od. sexy (?) [0:09/0:10 0:11] (& sexy ? [0:17 0:18 (jew. recht kurz)])
Jana McKinnon: sexy (Unterhose) [(0:21/)0:22]

3.45-4.25, zdf_neo:
DUNKEL[-]STADT[: Blut und Wasser {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/BEL) © 2020)
Alina Levshin: sexy [0:03(Slip) (0:33)]

4.25-5.10, zdf_neo:
DUNKEL[-]STADT[: Der weiße Wal {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/BEL) © 2020)
Natascha Waage ?: sBH & (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:13] & sBH (mit sD[+?]) [0:14] & sBH & sPO(-) [0:15]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:13] & OO & (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:14] & sD [0:15]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- (re.) bzw. OO bzw. sPO- & OO [0:15]

5.10-5.55, zdf_neo:
DUNKEL[-]STADT[: Traumfänger {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/BEL) © 2020)
Alina Levshin: sNIP [?] (li.) [0:35 (recht kurz)]
Janina Stopper: sNIP- [0:09 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO(-) (auf Fotobild) [0:35]


----------



## Anonymos (11 Aug. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 12.(/13.) August 2022:

6.15-6.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Grün ist die Hoffnung (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: OH (od. ~sD [re.]) [0:00] & sD [0:29] & (mind.) sD- [0:36 (recht kurz)]

7.05-7.35, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: TALENT (BRD © 2018)
Cosima Henman: sexy (?) [0:15]
Martina Eitner-Acheampong (50+): sD(-) (re.) [0:21]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) (li.) [0:24-0:26 (0:27)]

7.25-8.55, WDR:
Liebe am Fjord: Sommersturm (BRD © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Susanna Simon: (mind.) sD- [0:05 0:06] & OH- [0:07] & (mind.) OH- [0:14] & sBA [0:39/0:40]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein bisschen Glück (BRD © 2000)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: OH- (od. NA) ? (recht kurz) & OH- (etw. RÜ) (sehr kurz) [0:30]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eine neue Chance (BRD © 2003)
Hendrikje Fitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:26]
Ilka Teichmüller: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:08 (recht kurz)]
Sanne Schnapp: sexy [0:05 (0:12)]

10.05-10.30, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Moment ([scrubs]: [[4.12]] My Best Moment; USA © 2004)
Libby Hudson: sD(-) [0:01/0:02]
[mehrere (bzw. drei) Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.; zwei mit sD) [0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)]

10.25-11.55 (auch Samstag, 4.00-5.30), SWR:
Das Kindermädchen: Mission Mauritius (BRD(/Mauritius) © 2017)
Pia Soppa: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10/0:11] & sexy (?) [0:43] & sBI [0:49-0:50 (0:51) (jew. Bik.-Obertl.) 0:57-0:58 0:59-1:00]
Susanna Simon: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:59-1:00]

10.30-10.50, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Hexe ([scrubs]: [[4.10]] My Female Trouble; USA © 2004)
(wahrsch.) Alysia Joy Powell: (mind.) sPO- (unter sCT) & sD(-) [0:03]
Julianna Margulies: sBH (mit sD) [0:11]

12.30-13.58 und 5.35-7.05, mdr:
Die Insel[-]Ärztin: Notfall im Paradies (BRD/Mauritius © 2018)
Anja Knauer: sBI (ab 0:01:4X nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:02 0:03]
Doris Schretzmayer: (etw. entfernt) sBI [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Nadine Kösters: sBI [0:06]
Sonja Kirchberger: OH(-) [0:41 0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:26/)0:27] bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:45] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:58 (0:59) bzw. 0:59]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:26/0:27 {nur zwei:} 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16]

ca. 12.50-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Triathlon ([scrubs]: [[5.3]] My Day at the Races; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy bzw. sBI (von re. Seite) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) (unter sCT) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) (mind.) sPO- (re.) bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:11 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 13.20-13.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Laudatio ([scrubs]: [[5.4]] My Jiggly Ball; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (re.) [0:00]

13.40-14.30 (auch Samstag, 10.10-11.00), hr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Heiraten für Fortgeschrittene (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Simone Hanselmann: OH(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)]

ca. 13.45-14.15 (auch Samstag, ca. 6.10-6.40), PRO 7:
Two and a Half Men: Wie die Büffel (Two and a Half Men: [1.23] Just Like Buffalo; USA 2004)
Amy Farrington: sD(-) [0:16 0:17]
Kristin Richardson: sD [0:06]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Hauptstadtrevier: Rivalen der Rennbahn (BRD © 2013)
Nina Gnädig: sD [(0:12 0:13 0:19/0:20) 0:41 0:42 0:43 (0:45)]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Winnetous Weiber (BRD © 2014)
Josephin Busch: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:33 (recht kurz)]

14.30-16.00 und 4.20-5.50, hr:
BESSER ALS DU (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Stucky: sD(-) (li.) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31] & sD(-) [0:59] & OH- [1:08/1:09] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:19-1:20]

14.35-15.20 und 3.20-4.05 (auch Samstag, 10.20-11.05), one & 20.15-21.00, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wasser des Lebens (BRD © 2019)
Inka Calvi: sBH [0:37(recht kurz) 0:38(/0:39) 0:40]

15.20-16.10 und 4.05-4.55 (auch Samstag, 11.05-11.55), one & 21.00-21.50, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Jäger des verlorenen Hutes (BRD © 2019)
Petra Berndt: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:10 0:11 0:12-0:13 0:14-0:15 0:21 0:22-0:25 0:34 0:35 0:38] & (mind.) sD-

16.00-17.35, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer auf Mallorca (BRD © 2018)
Giulia Goldammer: sD(-) [1:25 1:26]
Katharina Müller-Elmau: OH- [0:20] & sexy (?) [1:14/1:15]
Lucia Peraza Rios: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:52 0:55 1:00]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Billies Killer-Eltern (Charmed: [8.11] Mr. & Mrs. Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(0:13) 0:14] & sexy [0:35]
Barbara Niven: sexy (?) [0:11 0:12 0:15] & sD [0:19]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]
Rose McGowan: sexy (?)

17.25-18.20, ATV:
The Mentalist: Die falsche Liste (The Mentalist: [6.4] Red Listed; USA 2013)
Amanda Righetti: sBH [0:36]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mit Gleicher {so} Münze (Charmed: [8.12] Payback's a Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:08 0:09]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das Geschäft mit dem Teufel (Ghost Whisperer: [5.7] Devil's Bargain; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:17-0:19]
Emily Rose: sexy (?) [0:17(kurz) 0:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:20 (0:21) 0:27]

18.40-20.06, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Éléonore (FRA 2020)
Charlotte Déniel: PU
Nora Hamzawi: sD(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

19.25-19.55 (auch Samstag, 17.50-18.20), PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN: Sushi und Ketchup (TWO and a half MEN: [2.23] Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab; USA 2005)
Catherine McCord: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Christina Chambers: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Der gleiche Himmel [Teil 1] (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
Stephanie Amarell: sBA [0:14] & sBH [1:29]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:57]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:14 0:17] bzw. sNIP (re.) [0:27] bzw. sCT bzw. PU (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:42]
[(jew.) mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA (& {einige} sPO-) [0:14] bzw. OO (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:42]

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Marc will Sex (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (mind.) sD- [0:02-0:03 0:04] (& Oops- ? [ca. 0:15]) & sD [(0:25) 0:26]
Laura Osswald: sD(-) [0:33(sehr kurz) 0:38/0:39]
Ursela Monn: sD(-) [0:37 (0:42)]

20.15-22.00, ATV:
Mädelstrip (Snatched; USA 2017)
Amy Schumer: OO (rO) [ca. 0:27] & sBI (mit sD)
Moani Hara: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [ca. 0:21]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und größtentls. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.49 und 0.55-2.24, ORF 2:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und die mörderische Gier (BRD/CZE © 2019)
(Ina Paule Klink nix)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [1:26 1:27 1:28] bzw. sBI [1:27 (1:28) {andere:} 1:28(= Absp.)]

20.15-21.05 (auch Samstag, 15.45-16.40), ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Überlebenstraining (BRD o.J. [2009 od. 2010])
Catherine Flemming: (sexy ? bzw.) OH(-) (recht kurz) [(0:35-)0:36] & sD(-) [0:37 (recht kurz)]

22.00-22.50, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Frauen auf dem Ärzteball (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD [0:21] & (mind.) sD- [0:28-0:29] & sD(-) [0:31] & ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD [(0:32-)0:33] & (mind.) sD- [0:34] & sD(-) od. sD [0:35] & sD(-) [0:41 (0:42)]
Julia Koschitz: (mind.) sD- [0:28] & sD(-) [(0:30) 0:31] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:32-0:33]
Laura Osswald: sD(-) [0:06 0:07 (0:08)] & sD [0:15 0:39(kurz)]
(bei den Zeiten teilw. -1, wenn der gut 30-sekündige Rückblick am Anfang fehlt)

22.25-0.25, 3sat:
Der Marathon Mann {wenn wie SAT.1- und ServusTV-Version; oder (wie bei arte- und one-Version): marathon man} (marathon man; USA © 1976)
Marthe Keller: OO [0:40/0:41]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

22.50-0.55, BR:
Die Bounty (The Bounty; GB/USA 1984)
Tevaite Vernette: OO [(mind.) 0:41/0:42 0:43-0:44 (0:53) 0:57 0:59 1:21-1:22 1:23 1:24 1:26]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO [(mind.) 0:32(-)0:33 0:34(-)0:35 0:38 0:39/0:40 0:41 0:46 0:49 0:57 1:21/1:22]

23.00-1.00, one:
Die Weisse Massai - nach einer wahren Begebenheit (BRD 2005)
Nina Hoss: sBI [0:00/0:01] & sD [0:35] & sBH [0:37] & OO+ bzw. (mind.) OO- [0:38-0:39] & sBH [0:39(kurz) (0:40)] & OO(+) (& (seitl.) PO[-?]) [0:47-0:49] & sexy (od. OH- ?) [1:05] & sD(-) [1:16 (kurz)]

23.15-0.00, phoenix:
History[: Cäsar und Kleopatra - Macht oder Liebe? {laut Sender}] (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Pegah Ferydoni: OO [0:00 (recht kurz)] & "sB" [0:04 0:09] & OO [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:29] & sexy od. ~"sB" [0:34(recht kurz) 0:40]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [0:40]

23.40-0.10, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Macht] (Exit: [1.] Steril; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder [eigtl. Helinder]: OO [0:02 0:03] & ... [0:04]

23.45-0.05, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in British Virgin Islands (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:02 0:03] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:08] & sBI [0:09] & sD [(0:11) 0:12-0:13] & (mind.) OH- [0:17] & sD(-) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. PO (jew. auf großem Foto) [0:10]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

0.20-2.00, Tele 5:
Alone in the Dark (BRD(/CAN) © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:44(/0:45)] & sexy

0.25-0.50, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Nachruf (BRD © 2013 {laut SAT.1} od. © 2014 {laut Com. C.})
Nora Wenck: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [ca. 0:16]
Tiziana D'Arcangelo: sD [ca. 0:16]
(jew. auf Fernsehstandbild aus "Tutti Frutti")

0.50-1.15, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Bescheid (BRD © 2013)
Sabine Vitua: sD(-) [0:14] & (mind.) sD-

1.15-1.55, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Absturz] (Exit: [4.] Jeppe {laut IMDb; oder: Face off ?}; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:03 (recht kurz)]

1.55-2.30, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Lügen] (Exit: [5.] Hermine {laut IMDb; oder: Hun er en hore ?}; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder: (s?)PO- [0:19 (sehr kurz)] & OO (lO) & sPO [0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:19 0:22 0:23] bzw. sexy [0:19 0:20 (0:31)] bzw. sBH [(0:19) 0:31] bzw. sBH(-) (li. mit sD) [0:19 0:22 0:23 (0:31)] bzw. sBH- (mit sD) [0:22]

2.00-3.30 (auch Samstag, 1.40-3.15), Tele 5:
Inside Hollywood (What Just Happened; USA 2008)
Moon Bloodgood: OO (rO) [ca. 0:52] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.05-2.55, ATV II:
Die Borgias {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut ATV): Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.}[: Das Kabinett des Schreckens] (The Borgias: [2.1] The Borgia Bull; CAN/HUN/IRL(/USA?) © 2012)
Jemima West: OO (lO- & rO) [0:35]
Lotte Verbeek: sexy [0:25]
Melia Kreiling: OO(+?) (& (seitl.) PO- ?) [0:08-0:09] & OH- [0:10]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) bzw. sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]

2.25-2.55, mdr:
Was ich dir noch sagen wollte (BRD © 2017)
Paula Kroh: (sexy (Slip) (recht kurz) bzw.) sBH- (recht kurz) & PU (sehr kurz) bzw. OO [(0:12-)0:13-0:14] & sPO(-) [0:16] & (mind.) sPO- [0:17 (recht kurz)] & ... [0:18]

2.55-3.40, ATV II:
Die Borgias {oder: Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.}[: Paolo] (The Borgias: [2.2] Paolo; CAN/HUN/IRL(/USA?) © 2012)
Holliday Grainger: sD [0:26] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:31/0:32] & OO [0:37(lO) 0:38 0:40]
Jemima West: PO [0:03]
Lotte Verbeek (?): OH- [0:03]
Sarah Solemani ?: sNIP [0:30] & sD (li.) [0:41]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:10]

3.05-3.35, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Auszeit] (Exit: [7.] Dagen derpå {laut Mr. Skin; oder (laut IMDb): Downfall}; NOR 2019)
Daria Zlokazova: sBI (& sPO- [?]) [0:19 0:20-0:22 (0:23 0:24) 0:25]
Ellen Hellinder: PO [0:30] {kein OO}
Julie Chantal Levin-Erichsen: NA [0:28] & PO (mit nPU- ?) & OO [0:29]
[unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO & OO [0:27] & sPO [0:28 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA & (kurz) sPO- [0:19] bzw. sD [0:27]

ca. 4.15-4.35, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Unterwegs (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: (mind.) sD- [0:03 0:04] & sD [0:07]
Shirin Soraya: sNIP- [0:11-0:12]

ca. 4.35-5.00, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Freunde & Familie (BRD 2004)
[unbekannt]: sD & sPO- [0:14/0:15]

ca. 4.50-5.30 ?, kabel eins:
Castle: Der Scharfschütze (Castle: [4.9] Kill Shot; USA 2011)
(Christina Ferraro: OH(-) ? (als Leiche) [0:02 (0:03)])
Stana Katic: sBH [0:03/0:04 (0:35)]

5.45-6.25 15 (auch Samstag, 5.05-5.55), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Dannileaks (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:33) 0:34 0:35 (0:36 0:38) 0:39(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-


----------



## Anonymos (12 Aug. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 13.(/14.) August 2022:

8.50-10.20, one:
Alte Bande (BRD © 2019)
Karen Dahmen: sD(-) [0:25]

9.00-10.30 und 1:45-3.15, rbb:
Die Drei von der Müllabfuhr: Kassensturz (BRD © 2020)
Adelheid Kleineidam: sD [0:59 1:01 1:02(recht kurz) (1:03) 1:04 (1:05)]
Birge Schade: sD [0:59 1:01 1:02?(sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Abu Dhabi (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBA [0:11]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:10]

ca. 10.45-11.40 ?, kabel eins:
Castle[: Tödliche Girls] (Castle: [5.12] Death Gone Crazy; USA 2013)
Gillian Alexy: sD [ca. 0:09] & sBH- (in Video) [ca. 0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. sexy [ca. 0:38]

11.45-13.15, WDR:
Maria, Argentinien und die Sache mit den Weißwürsten (BRD © 2016)
Tijan Marei: sPO(-) & sNIP- [1:22]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

14.10-15.55 und 22.35-0.20, RTL UP:
Columbo: Black Lady (Columbo: [8.3] Sex and the Married Detective; USA 1989)
Julia Montgomery: OH (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:07]
Lindsay Crouse: sexy [0:09/0:10]

ca. 16.20-16.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil I (TWO and a half MEN: [12.15] Of Course He's Dead, Part 1; USA 2015)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:16]
Jenny McCarthy: sD od. sD(-) [0:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00]

ca. 16.45-17.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil II (TWO and a half MEN: [12.16] Of Course He's Dead, Part 2; USA 2015)
Judy Greer: sD(-) [0:14]

19.15-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 17.50-18.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Donuts im Stau (TWO and a half MEN: [3.2] Principal Gallagher's Lesbian Lover; USA 2005)
Stephanie Erb: sD [0:13/0:14 0:15-0:16 0:17]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:18]

20.15-22.25 und 23.55-1.45, ServusTV:
Im Tal von Elah - angeregt durch aktuelle Ereignisse (In the Valley of Elah; USA 2007)
Frances Fisher (50+): OO [0:39]
Zoe Kazan: sexy (?) [1:23] & sCT- (sWS ?) [1:24] (jew. als Leiche)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (etw. entfernt) OH+ & sPO bzw. OO- [1:05]
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO- (& sPO) bzw. sBH [0:12] bzw. OO [0:13]

20.15-22.25 / 22.40-0.15, BR:
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt [1. Hälfte / 2. Hälfte] (Dances with Wolves; USA © 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mary McDonnell: NA+ od. PO-- (Bodydouble mögl.) & {andere Szene} OH (jew. recht kurz) (in der kürzeren arte-Version (2 Std. u. 51 2/3 Min.) 1:55 bzw. 1:56)

20.15-22.00 und 5.35-7.20, zdf_neo:
Self/less - Der Fremde in mir (Self/less = Selfless; USA 2015)
Mariana Paola Vicente: OH & sPO [ca. 0:28] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Erzgebirgskrimi: Tödliche Abrechnung (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sophie von Kessel: sBH (von hint. u. re. Seite) [1:09] & sPO(-) [1:10 (2x kurz)] & sBH & sPO(-) (in Video) [1:16 (jew. kurz)] & sPO(-) (in Video) [1:17 (kurz)] & sBH (von hint.) & (mind.) sPO- [1:22]

20.15-21.45, one:
Der Barcelona[-]Krimi: Blutiger Beton (BRD © 2020)
Anne Schäfer: OH- (auf Handybild) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Tara Fischer: sBA [0:00 (1:25)]

20.15-22.00, VOX:
Bad Neighbors 2 (Neighbors 2: Sorority Rising; USA(/China?) 2016)
(mind.)
Awkwafina [= Nora Lum]: sBI [ca. 0:31]
Chloë Grace Moretz: sBI [ca. 0:31]
Kiersey Clemons: sBI [ca. 0:31]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI [ca. 0:31]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.05 (auch Sonntag, 13.00-14.45), ATV II:
D♂kt♀rspiele {so} (BRD 2014)
Ella-Maria Gollmer: sBI [0:05 0:29 0:30 (0:31) 0:32] & sexy (od. OH- ?) [0:37] & sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47 0:49(-)0:50 0:51 0:52/0:53] & sD [0:59 1:00] & PO (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:10/1:11] & NA [1:11]
Lisa Vicari: sexy [0:22] & sBI [(0:28?) 0:29 0:30 0:32 0:37(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sBH [0:55 1:26]
Olga von Luckwald: sBI (mit sD) [0:05-0:06 0:29 0:30] & sBH (mit sD) [0:41 0:52]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:56] & (mind.) OH- [0:58 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

20.15-21.50, ORF 2:
DIE TOTEN VON SALZBURG: Mordwasser (ÖST/BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna Unterberger: OH (re.) (& vlt. NA (kurz)) [0:50] & sBA [(1:28/)1:29]

20.15-22.05, ORF 1:
Ein ganzes halbes Jahr (Me Before You; GB/USA 2016)
Emilia Clarke: sBI [ca. 1:24] & sD (?) & .... (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.25 und 0.30-2.15, PULS 4:
Elysium (USA 2013)
Hoa Nguyen Bao Huynh: sBI [ca. 0:05] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.00-0.05 und 1.50-3.55 zdf_neo:
Vanilla Sky (USA(/ESP?) © 2001)
Cameron Diaz: OH- (RÜ von d. Seite) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:18] & Oops (li.) [1:24 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [1:25] & OH(-?) [1:35 (recht kurz)]
Penélope Cruz: NA- ? (auf Foto) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- bzw. sD(-) [0:53-0:55] & (mind.) sD- [1:10] & OO [1:17 1:18] & sD (li.) [(1:20) 1:21] & OH [1:35] & sD(-) od. sD [1:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- (?) [2:03 (recht kurz)]
Ursula Andress: sBI [1:46] (aus "Ian Fleming's (James Bond 007 jagt) Dr. No" [GB 1962])
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [1:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (jew. auf großem Foto eines Zschr.-Covers) [0:09]

22.00-0.45, VOX:
Lizenz zum Töten (Licence to Kill (= License to Kill); GB/USA © 1989)
Carey Lowell: sexy [1:04 1:08 1:09 (1:10) 1:11 1:27 1:28] & sD [(1:30) 1:31 (1:32)] & sNIP [1:39 1:42/1:43] & sexy [1:44] & sNIP (li.) [1:51] & sD(-) [2:04] & (mind.) sD-
Jeannine Bisignano: "sB" & (mind.) sPO- [0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52]
Priscilla Barnes: sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Talisa Soto: OH(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:35] & (sehr kurz) NA(+?) (PO- ?) & (recht kurz) OH [0:40] & sD(-) [1:00 1:03 1:04 (1:05) 1:06] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt (?)]: sD+ [0:10 (= Vorsp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (nur scheinbar ?) NA(+) bzw. OO- (?) bzw. "sB" [0:08-0:10 (= Vorsp.)]

22.00-23.30 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-1.30), rbb:
Mordkommission Istanbul: Der letzte Gast (BRD(/TÜRK) © 2017)
Damla Aslanalp ? ("Soraya"): sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:13] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:14] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [(0:14) 0:15]
Marion Mitterhammer: sD (auf Foto auf Smartphone) [0:11 0:12]
Oya Okar: sD [1:06 1:07 (1:11) 1:12 1:20-1:21 1:27]

22.05-23.37 und 2.58-4.29, ORF 1:
Wenn du wüsstest[,] wie schön es hier ist (ÖST/BRD © 2015)
Magda Kropiunig: NA [0:43/0:44]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.05-23.00, ATV II:
Lucifer: [2.11] Stewardess Interruptus (USA 2017)
Heart Hayes: sBI [ca. 0:12]
Jennifer Cheon: sBH [ca. 0:01]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [ca. 0:12]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und größtenteils Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.20-0.45, Super RTL:
In den Schuhen meiner Schwester {oder (wie bei vox-Version): in her shoes} (in her shoes; USA/BRD 2005)
Cameron Diaz: sBH [0:01 0:02] & sexy [0:04] & sBH [0:07(-0:08)] & sexy [0:09 0:10 0:13 (0:14 0:15)] & sD [0:16 0:17 (0:19 0:20)] & sexy [(0:22/0:23) 0:30-0:31 0:32-0:33] & sBI & sPO- [0:46] & (sBI &) OH(-) [0:47] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:51 0:52) 0:56-0:59 1:24] & sD [1:26 ca.1:55ff.]
Toni Collette: sNIP (re.) [ca. 0:02] & sexy [1:27]

22.50-0.40, SRF 1:
Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again (GB/USA 2018)
Amanda Seyfried: sD(-) [1:35 1:36]
Amanda Seyfried od. Lily James: sD(-) [1:18] (Notizen unklar ...)
Lily James: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf drei Fotos) [0:24] & sexy bzw. sD bzw. (mind.) sD- (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) [0:39 0:40 0:42-0:43 0:44?] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:45-0:46 0:47] & sexy [0:49 0:52] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [1:06] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf zwei Fotos) [1:16]
[unbekannt]: sexy [1:15 (1:16)]

23.15-0.45, mdr:
Der Bozen[-]Krimi: Das fünfte Gebot (BRD © 2016)
Floriane Daniel: sD [0:28]

23.25-0.55, one:
Fühlen Sie sich manchmal ausgebrannt und leer? (BRD(/NED) © 2017 (& © 2020))
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lina Beckmann: sBH (mit sD) [0:08] & sexy (od. sPO- ?) [0:11] & sPO- [0:12 0:13] & sPO(-) od. PO(-) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- (re.) [0:34] & (mind.) PO- (seitl.) [0:35] & sBI (mit sD) [0:36] & sCT(-)-BH [0:46] & (sBH- mit) sD (li.) [0:47 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:09] & sPO- [1:25 (recht kurz)]

23.45-1.50 und 3.15-5.25, RTL ZWEI:
Kick-Ass (GB/USA 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Deborah Twiss: sD(-) & sBH (mit sD) & {gemäß Bild} Oops- (li.; zu kurz) [0:03] & (mind.) sD- [0:14]
Katrena Rochell: sD [0:35] & sD(-) [(0:37 0:38) 0:39]
Lyndsy Fonseca: OH [0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (auf Foto auf Bildsch.) [0:03]

0.05-1.50 und 3.55-5.35, zdf_neo:
hollow man [= hollow man - unsichtbare gefahr {PRO7-/SAT.1-Version}] (hollow man; USA/BRD 2000)
Elisabeth Shue: sexy (Slip) (& (seitl.) PO- ?) [1:02] & sPO bzw. sBH [1:07/1:08] & sexy
Kim Dickens: sexy [0:37] & OO (rO) [0:38]
Mary Randle: sexy [0:41]
Rhona Mitra: (entfernt) s(CT-?-)BH & sPO & OH+ [0:03/0:04] & (etw. entfernt) sBH bzw. OO(-) [0:53/0:54] & OH- (ob. RÜ) & sNIP [0:55] & OO [0:56]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ... (auf Zschr.-Fotos) [0:50]

ca. 0.35-2.40, SAT.1:
From Hell (USA 2001)
(mind.)
Annabelle Apsion: PU ("blutig ") [0:11 (kurz)] & sD
Estelle Skornik: sD
Heather Graham: sD
Joanna Page: (OH bzw.) OO [(0:07/)0:08]
Samantha Spiro (?): sD
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. PU [0:10 (0:12)] bzw. OO [0:39 (kurz)]
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD

0.45-2.15 (auch Sonntag, 11.15-13.00), ATV II:
29 ... und noch Jungfrau (BRD © 2006)
Anna Kubin: sexy (Unterhose) [0:00] & sD [0:01 (0:27)] & sBH [0:30(-)0:31(-0:32) 0:38-0:40 (0:56)] & sexy (Unterhose) [(1:00) 1:02] & sD [1:18] & sBH [1:25-1:26]

0.50-3.20, Das Erste:
Gangs of New York (USA/ITA(/...?) © 2002)
Cameron Diaz: Oops [1:20 (sehr kurz)] & OH(-) [1:27-1:28] & sD & sexy
Eliane Chappuis: OO (rO) [1:18]
[einige Unbekannte (darunter Marta Pilato u./od. Roberta Quaresima ?)]: OO [1:17 1:18 1:19 1:20] bzw. PO bzw. PU (?) [1:21] bzw. OO [1:30 1:31 1:32]

0.50-1.40, hr:
Hubert und Staller: Dirndl-Krieg (BRD © 2018)
Chiara von Galli: sD [0:11 0:12 (0:13) 0:24-0:25] & (mind.) sD-
Klara Deutschmann: sD(-) (od. sD ?) [0:41:3X (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:46]
Nina Brandhoff: sD [0:21-0:22 (0:32(-)0:33 0:42-0:47[mit Unterbrechungen])]
Stefanie Dischinger: sD (re.) [0:36]
[unbekannt (Mordopfer "Desiree Hopf")]: sD [0:01 0:02]
[unbekannt]: sD (auf Plakat) [0:42]

1.24-2.58, ORF 1:
The Perfect Guy (USA 2015)
Sanaa Lathan: sBH & OH(-?) (od. NA ?) [ca. 0:59] & sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bzw. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.15-3.45 (auch Sonntag, 4.00-5.30), ATV II:
Das Beste {so} Stück (BRD 2002)
Doreen Jacobi: sBI [0:23-0:25 0:26/0:27] & sBH [0:39] & sD(+?) [(0:40) 0:41 (0:41:4X Oops- ? [re.]) 0:44] & sexy (Slip) [1:01] & sBH & OH(-) & sBI [1:25]
Nina Bott: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:01] & PO & OO- [?] (rO-) [0:05]
Rita Lengyel: sNIP [0:21 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:22) 0:23 0:25 1:13/1:14]

2.15-3.40, PULS 4:
A Ghost Story (USA 2017)
Rooney Mara: sexy ? [ca. 0:06] & OH ? (& Oops ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.25-4.58, Das Erste:
Die Frau am Strand [= Liebe am Fjord: Die Frau am Strand {laut IMDb}] (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Michelle Barthel: sBA [(0:35) 0:37-0:38 (0:39)]

3.45-5.15, ATV II:
Das allerbeste Stück (BRD 2004)
Doreen Jacobi: sD(-) [0:05 0:07] & sBH [0:20 0:38 0:39 0:40-0:41] & sexy [1:27]
Julia Blankenburg: sBH [1:13]
Rita Lengyel: sD(-) [0:58]
Sylvie Bertin: "sB" (od. sBH) & OO [1:04] & OO [1:05 1:06(-1:07) 1:08]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO & sPO [1:11-1:12]

3.55-5.20, ZDF:
Alex & Eve (AUS 2016)
Andrea Demetriades: sBH [ca. 0:22 1:03] & OH- [ca. 1:08]
Millie Samuels: sexy ? [ca. 0:30] & sBH [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

4.10-5.50, SRF zwei:
Der letzte Kuss (The Last Kiss; USA 2006)
Cindy Sampson: OO(-/+?) (rO) [0:22 (kurz)] & NA- (?) [0:24] & OO+ od. (wenn mit "crotch patch" {so Mr. Skin}) OO & PO(-) [0:35]
(Jacinda Barrett: sexy ? [0:05])
Lauren Lee Smith: sCT- [0:43 (0:44?) 0:45]
Lisa MacKay [= Lisa Hochstein]: OO- (rO-) [0:06(-)0:07] (OO nur auf DVD in einer längerer Version dieser Szene)
Marley Shelton: sexy (?) [0:21 (kurz)] (und OO (lO) in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)
Patricia Stasiak: OO [0:06(-)0:07]
Rachel Bilson: sWS (sCT (li.) nur sehr kurz) [0:50/0:51] & OH [1:07-1:08] & sNIP [1:09]


----------



## Anonymos (13 Aug. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 14.(/15.) August 2022:

ca. 5.55-7.40, SAT.1 Gold:
Klinik unter Palmen [- Cuba]: Gefährliches Spiel (ÖST?/BRD © 2003)
(mind.)
Claudine Wilde: sBA = sWS (sNIP [od. sCT- ?]) [0:36] & sBA- [0:37 0:38] & sexy (?) [0:49]
Laura Osswald: sBI [0:02-0:03 (0:04)] & sUPS [0:10] & PO [0:11] & OO [0:12] & sBI [0:15] & sBI & ~OH(-) [0:16] & sBI [0:17/0:18] & sexy od. sCT- [0:50/0:51]
Sabine Vitua: sBH [1:06/1:07] & OO(+) (& PO[-]) [1:12-1:13] & sBH [1:21] & OO [1:22-1:23]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" (& sPO) bzw. OH od. OO- [0:46]

5.55-7.25 mdr:
Sieben Tage im Paradies (BRD © 2001)
Ursula Buschhorn: sBH- [0:01] & sNIP (li.) [0:29 1:03/1:04] & sBA [1:07(-1:08)]
[mehrere (bzw. zwei) Unbekannte]: sWS (sNIP bzw. sCT- bzw. sCT[-]) [0:40-0:41 (0:42)]

5.55-6.35 (auch Montag, 6.25-7.15), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Im Namen des Herren (BRD 2014)
Annette Frier: (OH ? [0:00] &) sD [0:04]
Julia Jäger: sD [0:03 (recht kurz)]

9.00-10.30, rbb & 12.00-13.30, 3sat:
Daheim in den Bergen: Liebesreigen (BRD © 2018)
Anne Schäfer: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; li. mit sD) [0:27/0:28]
Catherine Bode: OO (lO) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & (NA (recht kurz) bzw.) PO (recht kurz) & OO(-) (rO- (sehr kurz) & lO(-) (recht kurz)) [(0:24/)0:25]
Judith Toth: sD [0:18]
Theresa Scholze: sD(-) od. sD [0:10 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:11(recht kurz) 0:12] & sD [0:14]

10.10-11.00 (auch Montag, 13.40-14.30), hr:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Mutterliebe (BRD © 2008)
Alexandra Kamp: OH- (?) [0:28]
Elisabeth Lanz: sBH [0:03]

10.15-11.40, mdr:
Der Baulöwe (DDR © 1979 {Vorsp.} bzw. 1980 {Filmende})
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gerlinde Bölke (od. Anneliese Papke) ? ("Frau Möller" [laut Hörfassung]): sexy & {andere Szene} PU [0:31] & PU & PO [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO & PU bzw. PO bzw. PU bzw. (kurz) OO (zumind. lO) bzw. ... [0:31] bzw. PU {mind. zwei} bzw. OH bzw. ... [0:32]
[acht Unbekannte (des [DDR-]Fernsehballetts)]: "sB" (& {mind. eine} sPO) [0:01-0:02]

10.30-12.00, 3sat:
Daheim in den Bergen: Schuld und Vergebung (BRD © 2018)
Nadja Sabersky: PO [0:56] & sBI & sPO(-) [1:18]
Theresa Scholze: sBA- [0:24]

11.05-12.50, RTL:
Der rosarote Panther (The Pink Panther; USA(/CZE?) 2006)
Beyoncé Knowles: sBH- & sD (gemäß Bildern)

11.10-11.35, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Das aller-allerletzte Mal] (That '70s Show: [6.2] Join Together; USA © 2003)
Laura Prepon: sBA- mit (mind.) sD- (recht kurz) [0:00] (& (s)BA- [0:01]) & sexy (?) [0:07]
Mila Kunis: sBI [0:00-0:01] & sBH [0:07] & sexy [0:10]

11.30-13.00, NDR:
Für eine Nacht... und immer? (BRD © 2015)
Amanda da Gloria: sD [1:00]
Juliane Köhler: sBH [0:12] & sNIP [0:15] & OH- [0:21] & Oops (re.) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:24] & NA (od. PO- ?) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:32] & sD(-) [0:38] & sD(-) bzw. sNIP [1:02/1:03] & sBH [1:18 (recht kurz)] & OO- (lO-) od. Oops [1:20 (recht kurz)]

[...]

20.15-21.50, arte:
Swimming Pool (FRA/GB © 2002)
Charlotte Rampling: sCT- [0:35] & sBA [0:49 0:50] & OO [1:25] & PU bzw. OO [1:26-1:27]
Lauren Farrow: sBI (von hint.) [1:33]
Ludivine Sagnier: OO (rO) [0:22/0:23] & PO & PU [0:25] & OO [0:26 0:27] & (s)PO & OO(-) [0:34] & OO [0:36] & sCT(-)-BH [0:36/0:37] & sBA [0:38 0:39 0:40] & sNIP (re.) [0:41] & sBI [0:44 0:50-0:51] & OO [0:58-0:59] & sNIP [ca. 1:00] & PO [1:08] & PU & PO [1:09] & sBI (mit sD) [1:12] & PO & PU [1:19-1:20] & sBI (mit sD) [1:24] & sexy

20.15-21.45 und 1.05-2.35, 3sat:
Tod in den Bergen (BRD/ÖST © 2013)
Ursula Strauss: nPU (sehr kurz) & sBH (recht kurz) & {andere Szene} NA [1:01]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-22.20, Tele 5:
Entgleist (Derailed; USA/GB 2005)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Georgina Chapman: sD [0:57-0:58 (0:59)]
Jennifer Aniston: sD [0:28 0:29-0:31 (0:33 0:39/0:40)]
Melissa George od. Bodydouble: NA [0:02 (recht kurz)]

20.15-23.00 und 1.35-3.45, RTL ZWEI:
Apollo 13 (USA 1995)
Kathleen Quinlan: OH od. (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- [ca. 0:28] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.20, PRO 7:
xXx: Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage (xXx: Return of Xander Cage; USA/CAN/China 2017)
Bailey (Rose) King: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Glorianna Sulbaran: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:39]
Helena-Alexis Seymour: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Hermione Corfield: sBI [ca. 0:22]
Megan Soo: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Pilar Cruz: sD [ca. 0:25]
Rebecca Leung: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:42]
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, one:
Nichts zu verlieren (BRD/ÖST © 2017)
Chantal [eigtl. Chantel ?] von Byrd: sBH [0:02 0:03] & sBH (& (kurz) nPU ?) [0:06]
Emily Cox: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:21]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI bzw. ... (auf kleinen Fotos auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.15 und 1.00-2.30, PULS 4:
Vorbilder?! (Role Models; USA/BRD 2008)
Carly Craig: OO [ca. 0:46 (recht kurz)]
Jessica Morris: OO [ca. 0:59]
(Amanda Righetti sBH und Tina Casciani OO nur in "Deleted Scenes" auf der DVD)

20.15-22.06 und 1.39-3.27, ORF 1:
Killer's Bodyguard {laut Sender; oder: Der Killer & sein Bodyguard} (The Hitman's Bodyguard; USA/... 2017)
Salma Hayek: sD [ca. 0:53]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.00-21.50 und 0.25-1.10, NITRO:
CSI:NY[: Blutige Botschaft] (CSI:NY: [3.4] Hung Out to Dry; USA 2006)
Kit Paquin: sBI [0:00-0:02]
[zahlreiche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01 0:02 0:05]

ca. 21.05-22.00 und 23.40-0.30, SAT.1 Gold:
Criminal Minds: Morgellons (Criminal Minds: [10.4] The Itch; USA 2014)
Brit Morgan: sBH (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- (gemäß Bildern)

21.30-23.05, SRF 1:
Der Hamster (CH © 2015)
Stephanie Japp: (sBH- mit) sD [0:09]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Bildschirmen) [0:10 0:11]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

21.50-22.45, arte:
Emmanuelle - LA PLUS LONGUE CARESSE DU CINÉMA FRANÇAIS / KÖNIGIN DES SOFTPORNOS (FRA © 2020)
(mind.)
Charlotte Alexandra: OO [0:45]
Christine Boisson: OO [0:37]
Marika Green: PO(-) [0:20 0:25(Foto)]
Mia Nygren: sexy (vlt. NA+) (auf Foto od. Filmplakat) [0:47]
Monique Gabrielle: OO [0:47]
Natalie Uher: OO [0:47]
Sylvia Kristel: OO (auf Filmplakat) [0:00] & OO & sBA & (auf Filmplakat) OO [0:01] & PO & (auf Filmplakat) OO [0:02] & PU & PO [0:05] & sD+ (re.) [0:13] & sBA [0:14] & sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:15] & PO [0:19] & OO {od. andere ?} (auf ~Foto) & nPU [0:20] & NA (auf Foto) [0:25] & OO (auf Filmplakat) [0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28] & sNIP od. sCT- [0:30] & OO [0:31(Filmplakat) 0:34 0:35] & sexy [0:38] & OO bzw. NA (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:39] & NA (auf Foto od. Filmplakat) [0:42] & OO(-) (lO[-]) & OH+ (re.) [0:45] & OH(-) (re.) [0:47]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:05] & PU [0:06]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(-?) [0:05] bzw. OO+ bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:06] bzw. sexy bzw. OO [0:07] bzw. OO- (rO-) (auf "Playboy"-Cover) [0:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO+ [0:04/0:05] bzw. PU & (seitl.) PO [0:05] bzw. OO [0:06] bzw. PU & PO- [0:22] bzw. (mind.) OH- & sPO(-) [0:43] bzw. OO (auf ~Foto) [0:44]
[fünf Unbekannte]: sexy [0:18]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO [0:04/0:05]
[zwei Unbekannte]: PU [0:06]

ca. 22.40-0.45 ? und 2.40-4.15 ?, sixx:
Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung (Trance; GB/USA/FRA 2013)
Rosario Dawson: OO [ca. 0:53] & NA+ od. (seitl.) PO [(vermutl.) 0:5X] & PU [ca. 1:01] & sBH [...] & OO+ [ca. 1:18] & PU [ca. 1:19] & OO- (rO-) od. Oops [ca. 1:20] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
Tuppence Middleton: OO (lO; als Leiche) [ca. 1:22] (laut CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

22.45-0.25, arte:
Die Kunst zu lieben [= Wie bitte wär's mit Liebe? {Videotitel}] (Carnal Knowledge; USA 1971)
Ann-Margret [Olsson]: OO(-?) (rO(-?); dunkel) & PO [ca. 0:48] & OO (rO) & PO [ca. 0:49] & OO- (lO-; kurz) & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:07] & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.45-23.35, NITRO:
C.S.I. - Den Tätern auf der Spur {oder (laut IMDb): CSI: Vegas}: Solange es Haie gibt (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [11.2] Pool Shark; USA 2010)
Holly Madison: sBI
Michelle Lee: sBI (z.T. als Leiche)
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])

22.45-23.30 und 1.05-1.50, WDR:
Mord mit Aussicht: Der Antrag (BRD © 2012)
Caroline Peters: sNIP (re.) [0:08]

ca. 22.50-1.00 und 3.00-4.45, SAT.1:
Hot Dog (BRD 2017 od. 2018)
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:39]
(mehr Erwähnenswertes hatte der Film bei den bisherigen SAT.1-Ausstrahlungen nicht, denn der Abspann [eigtl. ab 1:35] mit Anne Schäfers Nacktszene wurde jedes Mal unterschlagen)

23.00-1.35 und 3.45-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
Backdraft - Männer[,] die durchs Feuer gehen (Backdraft; USA 1991)
Jennifer Jason Leigh: (angebl.) Oops od. OO- [1:13 od. 1:14 (zu kurz [od. fehlend?])]
Rebecca DeMornay: sexy (Slip) [1:26]

23.15-1.05, 3sat:
In 3 Tagen bist du tot (ÖST © 2006)
Julia Rosa Stöckl [= Julia Rosa Peer]: OO(-) [0:11 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [1:20]
Nadja Vogel: sPO- (?) & (sBH &) OO [0:14] & sD(-?) [0:45] & sexy (etw. Slip) [0:51]
Sabrina Reiter: sNIP [0:20 0:21] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:38 0:39] & sNIP [0:41] & sWS (sNIP) [0:41 0:43 (0:44)]
(oder wird - entgegen der 3sat-Programmübersicht - der Film "In 3 Tagen bist du tot *2*" (© 2009) gesendet?)

23.30-0.15, WDR:
Mord mit Aussicht: Der Schandbaum (BRD © 2012)
Caroline Peters: sBH [0:02]

23.51-1.39, ORF 1:
Bad Company {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut ORF): Bad Company - Die Welt ist in guten Händen} (Bad Company / Ceská spojka; USA/CZE 2002)
Garcelle Beauvais-Nilon: NA (vlt. Bodydouble) [0:52] & sBH [0:54] & sD(-) [0:56 0:57 (0:58 0:59 1:00)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:13]

23.55-1.25, SRF zwei:
Close - Dem Feind zu nah {oder (laut IMDb): Close} (Close; GB/USA 2019)
Noomi Rapace: sBH [ca. 0:25]
Sophie Nélisse: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:07] & sBH(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.05-2.10, BR:
Die Bounty (The Bounty; GB/USA 1984)
Tevaite Vernette: OO [(mind.) 0:41/0:42 0:43-0:44 (0:53) 0:57 0:59 1:21-1:22 1:23 1:24 1:26]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO [(mind.) 0:32(-)0:33 0:34(-)0:35 0:38 0:39/0:40 0:41 0:46 0:49 0:57 1:21/1:22]

0.50-2.15, SWR:
Die Vierhändige (BRD © 2016)
Frida-Lovisa Hamann: PO & (kurz) sNIP [0:10] & sexy [0:16 (0:29? [kurz]) (jew. Unterhose: ) 1:06 1:08] & NA+ (PO- ?) [1:08]
Friederike Becht: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:23] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} OO (rO) (als Leiche auf Foto) [1:13 1:18]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:47 (recht kurz)]

1.05-3.10, SRF 1:
Chinatown (USA © 1974)
Faye Dunaway: (OH(-?) bzw.) OO (rO) [(1:22-)1:23] & sNIP [1:24]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

2.15-3.45, SWR:
WEINGUT WADER: _Die Erbschaft_ (BRD © 2018)
Henriette Richter-Röhl: (mind.?) sD- [1:01] & sD [1:02]
Kyra Sophia Kahre: sD (auf Plakat) [1:24]

2.20-3.55, Tele 5:
China Moon [= Eine Heisse Affäre {ARD-/mdr-Version}] (China Moon; USA © 1991)
Madeleine Stowe: PU & PO bzw. OO(-) [0:21-0:22] & sBA [0:55]
Patricia Healy: sBH & OO [0:02] & OO (rO; auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:12]
Theresa Bean: PU [0:04 0:05] & OO+ [0:07] (jeweils als Leiche)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [1:12]
(oder - wie bei ZDF-Version - teilw. eine Minute später)

2.40-3.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Billies Killer-Eltern (Charmed: [8.11] Mr. & Mrs. Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(0:13) 0:14] & sexy [0:35]
Barbara Niven: sexy (?) [0:11 0:12 0:15] & sD [0:19]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]
Rose McGowan: sexy (?)

3.15-4.40, ZDF:
The Resident (USA/GB 2011)
Hilary Swank: sNIP- (zumind. li.) [0:02] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:09] & PU (wohl kein Bodydouble) & sexy (Unterhose) [0:10] & sD(-) [0:11(kurz)] & sBH & (kurz) OH- [0:22] & OH+ (vlt. (sehr kurz) OO- [lO-]) & {andere Szene} sexy (od. sPO- ?; kurz) [0:23] & sPO(-?) [0:24 (kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:25] & (mind.) OH- [0:31 (kurz)] & sBH [0:33-0:34] & sD(-) [0:46 (kurz)] & sBH [0:48/0:49] & sNIP (li.) [0:58 (kurz)] & sD(-) [1:01 (kurz)] & sexy [1:06 1:07 1:08(kurz)] & sD [1:12 (1:14[kurz]) 1:17 (1:20)]

3.20-4.00, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mit Gleicher {so} Münze (Charmed: [8.12] Payback's a Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:08 0:09]

3.25-4.50, hr:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Alte Freunde (BRD © 2020)
Tanja Wedhorn: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:49 0:50 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:01 (0:03 0:05)]
[... Unbekannte]: NA(+) bzw. PU (& PO) bzw. PO (& OO-) bzw. OO [0:00-0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04 0:05]

4.10-4.30, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger!: Unter der Sonne Kaliforniens (That '70s Show: [5.1] Going to California; USA 2002)
Jessica Simpson: sD (& sNIP) [0:04-0:05] & sBI [0:08-0:09 0:12/0:13(Bik.-Obertl.) (0:15-)0:16]
Laura Prepon: sD(-) bzw. (kurz) sD (& sNIP-) [0:04-0:05] & sexy [0:10]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08]

4.30-4.55, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Ich muss hier raus!] (That '70s Show: [6.1] The Kids Are Alright; USA © 2003)
Christina Moore: sexy [0:10]
Laura Prepon: (sBA- mit) sD(-) [0:07(-)0:08]
Mila Kunis: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04(-0:05) 0:07-0:08]

4.55-5.15, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Achtzehn] (That '70s Show: [6.3] Magic Bus; USA 2003)
Laura Prepon: sNIP (li.) [ca. 0:06]

[Fortsetzung erst morgen (vlt. sehr) früh möglich]


----------



## Anonymos (15 Aug. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 15.(/16.) August 2022:

7.15-7.55 und 5.30-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zwangspension (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:17]

ca. 7.20-7.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil I (TWO and a half MEN: [12.15] Of Course He's Dead, Part 1; USA 2015)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:16]
Jenny McCarthy: sD od. sD(-) [0:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00]

7.30-8.15, one:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wasser des Lebens (BRD © 2019)
Inka Calvi: sBH [0:37(recht kurz) 0:38(/0:39) 0:40]

7.30-8.55, PULS 4:
SUPER-DAD (BRD/Südafr. © 2015)
Chanel Hurlin: sBI (im Wasser) [0:46]
Gizem Emre: sBI (im Wasser) [0:46]
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sBH [0:04] & sD [0:15 (kurz)]
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:45 (0:46)]

7.35-8.05, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Wunderschön {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Katharina Nesytowa: sBI (von hint.) [0:04 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:15 0:16 0:17/0:18 0:22 0:23]

ca. 7.45-8.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil II (TWO and a half MEN: [12.16] Of Course He's Dead, Part 2; USA 2015)
Judy Greer: sD(-) [0:14]

7.55-8.40 (auch Dienstag, 6.20-7.00), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Verrat (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD [0:18(recht kurz) (0:25)]

8.15-9.05, one:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Jäger des verlorenen Hutes (BRD © 2019)
Petra Berndt: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:10 0:11 0:12-0:13 0:14-0:15 0:21 0:22-0:25 0:34 0:35 0:38] & (mind.) sD-

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Fahrerflucht (BRD © 2001)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [(0:26-)0:27]

9.10-10.45, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer auf Mallorca (BRD © 2018)
Giulia Goldammer: sD(-) [1:25 1:26]
Katharina Müller-Elmau: OH- [0:20] & sexy (?) [1:14/1:15]
Lucia Peraza Rios: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:52 0:55 1:00]

9.20-9.55, ATV:
The Mentalist: Die falsche Liste (The Mentalist: [6.4] Red Listed; USA 2013)
Amanda Righetti: sBH [0:36]

10.25-12.05, PULS 4:
Ace Ventura - Ein tierischer Detektiv (Ace Ventura: Pet Detective; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Rebecca Ferratti: sD
Sean Young: sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

ca. 10.30-11.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Triathlon ([scrubs]: [[5.3]] My Day at the Races; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy bzw. sBI (von re. Seite) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) (unter sCT) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) (mind.) sPO- (re.) bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:11 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 11.00-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Laudatio ([scrubs]: [[5.4]] My Jiggly Ball; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (re.) [0:00]

ca. 11.30-12.00 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.25-9.50), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein neuer Gott ([scrubs]: [[5.5]] My New God; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sBH (re. mit sD[-]) [0:13] & sD [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:14]

ca. 12.00-12.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.50-10.20), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein falscher Rückschluss ([scrubs]: [[5.6]] My Missed Perception; USA © 2006)
Sarieha Alfawaf [eigtl. Alsawaf ?]: (ob. BH-Rand mit) sD [0:14]

ca. 12.25-12.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.20-10.50), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Weg nach Hause ([scrubs]: [[5.7]] My Way Home; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sexy [0:20 (recht kurz)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Unterwegs mit Elsa (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia von Rittberg: sBI- (im Wasser) [(1:25) 1:26]
Michaela May (60+): sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:58 0:59 1:00]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [(0:26/)0:27 0:59-1:00] & sD [1:00]

ca. 12.55-13.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.50-11.15), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Recht auf ein Dankeschön ([scrubs]: [[5.8]] My Big Bird; USA © 2006)
Christa Miller: sBH [0:16]

ca. 13.25-13.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.15-11.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein kleiner Tolpatsch ([scrubs]: [[5.9]] My Half-Acre; USA © 2006)
Mandy Moore: sD(-) [0:08] & sNIP (re.) [0:09(recht kurz) (0:14?)] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sD(-) (re.) [0:20 (= Absp.)]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Hauptstadtrevier: Berlin's next Topmodel (BRD © 2013)
Cosima Ciupek: sBH (auf Fotos) [0:31]
Friederike Kempter: (mind.) sD- [0:27 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:28-0:30]
Gunda Ebert: (mind.) sD- [0:08 (0:09)]

14.50-15.35, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen (House M.D.: [3.13] Needle in a Haystack; USA 2007)
Jessy Schram: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

16.00-17.35 (auch Dienstag, 9.05-10.35), SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Meine verrückte Familie (BRD(/USA) © 2017)
Aléa Figueroa: sBI (mit sD) [0:23-0:24 0:25] & sD [(0:45) 0:46]
Kristina Pauls: sD(-) [1:04 1:05]
Michaela May: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:16 1:17 (jew. recht kurz)]
Wanda Perdelwitz: OH(+?) [0:03] & sBH (von hint. u. re. Seite) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

18.25-19.00, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Oh Gehörnter! (TWO and a half MEN: [3.6] Hi, Mr. Horned One; USA 2005)
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sBH od. "sB" [0:00-0:02] & sD [(0:04) 0:13-0:17 0:18] & sexy (?)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:07 0:08] bzw. sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09]

20.15-21.50, one:
Eine größere Welt (Un monde plus grand; FRA/BEL 2019)
Cécile de France: OO (gemäß Bild)

20.15-21.05 und 1.00-1.45, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Das Power-Paar (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Lilia Lehner: OH(-) [0:23 0:24] & OH- [0:25]

20.15-22.50 (auch Dienstag, 22.25-1.00), ATV:
PAPILLON - Based on the Book “PAPILLON” by HENRI CHARRIÈRE (USA © 1973)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Ratna Assan: OO (& sPO[-]) [1:49-1:52 1:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:49 (1:50) 1:54]

20.15-22.06 und 0.55-2.42, ORF 1:
FACK JU GÖHTE 3 (BRD 2017)
Gizem Emre: sexy [(0:19(recht kurz) 0:20) 0:21(sehr kurz)] & sBH [1:10 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (?) [1:14] & {od. andere ?} (etw. entfernt) sBI [1:41 (recht kurz)]
Jella Haase: sBH (mit sD) [1:10] & sexy [1:31] & sD (re.) [1:35 1:36(recht kurz)] & sD(-) & {andere Szene} (etw. entfernt) sBA [1:41 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
Julia Dietze: sBH (mit sD) [0:00]
Lena Klenke: (etw. entfernt) sBA [1:41 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:42 (sehr kurz)]
Sandra Hüller: sD(-) [0:10/0:11]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (etw. entfernt) sBA [1:41 (recht kurz)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBH (einige mit sD) [1:10]

21.05-22.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Amnesie (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Katrin Heß: sD(-) (re.) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sD (re.) [0:04] & sD(-) (re.) [0:42/0:43]
Liliane Zillner: sexy od. ... ? & {andere Szene} OH(+?) [0:07 (jew. recht kurz)] & OH(-) (li.) [0:10 (recht kurz)]

22.25-0.35 und 4.00-6.05, SRF 1:
Stirb an einem anderen Tag (Die Another Day; GB/USA © 2002)
Halle Berry: sBI [0:34-0:35 0:36] & OH(-) [(0:36-)0:37] & sD [(0:41-)0:42] & sUPS [0:45] & sBI [0:45/0:46] & sexy [1:08 1:10] & sBH [2:02(/2:03)]
Rachel Grant: sexy (?) [0:28]
Rosamund Pike: sNIP- [1:07] & OH- [1:16] & OH(-) [1:17] & OH [1:18] & sexy bzw. (mind.) sD- [1:52 1:53/1:54] & sD [1:54] & (mind.) sD- [1:55] & sexy [1:57]
[unbekannt]: sBH (od. sBI) [0:38]

22.50-1.20 (auch Dienstag, 2.50-4.50), ATV:
V wie Vendetta (V for Vendetta; USA/GB/BRD 2005)
(Mary Stockley & Natasha Wightman: nur Kuss = nix)
Natalie Portman: sBH [ca. 0:02] & sPO(-) [ca. 0:47] & Oops (zumind. auf Blu-Ray erkennbar) [ca. 1:12] & OH- (vlt. NA)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.53-23.48, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Frauen und Tod] (Desperate Housewives: [8.17] Women and Death; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:09-0:12]
Teri Hatcher: sD (li.) [0:29]

22.55-0.45 und 3.30-5.20, SRF zwei:
Urlaubsreif (Blended; USA 2014)
Bella Thorne: sexy (Sport-BH)
Jessica Lowe: sD
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.00-0.25, mdr:
Yummy (BEL 2019)
(mind.)
Annick Christiaens (50+): sPO(-) [ca. 0:04] & sD
Camille Vanlerberghe: OO [ca. 0:18 0:58]
Cindy Derenette: OO [ca. 0:25]
Clara Cleymans: (sBH ? mit) sD [ca. 1:01]
Maaike Neuville: sBH
Taeke Nicolaï: OO (zumind. lO) [ca. 0:36] & (als Leiche) sPO(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 23.00-1.35 ? (auch Dienstag, ca. 2.20-4.30 ?), kabel eins:
The Matrix Reloaded {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder (laut und IMDb): Matrix Reloaded} (The Matrix Reloaded; USA/AUS 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Carrie-Anne Moss: (entfernt) PO- [ca. 0:26] (& sexy ?)
Monica Bellucci: sD [ca. 1:12] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [ca. 0:20]
[unbekannt]: sCT [ca. 0:27 0:28]

23.00-0.27, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Éléonore (FRA 2020)
Charlotte Déniel: PU
Nora Hamzawi: sD(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

23.10-0.40 (auch Dienstag, 0.15-1.45), ZDF:
Bent - Korruption kennt keine Regeln {oder: Bent} (Bent / Bent: Plan de venganza; USA/ESP 2018)
Sofía Vergara: OH (zumind. re.)
Violet Ryder: sPO [ca. 0:21] & OO [ca. 0:30]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt]: ... ("nude")
[... Unbekannte]: OO & (vermutl.) sPO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.30-0.50, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Standup (BRD © 2013)
Sonsee Neu: sD(-) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

ca. 23.45-0.25 ?, sixx:
Frau Jordan stellt gleich: Die Stadtkönigin (BRD © 2020)
Aleyna Karamizrak [= Aleyna Cara]: sBA [0:13 0:15 (jew. recht kurz)]
Katrin Bauerfeind: (mind.) sD- [0:03] & sBH [0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO & OH (re.) bzw. sD bzw. sBH bzw. (kurz) OO (jew. auf Poster o.ä.) [0:02] bzw. sPO (auf Foto) [0:10]
[...Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. OO bzw. PO bzw. ... (auf Poster o.ä.) [0:17 0:19(-)0:20]
[fünf Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Zeitungsfoto) [0:00/0:01]

23.45-1.10, WDR:
Freund oder Feind - Ein Krimi aus Passau (BRD © 2020)
Nadja Sabersky: OH- [0:42] (& sexy ? [1:09 (recht kurz)])

23.45-1.05, rbb:
POLIZEIRUF 110: _Die letzte Kundin_ (DDR © 1987)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ulrike Kunze [= Ulrike Mai]: (sNIP- ? [0:13 (kurz)] &) sNIP od. sCT- [0:14]

23.48-0.37, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Die richtige Gelegenheit] (Desperate Housewives: [8.18] Any Moment; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [(0:16) 0:20 0:24 (jew. kurz)] & sD [0:40]
Teri Hatcher: (mind.) sD- [0:36 (recht kurz)]

0.05-0.50, zdf_neo:
Am Anschlag - Die Macht der Kränkung: Mira (BRD(/ÖST) © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Antje Traue: sBH & OH od. NA [0:27]
Julia Koschitz: sBH & sPO- [0:01]
Lara Mandoki: sD(-) od. sD [0:26 0:28 0:32(kurz) (0:33)]

0.05-1.35, one:
Der Barcelona[-]Krimi: Blutiger Beton (BRD © 2020)
Anne Schäfer: OH- (auf Handybild) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Tara Fischer: sBA [0:00 (1:25)]

1.01-2.31, ORF 2:
Reiterhof Wildenstein: Die Pferdeflüsterin (BRD © 2019)
Klara Deutschmann: sUPS- [1:02 (kurz)] & OH- & (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- (lO-) [1:03]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:55]

1.15-3.15 (auch Dienstag, 2.30-4.30), ORF III:
Taking Woodstock - Der Beginn einer Legende (Taking Woodstock; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kelli Garner: PO [1:27 (kurz)]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [mehrf.]
[(jew.) mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. PU & PO [0:23-0:24] bzw. PU (& PO) [1:06-1:07] bzw. sexy u./od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:12] bzw. OO bzw. PU bzw. PO bzw. ... [1:13-1:15] bzw. sexy

1.20-2.05, RTL UP:
Medicopter 117 - Jedes Leben zählt: Gegen jede Chance (ÖST/BRD o.J.)
Sandra Cervic [eigtl. Cervik]: sNIP [(0:29) 0:38(kurz)] & sNIP & (mind.) sD- [0:43]
Tatjana Kästle [eigtl. Kästel]: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)]

1.20-3.15 und 3.15-5.10, ATV:
Shooter {oder: Shooter - Der Scharfschütze} (Shooter; USA 2007)
Kate Mara: sCT(-) [ca. 0:44] & sBH [ca. 1:20 1:23]
Rhona Mitra: sexy [ca. 1:19]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.30-2.20, rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Das boxende Känguru (BRD © 2007)
Anna Bertheau: OH- (recht kurz) bzw. sBH (mit sD) [0:07/0:08]

1.35-3.05, one:
Keiner schiebt uns weg (BRD © 2018)
Alwara Höfels: sD(-) od. OH(-) [1:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO) (auf 2 Fotos) [0:03] bzw. PO (auf ~Foto) [1:05]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO- (jew. auf ~Foto) [1:05]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (jew. auf Foto) [0:00]

3.40-5.10, ZDF:
Der letzte Kronzeuge - Flucht in die Alpen (BRD(/ÖST) © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa Maria Potthoff: OO & PO bzw. sBH & (mind.) sPO- [0:01-0:03]

[Wegen der beiden zeitaufwändigen neuen Filme fürs morgige Frühprogramm jetzt keine Zeit mehr, aber voraussichtlich irgendwann nach Mitternacht]


----------



## Anonymos (16 Aug. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 16.(/17.) August 2022:

7.00-7.30, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: KOKAIN (BRD © 2018)
Tina Ruland: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:09]

7.30-8.05, zdf_neo:
#BLOCKBUSTAZ: SPERMA (BRD © 2018)
Livia Matthes: (mind.) sD- [0:05] & sD [0:06] & (mind.) sD- [0:07] & sD(-) [0:13] & sBH [0:22-0:24 (0:26) 0:27 0:28-0:30]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster) [0:04] bzw. sPO bzw. NA (jew. auf Poster) bzw. OO (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:11]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein zweites Leben (BRD © 2003)
Arzu Bazman: sD (re.) [0:03 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) [0:12] & sexy [0:39]

9.23-9.44, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Moment ([scrubs]: [[4.12]] My Best Moment; USA © 2004)
Libby Hudson: sD(-) [0:01/0:02]
[mehrere (bzw. drei) Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.; zwei mit sD) [0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)]

9.44-10.05, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Hexe ([scrubs]: [[4.10]] My Female Trouble; USA © 2004)
(wahrsch.) Alysia Joy Powell: (mind.) sPO- (unter sCT) & sD(-) [0:03]
Julianna Margulies: sBH (mit sD) [0:11]

10.05-10.27 (auch Mittwoch, 9.20-9.40), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Einhorn ([scrubs]: [[4.11]] My Unicorn; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:01] & sD [0:02]
(Sarah Chalke: sexy ? [0:08])

10.27-10.49 (auch Mittwoch, 9.40-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Absturz ([scrubs]: [[4.13]] My Ocardial Infarction; USA 2005)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:09] & sexy [0:12] {kein sPO}
Monica Allgeier: sexy [0:06]

ca. 11.05-12.00 ? (auch Mittwoch, 10.15-11.10 ?), kabel eins:
Castle[: Das Fenster zum Hof] (Castle: [5.19] The Lives of Others; USA 2013)
Lauriane Gillieron [eigtl. Gilliéron]: sBH [0:07]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Wann ist der Mann ein Mann ? {so} (BRD © 2002)
Esther Schweins: sD [0:12-0:13 0:15] & sexy [0:29-0:30]
Julia Bremermann: sD(-) od. OH [0:04] & sD(-) [(0:25) 0:34]
[unbekannt]: sBH (auf Plakat od. Poster) [0:09-0:10 0:11]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (auf kleineren Plakaten od. Postern) [0:11]

13.50-15.25, arte:
Aus dem Schatten (CH/BRD © 2019)
Anna Schinz: (mind.) OH- [0:02(-)0:03]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

ca. 13.55-14.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich bin ein Schmetterling (TWO and a half MEN: [2.3] A Bag Full of Jawea; USA 2004)
Melanie Lynskey: sexy (?) [0:13]
Missi Pyle: sexy [0:05-0:07] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:10-0:12]

14.30-16.00 und 2.00-3.25, hr:
Immer Ärger mit Opa Charly (BRD © 2016)
Inka Friedrich: sNIP- [0:22] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & sBH [1:06/1:07]

14.35-15.25, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das Geschäft mit dem Teufel (Ghost Whisperer: [5.7] Devil's Bargain; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:17-0:19]
Emily Rose: sexy (?) [0:17(kurz) 0:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:20 (0:21) 0:27]

14.40-16.10 (auch Mittwoch, 7.40-9.10), one:
Familie ist kein Wunschkonzert (BRD © 2017)
Claudia Eisinger: sexy [1:08 1:10]
Gro Swantje Kohlhof: (mind.) sD- [0:12? 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]
Karin Hanczewski: sD [0:10 0:11(recht kurz) (0:12 0:50[recht kurz])]
Steffi Kühnert: sD(-) (re.) [1:27 (recht kurz)]
(0:56 nix)

16.00-17.35 (auch Mittwoch, 9.00-10.35), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Die andere Tochter (BRD © 2018)
Paula Schramm: (OH- bzw.) OO(-) (lO(-); recht kurz) (bzw. OH[-]) [(1:05-)1:06(-1:07)]
[unbekannt]: OH- [0:29]

16.15-17.05 (auch Mittwoch, 10.40-11.30), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Umwege (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Josephine Ehlert: sD(-) (li.) [0:03] & sD (li.) [0:04]
Katharina Nesytowa: sD [0:29]

16.25-17.15 (auch Mittwoch, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Klein, Aber Mein {so} (Charmed: [8.13] Repo Manor; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:23] & sNIP [0:36]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 13.00-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Büffel, Tiger Und {so} Hund (Charmed: [8.14] 12 Angry Zen; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:01] & sD(-) [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sNIP [0:03 (0:05)] & sD [0:26-0:28 (0:32) 0:33 (0:34) 0:35/0:36]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Santas Dorf der Verdammten (TWO and a half MEN: [3.11] Santa's Village of the Damned; USA 2005)
Josie Davis: sNIP- [0:00] & "sB" [0:19]

18.25-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 12.30-12.55), Comedy Central:
modern family: Hawaii und die Theorie der Entspannung (modern family: [1.23] Hawaii; USA © 2010)
Julie Bowen: sBA [(0:07/)0:08]
Sarah Hyland: sBI ([etw.] Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:06 0:07/0:08) 0:13]
Sofía Vergara: sD(-) [0:00] & sBA [0:02(-0:03)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, 13.45-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Liste des Todes (Ghost Whisperer: [5.8] Dead Listing; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sexy (?) [(0:00-)0:01]
Perrey Reeves: OH- [0:22]

19.05-19.30 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Selbsterniedrigung ist ein visuelles Medium (TWO and a half MEN: [3.13] Humiliation Is a Visual Medium; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (RÜ) [0:18]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04/0:05]

19.30-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Liebe ist geisteskrank (TWO and a half MEN: [3.14] Love Isn't Blind, It's Retarded; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:01 0:04 0:05/0:06]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBH [0:18-0:19]

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Scheinwelten (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jeanette Hain: PU & PO [0:32-0:33]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Unter Nachbarn (BRD © 2012)
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: sBH(-) & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:47 (jew. recht kurz)] & sBH [1:26]

20.15-21.45, BR:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borcherts Fall (BRD(/CZE) © 2016)
Anita Vulesica: sD [(0:27) 0:28]

22.00-23.30 und 1.50-3.20, NDR:
tatort: Wo ist nur mein Schatz geblieben ? (BRD © 2019)
Lotta Doll: OO (rO) (als Leiche) [0:03] & sexy od. OH- ? (als Leiche) [0:04] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [(0:25/)0:26]

23.00-0.50 und 3.30-5.10, SRF zwei:
Get Smart {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut SRF): Get Smart - Wir lieben es, die Welt zu retten} (Get Smart; USA 2008)
Anne Hathaway: sD [0:14] & sexy [0:37 0:38 (0:41?) 0:42 (0:44)] & sUPS- [0:45] & sUPS (z.T. wohl Stuntdouble) [0:46] (& sUPS- ? [0:50]) & sBH [1:09 (recht kurz)]
Lindsay Hollister: sD(-) [0:39-0:40] & sD [0:42] & sD(-) [0:43]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD od. sD(-) [0:03]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38] bzw. sD [0:41 (0:42) 0:43]

23.15-1.05, SWR:
Frühstück bei Tiffany (Breakfast at Tiffany’s; USA 1961)
Miss Beverly Hills [= Beverly Powers]: sBH (& OH- ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen [und Bild])

23.53-0.43, ORF 1:
Arthurs Gesetz [Folge 5] (BRD 2018)
Martina Gedeck: sD & sD(-) (gemäß Bildern)

23.55-1.50, SRF 1:
Paula [= Paula - Mein Leben soll ein Fest sein {laut IMDb}] (BRD/FRA o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Carla Juri: OH+ [0:28] & OO [0:29(-)0:30 1:18 1:19 1:20-1:21]
[unbekannt ("Esther")]: PU & PO [0:52-0:54]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:47]

0.15-2.00, hr:
Die Reifeprüfung (The Graduate; USA 1967)
Anne Bancroft: sBH [0:14 0:35-0:36 (0:38 0:39)] & OH bzw. OH- [0:46-0:50] & sBH [(0:50) 0:51-0:52] & sexy
Lainie Miller: sBH & sPO bzw. OH [0:57-0:58] {kein OO-}
[unbekannt (Anne Bancrofts Bodydouble)]: OO & PO- [0:15]

0.30-2.03, Das Erste:
*SOPHIE*_ KOCHT_ (BRD © 2015)
Annette Frier: sexy [0:00 0:47-0:48] & sD {nicht sBH} & sPO(-) [0:50] & sD & sPO- [0:51] & sexy [?] (wohl kaum NA-) [0:56] & (mind.) sD- [(0:56/)0:57] & sBH [1:07] & sD(-) [1:10 (recht kurz)] & sBH- [1:18]
Nora Binder: sD(-) (re.) [0:33 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:23]

0.43-2.08, ORF 1:
NACKT[-]SCHNECKEN (ÖST © 2004)
Elisabeth Holzmeister: OO [0:55]
Iva Lukić: sexy [0:22 0:25(kurz) 0:27] & sCT [0:31 0:33 0:34] & sCT & (mind.) sPO- [0:35] & sexy (?) [0:36 0:37] & sCT [0:38] & sCT & OO [0:43] & OO [0:44] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:45] & sexy (?) [0:48] & sCT [0:57(kurz) 0:58] & sCT bzw. OO+ & PO [1:04-1:05] & OO & PO [1:06]
Pia Hierzegger: sNIP [0:00 0:01 (0:02)] & OO- (rO-) [0:05] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:46 0:56-0:58] & sD+ (in Video) [1:03] & NA+ (PU- ?) & PO bzw. PO & OO+ bzw. PU [1:04(-)1:05(-)1:06] & NA [1:07] & OO bzw. (recht kurz) PU [1:08(-)1:09]
Sophia Laggner: sBH [0:31 0:33 0:34] & sBH & sPO [0:35] & sBH [0:36 0:37] & sBH & (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:38] & sBH [0:43/0:44] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:01] & sexy (recht kurz) (& (re.) sD(-) ?) [1:02] & sexy (& OO- ?) [1:03] & PO (& OO) [1:04-1:06] & sexy [(1:01) 1:11]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy (in Video) [0:45]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:20] bzw. sD [0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. PU (od. zumind. OO+) (bzw. NA ?) bzw. NA+ (OO- (lO-) ?) (in Video) [0:18] bzw. (mind.) sD- [1:22]
(wegen stellenweise schlechter Bildqualität des (3sat-)Videos sind einige Bewertungen unsicher ...)

0.50-2.45, mdr:
ZIELFAHNDER - Flucht in die Karpaten (BRD(/RUM) © 2016)
Anna Schäfer: PO & OO- & {andere Szene} PU [0:07] & OO [0:08]
Teodora Calagiu: sD [1:23-1:24 (1:30 [recht kurz])]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: OO (lO) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & OO(+) bzw. (recht kurz) PU [0:33-0:34]
Victoria Sordo: sBH [(0:08) 0:09]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:00(recht kurz) 0:02-0:03] bzw. sD od. sD(-) [0:52 (recht kurz)] bzw. sPO [0:53] bzw. sexy [0:54 {andere:} 0:55] bzw. "sB" (?) & (recht kurz) sPO [0:56]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (& {eine} (recht kurz) sPO) [0:53]

2.05-3.35, Das Erste:
LEBERKÄSELAND - nach dem Roman „Tante Semra im Leberkäseland“ von Lale Akgün (BRD © 2015)
Neda Rahmanian: sexy (?) [0:56 (2x sehr kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (16 Aug. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 17.(/18.) August 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles futsch (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [0:05 0:06 0:11 0:12 0:13 (0:25/)0:26] & (mind.) sD-

7.00-7.30, zdf_neo:
*START* THE FCK *UP*: *S01E01 *HELLO WORLD (BRD © 2021)
Karen Dahmen: sexy [0:15]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
*START* THE FCK *UP*: *S01E02 *COCKPIT (BRD © 2021)
Joyce Ilg: sexy [?] (auf Fotos) [0:19/0:20]
(0:23 nix)

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Liebesgeflüster (BRD © 2003)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD(-) [0:02]
Olga Olessa Kolb: sBI [0:00(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:01] & sBI & sPO- [0:04] & sBI [0:05 0:23/0:24]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Für immer und ewig (BRD © 2003)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sBH (mit sD) [0:00(-)0:01] & sD [0:15] & (mind.) sD-

10.25-10.46 (auch Donnerstag, 9.45-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Eid ([scrubs]: [[4.15]] My Hypocritical Oath; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD(-) (re.) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:00/0:01 0:20(= Absp.)]

10.50-11.40, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {oder: Magnum}: Das letzte Kapitel (magnum, p.i.: [2.19] The Last Page; USA 1982)
Linda Watson: sBH (gemäß Bild)

15.10-16.00 (auch Donnerstag, 8.25-9.10), SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Hindernisse (BRD © 2021)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sD(-) [0:41 0:45 0:46(recht kurz)]

15.50-16.15, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Costa Rica (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: OH- & ~sBA & sBI- & sexy
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO- & sexy (Bik.-Hose)

16.10-17.00 (auch Donnerstag, 6.50-7.40 und 11.30-12.20), one:
Der Dicke: Südseeträume (BRD © 2005)
Katrin Pollitt: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47(-0:48)]

17.05-17.35, NITRO:
The King of QUEENS: Der Verlobungsring (The King of QUEENS: [1.7] The Rock; USA 1998)
Leah Remini: (sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [od. sBA- ?] mit) sD [0:13]

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
_SOKO KITZBÜHEL_: _KEIN NAME_[,] _KEINE VERPFLICHTUNG_ (ÖST/BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Berit Glaser: (OH (sehr kurz) bzw.) OO(-) (rO[-]) [(0:10/)0:11]
[unbekannt ("Monika Jaschke")]: OO [0:00(rO) (als Leiche: ) 0:07] & OO(-?) (rO[-?]) [0:08 (sehr kurz)]

19.05-19.30 (auch Donnerstag, 16.25-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Was ist ein Quickie? (TWO and a half MEN: [3.16] Ergo, the Booty Call; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09] & sBH [0:15] & sD(-) & sUPS- [0:15] & sD(-) [0:17] & sexy [0:18-0:19]

19.55-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nieren wachsen schneller nach (TWO and a half MEN: [3.18] The Spit-Covered Cobbler; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD(-) [0:07 0:08 0:18] & sBH [0:20]

20.15-21.45 und 2.10-3.43, Das Erste:
Am Ende der Lüge (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:57 0:58] & sD(-) [1:03 1:05]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Doktorspiele (BRD © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylta Fee Wegmann: sBH [0:01/0:02]

20.15-21.55 und 23.35-1.15, ATV II:
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug {oder: Airplane!} (Airplane!; USA 1980)
Julie Hagerty: sBA [0:22 (0:23)]
Kitten Natividad: sexy (?) [0:40] & OO [0:45]
Lee Terri: sD(-) [0:59(kurz) 1:09/1:10 (1:13)]
Paula Marie Moody {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:16]
Sandra Lee Gimpel {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. ... (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:05] bzw. sexy [0:18 0:19] bzw. sD [ca. 0:32]

20.15-21.50, ORF 2 :
Rosamunde Pilcher: Falsches Leben, wahre Liebe (BRD © 2019)
Caroline Hartig: (mind.) sD- [1:03]

ca. 20.40-21.10 und 0.30-0.50, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Oh Gehörnter! (TWO and a half MEN: [3.6] Hi, Mr. Horned One; USA 2005)
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sBH od. "sB" [0:00-0:02] & sD [(0:04) 0:13-0:17 0:18] & sexy (?)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:07 0:08] bzw. sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09]

21.55-23.35 und 1.15-2.30, ATV II:
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff {oder (wie bei kabel-eins-Version): Airplane II: The Sequel} (Airplane II: The Sequel; USA 1982)
Kitten Natividad {laut IMDb}: sexy (?) [1:11] (kein Gesicht im Bild)
Monique Gabrielle: OO (auf Monitor) [0:02]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:09]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (auf Monitor) [0:02]

22.00-0.10, Tele 5:
Escapee [= Escapee - Nichts kann ihn stoppen {laut IMDb}] (Escapee; USA © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christine Evangelista: sexy (?) [1:06] & sD (li.) [1:07]
Melissa Ordway: sBH (mit sD) [0:21/0:22 0:38 0:40-0:41 0:45] & sD(-) (li.) [0:46]

22.10-23.40, mdr:
tatort: SONNENFINSTERNIS (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Catherine Flemming: sBI [1:04 1:05]
Gabriela Maria Schmeide: (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:15 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:18 (recht kurz)]

ca. 22.35-0.55 und 2.55-4.50, PRO 7:
Panic Room (USA 2002)
Jodie Foster: (teilw. viel) sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.45-23.15, NDR:
Der Tatortreiniger: Ganz normale Jobs (BRD © 2011)
Katharina Marie Schubert: sD [(0:07/0:08) 0:09 0:10 0:11 (0:12) 0:13-0:14 0:15 (0:16-)0:17 0:18 0:19 (0:20-)0:22 (0:23-0:24)]

23.30-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die neue Serie (BRD © 2013)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:10]

23.50-1.15, 3sat:
LENΛ {so} LOVE (BRD © 2015)
Emilia Schüle: sBH [0:06 0:07(li. Hälfte)] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:28 (sehr kurz)]
Kyra Sophia Kahre: sBI [0:15]
Sandra Borgmann: sNIP- [1:05]
Sina Tkotsch: sBI [0:15]

23.57-1.25, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 9 & Folge 10 = 1. Folge & 2. Folge der 2. Staffel] (BRD © 2017)
Hannah Herzsprung (od. Bodydouble): PO [0:43]
Leonie Benesch: (sBH (kurz) bzw.) OO(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH [0:14 0:15]
Liv Lisa Fries: sUPS (kurz) & sBH [0:10] & OO [0:14 0:15 ca.0:46]

0.00-0.25 und 3.20-3.45, hr:
All you need: Stille Wasser (BRD © 2022)
Christin Nichols: sBA bzw. sBA- (mit sD) [0:02-0:05 0:06-0:07 0:09 0:10(kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sPO- bzw. sBI bzw. sBA

0.10-1.45, Tele 5:
He's Out There (CAN/USA 2018)
Yvonne Strahovski: sBH [ca. 0:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.20-1.10, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: der überfall (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (mind.) sD- (im Spiegel) [0:19]
Justyna Pawlicka: sD [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Karolina Lodyga: sNIP (re.) & OO [0:35] & sBH [0:48 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Vorschau)
Monika Anna Wojtyllo: sD [0:14(kurz) (0:15) 0:18 0:19]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sD(-) [0:11] & (mind.?) sCT- (& (recht kurz) OO(-) [rO(-)]) [0:46-0:47]
Winnie Böwe: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:41 0:42 0:43]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:12]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:14 0:15]

0.35-2.40, arte:
Eva im August (La virgen de agosto; ESP 2019)
Isabelle Stoffel: sBI (sNIP) [ca. 0:49]
Itsaso Arana: sBA- [ca. 0:49] & OO [ca. 1:50] & sNIP & PU & PO(-) [ca. 1:55] & sBH & sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.05-2.40, BR:
Raus (BRD © 2018)
Matilda Merkel od. Milena Tscharntke: PO [0:59]
Matilda Merkel: sBI [0:26] & sNIP (re.) [0:42 0:49(kurz)] & PO [0:49] & sBI [0:50-0:51] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:51] & NA [0:54/0:55]
Milena Tscharntke: sBI [0:26] & PO [0:49] & sBI (& {andere Szene} ... ?) [0:51] & (NA bzw.) PO & NA+ (OO- od. PU- ?) [(0:54/)0:55] & OH+ [0:57] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:58] & (mind.) OO- [1:26 (recht kurz)]
Milena Tscharntke od. Matilda Merkel: sexy [0:51 (recht kurz)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sPO [0:02]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH (von der Seite) [0:02 (recht kurz)]

1.10-2.00, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: der verrat (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Justyna Pawlicka: sNIP [0:26 0:27] & sNIP & OO [0:28] & sD [0:45]
Karolina Lodyga: OO [0:05] & sBH & (recht kurz) sPO(-) (li. Hälfte) [0:08] & sBH (von hint.[/li. Seite]) & sPO- [0:09] & sBH [0:48 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Vorschau)
[Marie] Bäumer: sNIP & OO+ & (seitl.) PO- [0:44] & OO [0:45]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:33]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:24]

1.25-2.55, ORF 2:
DIE TOTEN VON SALZBURG: Mordwasser (ÖST/BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna Unterberger: OH (re.) (& vlt. NA (kurz)) [0:50] & sBA [(1:28/)1:29]

1.40-2.20, SRF zwei:
RoyalPains {so}: Zwei in einer Kuba-Krise [Teil 1] (RoyalPains: [2.4] Medusa; USA 2010)
Amy Spanger: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:09 0:14 0:15-0:16]
Anastasia Griffith: (mind.) sD-
Bonnie Somerville: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08-0:09 (0:13) 0:14-0:16]
Julie Ann Emery: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:09 0:14 0:15-0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:00(recht kurz) 0:1X?] bzw. sD(-) od. sD [0:28 (recht kurz)]

2.20-3.05, SRF zwei:
RoyalPains: Zwei in einer Kuba-Krise [Teil 2] (RoyalPains: [2.5] Mano a Mano; USA 2010)
Ana de la Reguera: sD(-) [0:02 (0:04 0:06) 0:10 (0:11) 0:12 (0:16)]
Paola Turbay: (mind.) sD- [0:35]

2.45-3.55, RTL:
CSI: Miami: Das Todescamp (CSI: Miami: [1.11] Camp Fear; USA © 2002)
(mind.)
Danica Stewart: sexy (als Leiche) [0:01(2x) (od. 0:00(recht kurz) 0:01) 0:04 0:05 0:06(kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:35 (od. 0:32)] & sBH- (auf Foto) [0:37 (od. 0:34)] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:38 (od. 0:35)]
(vlt. wird (wie im Aug. 2020 nach Mitternacht [!]) die etwas kürzere Version gesendet)

4.10-5.30 (auch Donnerstag, 2.35-4.00), ATV II:
Hooligans 3: Never Back Down (Green Street 3: Never Back Down = Green Street Hooligans 3: Underground; GB 2013)
Kacey Barnfield [= Kacey Clarke]: OO (lO) [ca. 0:39] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

5.00-5.45, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Blutige Botschaft] (CSI:NY: [3.4] Hung Out to Dry; USA 2006)
Kit Paquin: sBI [0:00-0:02]
[zahlreiche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01 0:02 0:05]

5.30-6.25, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Bombenstimmung (BRD © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katharina Kalle: sPO (recht kurz) & sBH [0:11] & sBH (mit sD) [0:13 0:14]


----------



## Anonymos (17 Aug. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 18.(/19.) August 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist wieder da (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD od. sD(-) (li.) [0:28/0:29]
Caroline Maria Frier: sD [0:27]

7.10-7.35, zdf_neo:
*START* THE FCK *UP*:* S01E03 *CODE RED (BRD © 2021)
Lena Meckel: sD [0:15(-0:16) 0:17-0:19] & sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:25]
Olga von Luckwald: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:17-0:19] & (mind.) sD- (auf Foto) [0:25]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zurück ins Leben (BRD © 2003)
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) [0:03 (0:05)]
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:30]
Simone Rethel[-Heesters] (50+): sD [0:13-0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:18 0:22]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:37 (recht kurz)]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Taiwan (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:08(/0:09)] & sD [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [0:18 0:19]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Isoliert (BRD © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:26 0:29]
Arzu Bazman: sexy [0:33 (recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [0:41 0:43]

9.55-10.50, NITRO:
magnum, p.i. {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder: Magnum}: Bikinis und blaue Bohnen (magnum, p.i.: [2.21] Three Minus Two; USA 1982)
Julie Nickson [= Julia Nickson(-Soul)]: sBI u./od. sBA [0:01 0:02] & sBA [0:13-0:14 0:16 0:17]
Shirley Rogers: sBI & sPO- [0:04] & sBI [0:05 (0:06)]
Teri Linn [= Teri Ann Linn]: sBI [0:01-0:02] & sBA [0:13-0:14 0:16 0:17]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:02 0:16 0:17]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI [0:07 (0:08)]

10.06-10.27 (auch Freitag, 9.10-9.30), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Lügen ([scrubs]: [[4.16]] My Quarantine; USA © 2005)
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:04] & sD (li.) [0:07]

10.25-11.55 und 1.10-2.40, SWR:
Eva Zacharias (BRD © 2006)
Bettina Redlich: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)]
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:13 0:14 0:18 0:20 (z.T. recht kurz)] & sNIP- [0:26] & sD [0:36] & sNIP- [0:42] & sD [0:43-0:46] & sD(-) [0:48(/0:49?) 0:54 0:55] (& OH- ? [1:05]) & sNIP (li.) [1:08] & (mind.) sD-
Dorothea Parton: sD [0:37]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:26 (1:28?)]

10.27-10.49 (auch Freitag, 9.30-9.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Sitcom ([scrubs]: [[4.17]] My Life in Four Cameras; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD od. sD(-) (re.) [0:01]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sD [(0:14) 0:15 0:18] & sD(-) (re.) [0:19 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:11-0:12 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:18-0:19]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Die Braut meines Freundes (BRD © 2001)
Katharina Böhm: PO (kurz) & OO [0:39] & OO & sCT- od. sNIP [0:40] & sNIP- & OO [0:47] & OO [0:48] & (mind.) sD- [1:19 1:20 1:21(/1:22) 1:23 1:25 1:26 1:27]

12.55-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verliebt, Verlobt, Verwirrt {so} (Charmed: [8.16] Engaged and Confused; USA 2006)
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:13 0:14] & sNIP [0:15] & sD [0:36/0:37]
Marnette Patterson: sexy (?) [0:00-0:01] & (mind.) sD-

13.30-14.15, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ungleiche Paare (BRD © 2009)
Marie Rönnebeck: sBH [0:05] & sexy [0:10] & sD [0:28/0:29]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Einmal Dieb, immer Dieb (BRD © 2007)
Christina Plate: sD [0:51] & OH- [1:02/1:03]

ca. 14.35-15.30 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Von Feen und Trollen (Charmed: [3.3] Once Upon a Time; USA 2000)
Shannen Doherty: sD [(0:05) 0:06 (0:07)]

15.05-15.50, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Des einen Freud′ ... (BRD © 2009)
Alexandra Seefisch: sD (li. bzw. re.) [0:02 0:17]

ca. 15.30-16.25 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Zeitportal (Charmed: [3.4] All Halliwell's Eve; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00 (0:01) 0:03 (0:04) 0:05-0:06 0:07 0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12 0:13 (0:15 0:16 0:19 0:20-0:21 0:22 0:24 0:25 0:26) (0:29-)0:30 (0:36 0:37 0:39 0:40 0:41)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:00) 0:03 0:06 (0:07)]
Shannen Doherty: sD [(0:00 0:01) 0:03 (0:04) (0:05-)0:06 (0:07 0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12 0:31)]

16.00-17.35 (auch Freitag, 9.05-10.40), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Mittsommerliebe (BRD(/ÖST) © 2005)
Christina Beyerhaus: sNIP (li.) [0:06] & (mind.) sD- & sNIP- (li.) [0:19] & sD [0:25] & sNIP [0:39] & OH [0:53] & PO [0:55] & OH- (ob. RÜ) od. sexy (rückenfr.) [0:57] & sNIP- [1:07 1:17 1:20?] & OH [1:21] & sNIP [1:23 1:25] & (mind.) sD-
Eleonore Weisgerber (50+): sNIP [0:08]
Kerstin (C.) Heiles: sD(-) [0:36]

16.15-17.05 (auch Freitag, 10.40-11.30), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Der letzte Tag (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Anfang und Ende):}
Mirka Pigulla: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) od. sD (recht kurz) [(0:00-)0:01 (0:02)]

ca. 16.25-17.25 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Dämonenfalle (Charmed: [3.5] Sight Unseen; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:20) 0:21] & sexy [0:24] & sD [(0:25) 0:40 (0:41) 0:42]
Boti Ann Bliss: sBH [0:35]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP- [0:16] & sD [0:20 0:21 0:24-0:25 0:26 0:27 (0:40)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Hoher {so} Preis (Charmed: [8.17] Generation Hex; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:17 0:31]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:36]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Macht der Gefühle (Charmed: [3.6] Primrose Empath; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:00] & sNIP [0:06 0:07] & sexy [0:08 0:09] & sNIP- [0:14] & sexy [0:19 0:20] & sexy bzw. sNIP- [0:21-0:23] & sexy [0:30 (0:34-)0:35] & sD(-) [0:40]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 13.00-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Identitätskrise (Charmed: [8.18] The Torn Identity; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:09/0:10 0:21 0:23]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:39]

17.50-18.15 (auch Freitag, 16.25-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Meine Nichte sitzt im Knast (TWO and a half MEN: [3.19] Golly Moses, She's a Muffin; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:00 0:01] & sBI (& sPO-) [0:05-0:08] & sD [(0:09) 0:10 0:11 (0:12 0:15) 0:17]

ca. 18.20-19.15 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Alle oder keine (Charmed: [3.7] Power Outage; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: OH- (etw. RÜ) [0:01 (kurz)] & sD(-) [0:03] & sNIP (?) [0:05] & sD [0:16 0:17 0:19 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:25 (0:27) 0:28 0:30 0:31 0:32 0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38-0:39]
Shannen Doherty: sexy (?) [0:06 0:07 0:20 0:21] & sD(-) [0:25] & sexy [0:26 (0:35 0:37 0:38)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy [0:16/0:17]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 13.45-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Exzessive Kräfte (Ghost Whisperer: [5.10] Excessive Forces; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:02) 0:08 0:09]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 11.15-12.05), ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Zwei Schicksale im Sand (Bones: [2.8] The Woman in the Sand; USA 2006)
Emily Deschanel: sD(-)
Shontae Saldana: sexy (Sport-BH)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

19.05-19.25 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Unmusikalisch und arrogant (TWO and a half MEN: [3.21] And the Plot Moistens; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sBH [(0:00-)0:01] & sD bzw. sD(-) [0:11-0:12 0:14 0:18 0:19]

20.15-23.00 (auch Freitag, 22.10-0.55), VOX:
GoldenEye (GB/USA 1995)
Famke Janssen: sD [0:17 0:18 0:19] & sexy [0:22 1:02]
Izabella Scorupco: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:33 (1:34)] & sD(-) (od. OH ?) [1:35]
[drei bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: (etw.) sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:57 0:58]

20.15-23.50 und 23.50-2.35, ATV II:
Alexander (USA/BRD/NED/FRA/GB/ITA 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:40] (laut Mr. Skin)
Rosario Dawson: OO bzw. PU (& PO) [1:29-1:32] 

22.00-0.20 (auch Freitag, 1.45-3.25), Tele 5:
Double Impact {wenn wie (RTL-)NITRO- und RTL-ZWEI-Version; oder {laut Tele 5}: Geballte Ladung - Double Impact} (Double Impact; USA 1991)
Alonna Shaw: sUPS [1:03 (kurz)] & OO [1:07] & OO (& (mind.) PO-) [1:08-1:09] (& vlt. sNIP-)
Julie Strain: (seitl.) sPO [0:09 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:09/0:10]

22.00-22.50, NDR:
Morden im Norden: Bernsteinfieber (BRD © 2017)
Kyra Sophia Kahre: (sD(-) bzw.) sD [(0:14-)0:15-0:16 0:24] & sD(-) (bzw. sexy) [0:32(-0:33)] & sD [0:34-0:35 0:42]
([unbekannt]: sexy ? [0:22 (0:23) 0:24])

22.14-23.12, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Die richtige Gelegenheit] (Desperate Housewives: [8.18] Any Moment; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [(0:16) 0:20 0:24 (jew. kurz)] & sD [0:40]
Teri Hatcher: (mind.) sD- [0:36 (recht kurz)]

22.45-0.40, BR:
Exit Marrakech (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Clara-Marie Pazzini: sBI [0:40]
Hafsia Herzi: sBH (von li. Seite/hint.) bzw. (recht kurz) OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:35-0:36] & OO [0:56(/0:57)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:37 {andere:} 0:38 (0:39) 0:40]

23.00-1.30, VOX:
Ian Fleming's Leben und sterben lassen ([Ian Fleming's] Live and Let Die; GB/USA 1973)
Gloria Hendry: OH+ [0:04 (= Vorsp.)] (& vlt. OH od. NA (~Silhouette) [0:37]) & sBI [0:38-0:39] & sexy [0:43]
Jane Seymour: sD(-) & sNIP (li.) [0:45] & sD [1:08-1:09 (1:10/1:11) 1:12 1:13 1:14 1:15 1:38 1:42 1:44 1:45 1:46 1:47 (1:50)]
Madeline Smith: OH- [0:09 (kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:11]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:28 0:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: NA bzw. ... [0:05-0:07 (= Vorsp.)]

23.12-0.07, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Ein Strich durch die Rechnung] (Desperate Housewives: [8.19] With So Little to Be Sure Of; USA 2012)
Andrea Bowen: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:36-0:37]
Eva Longoria: (mind.) sD- [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:02-0:03 0:04-0:05] & sD [0:06-0:07 0:17 0:18]

23.30-1.00, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Wolfsland (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Isabel Bongard: sD [0:07 0:08 0:30]
Maria Simon: sD(-) [0:09 (recht kurz)]

23.35-1.25, NDR:
tatort: Reifezeugnis (BRD © 1977)
Judy Winter: sD [1:03]
Nastassja Kinski: sD(-) [0:03] & OO [0:11 0:23(kurz rO)] & sexy [0:24] & sNIP (bzw. sCT- ?) [1:04 (1:06?) 1:07 1:08 1:10] & (OH bzw.) OO [(1:11/)1:12] & sD+ od. OH+ (li.) [1:13 (recht kurz)] & sCT- [(mind.) 1:34 (recht kurz)]
Rebecca Völz: sNIP [1:35 (recht kurz)]

23.40-1.20, mdr:
Herbert (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Andrea Höhn: OO [1:23]
Lina Wendel: sPO (li. Hälfte) & OO [0:49] & OO (lO; im Spiegel) [0:50 (recht kurz)]

0.07-1.02, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Machtverlust] (Desperate Housewives: [8.20] Lost My Power; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: (mind.) sD- [0:19-0:20] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:20-0:21]
Vanessa Williams: sD [0:10]

0.20-2.00, Tele 5:
Der Kurier - Geheimauftrag in Kasachstan (Queen’s Messenger; CAN/GB/BULG © 2000)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Romina Mondello: sD(-) od. sD [0:10] & (mind.) sD- & (re.) sNIP [1:25] & sD (li.) [1:27 (recht kurz)]
Teresa Sherrer-Donovan [= Trie Donovan]: sD(-) [0:30] & sBH & sPO [0:37] & NA (od. zumind. OH- {nicht OH}) [1:13/1:14]

0.55-1.30, zdf_neo:
Exit: William (Exit: [2.1] Alle har noe på noen; NOR 2021)
Kaja Vik: OO [ca. 0:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.30-2.00, zdf_neo:
Exit: Hermine (Exit: [2.2] United Colors of William; NOR 2021)
Sonja Wanda: OO(-) [ca. 0:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.00-2.35, zdf_neo:
Exit: Alles auf Anfang (Exit: [2.3] Tro mot seg selv; NOR 2021)
Alice Abia: OO [ca. 0:01]
Ellen Helinder: OO & PO [ca. 0:29]
Sonja Wanda: OO [ca. 0:01]
Thale Myhre: OO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.00-3.20, PULS 4:
Ace Ventura - Ein tierischer Detektiv (Ace Ventura: Pet Detective; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Rebecca Ferratti: sD
Sean Young: sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

2.45-4.25, ZDF:
Mirage - Gefährliche Lügen [Teil 3 = Folge 5 & Folge 6] (Mirage [Episode 5 & Episode 6]; FRA/BRD/CAN(/Abu Dhabi/Marokko) 2020)
Marie-Josée Croze: OO+ [0:38] & sexy [0:53 (recht kurz)] & sBI [1:33 (1:35/)1:36 1:37(mit sD)]
Philippine Leroy-Beaulieu (50+): sNIP [0:42] & sexy [0:43 0:44]

2.50-4.15, Das Erste:
Der Wolf: Dein bis in den Tod - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Gunnar Staalesen (Varg Veum: Din til døden; NOR(/BRD/DAN) © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sølje Bergmann: OO [(0:46/)0:47] & sBH (mit sD) & sPO- [0:48] & NA [0:59]

4.40-5.25, SRF zwei:
RoyalPains {so}: “Hankover” {wenn wie sixx-Version; oder (wie bei RTL-Version): Hankover} (RoyalPains: [2.8] The Hankover; USA 2010)
Anastasia Griffith: (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:29]
Christine Evangelista: sBI od. "sB" & sPO(-) [0:19] & sBI od. "sB" [0:20 0:21-0:22] & sBI od. "sB" & sPO(-) [0:23] & sBI od. "sB" (in Video) [0:38-0:39]
Jill Flint: (mind.) sD- [0:29]
Reshma Shetty: sexy [(0:01) 0:24 0:25 (0:27 0:30) 0:34 0:35 0:36]


----------



## Anonymos (18 Aug. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 19.(/20.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Familie Lowinski (BRD 2014)
Annette Frier: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:01 0:15 0:16 0:18 0:19 0:20?] & (mind.) sD-

7.20-8.15, VOX:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur: Happys Ende (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [7.21] Ending Happy; USA © 2007)
Ashley Johnson: sD & sexy (Slip) {kein sBH}
Marnette Patterson: sBH (mit sD)
Wendy Makkena: sD
[mehrere (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. sBI (von li. Seite) bzw. sD (z.T. bei sBH-) bzw. sexy

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Antons Geheimnis (BRD © 2001)
Arzu Bazman: sD(-) [0:11 (kurz)]
Sabrina Rattey: sexy [0:08 0:10 (0:11)] & ... [0:26]

9.54-10.15, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Mitbewohner ([scrubs]: [[4.18]] My Roommates; USA 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD [0:00]
Judy Reyes: (sexy ? (wohl kaum NA) [0:01] &) sD [0:06-0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:15]

10.15-10.36, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kuchen ([scrubs]: [[4.19]] My Best Laid Plans; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD(-) od. sD [0:17]
Heather Graham: sBH (mit sD) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:03] & sD [(0:08 0:10/0:11 0:13) 0:14] & sBH [0:15] & sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:20 (= Absp.)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [(0:13) 0:14 (0:15) 0:16-0:17]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
Wer zu lieben wagt (BRD(/Thail.) © 2010)
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:40(-0:41) (1:21)] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 11.30-11.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Therapie ([scrubs]: [[5.10]] Her Story II; USA © 2006)
Mandy Moore: sD(-) od. sD [0:06 (0:07 [kurz])]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:07]
[fünf Unbekannte]: (mind.) OH- [0:12]

ca. 11.55-12.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kummer ([scrubs]: [[5.11]] My Buddy's Booty; USA © 2006)
Marisa Petroro: sexy [0:07 0:08(kurz)] 

12.30-13.58 und 5.45-7.15, mdr:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS GEHEIMNIS (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00-0:02] (1:16 nix)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [0:18 0:20] & sD [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 {andere:} 0:16] bzw. sBI [1:19]

ca. 12.50-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Leidensgenosse ([scrubs]: [[5.13]] My Five Stages; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:09]

ca. 13.20-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Walkie Talkie ([scrubs]: [[5.14]] My Own Personal Hell; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD [(0:02) 0:08 (0:09 [kurz]) 0:10 (0:20 = Absp.)]
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. OH(-) [0:00]

13.45-15.30, arte:
Two Lovers (USA © 2008)
Gwyneth Paltrow: OO (lO) [1:19]
Vinessa Shaw: sBH (li. mit sD[-]) [0:50]

14.30-16.00, hr:
Arzt mit Nebenwirkung (BRD © 2017)
Anne Schäfer: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sD(-) [0:23] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:40 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:41] & (OH+ bzw.) OO (lO; recht kurz u. etwas dunkel) [(1:05/)1:06]

ca. 14.50-15.50 ?, kabel eins:
NAVY CIS: L.A.: Ein Freund wie Max (NCIS: Los Angeles (= NCIS: LA): [4.23] Parley; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Jeananne Goossen: OH- & sBH (mit sD) & sD & sexy (Unterhose) (& sPO- ?)

16.00-17.35, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer in Vietnam, Teil 1 (BRD © 2018)
Inez Bjørg David: sBI (mit sD) [0:33] & sBI (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO- [0:34] & sBI (re. mit sD) [0:49-0:50] & sBI (mit sD[-]) (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:58-0:59] & OO (etw. dunkel) [1:01] & (mind.) sD- (li. bzw. re.) [1:22 1:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBA (?) von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) (mind.) sPO- [1:16]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zeig Mir Deinen Traum {so} (Charmed: [8.19] The Jung and the Restless; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:03 0:15 0:16 0:34 0:35) 0:37]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:21] & sD(-) [0:32 (0:38)]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexenkampf (Charmed: [8.20] Gone with the Witches; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 (0:02 0:05-0:06 0:10) 0:12 (0:20) 0:21 0:23-0:24 0:25 (0:26 0:29 0:34) 0:36-0:37 0:38]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:04 0:05 (0:26) 0:38]

18.30-19.18, ORF III:
_SOKO KITZBÜHEL: EIN FAST PERFEKTER MORD_ (ÖST/BRD © 2012)
Alma Leiberg: sBI [0:00 (0:01)] & OH [0:01/0:02] & sBH [0:24]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:05 (recht kurz)]

19.05-19.30 (auch Samstag, 17.25-17.55), PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN: Zwei Hochzeiten und ein Lachanfall (TWO and a half MEN: [3.24] That Pistol-Packin' Hermaphrodite; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:16 0:17/0:18 0:19-0:20]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sD [0:05-0:06 0:07-0:08 (0:16)]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Der gleiche Himmel [Teil 2] (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
Friederike Becht: sexy (Slip) [1:24]
Sofia Helin: nPU (vlt. Bodydouble) [0:26] & NA bzw. (mind.) OO- (rO-; recht kurz) [0:26/0:27]
Stephanie Amarell: sBH [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBA [0:06] & sBH [0:42(-0:43)] & sBA [0:52] & sBH [1:09]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [(0:28 [kurz]) 0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) (bzw. (etw. entfernt) ... ? [0:28]) bzw. PU [1:17 1:18] & PU & PO bzw. OO & (kurz) PO [1:19-1:20]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:06]

20.15-22.55 und 0.50-3.05, RTL ZWEI:
Stirb langsam (Die Hard; USA 1988)
Bonnie Bedelia: (mind.) sD- (gemäß Bild)
Cheryl Baker: OO [ca. 0:23] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.00, Tele 5:
Mega Monster Movie (Stan Helsing = Stan Helsing: A Parody; CAN/USA 2009)
Denyc [Poole] & Holly Eglin(g)ton & Ildiko Ferenczi: sPO bzw. "sB" u./od. sBH bzw. sD bzw. sexy
Desi Lydic: sD & sUPS & sexy
Diora Baird: "sB" (od. sBH ?; mit sD) & sUPS
Holly Eglin(g)ton: OO (vlt. nur in anderer (längerer) Filmversion)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.45 und 1.40-3.13, Das Erste:
Käthe UND ich: ZURÜCK INS LEBEN (BRD © 2020)
Anna-Lena Schwing: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:17-0:18]
Mona Pirzad: (sBA- ? mit) sD [0:49] & sBH (von re. Seite) [1:15 (recht kurz)]
Muriel Wimmer: (BA- ? [0:17] &) sD(-) [0:54 0:55]

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Nonnen sind auch nur Frauen (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD (li. bzw. re.) [0:00 0:01 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:25 0:26] & sD(-) (li.) [0:37 (recht kurz)]
Laura Osswald: sexy [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Marie Ernestine Worch: sUPS(-?) [0:39]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:22 (0:23)]

20.15-21.49 und 1.09-2.39, ORF 2:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und der Sündenfall (BRD/CZE © 2019)
Deleila Piasko: sexy od. sPO- [1:15 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:16]
Ina Paule Klink: OO & (im Spiegel) sPO [0:04] & OH(-) & sPO [0:05]
Katharina Leonore Goebel: "sB" (mit sD) [1:09 1:10]
[(jew.) (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBH bzw. OO bzw. sexy bzw. "sB" [0:01] bzw. sBH & sPO [0:29] bzw. sD bzw. sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sPO bzw. sexy [0:30] bzw. sPO bzw. ... [0:31] bzw. "sB" & sPO bzw. sD & sPO [1:13] bzw. sPO bzw. "sB" [1:15]

20.15-22.55 (auch Samstag, 22.20-1.00), PULS 4:
Staatsfeind Nummer 1 {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder: (Der ?) Staatsfeind Nr. 1} (Enemy of the State; USA 1998)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Raichle Watt: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:24 0:31(Video)]
Regina King: sBH [ca. 1:08 1:09]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (in Schw.-W.-Video) [0:09 0:10]
[einige (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Angelica Pamintuan, Charlie Curtis, Laura Eizenia [= Laura E. Wood], Raichle Watt u./od. Vené Arcoraci)]: sBH bzw. {mind. zwei} sPO [0:20] bzw. {eine} sBH(-?) (in Video) [ca. 0:31]

20.15-21.05 (auch Samstag, 15.40-16.35), ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Im Schatten von Fengshui (BRD o.J. [2009 od. 2010])
Beate Maes: sNIP [0:22] & sBI [0:31]

21.00-22.30, one:
Zur Hölle mit den anderen (BRD © 2016)
Britta Hammelstein: sNIP- [0:14 0:15 0:16(kurz)] & sNIP- (li.) & sD [0:23] & sNIP (li.) [0:24] & sNIP- [0:25] & sD [0:26] & sNIP (li.) [0:27] & sNIP- (li.) [0:31] & sD (re.) [0:42] & sNIP (li.) [0:57 0:58 1:00] & sWS (mind. sNIP-) [1:12 1:13] (sNIP- vlt. nur bei HD-Bildqualität erkennbar)
Mira Bartuschek: sNIP (re.) & OO (rO; recht kurz) [0:13] & OO (rO; recht kurz) & sNIP (re.) [0:15] & OH+ (li.) [0:15 0:16 0:17] & sexy (BH von hint.) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sD od. sD(-) (re.) [1:17 (recht kurz)]

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Brauche dringend Happy End (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Diana Amft: sD [(0:16 0:17) 0:30] (Zeitangaben ohne Rückblick am Anfang)

21.35-23.25, zdf_neo:
Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck (Jarhead; USA/BRD 2005)
Becky Boxer: OO- (lO-) (in Video) [0:48 0:49]
Brianne Davis: OO [0:08 (kurz)]
Katherine Randolph: Oops (?) [0:07 (kurz)]

22.00-22.20, RTL UP:
Ritas Welt: "Kittel des Grauens" (BRD o.J. [1998 od. 1999])
Jasmin Schwiers: sBH [0:01]

22.15-23.45, Das Erste:
tatort: REBLAND (BRD © 2020)
Eva Löbau: sNIP- (re.) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [1:19]
Victoria Trauttmansdorff (fast 60): OH- (zumind. im Spiegel) [0:04]

22.20-0.25 und 2.05-3.35, ATV:
Unforgettable - Tödliche Liebe (Unforgettable; USA 2017)
Katherine Heigl: sD(-?) [ca. 0:25] & sexy ? [ca. 1:01] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)
Rosario Dawson: PO [ca. 0:38] & sD [ca. 1:01] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)
(Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.21-23.50, ORF 1:
Kottan ermittelt: Nachttankstelle (ÖST 1978)
Ulli Maier: OO (gemäß Bildern; zu sehen bekommt den Film in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr)

22.25-0.08, 3sat:
Der Schneider von Panama (The Tailor of Panama; USA(/IRL) © 2001)
(mind.)
Catherine McCormack: OH(+?) & (seitl.) (s?)PO- ? {nicht PO} (dunkel) [0:50] & OO- (rO-) bzw. OO(-) [1:05-1:06]
Jamie Lee Curtis: OO(+?) [0:25] & sD [1:00(li.) 1:01-1:02] & sD (re.) & Oops od. OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBH [0:21] bzw. sBH (od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB") [0:41] bzw. (mind.) OH- od. NA [0:42 (0:43)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:46]
[eine od. zwei Unbekannte]: OO(+) (& {od. nur Mann ?} PO) (auf Fernsehbildsch. [in Video ?]) [0:42 0:43] & ... [0:44]

22.50-1.15, BR:
PAPILLON - Based on the Book “PAPILLON” by HENRI CHARRIÈRE (USA © 1973)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Ratna Assan: OO (& sPO[-]) [1:49-1:52 1:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:49 (1:50) 1:54]

22.55-0.50 und 3.05-5.15, RTL ZWEI:
Passwort: Swordfish {wenn wie RTL-Version; oder (wie bei SAT.1-Version): Swordfish.} (Swordfish.; USA/AUS 2001)
Debbie Entin: OH(-) [0:33]
Drea de Matteo: (sexy ? [0:14] &) sBH (mit sD(-); als Leiche) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
Halle Berry: OO [0:36 (2x recht kurz)] & sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:44/0:45 0:46]
Laura Lane: OH & (mind.) sPO- [0:33]
Natalia Sokolova: OH+ & sPO [0:33]

23.00-0.35, one:
Eine größere Welt (Un monde plus grand; FRA/BEL 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cécile de France: OO [0:34] & PU [0:35 (kurz)] & (sPO- ? (re.) &) OO(-) [1:03] & OO & sNIP [1:04] & sexy od. sUPS- (& sNIP ?) [1:05]

23.19-1.09, ORF 2:
Marshall (USA 2017)
Keesha Sharp: sBH [ca. 0:27] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.45-1.35, Das Erste:
Die Spur der Jäger [= Die Jäger - Eine mörderische Männerfreundschaft {laut IMDb} = Jäger des Todes {Video-Titel} = The Hunters - Jäger des Todes {DVD-Titel}] (Jägarna; SWE © 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Editha Domingo: (mind.) sBH- & (recht kurz) & OO [1:13] & OH [1:14]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:10]

23.45-0.15, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Western Australia (BRD o.J.)
Sophie Schütt: sBA [0:00] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:04-0:05] & sUPS (?) [0:07] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08] & sBA [0:10-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

ca. 23.55-2.00, PRO 7:
xXx: Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage (xXx: Return of Xander Cage; USA/CAN/China 2017)
Bailey (Rose) King: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Glorianna Sulbaran: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:39]
Helena-Alexis Seymour: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Hermione Corfield: sBI [ca. 0:22]
Megan Soo: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Pilar Cruz: sD [ca. 0:25]
Rebecca Leung: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:42]
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.45, Tele 5:
Escapee [= Escapee - Nichts kann ihn stoppen {laut IMDb}] (Escapee; USA © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christine Evangelista: sexy (?) [1:06] & sD (li.) [1:07]
Melissa Ordway: sBH (mit sD) [0:21/0:22 0:38 0:40-0:41 0:45] & sD(-) (li.) [0:46]

0.00-0.25 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Standup (BRD © 2013 {laut SAT.1} od. © 2014 {laut Com. C.})
Sonsee Neu: sD(-) od. sD [0:06 (recht kurz)]

0.00-3.40, SRF 1:
Es war einmal in Amerika (oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Once Upon a Time in America - Es war einmal in Amerika} (Once Upon a Time in America / C'era una volta in America; USA/ITA © 1983)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ann Neville: PU [1:33]
Elizabeth McGovern: PO mit nPU- (recht kurz) & sD(-?) (re.) [2:29] & OO [2:30] & sD+ od. OH [2:31]
Julie Cohen (od. Amy Ryder ?): nPU- (?) & sD(-?) [0:49] & sD [0:50] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [0:54 (recht kurz)]
Margherita Pace (Jennifer Connellys Bodydouble): PO [0:38]
Olga Karlatos: OO (rO) [0:12]
Tuesday Weld: sCT (laut Scoopy/Tuna)
(oder - wie bei arte-Version - teilw. eine Minute früher)

0.10-0.35, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: "Der Hausfreund" (BRD o.J. [1996 od. 1997]
Katharina Schubert: sD [0:00-0:03 0:04 0:05 0:07]
Sabine Kaack: (mind.) sD- [0:02]

0.24-1.56, ORF 1:
The D Train {laut Sender; oder: The D Train - Der Star meiner Nacht} (The D Train = The D-Train = Bad Bromance; GB/USA 2015)
Cynyon Dawn [Rodriguez]: OO [ca. 0:34]
Daniella Short: OO & sPO [ca. 0:34]
Denise Williamson: sBH (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 1:00]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. ... [ca. 0:34]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.25-2.20, ATV II:
Die Borgias {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut ATV): Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.}[: Die Macht der Täuschung] (The Borgias: [2.3] The Beautiful Deception; HUN/IRL/CAN © 2012)
Kellie Blaise: OO (lO) [0:25 0:26] & (mind.) OO-(/+?) & PO [0:27-0:28] & PO (kurz) bzw. NA/OH [0:28/0:29]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]

1.56-3.20, ORF 1:
Alex & Eve (AUS 2016)
Andrea Demetriades: sBH [ca. 0:22 1:03] & OH- [ca. 1:08]
Millie Samuels: sexy ? [ca. 0:30] & sBH [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.05-3.30, mdr:
Yummy (BEL 2019)
(mind.)
Annick Christiaens (50+): sPO(-) [ca. 0:04] & sD
Camille Vanlerberghe: OO [ca. 0:18 0:58]
Cindy Derenette: OO [ca. 0:25]
Clara Cleymans: sD {nicht sBH} [ca. 1:01]
Maaike Neuville: sBH
Taeke Nicolaï: OO (lO) [ca. 0:36] & (als Leiche) sPO(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.20-3.10, ATV II:
Die Borgias {oder: Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.}[: Die Kunst der Rache] (The Borgias: [2.4] Stray Dogs; HUN/IRL/CAN © 2012)
Melia Kreiling: OH [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD [(0:09-)0:10] & OH [0:10] & sD & OO (lO) [0:11] & sD(-) [0:12] & sD(-) od. sD [0:41] & OO(-) (rO(-) [& (kurz) lO- ?]) [0:44]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]
(Zeiten inkl. Rückblick am Anfang, der heute fehlen könnte)

ca. 2.40-3.00 und 4.35-5.00, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Liebe (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: "sB" [0:02] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:16 (kurz)] (& kaum sBI (wenig Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19/0:20])
Shirin Soraya: sD(-) [0:00 (0:01)] & sD [0:15 (kurz)] & sBI [0:19/0:20]

ca. 3.00-3.25 und 5.00-5.25, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Trendy (BRD 2004)
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:20/0:21]

3.25-4.50, Tele 5:
He's Out There (CAN/USA 2018)
Yvonne Strahovski: sBH [ca. 0:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 3.35-4.15 ?, kabel eins:
Bosch[: Der Tote im Kofferraum] (Bosch: [2.1] Trunk Music; USA © 2016)
Vivian Lamolli: OO [0:27] & sNIP [0:28 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH bzw. ... bzw. sBH (von li. Seite) & sPO [0:38] bzw. sD bzw. ... bzw. sPO [0:39] (jew. auf Filmplakat oder Poster)

3.35-5.00, ATV:
Crush - Gefährliches Verlangen {oder: Crush} (Crush; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Caitriona Balfe: sBH [ca. 1:14]
Crystal Reed: sBH [ca. 0:26]
Sarah Bolger: sBH
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 4.05-5.50, PRO 7:
Wolf Creek 2 (AUS 2013)
Shannon Ashlyn: sBH [ca. 0:16] & sNIP & sD(+?) [innerh. einer Szene] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 4.15-4.55 ?, kabel eins:
Bosch[: Spur nach Vegas] (Bosch: [2.2] The Thing About Secrets; USA © 2016)
Jeri Ryan: (sBA- (?) mit) sD (re.) [0:30-0:31 0:32] & sD (auf Schw.-W-Foto) [0:36]
[unbekannt] (od. Grace Kelly ?): sexy [0:19 0:21]

4.50-5.30, SRF zwei:
RoyalPains {so}: Die wundersame Welt der Liebe (RoyalPains: [2.9] Frenemies; USA 2010)
Anastasia Griffith: sBH [0:37]
Brooke D'Orsay: sD [0:09(-)0:10 (0:11-)0:12]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen früh)]


----------



## Anonymos (20 Aug. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 20.(/21.) August 2022:

7.25-8.55, one:
Familie ist kein Wunschkonzert (BRD © 2017)
Claudia Eisinger: sexy [1:08 1:10]
Gro Swantje Kohlhof: (mind.) sD- [0:12? 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]
Karin Hanczewski: sD [0:10 0:11(recht kurz) (0:12 0:50[recht kurz])]
Steffi Kühnert: sD(-) (re.) [1:27 (recht kurz)]
(0:56 nix)

9.15-10.05, mdr:
Rita von Falkenhain: Sportlernachwuchs (DDR © 1989)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ulrike Mai: OO(-) [0:15]

9.20-9.45, RTL:
The King of QUEENS: Der Verlobungsring (The King of QUEENS: [1.7] The Rock; USA 1998)
Leah Remini: (sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [od. sBA- ?] mit) sD [0:13]

10.05-10.55, mdr:
Alles Klara: Gold und Silber (BRD © 2016)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (?) [0:35]

10.05-10.55, ORF III:
Arme Millionäre: Geld regiert die Welt (BRD 2006)
Andrea Sawatzki: sD [0:33/0:34]

10.15-11.45 und 1.15-2.45, WDR:
Endlich Gardasee! (BRD © 2018)
Julia Nachtmann: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [1:04]

10.25-11.10, ZDF:
Notruf Hafenkante: Die falsche Frau (BRD © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sanna Englund: sBH [0:15(Handybild) 0:16(Foto) 0:18(Handybild)] & "sB" od. sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:26 0:27 (0:28) 0:37]

10.35-11.20 und 2.16-3.02, ORF 2:
11erhaus: freie liebe 1966-75 {Vorsp.} _bzw._ 1966-1975 {Absp.} (ÖST © 2005)
Bettina Redlich: OH (re.) [0:29 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (re.) (& {andere Szene} NA- ?) [0:30 (jew. kurz)]

10.55-11.45, mdr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Handwerkerehre (BRD © 2017)
Yasmina Djyballah [eigtl. Djaballah]: sexy [0:03-0:04]

10.55-11.40, ORF III:
Arme Millionäre: Bittere Pillen (BRD 2006)
Andrea Sawatzki: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:26] & sD(-) od. sD [0:27]
Karoline Kunz: sexy [0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) [0:25] bzw. (mind.) sexy [0:25] & (mind.) sD- [0:26]

11.10-11.35, Comedy Central:
modern family: Hawaii und die Theorie der Entspannung (modern family: [1.23] Hawaii; USA © 2010)
Julie Bowen: sBA [(0:07/)0:08]
Sarah Hyland: sBI ([etw.] Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:06 0:07/0:08) 0:13]
Sofía Vergara: sD(-) [0:00] & sBA [0:02(-0:03)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

[...]

13.25-14.55, KiKA:
BLÖDE*MÜTZE!* {so} - nach dem gleichnamigen Buch {so Vorsp.} _bzw._ Roman {so Absp.} von Thomas Schmid (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Monica Jasminka Ivancan: OH- (auf ~Foto) [0:01] & OH (auf ~Plakat) [0:10/0:11] & OH- (auf ~Foto) [0:11] & (mind.) OH- [0:12] & OH [0:14] & NA (?) [1:26 1:27]

16.10-17.00, ZDF:
Rosenheim-Cops: Tod eines Lüftlmalers (BRD © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Diana Staehly: sD (li.) [0:13]
Karin Thaler: sD [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

ca. 16.45-17.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Genius des Bösen (TWO and a half MEN: [5.2] Media Room Slash Dungeon; USA 2007)
Jennifer O'Dell: sD [0:15-0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:07] bzw. sD(-) [0:09]

17.30-19.00, 3sat:
Im Tal des Schweigens (BRD(/ÖST) © 2004)
Christine Neubauer: sD [(0:01 0:02 0:21 0:26-0:27 0:34) 0:45 0:46 (0:48 0:49 0:50) 0:51-0:53 (0:54 0:55-0:56)] & sBH [0:57 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:13 1:18]

18.05-19.00, ZDF:
SOKO WIEN: 3, 2, 1 ... MORD (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Clelia Sarto: sBA [0:39]
Lilian Klebow: sD(-) [0:14]

20.15-21.55, zdf_neo:
The Kids Are All Right (USA 2010)
(Annette Bening: nur Küsse = nix)
Julianne Moore: OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:43] & sBH & (mind.) OO- (lO-) & PO- [ca. 0:55] & NA (& (sehr kurz) nPU- ?) [ca. 1:02]
Yaya DaCosta: OO (rO) & (seitl.) PO [ca. 0:10] & sNIP & sD [(vermutl.) ca. 0:11]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, one:
Auf kurze Distanz (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Britta Hammelstein: OH(+?) [1:15] & OO- (rO-) [1:16 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.25, Super RTL:
Pitch Perfect - Die Bühne gehört uns (Pitch Perfect; USA 2012)
Alexis Knapp: sD(-)
Anna Camp: sD & Oops (re.) [ca. 1:25]
Anna Kendrick: NA (od. zumind. OH) [(vermutl.) 0:1X] & OH [ca. 0:20] & sD
Brittany Snow: OH- [ca. 0:20]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-1.30), BR:
Urlaub mit kleinen Folgen (BRD(/ESP) © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Muriel Baumeister: sD [0:00 0:01 0:34 0:35 (0:36 1:26) 1:27]

20.15-22.30 (auch Sonntag, 1.10-3.00), RTL ZWEI:
Das A-Team - Der Film {oder: The A-Team} (The A-Team; USA/GB 2010)
Alex Madison: (mind.) sBH- (zumind. li. Hälfte) mit sD [ca. 0:05] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.05, VOXup:
Chicago Fire: Blick nach vorn (Chicago Fire: [3.2] Wow Me; USA 2014)
Monica Raymund: sNIP (re.) (davor in Sexszene offenbar nix) (gemäß Bildern)

ca. 21.10-22.10 und 0.45-1.25, SAT.1 Gold:
Der letzte Bulle: Alles Verräter (BRD © 2012)
Proschat Madani: sBH [0:30(/0:31)] & OO [0:31]
[unbekannt ("Renate")]: sBH [0:12 0:13 0:32] & (auf Bildsch.) sBH (& OH ?) [0:33]

21.45-23.50 (auch Sonntag, 2.30-4.35), one:
Offenes Geheimnis (Todos lo saben / Everybody Knows (/ Tutti lo sanno); ESP/FRA(/ITA) © 2018)
Bárbara Lennie: sNIP [1:25 1:27 (1:28)]
Penélope Cruz: sD(-?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

21.52-23.23 und 3.11-4.41, ORF 1:
Kreuz des Südens (ÖST © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Weisz: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:34(-0:35)] & (mind.) sD- [0:56]

22.00-23.50 und 1.15-2.55, ServusTV:
Brügge sehen ... und sterben ? {so} (In Bruges; GB/USA 2008)
(mind.)
Clémence Poésy: sNIP [0:42]
Thekla Reuten: sexy (Slip) [0:49] {kein sBH}
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:49/0:50]

ca. 22.10-23.05 und 1.25-2.10, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Geld her, oder... (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD [0:28 0:29]

22.25-0.40, Super RTL:
Pitch Perfect 2 (USA 2015)
(mind.)
Alexis Knapp: sD [ca. 0:38]
Birgitte Hjort Sørensen: sexy [ca. 0:40]
Rebel Wilson (od. Bodydouble): (s?)PO- ("ass crack") [ca. 0:03]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.30-23.35, RTL ZWEI:
Game of Thrones[: Winterfell] (Game of Thrones: [8.1] Winterfell; USA(/IRL/CAN/NZL/GB) 2019)
Josephine Gillan: PU & PO
Lucy Aarden: PU & PO(-?)
Marina Lawrence-Mahrra: PU & PO
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen)

ca. 22.50-1.25 und 3.15-5.15, SAT.1:
Jupiter Ascending (USA/AUS 2015)
(mind.)
Tuppence Middleton: PO [ca. 0:56]
Vanessa Kirby: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:14f.]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-1.15, VOX:
Ian Fleming's Leben und sterben lassen ([Ian Fleming's] Live and Let Die; GB/USA 1973)
Gloria Hendry: OH+ [0:04 (= Vorsp.)] (& vlt. OH od. NA (~Silhouette) [0:37]) & sBI [0:38-0:39] & sexy [0:43]
Jane Seymour: sD(-) & sNIP (li.) [0:45] & sD [1:08-1:09 (1:10/1:11) 1:12 1:13 1:14 1:15 1:38 1:42 1:44 1:45 1:46 1:47 (1:50)]
Madeline Smith: OH- [0:09 (kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:11]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:28 0:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: NA bzw. ... [0:05-0:07 (= Vorsp.)]

ca. 23.05-23.55 und 2.10-2.50, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Lesen und Schreiben (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD [0:00] & sD(-) [0:13 0:16 0:17 0:29 (0:30 0:31) 0:33 0:42]
Nadja Becker: sD(-) [0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) bzw. sD [0:42]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:41 0:42]

23.10-1.40 und 3.15-5.45, SRF zwei:
Troja (Troy; USA/GB/Malta 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Diane Kruger: OH [0:11] & PO & OH [0:12] & (mind.) sD- (im längeren "Director's Cut" auch OO)
Rose Byrne: (mind.) sexy [1:28 (1:29)] & OH- [1:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. OO- [0:05]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

23.20-0.47 (auch Sonntag, 1.39-3.06), ORF 2:
Mordkommission Istanbul: Im Zeichen des Taurus, Teil 1 (BRD(/TÜRK) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ava Çelik: sBI [0:44-0:45]
Idil Üner: sexy [0:40 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:05]

23.30-1.15, rbb:
Sommer vorm Balkon (BRD © 2005)
Inka Friedrich: sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:10] & sNIP (li.) [0:22 (0:33?/0:34)] & sD [0:41] & sNIP & OH [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:50]
Nadja Uhl: sexy [0:03 (0:06)] & sD [0:12 0:16 0:32] & sPO (seitl.) & sD(-) [0:34] & sexy [0:41 (0:47)] & sD [0:49] & NA [1:03] & sexy (?) [1:06-1:07 1:08] & sPO & sBH [1:14] & sPO & OH- [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:16] & sD(-) [1:17] & (mind.) sD- [1:20] & sexy [(1:26) 1:28(Slip) 1:34] & sD(-) [1:34 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:39]

23.30-1.00, BR:
Hochzeit in ROM (Nozze romane; BRD/ITA © 2017)
Federica Sabatini: OO(-) & NA (?) [0:08 (jew. kurz)] & sNIP [0:09]
Stefania Rocca: sD [(1:15) 1:16]

23.35-0.45, RTL ZWEI:
Game of Thrones[: Ein Ritter der Sieben Königslande] (Game of Thrones: [8.2] A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms; USA(/IRL/CAN/NZL/GB) © 2019)
Maisie Williams: OH & (recht kurz) PO [0:41]

23.50-1.20, one:
Spurlos in Marseille (BRD(/FRA) © 2020)
Jeanne Tremsal: sD(-) (li.) (auf Smartphone) [0:58]
Sabrina Amali: sD(-) [0:47 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH (od. "sB" ?) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy [0:38]

0.25-1.20, arte:
Emmanuelle - LA PLUS LONGUE CARESSE DU CINÉMA FRANÇAIS / KÖNIGIN DES SOFTPORNOS (FRA © 2020)
(mind.)
Charlotte Alexandra: OO [0:45]
Christine Boisson: OO [0:37]
Marika Green: PO(-) [0:20 0:25(Foto)]
Mia Nygren: sexy (vlt. NA+) (auf Foto od. Filmplakat) [0:47]
Monique Gabrielle: OO [0:47]
Natalie Uher: OO [0:47]
Sylvia Kristel: OO (auf Filmplakat) [0:00] & OO & sBA & (auf Filmplakat) OO [0:01] & PO & (auf Filmplakat) OO [0:02] & PU & PO [0:05] & sD+ (re.) [0:13] & sBA [0:14] & sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:15] & PO [0:19] & OO {od. andere ?} (auf ~Foto) & nPU [0:20] & NA (auf Foto) [0:25] & OO (auf Filmplakat) [0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28] & sNIP od. sCT- [0:30] & OO [0:31(Filmplakat) 0:34 0:35] & sexy [0:38] & OO bzw. NA (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:39] & NA (auf Foto od. Filmplakat) [0:42] & OO(-) (lO[-]) & OH+ (re.) [0:45] & OH(-) (re.) [0:47]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:05] & PU [0:06]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(-?) [0:05] bzw. OO+ bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:06] bzw. sexy bzw. OO [0:07] bzw. OO- (rO-) (auf "Playboy"-Cover) [0:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO+ [0:04/0:05] bzw. PU & (seitl.) PO [0:05] bzw. OO [0:06] bzw. PU & PO- [0:22] bzw. (mind.) OH- & sPO(-) [0:43] bzw. OO (auf ~Foto) [0:44]
[fünf Unbekannte]: sexy [0:18]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO [0:04/0:05]
[zwei Unbekannte]: PU [0:06]

0.40-2.35, SRF 1:
Ian Flemings James Bond 007: Man lebt nur zweimal ([Ian Fleming's] You Only Live Twice; GB © 1967)
Akiko Wakabayashi: sBH [0:34]
Jeanne Roland: sBI (od. sBH) [0:32-0:34 (1:10?)]
Karin Dor: sexy [0:47]
Mai Ling, Yasuko Nagazumi & Yee-Wah Yang (jew. "Bath Girl"): sBI (od. sBH) [0:32-0:33 (1:10)]
Mie Hama: sBI [1:21-1:24 (1:25) 1:26 1:27 (1:30/1:31) 1:47] & sBI & {laut Mr. Skin} Oops (etw. dunkel und entfernt) [1:49] (im bzw. unter Wasser teilw. Schwimm- bzw. Tauch-Double Diane Cilento)
[einige Unbekannte]: OH od. NA ? (Silhouetten) [0:08 (= Vorsp.)]

0.45-2.15 (auch Sonntag, 11.15-13.00). ATV II:
Leg dich nicht mit Klara an (BRD © 2017)
Janina Uhse: sBH [0:53]
Jennifer Ulrich: sNIP- & sD(-) [0:01] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) unter sCT- [ca. 0:37ff.] & sexy [0:44f.] & OH- [0:54] & sD(-) [1:05 (kurz)]

0.55-2.35, Das Erste:
Arbitrage - Der Preis der Macht (Arbitrage / Arbitraz; USA/POL © 2012)
Laetitia Casta: sBH (mit sD) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:22]

1.00-2.30 BR:
Wiedersehen in Verona (BRD © 2007)
Katharina Böhm: sexy [0:58]
Theresa Scholze: sD(-) od. sD [0:04]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sD [1:01 (1:02) 1:03 1:09]

ca. 1.25-3.15, SAT.1:
Underworld: Evolution (USA 2006)
Christine Danielle: sPO & sBH [0:42] & sBH [0:43(-0:44) 0:46 0:54]
Kaja Gjesdal: OO [0:42] & OO- (lO-) [0:43] & sD+ [0:46] & OO (lO) [0:54] & OO- (lO-) [0:57 (sehr kurz)]
Kate Beckinsale: NA [0:36-0:37] & PO [1:02 (sehr kurz)]

1.40-3.10, Tele 5:
Der Kurier - Geheimauftrag in Kasachstan (Queen’s Messenger; CAN/GB/BULG © 2000)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Romina Mondello: sD(-) od. sD [0:10] & (mind.) sD- & (re.) sNIP [1:25] & sD (li.) [1:27 (recht kurz)]
Teresa Sherrer-Donovan [= Trie Donovan]: sD(-) [0:30] & sBH & sPO [0:37] & NA (od. zumind. OH- {nicht OH}) [1:13/1:14]

2.15-3.50, arte:
Die defekte Katze (BRD(/FRA?) © 2018)
Pegah Ferydoni: sBI [0:27(-0:28)] & sNIP [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:46] & sD (li.) [0:57] & sBH & OO (bzw. OH-) [0:58(/0:59)] & sNIP (re.) [1:03] & sBI [1:04] & sNIP- (li.) [1:05] & sNIP (re.) [1:11] & OO [1:16-1:17]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI [0:21]

2.15-3.45 (auch Sonntag, 4.00-5.35), ATV II:
Bei manchen Männern hilft nur VooDoo {oder: VOODOO} (BRD 2010)
Florentine Lahme: sD(-) [0:00] & OO [0:02] & sBH [0:04 (0:05)] & sD [0:24-0:25 (0:29 0:30)]

2.40-4.20, Das Erste:
Hesher - Der Rebell (Hesher; USA 2010)
Natalie Portman: sD(-?) [ca. 0:11 (kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Fernsehbildsch.)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.45-4.15, WDR:
Sommer in Rom (BRD © 2013)
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sD [0:52-0:54 0:55 0:56]
Esther Schweins: sNIP & (kurz) sPO- [0:07] & sCT(-) [0:08] & sD [0:14/0:15 0:17] & sNIP [0:27] & sBI [0:33-0:34]
Irina Wrona: sBI [0:33 0:34]
Mala Emde: sBI [0:33-0:35]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [0:33 0:34]

3.45-5.20, ATV II:
Unsre Mutter ist halt anders (BRD 2003)
Martina Gedeck: sD [(0:01 0:06 0:22) 0:23/0:24 0:25 0:28-0:30 (0:31 0:37 0:44) 0:45-0:46 0:48] & sBH (mit sD) [1:00] & sD(-) [1:02] & sexy [(mind.) 1:03] & sD(-) [1:16] & sBH [1:17 1:18] & sD(-) [1:28] & (mind.) sD-
Petra Berndt: sD(-) [0:26 (recht kurz)]

5.10-6.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Familie Lowinski (BRD 2014)
Annette Frier: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:01 0:15 0:16 0:18 0:19 0:20?] & (mind.) sD-


----------



## Anonymos (20 Aug. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 21.(/22.) August 2022:

ca. 5.55-7.40, SAT.1 Gold:
Klinik unter Palmen [- Cuba]: Letzte Liebe (ÖST?/BRD © 2003)
(mind.)
Claudine Wilde: NA [0:17] & sBA [0:49] & sBI [1:21(-1:22)]
Radost Bokel: sD [1:08 1:10]
Sabine Vitua: sBH (von der Seite) [0:01] (innerh. Rückbl.) & OO [0:08/0:09] & sexy (?) [0:15]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)]

6.00-6.40 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Am Arsch (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:24) 0:35]

9.15-10.05, one:
Der Dicke: Südseeträume (BRD © 2005)
Katrin Pollitt: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47(-0:48)]

ca. 10.00-10.55 ?, kabel eins:
NAVY CIS: L.A.: Ein Freund wie Max (NCIS: Los Angeles (= NCIS: LA): [4.23] Parley; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Jeananne Goossen: OH- & sBH (mit sD) & sD & sexy (Unterhose) (& sPO- ?)

10.05-10.55 (auch Montag, 13.40-14.30), hr:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der große Knall (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexandra Kamp: (OH (li.) bzw.) OO- (lO-; kurz) [(0:45-)0:46]
Ursela Monn (50+): OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:31 (recht kurz)]

11.05?-12.55 und 3.55-5.20, RTL:
_Piratensender_ POWER PLAY {so} (BRD o.J. [1981 od. 1982])
Katja Flint: sexy (Slip) [1:11 1:12] & OH+ (re.) [1:12] & sexy [1:13]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf schw.-w. Zeitungsfoto) [0:24]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (eine mit sD [li.]) [0:19]
[einige bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy ? [1:15 1:16]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (eine fast nur rO) [1:12/1:13]
[(mind.?) zwei Unbekannte]: sD [0:10]

12.15-13.45 und 2.35-4.05, SWR:
WEINGUT WADER: _Das Familiengeheimnis_ (BRD © 2018)
Caroline Hartig: sexy od. sBI [0:46/0:47] & sD(-) [(1:21) 1:22 (jew. recht kurz)]
Henriette Richter-Röhl: sNIP [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:48] & sNIP (li.) [1:18] & sD(-) [1:22]
Kyra Sophia Kahre: sD [(0:57?) 0:58]

12.30-14.00, hr:
ZUM GLÜCK GIBT’s SCHREINER (BRD © 2020)
Henriette Richter-Röhl: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:00] & (mind.) sD- [0:41] & OH- [1:05] & sBH & OH- [1:08]
[unbekannt]: sD [(0:50) 0:51]

12.55-14.40? und 0.30-2.10, RTL:
Die Supernasen (BRD o.J. [1983])
Andrea L’Arronge: sD [(0:43) 0:44-0:45]
Susann [B.] Winter: OO [0:23(rO) 0:24(kurz) 0:25]
Thea Gottschalk: sexy [0:50 0:51 0:52/0:53 1:00/1:01 1:02]
[unbekannt (1)]: OO (auf Kalenderfoto) [0:02 0:11 0:19/0:20 0:21 0:24 0:25 0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO (auf Poster) [(0:02 0:21) 0:26]
[unbekannt (3)]: OO (lO) (auf Poster) [(0:02 0:20 0:21) 0:25 0:26]
[unbekannt (4)]: OO (auf Poster) [0:20 (0:21) 0:24 0:26]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sNIP [0:19] bzw. sD (re.) [0:28 (sehr kurz)]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [1:14]
[vier bzw. drei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:46-0:47 0:49]

13.15-14.45, rbb:
Ein Gauner Gottes (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Saskia Vester: sD [0:25 (recht kurz)]

14.03-15.30, Das Erste:
Utta Danella: Das Familiengeheimnis, Teil 1 (BRD © 2004)
Dennenesch Zoudé: OH [0:08] (& OH(-) od. OH- ? [0:12]) & sD [0:55/0:56] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:19 (recht kurz)] & sD+ [1:24] & (mind.) sD-
Stephanie Kellner: OH(-) [1:19]

14.05-16.45 (auch Montag, 22.55-1.30), ATV:
Transformers (USA 2007)
Megan Fox: sexy [ca. 0:25] & sD
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sD
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

14.17-15.55, ORF 1:
Plan B für die Liebe (The Back-up Plan; USA 2010)
Jennifer Lopez: sexy [0:09 0:22?] & sD(-) [0:24(kurz) (0:26)] & sexy [0:32 0:33 0:35 ca.0:42] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:54] (& sexy u./od. sUPS- ? [ca. 0:57]) & sD [1:02-1:04 (1:06) 1:08(-)1:10] & (mind.) sD-
Noureen DeWulf: sD [(0:08/0:09 1:25) 1:26 1:28 1:29]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [(0:10) 0:11 1:11/1:12 (1:13 [recht kurz])] bzw. ... [1:14]
[unbekannt (Jennifer Lopez' (schwangeres) Bodydouble)]: sPO & (sehr kurz) OO- (rO-) [1:07]

14.40?-16.45 und 2.10-3.55, RTL:
2 NASEN TANKEN _SUPER_ [= Zwei Nasen tanken Super - Die Supernasen II {laut IMDb}] (BRD o.J. [1984])
Sonja Tuchman {hier so}: sD(-) [1:16] & sD (li.) [1:19 (sehr kurz)] & OH(-) [1:21] & sD [1:24 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:55] & sD bzw. OH(-) [0:56-0:57] (Name vlt. im Abspann)
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:22/0:23]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:48/0:49 0:49/0:50]

14.45-16.15, rbb:
Das Glück am Horizont (BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Schubert: sD [(0:58[kurz]) 0:59(kurz) 1:00 1:02 (1:03 1:04) 1:05]

15.30-17.00, Das Erste:
Utta Danella: Das Familiengeheimnis, Teil 2 (BRD © 2004)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD [bes. 1:03 1:06] & (mind.) sD-
Stephanie Kellner: sBA [0:11 0:13] & (PO &) OO (zumind. rO) [0:39(-)0:40]

15.55-16.20 / 16.20-16.45 / 16.45-17.15, WDR:
die LottoKönige {so}: Wer nichts wird, wird Wirt! / Ein Anfang und ein Ende? / Bis dass der Tod euch scheidet... (BRD © 2015)
Sandra Borgmann: sexy (Slip) [0:02 bzw. 0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

16.00-17.31, ORF 1:
Bridget Jones- Schokolade zum Frühstück (Bridget Jones's Diary / Le journal de Bridget Jones; GB/USA/IRL/FRA 2001)
Renée Zellweger: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:12/0:13] & sexy [0:15(Slip) 0:16] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:21-0:22 0:23-0:24] & sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:25-0:26] & sD [0:34 0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38 (0:39) 0:40] & sBH & sD(-) [0:44 (jew. kurz)] & sPO unter sCT (Bodydouble ?) [0:49] & sexy (Slip) [1:24 1:25 (1:26)] & (mind.) sD- (sowie Szenenausschnitte innerhalb des zumeist nicht gesendeten Abspanns)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: NA [1:13 (recht kurz)]

16.05-16.35 (auch Montag, 14.20-14.45), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Die Hummertherapie] (how i met your mother: [8.9] Lobster Crawl; USA 2012)
Alyson Hannigan: sD(-) [0:11 0:13 (0:16 0:17)]
Chelan Simmons: (mind.) sD- [0:09]
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) [(0:18) 0:19]

16.45-19.45 (auch Montag, 1.30-3.50), ATV:
Transformers: Die Rache (Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen; USA 2009)
Isabel Lucas: sexy od. sUPS
Megan Fox: sD & sUPS & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (mind.) sexy

17.40-19.15, ORF 1:
Kiss & Kill (Killers; USA 2010)
Catherine O'Hara: sNIP (?) [0:37]
Katherine Heigl: (sexy ? [0:13] & sexy ? (etw. hautfarb. Unterhose v. d. Seite [wohl kaum (seitl.) PO-]) [0:16 (recht kurz)] &) OH(-) (?) [0:17] & sBH [0:24-0:26] & sD(-) od. sD [0:39 1:19] & (mind.) sD- [1:20]
Katheryn Winnick: sD(-) [1:09]
Lisa Ann Walter: (mind.) sD- [0:30] & sD [0:37]
[zahlreiche bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06(-)0:07]

[Fortsetzung frühestens morgen möglich]


----------



## Anonymos (22 Aug. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 22.(/23.) August 2022:

20.15-22.00 (auch Dienstag, 0.40-2.25), arte:
Outland - Planet der Verdammten (Outland; GB 1981)
(mind.)
Sharon Duce: OO (rO) bzw. OH+/NA+ bzw. OO- [0:28 0:29 0:30 0:31]

20.15-21.10, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Eine Geschichte zum Schluss (Bones: [4.25] The End in the Beginning; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sBH [vermutl. am Anfang] (gemäß Bild[ern]) 

ca. 20.15-22.35 ? (auch Dienstag, ca. 22.55-1.10 ?), kabel eins:
G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra {oder (laut IMDb): G.I. Joe - Geheimakte Cobra} (G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra / G.I. Joe; USA/CZE 2009)
Rachel Nichols: (mind.) sD- (bei Sport-BH) [ca. 0:31]
Sienna Miller: sexy [ca. 1:26]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.05 und 1.00-1.45, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Schutzengel (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Jennifer Frank: (mind.) sD- [0:44]

21.45-23.15, hr:
tatort: Ein neues Leben (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Böger: sBH [1:03]
Mina Tander: sD(-) [1:04-1:05] & sUPS- [1:06 (kurz)]
Nina Proll: sD(-) [1:04 1:05 1:06]

21.55-22.52, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Der Prozess] (Desperate Housewives: [8.21] The People Will Hear; USA 2012)
Brit Morgan: sD [0:09-0:10 0:37]
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sNIP (re.) [0:29]
Felicity Huffman: OH- [0:36]

22.00-23.50, arte:
DIE TRÄUMER (Innocents = Innocents - The Dreamers / the DREAMERS / The Dreamers - I sognatori; FRA/GB/ITA © 2003)
Eva Green: OH- [0:25] & sD(+?) [0:26] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:29] & sBI (von re. Seite; auf Foto) [0:40 (0:51)] & OO [0:49] & PU bzw. OO [0:50-0:51 0:52-0:53] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:54] & PU [0:55-0:59] & PU (nPU & rO-) & (mind.) PO- [1:00] & OO- (rO-) & PO(-) [1:01] & PO(-) [1:02] & sCT(-) ("sCT(-)-PU") [1:02-1:03] & sCT- od. sNIP (re.) [1:04 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sCT- [1:05/1:06] & PU & PO bzw. OO(-) [1:11-1:12] & PU(-) [1:14] & PU [1:15(-)1:16] & OO [1:23-1:24(-1:25)] & (mind.) OH- [1:25/1:26] & sCT(-) ("sCT(-)-PU") [1:29 1:30] & nPU [1:33 1:34] & PU bzw. PO(-) & nPU (jew. kurz) [1:36-1:37]

22.05-23.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Endstation (BRD o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
Katrin Heß: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:18 (recht kurz)]

22.10-23.50, mdr:
Beast (GB © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jessie Buckley: sBH (li. Hälfte) ? (sehr kurz) & OH(+?) [1:16] & OO [1:17 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:19] & sD(-)

ca. 22.35-1.10 und 3.00-5.05 ?, kabel eins:
(The ?) Matrix Revolutions (The Matrix Revolutions; USA/AUS 2003)
Monica Bellucci: sD
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sPO(-?)
[... Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibung[en])

22.35-23.20, one:
TINA MOBIL: Ick lebe noch [=] Episode 6 (BRD © 2021)
Gabriela Maria Schmeide (50+): OO- (rO- im Spiegel) [0:15] & (sBH- mit) sD [0:24/0:25]

22.52-23.47, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Ich war's!] (Desperate Housewives: [8.22] Give Me the Blame; USA 2012)
Eva Longoria: sD [(0:25-)0:26]
Felicity Huffman: OH- [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Vanessa Williams: sD(-) [0:37]

22.55-23.40, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - Der FrauenKnast {so}: KNOCKOUT (BRD © 2002)
Anja Beatrice Kaul: OH(-) [0:16]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

23.10-0.15, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Ein Wettlauf gegen den Schaum (Bones: [4.15] The Bones That Foam; USA 2009)
Nicole Malgarini: sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

23.25-0.05, zdf_neo:
Am Anschlag - Die Macht der Kränkung: Sarah (BRD(/ÖST) © 2021)
Antje Traue: (mind.) sD- [0:19] & OH [(0:29-)0:30]

23.30-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Camper (BRD 2017 od. 2018)
Antje Koch: PU & PO & OH & sPO
Bettina Lamprecht: OO(-) (lO[-]) & PO
Birge Schade (50+): OO & PO
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

23.40-0.35, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: KABALE UND LIEBE (BRD © 2002)
Marie-Ernestine Worch: sBH [0:25 0:29]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

23.47-0.35, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Das letzte Pokerspiel] (Desperate Housewives: [8.23] Finishing the Hat; USA 2012)
(mind.)
Andrea Bowen: sD [0:18 (0:19)]
Eva Longoria: sD [mehrf.]
Kiersten Warren: sD [0:40]
Marcia Cross: sBH [0:02 (recht kurz)] (Ausschnitt aus der Folge "Schlachtfelder" / "Running to Stand Still")
Roselyn Sanchez: sD od. sD(-) [0:15]
Vanessa Williams: sD [mehrf.]

23.50-1.15, mdr:
Der Nachtmahr (BRD 2015)
Carolyn Genzkow: Oops & sBI & sexy
Julika Jenkins: sNIP (& sCT- ?)
Lynn Femme: sBI & sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung[en])

0.05-1.40, one:
Auf kurze Distanz (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Britta Hammelstein: OH(+?) [1:15] & OO- (rO-) [1:16 (recht kurz)]

0.05-0.50, zdf_neo:
Am Anschlag - Die Macht der Kränkung: Ingeborg (BRD(/ÖST) © 2021)
Antje Traue: (mind.) sD- [0:29 (recht kurz)]
Lea Zoë Voss: sBH [0:32] & (mind.) sPO- (seitl.) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sBH (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:35(-)0:36]

0.10-1.05, SRF 1:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 17 = 1. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
[unbekannt]: PU [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

ca. 0.30-0.50 ?, sixx:
DIE LÄUSEMUTTER: Die Glanz[-]Methode (BRD © 2019)
Penelope Frego: sD(-) [0:03] & sD(-) od. sD [0:04] & (mind.) sD- [0:10-0:11]

1.15-3.20, mdr:
Der Unbestechliche - Mörderisches Marseille (La French; FRA/BEL © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Céline Sallette: sCT(-)-BH & (am Sz.-Ende kurz) OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:44(-)0:45]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:38 [kurz]) 0:39]

1.40-3.10, one:
Nichts zu verlieren (BRD/ÖST © 2017)
Chantal [eigtl. Chantel ?] von Byrd: sBH [0:02 0:03] & sBH (& (kurz) nPU ?) [0:06]
Emily Cox: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:21]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI bzw. ... (auf kleinen Fotos auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

2.00-3.30, ZDF:
Spy City [Teil 1 = Folge 1: Codename Beethoven & Folge 2: Räuber und Gendarm {jew. laut ZDF}] (BRD/GB/CZE(/USA) © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur erste Hälfte):}
Leonie Benesch: sBH [0:10 0:32/0:33]
Romane Portail: OO [(0:30/)0:31] & sBH [0:31]

3.30-5.05, ZDF:
Spy City [Teil 2 = Folge 3: Der Feind meines Feindes & Folge 4: Auf Leben und Tod {jew. laut ZDF}] (BRD/GB/CZE(/USA) © 2020)
Johanna Wokalek: sNIP (re.) [1:10]
Leonie Benesch: OO [0:06]
(Zeitangaben inkl. Rückblick am Anfang, der heute fehlen könnte)

4.20-5.45, Tele 5:
Extremities (USA 1986)
Farrah Fawcett: OH+ [0:31] & OO(-) (rO[-]) (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:36] & sUPS- (?) & sD+ (& Oops ?) [0:38] & sD od. sD(-) [0:39] & sD(-) & Oops (re.) [0:40] & sD & Oops (re.) [0:41-0:42] & sD & sUPS [0:43] & sUPS- [0:44] & sD & sUPS [0:45] & sD [0:48 0:49 0:56] (teilw. nur recht bzw. sehr kurz)

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen früh)]


----------



## Anonymos (23 Aug. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 23.(/24.) August 2022:

5.55-6.45 und 11.30-12.20, one:
Der Dicke: Große Pläne (BRD © 2007)
Kathrin Kühnel: sD (recht kurz) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:01(/0:02)] & sD(-) [0:04]

6.20-7.05 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Neues Leben (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:00) 0:10/0:11 (0:13) 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19 0:20 (0:21 0:24 0:25 0:26 0:34/0:35 0:37)]
Nadja Becker: sD [0:14]

ca. 7.05-7.30, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Busch bin ich (TWO and a half MEN: [2.11] Last Chance to See Those Tattoos; USA 2004)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:12]
Marin Hinkle: sBH (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:11] & sD(-) [0:16]

ca. 7.30-7.55, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Nase voll Alan (TWO and a half MEN: [2.12] A Lung Full of Alan; USA 2005)
Paget Brewster: sD [(0:01) 0:02-0:04 0:05 0:07-0:08 0:10 (0:11) (0:12-)0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17-0:19]

8.55-10.25, SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Mama allein zu Haus (BRD(/USA) © 2018)
Emilia Bernsdorf: sNIP [0:44]
Gesine Cukrowski: sD [0:36]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Männerkrisen (BRD © 2004)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sexy [0:11 (recht kurz)]
Arzu Bazman: OH [0:38 (2x sehr kurz)]

9.28-9.49, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Chef mal anders ([scrubs]: [[4.20]] My Boss’s Free Haircut; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (s)PO-- [0:16 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD(-) [0:10]

ca. 9.40-10.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wunderschönen Haare ([scrubs]: [[5.15]] My Extra Mile; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:18(/0:19)]
Maria Menounos: sD(-) od. sD [0:13 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:18]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Um jeden Preis (BRD © 2004)
Jenny Gröllmann (50+): sexy (?) [0:03 (0:04 [kurz])]

ca. 10.05-10.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine clevere Idee ([scrubs]: [[5.16]] My Bright Idea; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (& (recht kurz) sNIP [re.]) [0:18(-)0:19] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:20]

10.10-10.31 (auch Mittwoch, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Maßnahme ([scrubs]: [[4.22]] My Big Move; USA © 2005)
Christa Miller: sD [0:00/0:01] & sD(-) [0:20 (= Absp.)]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
Die Erntehelferin (BRD © 2007)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Christine Neubauer: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sNIP (re.) [0:32] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:48] & sD(-) (li.) [0:49] & sexy (& (sehr kurz) OH- (ob. RÜ) ?) [0:50] & sD(-) [1:04] & sD (re.) [1:07] & sBH [1:24]

ca. 11.00-11.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Aufrichtigkeit ([scrubs]: [[5.18]] My New Suit; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD (bzw. sexy) [0:07(-0:08)]

13.35-14.25, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Unruhige Zeiten (BRD © 2009)
Sandra S. Leonhard: NA [0:16] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:28 (0:29)]

ca. 13.45-14.40 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Balthasar (Charmed: [3.8] Sleuthing with the Enemy; USA 2000)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:10(kurz) 0:22]

ca. 14.05-14.30 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.30-6.50), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Geh von meinen Haaren runter (TWO and a half MEN: [2.13] Zejdz z Zmoich Wlosów; USA 2005)
Magdalena Zielinska [= Magdalena Holland]: sD(-) [0:01]
Marin Hinkle: sBI [0:08-0:09]
Nicole Forester: sexy [0:16 0:17]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Falsche Tatsachen (BRD © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Marie Seiser: sD(-) [0:01]

14.40-15.35, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Cate aus dem Eis (House M.D.: [4.11] Frozen; USA 2008)
Mira Sorvino: (... ? [0:18] &) (zumind. sugger.) OH(-) [0:19] & (mind.) OH- [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:20(-0:21)]

ca. 14.40-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Besessen (Charmed: [3.9] Coyote Piper; USA 2001)
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [(0:28 0:29) 0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34-0:35 (0:36 0:37) 0:38]

ca. 15.40-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wenn der Eismann kommt (Charmed: [3.10] We All Scream for Ice Cream; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [(0:05 0:07 0:40) 0:41]

16.25-16.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der alte Alan (TWO and a half MEN: [4.9] Corey's Been Dead for an Hour; USA 2006)
Danielle Bisutti: sD [0:03 0:04]
Izabel Goulart: sD(-) od. sD [0:19]
Melanie Lynskey: sD [(0:08) 0:11/0:12]

ca. 16.30-17.25 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.45-14.40 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Gegen alle Regeln (Charmed: [3.11] Blinded by the Whitelighter; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:39-0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:05 0:26] & sD [0:28(-0:30)] & sNIP- [0:41]
[unbekannt (Sängerin der Musikgruppe "Box")]: sexy [0:39]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Buch der Schatten (Charmed: [1.1] Something Wicca This Way Comes; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:09(-0:10)] & sexy [0:14-0:15 (0:17) 0:18 0:19 (0:20) 0:41 (0:42)]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Leck nicht an deiner Haarbürste (TWO and a half MEN: [4.10] Kissing Abraham Lincoln; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:00] & sD [0:06]
Carrie Stevens: sD [0:20]
Katherine LaNasa: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:02 (kurz)] & ~OH(-) bzw. sBI [0:08-0:09] & sBH (mit sD) [0:17]

17.20-17.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Entweihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [4.11] Walnuts and Demerol; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:06 (0:07) 0:08(-0:09) (0:14)]
Jessica Collins: sD [0:07 0:08 (0:10) 0:11]
Marin Hinkle: sD(-) [(0:03) 0:05 (0:09)]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.40-15.35 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verlorene Seelen (Charmed: [3.12] Wrestling with Demons; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:09/0:10] & sexy [0:41]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Teuflische Augen (Charmed: [1.2] I've Got You Under My Skin; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:00) 0:01(-)0:02] & sexy
Cynthia King: sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:07 0:21]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:35]

17.50-18,15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan ist anders (TWO and a half MEN: [4.12] Castrating Sheep in Montana; USA 2007)
Sara Rue: sD [0:13 (0:17 0:18)]

ca. 18.20-19.15 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.35-16.30 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Böse In Mir {so} (Charmed: [3.13] Bride and Gloom; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:23) 0:25 0:27] & sBH [0:30(/0:31)] & sexy [0:33 0:34]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:02 0:04 (0:10-0:11) 0:18 0:19 0:37]
Una Damon: sD(-) [0:06-0:07 (0:18) 0:19 (0:26) 0:32(-0:33) (0:34) 0:35 (0:36 0:37)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.20), Comedy Central:
modern family: Claire und Phil in flagranti (modern family: [2.13] Caught in the Act; USA © 2011)
Julie Bowen: OH- (vlt. NA) [0:02] & sD (li.) [0:03]
Sofia Vergara: (mind.) sD- [0:09]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Auch junge Menschen sind mal verschleimt (TWO and a half MEN: [4.16] Young People Have Phlegm Too; USA 2007)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD
Molly Morgan: sD(-) od. sD
Morgan Fairchild (50+): sD

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Borowski und das dunkle Netz (BRD © 2017)
[Ada] Philine Stappenbeck: sBI (auf Foto) [0:31 (sehr kurz)] & sBI (& sPO[-]) [1:11-1:12]
Svenja Hermuth: sD(-) [(0:19 0:20[kurz]) 0:28 (0:32)] & (sBH (mit sD) & OO- bzw.) OO [(0:32/)0:33] & OO [0:36]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO [0:43] bzw. PU bzw. PO bzw. (kurz) OO (rO) [0:44] bzw. PU(-?) [0:45 (kurz)]
[(eine bzw.) einige Unbekannte]: sexy (Sport-BH) [(0:43) 0:44 0:45]

20.15-21.45, BR:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borcherts Abrechnung (BRD(/CZE) © 2016)
[unbekannt]: PU [0:01] & OO (z.T. auf (Zeitungs-)Foto) [(0:19 0:25(kurz) 0:28) 0:29 0:30 (0:32 0:40 1:06)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO & sPO bzw. sBH bzw. sexy (Slip) [0:01] bzw. sD [0:30]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO (& z.T. sPO) [0:29-0:30]
(und weitere Nacktfotos [0:25 1:03 1:04 1:06])

20.15-22.40, NITRO:
Der Hauch des Todes (The Living Daylights; GB 1987)
Kell Tyler [= Belle Avery] ?: sBI [0:06]
Virginia Hey: OO- (lO-) & (sehr kurz) OO(-) (lO(-) [& rO- ?]) & sPO(-) [1:08] (& sBA ?)
[einige Unbekannte]: NA (?) bzw. sBA [0:07-0:09 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA bzw. sBI [0:54/0:55]

ca. 20.15-22.55 ? und 1.10-3.10 ?, kabel eins:
Die Akte Jane (G.I. Jane; USA/GB © 1997)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Demi Moore: OH+ (vlt. Oops od. OO- (rO-) {zumind. auf Blu-Ray (nicht auf DVD) erkennbar}) [0:11 (recht kurz)] (& OH- ? [0:13 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:17 0:52] & sBH(-) (sNIP) [0:53] & sexy [0:54/0:55 (0:56)] & PO bzw. OH [0:58/0:59] & sBI [1:22/1:23]
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI [1:22/1:23]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Nord Nord Mord: Clüver und der leise Tod (BRD © 2018)
Mina Tander: OH(-) [0:00] & sBH (mit sD) [0:25] & OH [0:50] & sD od. OH(-) [0:54 (0:55)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:13/1:14]
[zwei (od. zumind. eine [weibl.]) Unbekannte]: NA(+?) [0:26]
[zwei Unbekannte]: NA+ (PO- ?) [0:26]

22.00-23.30 und 1.35-3.05, NDR:
Polizeiruf 110: Sabine (BRD © 2021)
Anneke Kim Sarnau: (OH- ? bzw.) OH(-/+?) (kurz) [(0:53-)0:54]
Mieke Schymura: sD [0:58/0:59]

22.05-22.50 und 0.40-1.20, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen (House M.D.: [3.13] Needle in a Haystack; USA 2007)
Jessy Schram: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

22.40-0.40 (auch Mittwoch, 0.50-2.30), NITRO:
Chaos (CAN/GB/USA 2005)
Justine Waddell: sBH [?] (re. Hälfte)
Natasha Malthe {laut IMDb} [= Natassia Malthe]: OO [ca. 0:35]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.55-0.20, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: Keine Liebe[,] kein Leben (BRD © 1994)
Paulina Mielech: (NA+ bzw. OH bzw.) OO (rO; recht kurz) [(0:21-)0:23] & OO- (lO-; recht kurz) & (länger) sexy (Slip) [0:55] & sexy (Slip) [0:56]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:14]

23.21-0.49, ORF 2:
Herzjagen (ÖST/BRD © 2018)
Martina Gedeck (50+): sD [0:05] & sNIP (li.) [0:18/0:19] & sD(-) [0:27] & OH(-) (& (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- ?) [0:43] & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:44] & sNIP (re.) [1:27]

23.35-1.05, WDR:
tatort: _BRÜDER _(BRD © 1996)
Rita Lengyel: OO [0:52] & sPO- & OO [0:53] & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) (re.) [1:20-1:21]

0.15-2.15, hr:
Liebe {oder: Amour - Liebe} (Amour; FRA/BRD/ÖST 2012)
Emmanuelle Riva (80+): OO (lO) [ca. 1:19] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.31-1.00, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Der Schwamm für den Mann] (New Girl: [4.3] Julie Berkman's Older Sister; USA © 2014)
Kaitlin Olson: sD(-) [0:18/0:19]
Odelya Halevi: sD [0:20]

0.35-3.00, RTL:
Marvel's The Avengers {oder: The Avengers} (The Avengers = Marvel's The Avengers; USA 2012)
Scarlett Johansson: sD [ca. 0:14] (& sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.40-2.20, NITRO:
The Fighters 3: No Surrender (Never Back Down: No Surrender; USA 2016)
Elidh MacQueen: sD(-?) (unter sCT) [ca. 0:08] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[eine od. zwei Unbekannte]: ... ("naked" gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

0.41-2.08, ORF 1:
Coconuts {oder: Coconuts - Immer Ärger mit der Kohle} (ÖST/BRD 1985)
Olivia Pascal: PU (?) & OO [mehrf.] & sWS & ...
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [am Anfang] bzw. PU [ca. 1:05]
(da der Film seit einer Ewigkeit nur noch im leider nicht empfangbaren ORF (aber nicht in der ORF-TVthek) gezeigt wird, ist eine Überprüfung und Vervollständigung meiner Uralt(teil)notizen nicht möglich ...)

0.55-2.45, SWR:
Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden (American Gigolo; USA © 1980)
Lauren Hutton: sNIP [0:34] & sexy (?) [0:35] & OO [0:36 (recht kurz)] & Oops (li.) [0:37] & OH- [0:38] & sNIP [0:47]
Linda Horn: OO [0:03] & OH- [0:04 0:05]
Michele Drake: OO [0:03 0:05]
Nina Van Pallandt: sexy (?) [0:56] & sNIP- [0:56 0:57]
Patti Carr [= Patricia Carr]: OO [0:19] & OH [0:20]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:35]

2.05-3.55, ZDF:
Schatten der Mörder - Shadowplay [Teil 1 = Folge 1 & Folge 2] (Shadowplay; BRD/GB/CAN/CZE o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mala Emde: sNIP (& sCT- ?) (li.) [ca. 1:03]
Tuppence Middleton: sexy (?) [ca. 1:19 1:23]


----------



## Anonymos (23 Aug. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 24.(/25.) August 2022:

6.20-7.05 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Kein Heim (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:00 0:01 0:04 0:05 0:08-0:09 0:27 0:30]
Irina Miller: sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16-0:17 (0:31-0:32)]

7.50-8.10, zdf_neo:
FETT UND FETT: VOLL NETT (BRD © 2019)
Isabella Wolf: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:19/0:20]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Auch Clowns müssen weinen (BRD © 2001)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Margrit Sartorius: OO (im Spiegel) [0:22 (recht kurz)]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Unverhofft kommt oft (BRD © 2004)
Oona Plany: sexy [0:05]

9.56-10.43, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Ein todsicherer Tipp (ÖST/BRD © 2001)
Lilian Klebow: sD(-) [0:19]
Nina Schönfeld: OO [0:00-0:01] & PU & PO [0:02] & OO [0:09 0:10/0:11]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:21]

10.10-10.31 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Kollegen, die Egozentriker ([scrubs]: [[4.24]] My Drive By; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:16] & (mind.) sD- [0:17]

14.15-16.00, arte:
Kiss Me Kosher (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Luise Wolfram: OH(-) (li.) [0:09 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:33-0:34] & sD [1:37 (= Absp.)]
Moran Rosenblatt: sBA (re. mit sD) [0:33 0:34]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [0:33 0:34]

14.45-16.10 und 3.50-5.20 (auch Donnerstag, 7.40-9.10), one:
Am Ende der Lüge (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:57 0:58] & sD(-) [1:03 1:05]

ca. 14.55-15.50 ?, kabel eins:
</SCORPION> : Hochzeit mit Hindernissen (</SCORPION> : [3.23] Something Burrowed, Something Blew; USA 2017)
Katharine McPhee: sD (gemäß Bild)

15.30-16.30, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Folgenreich (House M.D.: [4.14] Living the Dream; USA 2008)
Anne Dudek: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

16.15-17.05, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Aus der Nähe (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Ellen Schlootz: OH(-) [0:13]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 13.00-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Rendezvous mit einem Geist (Charmed: [1.4] Dead Man Dating; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:09 0:10) 0:16]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:06/0:07]

19.05-19.30 (auch Donnerstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die frenetische Detektivin (TWO and a half MEN: [4.18] It Never Rains in Hooterville; USA 2007)
April Bowlby: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBH [0:17/0:18] & sD [0:19]

20.15-21.15, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters: “Die schwarze Witwe” (ÖST © 2019)
Johanna Ingelfinger: sexy (?) [ca. 0:16] & sD [ca. 0:18 (0:21 0:22)] & PO [ca. 0:22] & OO(-) (lO[-]) # {od. (mind.) OO- (lO-)} [ca. 0:24] & NA+ [ca. 0:43]
(erste Minuten verpasst)

20.15-22.50, NITRO:
Lizenz zum Töten (Licence to Kill (= License to Kill); GB/USA © 1989)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Carey Lowell: sexy [1:04 1:08 1:09 (1:10) 1:11 1:27 1:28] & sD [(1:30) 1:31 (1:32)] & sNIP [1:39 1:42/1:43] & sexy [1:44] & sNIP (li.) [1:51] & sD(-) [2:04] & (mind.) sD-
Jeannine Bisignano: "sB" & (mind.) sPO- [0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52]
Priscilla Barnes: sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Talisa Soto: OH(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:35] & (sehr kurz) NA(+?) (PO- ?) & (recht kurz) OH [0:40] & sD(-) [1:00 1:03 1:04 (1:05) 1:06] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt (?)]: sD+ [0:10 (= Vorsp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (nur scheinbar ?) NA(+) bzw. OO- (?) bzw. "sB" [0:08-0:10 (= Vorsp.)]

ca. 20.15-23.00 ? und 0.50-3.05 ?, kabel eins:
Creed - Rocky's Legacy (Creed; USA 2015)
Tessa Thompson: sBH (zumind. von hint.) & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) (& NA od. OH ? & sexy ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild)

20.15-21.40, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Bullenball (BRD © 2010)
Anne Brendler: sD [0:00 0:33(kurz)]

21.15-22.20, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters: “Die Stimmen” (ÖST 2019)
Angelika Niedetzky: sD [0:19]

22.00-23.30, BR:
Zwei am großen See: Feindliche Übernahme (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Petra Berndt: sD [0:19-0:20]

22.10-23.40, mdr:
tatort: Mauerblümchen (BRD © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Natalia Belitski: (mind.) OO- (lO-; im Spiegel) & PO [0:01 (sehr bzw. recht kurz)] & PO (recht kurz) & {andere Szene} sBH (von hint./li. Seite) [0:02] & sBH (mit sD; in Video) [1:13]

22.30-23.20 und 2.00-2.50, hr:
CHARITÉ: Schwere Geburt (BRD/CZE © 2019)
Katharina Heyer: sexy (?) [0:30:3X (sehr kurz)]
Mala Emde: sexy (?) [0:01 0:03-0:04]

22.50-0.50, NITRO:
Lucky Number Slevin (USA(/CAN?) © 2005)
Janet Lane: sBH (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO- (li.) [0:06]
Jennifer Miller: OO & PO- [0:18]
Lucy Liu: (mind.) sD- [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:20] & sD(-) od. sD [0:53] & sD(-) [0:55] & Oops- [1:00 (sehr kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:01]
(oder - wie bei Tele5-Version mit etwas längerem Filmanfang - jeweils eine Minute später)

ca. 22.55-1.05, PRO 7:
Fantasy Island (USA 2020)
Charlotte McKinney: sPO & sBI (mit sD) [mehrf.]
Lucy Hale: sexy
Maggie Q [= Maggie (Denise) Quigley]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [ca. 0:08] & sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt]: OO(-?) (im Hintergr.)
[... Unbekannte]: OO [wohl nur in "Unrated Version"] bzw. OH ? bzw. sBI
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bildern)

ca. 23.00-0.50 ? und 3.20-4.40 ?, kabel eins:
Shootout - Keine Gnade (Bullet to the Head; USA 2012)
Sarah Shahi: sNIP [0:24 0:25 (0:26)] & NA+ od. OH+ [0:54] & PO (recht kurz) & OO (sehr kurz) [0:55]
Weronika Rosati: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:03] & OH+ [0:04] & (mind.) OH- [0:05] & OH+ od. NA+ [0:07] & PO (& OO- (lO-) ?) [0:12]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:08]
[... Unbekannte]: PU od. OO(+) bzw. OO bzw. PO bzw. sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sD(-?) (bzw. ... ?) [0:41-0:45]

23.45-0.15, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Aruba (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI & (mind.) OH- & sD
Veronika ...: sBI
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

23.55-1.40, Tele 5:
It Stains the Sands Red (USA 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Brittany Allen: sexy [0:02ff. ...] & sD(-) [0:14] & sD [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sBH & sPO(-) [0:33] & {jew. laut Mr. Skin} sD [ca. 0:41] & (mind.) sexy ("nPU-NA" ?) [ca. 0:46]

23.59-1.28, 3sat:
Blutsschwestern - nach Motiven des Romans "Warten auf Poirot" von Nora Miedler (BRD/ÖST © 2013) [= Die Tote in der Berghütte (BRD/ÖST © 2014) {ZDF-Version}]
Nicolette Krebitz: sexy [0:18 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:32 0:33 (0:34) 0:35 0:48(kurz)]
Nora von Waldstätten: sBH [0:22]
Silke Bodenbender: sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:21 0:22]

0.20-1.10, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: nur ehrliche liebe ist gute liebe (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) (& sexy ? [0:25]) & OO- (zumind. lO-) [0:27]
Carmen Birk: nPU {gemäß Bild} (wohl "nPU-Oops") & OH(-) [0:10 (sehr bzw. recht kurz)]
Ioana Iacob: sBH & (recht kurz) OO & PO [0:36]
Karolina Lodyga: sBH (überw. mit sD) [(0:02-)0:03 0:04 0:05]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sBH [0:06]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PO [0:48] (innerh. Vorschau)

0.30-2.45, arte:
Bohnenstange (Дылда [= Dylda]; RUS 2019)
Wasilisa Pereligina [= Vasilisa Perelygina]: PU [ca. 0:37] & OO [ca. 1:45] & sexy
Viktoria Miroschnitschenko [= Viktorija Mirošničenko]: (mind.) OO [ca. 0:37] & (s?)PO-
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO bzw. PO [ca. 0:37]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.35-2.20 (auch Donnerstag, 1.55-3.35), ATV II:
The Paperboy (USA 2012)
Camille Balsamo: sBI [0:34 (0:35?) 0:36 0:37]
Leslie Hippensteel [= Leslie Steele]: sBI [0:34 (0:35?) 0:36 0:37]
Macy Gray: sUPS [0:05]
Nicole Kidman: (mind.) sD- [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:26 (0:27)] & sBI [0:34-0:35 (0:36) 0:37 0:38] & sexy [1:03 (1:04)] & sBH [1:05 1:06 1:07 1:15 1:16] & sexy (BH von hint.) [1:17]
Shannon Trosclair {laut Mr. Skin}: OO [0:49]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:34 (0:35?) 0:36 0:37]

1.01-1.44, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 12 = 4. Folge der 2. Staffel] (BRD © 2017)
Leonie Benesch: sexy [0:23 (od. 0:21) (recht kurz)] (der Rückblick am Anfang könnte heute fehlen)

1.10-2.00, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: rosen fallen vom himmel (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [0:33]
Carmen Birk: OH- [?] (ob. RÜ) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & PO [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Karolina Lodyga: sD(-) (re.; sehr kurz) & sNIP [?] (li.) [0:02]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sexy [0:05 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38 (sehr kurz)]
[neun Unbekannte]: PO & PU [0:44] & {mind. zwei} OO [0:45] & PU (& PO) bzw. PO(+) bzw. OO [0:46] & PU (& PO) bzw. OO [0:47] & {nur eine} OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:48 (recht kurz)]

ca. 1.15-2.55, PRO 7:
Final Destination 3 (USA/CAN/BRD 2006)
(mind.)
Chelan Simmons: sexy [(0:04) 0:28 (0:29) 0:30 0:31] & (sBI bzw.) OO [0:31-0:32] & OO [0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36]
Crystal Lowe: sexy [(0:04) 0:19?(kurz) 0:29 0:30 0:31] & (sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw.) OO [0:31-0:32] & OH(-?) [0:33] & OO [0:34 0:35 0:36?]

1.25-2.55, BR:
Antons Fest (BRD © 2013)
Alexandra Finder: (mind.) sD- [0:40/0:41 0:43] & sD(-) (li.) [1:12 (recht kurz)] & PO (bzw. OH-) [1:28(/1:29)]
Brigitte Böttrich (60+): sD [0:25(/0:26)] & sBH (li. mit sD[-]) [0:46 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:47 (recht kurz)] & (etw. entfernt) PU (nPU & (mind.) OO-) & (kurz) PO(-) [1:26]
Milena Dreißig: sexy (Unterhose) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:09(/1:10)] & (mind.?) OH- [1:27-1:28]

2.10-2.45, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 1 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak: OH- [0:13 (recht kurz)]

4.10-5.40, ATV II:
Leg dich nicht mit Klara an (BRD © 2017)
Janina Uhse: sBH [0:53]
Jennifer Ulrich: sNIP- & sD(-) [0:01] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) unter sCT- [ca. 0:37ff.] & sexy [0:44f.] & OH- [0:54] & sD(-) [1:05 (kurz)]

5.00-5.50, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Tod in der Badewanne] (CSI:NY: [3.16] Heart of Glass; USA/CAN 2007)
Nicole Mandich: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

5.40-6.05, one:
Seinfeld[: Die Hamptons] (Seinfeld: [5.20] The Hamptons; USA © 1994)
Melora Walters: sBI [0:02/0:03] & OH- & sPO- & (kurz) ... (li.) [0:04]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:10]

5.40-6.25, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Eishockey (BRD © 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:20 0:21 0:22 0:30-0:31 0:34]
Susann Uplegger: sD [0:38(/0:39)]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (in Zschr.) [0:20]

[Nach der (überwiegend sehr zeitaufwändigen) Datengenerierung für drei Filme keine Zeit mehr für einiges Weitere (das ebenfalls erst noch ausgearbeitet werden müsste);
morgiges Frühprogramm irgendwann später (nach Erholung)]


----------



## Anonymos (24 Aug. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 25.(/26.) August 2022:

6.20-7.05 und 5.40-6.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Klassenkampf (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:00 0:03]
Nadja Becker: sD(-) [0:18] & sexy (?) [0:19]

7.35-7.55, zdf_neo:
FETT UND FETT: GIB IHM (BRD © 2019)
Isabella Wolf: sBH [0:20]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Die Macht der Liebe (BRD © 2001)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD(-) [0:41]
Hendrikje Fitz sexy (?) [0:41]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Annäherung (BRD © 2004)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [0:03-0:04]

13.40-14.30, hr:
W A P O BODENSEE {Vorsp.} = WAPO Bodensee {Absp.}: Skrupellos (BRD © 2019)
Maddalena Noemi Hirschal: sexy [(0:01? 0:06? 0:15?) 0:32]
(Wendy Güntensperger: sexy ? [0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19])

14.15-16.15, arte:
Die Zeit der Frauen (Parched; IND/GB/USA 2015)
Radhika Apte: OO [ca. 0:44 1:13] & PO (& OO ?) [ca. 1:14]
Surveen Chawla: OO [ca. 1:14]
Tannishtha Chatterjee: OO(-?) (dunkel) [ca. 1:14]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
laut IMDb hat der Film auch "female full frontal nudity")

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.40-7.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Pamela und Purzelchen (TWO and a half MEN: [2.18] It Was Mame, Mom; USA 2005)
Lucy Lawless: sexy (BH von hint.) bzw. OH- [0:13/0:14]

14.30-16.00 und 0.00-1.30, hr:
Männer lügen nicht (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Stieblich: sBA [0:09/0:10] & OH- [0:20 (0:21)]
Maruschka Detmers: sD [0:02] & sBA- (im Wasser) [0:10] & OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:20 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:21] & OO(-) (lO[-]) od. Oops [1:10 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:10]

14.35-15.30 (auch Freitag, 13.00-13.55), ATV:
Navy CIS: L.A.: Tinte in den Adern (NCIS: Los Angeles (= NCIS: LA): [1.6] Keepin' It Real; USA 2009)
Rachael Carpani: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

14.40-16.10 und 3.05-4.35 (auch Freitag, 7.35-9.00), one:
Käthe UND ich: ZURÜCK INS LEBEN (BRD © 2020)
Anna-Lena Schwing: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:17-0:18]
Mona Pirzad: (sBA- ? mit) sD [0:49] & sBH (von re. Seite) [1:15 (recht kurz)]
Muriel Wimmer: (BA- ? [0:17] &) sD(-) [0:54 0:55]

15.30-16.30, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Anders als erhofft (House M.D.: [5.3] Adverse Events; USA 2008)
Sarah Knowlton: NA (gemäß Bildern)

15.55-17.25 (auch Freitag, 9.20-10.50), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Der Weg zu dir_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sonsee Neu: OH(-) [0:54] & OH- [0:56]

16.35-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.15-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Tödliche Träume (Charmed: [1.5] Dream Sorcerer; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:00) 0:22 (0:30)]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.?) OH- [0:16]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [(0:06) 0:07]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Höllenhochzeit (Charmed: [1.6] The Wedding from Hell; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:32 (0:35-)0:36 0:39(kurz)]

20.15-22.45 (auch Freitag, 22.15-0.50), VOX:
Der MORGEN stirbt nie {so jedenfalls bei ZDF-Version} (Tomorrow Never Dies; GB/USA © 1997)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Cecilie Thomsen: (NA bzw.) PO- [(0:21-)0:22]
Michelle Yeoh: sWS [1:20/1:21]
Teri Hatcher: (mind.) OH- [0:42] & sexy [0:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:29/0:30) 0:34] bzw. (mind.) OO- [1:18 (kurz)]

20.15-22.05, ZDF:
Jurassic World (USA 2015)
Bryce Dallas Howard: sD(-) [ca. 1:47] (& sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin) 

21.55-0.25 und 1.50-4.30, ServusTV:
Into the Wild - Die Geschichte eines Aussteigers {oder (laut Sender): Into the Wild} (Into the Wild; USA 2007)
Catherine Keener: sexy (& angebl. "a 1 frame nip-slip") [0:33/0:34]
Kristen Stewart: sexy [bes. 1:37]
Signe Egholm Olsen: sWS (sCT) bzw. OO [0:56-0:57] & OO [0:58 0:59 1:00]
[unbekannt]: OH (?) [1:55]
[einige Unbekannte]: PU bzw. PO bzw. ... [1:48]

22.00-22.50 und 1.25-2.15, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Waldhaus Amore (BRD © 2012)
Friederike Linke: sBH [0:27(recht kurz) (0:28)]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:30]

22.15-0.20, Tele 5:
Until Death (GB/BULG/BRD/USA © 2006)
(wahrsch.) Anna Mihailova: OO & sPO [1:01]
Julia Horvath: PO & OO [0:17]
Rachel Grant: sBH (als Leiche) [0:06] (die (von anderen Sendern bekannte) vorangehende bessere sBH-Szene (noch lebendig und mit sD) fehlt vermutlich wieder)
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:28 0:30 0:32]

22.45-1.15, VOX:
Ian Fleming's "Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt" ([Ian Fleming's] The Man With the Golden Gun; GB 1974)
Britt Ekland: sBI [1:38-1:39 1:40 1:41 1:42 1:48-1:51 1:52-1:53 1:54] & sexy
Carmen [du] Sautoy: "sB" [0:14-0:18]
Francoise [eigtl. Françoise ?] Therry: PO & PU(-) [0:43] & NA+ [0:44] (jeweils im Wasser)
Maud Adams: sBA [0:00(-0:01) 0:03] & NA+ bzw. OH od. OO- [0:27/0:28] (& vlt. OH- (etw. ob. RÜ) [1:09]) & sexy
Wei Wei Wong: sPO- & OH(-) [0:31/0:32]
[einige Unbekannte]: NA+ ? bzw. ... [0:08-0:10 (= Vorsp.)]

22.45-0.15, BR:
Ein Mordsteam {oder (laut IMDb): Ein MordsTeam} (De l'autre côté du périph; FRA 2012)
Marie-Clotilde Ramos-Ibanez [= Marie-Clotilde Ramoz Ibañez]: sPO (fast PO)
Rebecca Azan: PO & OO+ & sBH [innerh. einer Szene]
Sabrina Ouazani: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) & PO [innerh. einer Szene]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO {mind. zwei} bzw. sPO (fast PO) bzw. sBH bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung)

22.54-23.50, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives: Schmutzige Wäsche (Desperate Housewives [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sexy [0:16 0:17] & sBH [0:18] & sexy [0:34] & (mind.) sD- [0:39]
Felicity Huffman: sexy [0:03]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD(-) [0:15 (0:16)]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP [0:16 0:34/0:35 0:35-0:36]

22.55-0.25 (auch Freitag, 5.45-7.10), zdf_neo:
50*ERSTE*DATES {"50" rot} (50 First Dates = Fifty First Dates; USA 2004)
Drew Barrymore: sNIP [(mind.) (0:42) 0:58] & sWS [1:15]
Lynn Collins: sD(-) & sNIP [0:02]
Missi Pyle: sD [(0:18/0:19) 0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:35(kurz) 1:00]

23.20-0.45 und 2.45-4.05, SRF zwei:
Shopping-Center King - Hier gilt mein Gesetz (Observe and Report; USA 2009)
Anna Faris: sD [0:04 (0:39)] & sBH [0:43 1:02] & sD [1:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) bzw. sNIP & OO bzw. sBH (von li. Seite) [0:56]

23.35-1.00, WDR:
Zeit der Kannibalen (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Schüttler: sexy (Slip) [1:06 1:08-1:09 (1:10)]
Veronica Naujoks: sBH (mit sD) [0:55]

23.35-0.25, NDR
Großstadtrevier: DER GROSSE TANZ (BRD © 2020)
Valerie Stoll: sexy [0:01 (0:46 [kurz]) 0:47/0:48]

23.45-1.15, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Kurschatten (BRD © 2001)
Angela Stresemann ? ("Frau Gaffke"): sBH (in Video) [0:01/0:02 (0:03 0:05)] (leider keine Rollennamen im Abspann ...)
Anne Kasprik: OH- [0:44 0:45 0:54(kurz)]

23.50-0.45, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives: Unter der Oberfläche (Desperate Housewives: [1.2] Ah, But Underneath; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: OH+ od. NA+ [0:01]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:35 0:36 0:37]
Teri Hatcher: sexy bzw. sNIP (?) [(0:22) 0:23 0:38]

23.50-1.25 und 4.00-5.35, SRF 1:
Lovecut (ÖST/CH © 2020)
Luca {nicht Lou} von Schrader: sexy (?) [0:15] & sBH (z.T. sCT(-) bzw. mit sD) (& (kurz) sPO-) [0:35(-)0:36] & sexy (BH unter Netzartigem) bzw. OO [0:56-0:57] & sPO(-) & OO- (rO-; kurz) [1:00]
Melissa Irowa: sexy [0:12] & sBH [0:19 0:20 (0:21) 0:37(~Video) 0:38(~Video) 1:07] & sD(-) (li. bzw. re.) [1:10 1:12 (jew. kurz)] & sBH (z.T. mit sD[-]) [1:13-1:15] & sD(-) [1:28 (kurz)]
Raphaela Gasper: sBH & OO [0:46] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:47] & (OO(-) (rO[-]) bzw.) OO+ [(0:48- )0:49]
Sara Toth: sBH [0:01 0:02 (0:03)] & (seitl.) PO (kurz) & sBH [0:09] & sBH [0:12] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:30] & sexy [(0:40?-)0:41 1:02-1:04] & OH- [1:27]

0.04-1.32, ORF 2:
Hart im Nehmen (ÖST © 1999)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Elke Winkens: sexy {nicht sBH} [0:22 (0:23)] & sNIP [(0:46) 0:47 0:48-0:49]
Theresa Böhler: PO [0:39-0:40] & "sB" [1:14 1:15 1:16 1:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OO- (rO-) [0:56]

0.45-1.30, Das Erste:
Nur für Erwachsene: Wie eine Rose (Adult Material: [1.] Rosebud; GB 2020)
Alex Jarrett: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:19] & sexy
Hayley Squires: sBH(-?) [ca. 0:05] (& Fake-"OO")
Siena Kelly: sNIP & Oops- (re.) [ca. 0:21] & sD (li.) & (mind.) sexy (PO- ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.05-2.35, SWR:
HIN und WEG (BRD © 2014)
Julia Koschitz: sD [0:39 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:16 (recht kurz)] & OH [1:17]
Miriam Stein: OH(-) [0:37] & sBH [0:50]
Nora Jokhosha: sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
Victoria Mayer: sD (li.) (dunkel) [0:36]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. (recht kurz) sD [0:52] bzw. (sBH &) sPO [0:52 0:53 0:54] bzw. sexy [0:52 (0:53)] bzw. ... [0:53] bzw. sexy [0:54]

1.10-2.40, ZDF:
EIN TISCH IN DER _Provence_: Ärztin wider Willen (BRD © 2020)
Friederike Linke: (s)BH- (etw. li. Hälfte) [1:02 1:03]

1.30-2.15, Das Erste:
Nur für Erwachsene: Trocken wie die Wüste (Adult Material: [2.] Dry For Wet; GB 2020)
Hayley Squires: (mind.) sD- & sUPS- [innerh. einer Szene] & sexy (& Fake-"OO") (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

2.15-3.00, Das Erste:
Nur für Erwachsene: Wie eine Mum (Adult Material: [3.] Hayley; GB 2020)
Siena Kelly: OH ("breasts with black tape over her nipples") & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

2.21-4.10, ORF 1:
Stronger (USA 2017)
Tatiana Maslany: PO & OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 0:55] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.40-4.10, ZDF:
EIN TISCH IN DER _Provence_: Hoffnung auf Heilung (BRD © 2020)
Friederike Linke: sBH (od. sBI) [0:05]
(1:19/1:20 nix)

3.00-3.55, Das Erste:
Nur für Erwachsene: Fast wie echt (Adult Material: [4.] Deep Fake; GB 2020)
(mind.)
Hayley Squires: (Fake-"OO" &) sexy ? (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

3.35-5.05, ATV II:
Unsre Mutter ist halt anders (BRD 2003)
Martina Gedeck: sD [(0:01 0:06 0:22) 0:23/0:24 0:25 0:28-0:30 (0:31 0:37 0:44) 0:45-0:46 0:48] & sBH (mit sD) [1:00] & sD(-) [1:02] & sexy [(mind.) 1:03] & sD(-) [1:16] & sBH [1:17 1:18] & sD(-) [1:28] & (mind.) sD-
Petra Berndt: sD(-) [0:26 (recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (25 Aug. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 26.(/27.) August 2022:

6.25-7.10 und 5.00-5.45, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Eine sichere Bank (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:28-0:29] & sD [0:31]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Teneriffa (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & sBI (mit sD) [0:12 0:13]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

9.56-10.43, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Besessen (ÖST/BRD © 2001)
Ina Rudolph: sNIP (li.) [0:35] & sD [(0:39) 0:40(kurz) 0:42 0:43 0:44(kurz) (0:45[kurz])]

10.09-10.30, ORF 1: 
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Triathlon ([scrubs]: [[5.3]] My Day at the Races; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy bzw. sBI (von re. Seite) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) (unter sCT) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) (mind.) sPO- (re.) bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:11 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
Der kalte Himmel, Teil 2 (BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christine Neubauer: sD(-) [0:41/0:42 0:50] & sD [0:52 0:53 0:54 (0:55)]
Julia Thurnau: sD [0:41]
Sylvia Schmid = Sylvie Bertin: OH [0:09 0:10 0:11] & OH(+?) (OO- (rO-) ?) [0:41] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} "sB" [0:50] & OH [0:51/0:52 0:54? 0:55?] (wie sie sich hier nennt, ist ungewiss, denn im Abspann erscheint sie nicht)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (zumind. lO) [0:58]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) & OH [0:10] & OH [0:11] bzw. sPO (unter sCT) & OH [0:41] bzw. OH [0:52{zwei} {jew. mind. eine:} 0:54 0:55]

10.30-10.51, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Laudatio ([scrubs]: [[5.4]] My Jiggly Ball; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (re.) [0:00]

12.25-13.10, NDR:
In ALLER freundschaft: Hoffnung ist keine Strategie (BRD © 2020)
Ella Zirzow: sD(-) [0:36]

12.30-13.58 und 5.20-6.50, mdr:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:27]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:25 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt ("Susan")]: sBA (mit sD) [0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit sD+ [re.]) [0:12] & sBA (mit sD) [0:13-0:14] & sD [0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBA [1:06]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:12 0:13-0:14]

ca. 12.30-12.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: MEIN DÉJA VU {so} ([scrubs]: [[5.22]] My Déjà Vu, My Déjà Vu; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke od. Stuntdouble: sexy [0:14]

12.55-13.45, hr:
Akte Ex: Die Lüge (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Gerschke: OH(-) [0:00/0:01]

ca. 12.55-13.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein neuer Schwarm ([scrubs]: [[5.23]] My Urologist; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sD od. sD(-) (re.) [0:11]
Tori Welles {laut IMDb}: sD (re.) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:02]

ca. 13.50-14.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Todestoast (TWO and a half MEN: [2.19] A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise; USA 2005)
Jeri Ryan: sD [0:17-0:19]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Bella und der Feigenbaum (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa [Ivana] Brühlmann: sBI [0:17]
Philippine Pachl: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:15]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:15 0:16(-0:17)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:16]

15.40-16.30, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Glückszahl 13? (House M.D.: [5.5] Lucky Thirteen; USA 2008)
Angela Gots: sNIP & OH- [0:00] & OH- [0:12/0:13 0:14]
Helena Barrett: sBH [0:41]
Olivia Wilde: sBH & (mind.) OH- [0:00] & (mind.) sexy ([zu kurz] (seitl.) (s?)PO- ?) [0:01]

15.55-17.25, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer in Vietnam, Teil 2 (BRD © 2018)
Inez Bjørg David: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBI (mit sD[-]) [0:17-0:18 0:19(Fotos)] & sNIP [0:43-0:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) (& sBI von hint.) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:23] bzw. sBA bzw. (kurz) sBI [0:52]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schwester der Nacht (Charmed: [1.7] The Fourth Sister; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:14-0:15 (0:38)] & sexy

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Wahrheitszauber (Charmed: [1.8] The Truth Is Out There ... and It Hurts; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:24 0:25 (jew. kurz)]

19.00-19.25 (auch Samstag, 17.25-17.55), PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN: Der Genius des Bösen (TWO and a half MEN: [5.2] Media Room Slash Dungeon; USA 2007)
Jennifer O'Dell: sD [0:15-0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:07] bzw. sD(-) [0:09]

19.55-20.15 (auch Samstag, 18.20-18.50), PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Blondine mit Kaffee (TWO and a half MEN: [5.4] City of Great Racks; USA 2007)
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [gegen Ende]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

20.15-21.49, 3sat:
Der gleiche Himmel [Teil 3] (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
Anja Kling: OH [1:00]
Friederike Becht: sPO [1:28] & PU [1:29] & (mind.) OO- (rO-) [1:30] & NA [1:32]
Stephanie Amarell: sBH [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH- [0:32 (recht kurz)] & sBA [1:20/1:21 1:22]
[unbekannt (Anja Klings Bodydouble)]: PO & OO [0:59] & PU (od. zumind. OO+; kurz) & PO [1:00]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBA [1:20 1:21 1:22]

20.15-21.15, ZDF:
Der Staatsanwalt: Todgeweiht (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emma Floßmann: OO- & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) OO [0:10-0:11] & OH(-) [0:12] (jew. als Leiche)

20.15-21.45 und 1.50-3.23, Das Erste:
Käthe UND ich: PAPAKIND (BRD © 2020)
Mona Pirzad: sD(-) [1:16]

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Ich hab' ja gesagt, ich bin Lehrer (BRD o.J. [2012 od. 2013])
Sigrid Burkholder: sNIP [0:18]
Sonja Baum: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:19]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:05 0:06 0:37-0:38 0:39]

20.15-21.05 (auch Samstag, 14.50-15.45), ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Ich habe sie alle gehabt (BRD o.J. [2009 od. 2010])
Jana Hora: sD [0:02 0:03]
Jenna Jane: OO & PO [0:16-0:17] & (etw. entfernt) NA+ (OO- & (seitl.) PO- ?) [0:19]
Proschat Madani: sD(-) [0:28 (recht kurz)]
Tatjana Clasing: sD(-) [0:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:17] bzw. OO (in Video) [0:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO (auf Fotos bzw. ~Plakat [bzw. DVD- od. Video-Cover]) [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:03 0:17 0:18 (0:29) 0:30 0:31 (0:32)]

20.15-22.50 (auch Samstag, 22.50-1.15), PULS 4:
Battleship (USA 2012)
Brooklyn Decker: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [ca. 0:14] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.25, ATV:
Die Schadenfreundinnen (The Other Woman; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Cameron Diaz: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [ca. 0:52] & sD(-) & sexy (& sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) ?)
Kate Upton: sBI (mit sD) & sPO- [ca. 0:52] & sD
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.00-22.30, one:
Heute stirbt hier KAINER (BRD © 2021)
Britta Hammelstein: OO [0:59] & (mind.) OH- [1:00] (& OH- ? (etw. ob. RÜ) [1:09]) (1:08 nix)
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

21.35-23.15 (auch Samstag, 0.45-2.25), zdf_neo:
Das fliegende Auge (Blue Thunder; USA 1983)
Anna Forrest: PO & PU (od. zumind. OO+) [0:09-0:10] & PO & OO+ [0:11]
(danach Film nicht mehr gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

22.25-0.10, ATV:
SUPER SÜSS und SUPER SEXY - The Sweetest Thing (The Sweetest Thing; USA 2002)
Cameron Diaz: sBH [0:43/0:44 (0:45/)0:46 0:47 (0:48) 0:49 1:24(= Absp.)] & sexy
Christina Applegate: sD [(0:04 0:05 0:07) 0:08 0:09 0:12 0:13 0:39/0:40] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:43/0:44 0:45-0:47 0:49] & sD [0:50 1:23(= Absp.)] & sBH [1:24 (= Absp.)] & sexy
Selma Blair: sexy (Slip) [0:35/0:36 (0:37)] & sBH [(1:04) 1:06]

23.21-1.06 (auch Samstag, 1.02-2.47), ORF 2:
Diana {oder (laut ORF): Diana - Der Film} (Diana; GB/FRA/SWE/BEL 2013)
Naomi Watts: sBA (auch auf Fotos) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.35-2.05, BR:
Gangs of New York (USA/ITA(/...?) © 2002)
Cameron Diaz: Oops [1:20 (sehr kurz)] & OH(-) [1:27-1:28] & sD & sexy
Eliane Chappuis: OO (rO) [1:18]
[einige Unbekannte (darunter Marta Pilato u./od. Roberta Quaresima ?)]: OO [1:17 1:18 1:19 1:20] bzw. PO bzw. PU (?) [1:21] bzw. OO [1:30 1:31 1:32]

23.40-0.15, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: "Der Heiratsantrag" (BRD o.J. [1996 od. 1997])
Katharina Schubert: sD [0:18]

23.50-1.25, SRF 1:
Der SuperTyp (ecco noi per esempio...; ITA 1977)
(mind.)
Barbara Bach: OO (& (kurz) PU ?) (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:05] & OO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:06 0:07 0:08-0:09 0:10] & PU [0:10(-0:11)] & sBA [0:42 0:43]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: nPU [0:24 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: ... & PO [0:33]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:43 0:44] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:45]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Zschr.-Cover) [ca. 1:14]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PU ? bzw. ... (auf Zschr.-Cover bzw. Poster) [0:11-0:12]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sexy [1:06ff.]
(im SRF könnte der Film etwas länger sein als bei kabel eins)

0.00-0.30 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: DER CAMPER (BRD © 2018)
Antje Koch: PU & PO bzw. OO [0:08-0:10] & PU [0:12/0:13] & PO & OO+ [0:24] & PO [0:25] & OH bzw. sPO [0:28/0:29] {kein sBI}
Bettina Lamprecht: OO(-) (lO[-]) & PO(-) [0:26-0:27]
Birge Schade: OO & PO [0:07-0:10] & OO(+?) [0:15] & sD(-) [0:17]
[... Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO+ bzw. PO bzw. ...

0.10-1.40, mdr:
KLASSEN[-]KAMERADEN (DDR © 1984)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nanette Oberender: OO (rO) [0:03]

0.15-0.40, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: "Der Einbruch" (BRD o.J. [1996 od. 1997]
Katharina Schubert: sD (re.; recht kurz) (bzw. sD[-]) [0:02(-0:03)] & (mind.) sD- [0:04] & sD(-) [0:06] & sD [0:07 0:08]

ca. 0.20-2.15, PRO 7:
Pathfinder - Fährte des Kriegers (Pathfinder; USA 2007)
Moon Bloodgood: NA (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

0.25-2.20 (auch Samstag, 3.40-5.20), Tele 5:
MANHATTAN NOCTURNE - Tödliches Spiel (Manhattan Nocturne = Manhattan Night; USA © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Yvonne Strahovski: NA+ [0:26] & PO [0:27] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:28] & sBH [0:47] & PO (bzw. NA) [0:47(-0:49 0:50)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:15] & sexy (Slip) [1:16 1:17] & sBH [1:18 1:20 1:21]

0.28-2.26, ORF 1:
Live by Night (USA 2016)
(mind.)
Elle Fanning: sexy od. sUPS (auf Foto) [ca. 1:07]
Zoe Saldana: sD & sNIP [ca. 0:12] (& ... ? [ca. 0:53])
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (auf Foto) [ca. 1:07]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

1.25-2.15, ATV II:
Die Borgias {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut ATV): Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.}[: Im Bett des Feindes] (The Borgias: [2.5] The Choice; HUN/IRL/CAN © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gina McKee: sCT [(0:22-)0:23 (0:25-)0:26] & {gemäß Bild} OO (lO)
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:20 bzw. 0:29 (0:30)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:28] bzw. OH- [0:29] bzw. PO [0:30]

1.45-3.05, ATV:
Freerunner (USA 2011)
Casey Durkin: OO [ca. 0:40]
Erica Stikeleather: OO
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.05-3.30, BR:
Ich bin wie ich bin [= I Am What I Am - Ich bin wie ich bin = Ich bin wie ich bin - Das Mädchen aus der Carnaby Street {jew. laut IMDb}] (Col cuore in gola / Dead stop - Le coeur aux lèvres = En cinquième vitesse; ITA/FRA 1967)
(mind.)
Ewa Aulin: PU (etw. dunkel) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:19 (recht kurz)] & NA od. ... [0:20] & sBH [0:47-0:48 0:50] & sexy (?) [0:57 (recht kurz)] (& OH ? (Silhouette) bzw. NA ? [0:57/0:58]) & OO(+?) (rO; recht kurz) (bzw. OH[-/+?]) [0:58(/0:59)] & OO (lO) [1:14 (recht kurz)]
Monique Scoazec: OO (rO) od. Oops [0:38 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) OO- (rO-) bzw. ... (jew. auf Poster) [0:06] bzw. ... (in Film) [0:26] bzw. OO+ (auf Schw.-W.-Poster) [0:27] bzw. sexy [0:56]

ca. 2.10-2.35 und 4.30-4.50, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Die Zwei (BRD 2005)
Shirin Soraya: sD [(0:14) 0:16]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO (bzw. OH bzw. NA+) (auf Pin-ups u./od. Postern) [0:13]

2.15-3.00, ATV II:
Die Borgias {oder: Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.}[: Diebe und Lügner] (The Borgias: [2.6] Day of Ashes; HUN/IRL/CAN © 2012)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Holliday Grainger: sD [0:33-0:35]
Joanne Whalley: OH (od. zumind. sD) [0:18-0:21]
Lotte Verbeek: sD(-) [0:38]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]
(Zeiten inkl. Rückblick am Anfang, der heute fehlen könnte;
von Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen her ist keine Nacktszene aus dieser Folge bekannt)

ca. 2.35-3.00 und 4.50-5.10, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Deutschland ist schön (BRD 2005?)
Nina Vorbrodt: (s)PO- [0:06]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:13(-)0:14]

3.25-4.58, Das Erste:
Die Katzenfrau (BRD © 2000)
Erika Marozsan [eigtl. Marozsán]: sCT- (li.) [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (li.) [0:20] & sD(-) od. sD [0:37] & (mind.) sD- [0:38 0:39] & OH- (?) [0:41] & sCT ("sCT-PU") bzw. PU & PO (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:03-1:04] & sUPS(-?) [1:09] & sD [1:10]
Sonsee Ahray [= Sonsee Neu]: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:05 (recht kurz)]

ca. 3.35-4.15 ?, kabel eins:
Bosch[: Opfer der Nacht] (Bosch: [2.3] Victim of the Night; USA 2016)
Brynn Route: OO ? [ca. 0:24]
Elizabeth J. Carlisle: sexy od. (mind.) sD- ? [ca. 0:24]
Jenny Lin: OO [ca. 0:24]
Meredith Giangrande: sD [ca. 0:24]
Phedra Syndelle: OO [ca. 0:24]
[... Unbekannte]: OO (& sPO) bzw. ... [ca. 0:24f.]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) (außer B. R.) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.45-5.10, Tele 5:
It Stains the Sands Red (USA 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Brittany Allen: sexy [0:02ff. ...] & sD(-) [0:14] & sD [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sBH & sPO(-) [0:33] & {jew. laut Mr. Skin} sD [ca. 0:41] & (mind.) sexy ("nPU-NA" ?) [ca. 0:46]

5.45-6.30 und 5.05-6.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Schön für einen Tag (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:00(kurz) 0:13 0:14 0:18) 0:24 (0:25 0:26) 0:27 (0:28) 0:30(-0:31) 0:33]
[unbekannt ("Gabi")]: OO- bzw. OH [0:23/0:24]


----------



## Anonymos (27 Aug. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 27.(/28.) August 2022:

6.35-7.15, ATV II:
Charmed[: Rettungskommando] (Charmed: [2.17] Search Party; USA 2020)
Madeleine Mantock: sD
Sarah Jeffery: sD

8.45-10.10, one:
Am Ende der Lüge (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:57 0:58] & sD(-) [1:03 1:05]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Jamaika (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (od. ~sBI ?) & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:05] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:05/0:06] & OH(-) [0:06] & sBI [0:07 (0:10)] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:13]

ca. 9.55-10.55 ?, kabel eins:
</SCORPION> : Hochzeit mit Hindernissen (</SCORPION> : [3.23] Something Burrowed, Something Blew; USA 2017)
Katharine McPhee: sD (gemäß Bild)

10.35-11.25, ORF III:
Arme Millionäre: Rollenspiele (BRD(/ÖST?) 2006)
Andrea Sawatzki: sD(-) od. sD [0:29]
Maria Bachmann: sD(-) [0:37]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:02 0:03] bzw. sD(-) [0:24]

10.55-11.45, mdr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Gemeinsam statt einsam (BRD © 2018)
Jana Klinge: sexy [0:05]

11.31-13.00, 3sat:
Die Heilerin (ÖST/BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Susanne Ramberger [= Susi(e) Ramberger]: OO [0:08(lO) 0:09(/0:10)]

11.35-12.00 (auch Sonntag, 14.25-14.45), Comedy Central:
modern family: Claire und Phil in flagranti (modern family: [2.13] Caught in the Act; USA © 2011)
Julie Bowen: OH- (vlt. NA) [0:02] & sD (li.) [0:03]
Sofia Vergara: (mind.) sD- [0:09]

11.50-12.35, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Waldhaus Amore (BRD © 2012)
Friederike Linke: sBH [0:27(recht kurz) (0:28)]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:30]

13.00-14.30, Das Erste:
Glück auf vier Rädern (BRD © 2006)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Claudia Messner: sD [1:20 1:21 1:22/1:23 1:24]

16.10-16.55, ZDF:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Ein Hai weniger (BRD © 2009)
Diana Staehly: sD [(0:31-)0:32]

16.47-18.18, ORF 1:
SOKO WIEN: WIR SIND VIELE (ÖST/BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Patricia Aulitzky: sBH [0:03]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OH- bzw. sPO bzw. sD (li.) [0:39 (jew. kurz)] bzw. sPO(-) [(0:39/)0:40]

ca. 16.50-17.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Blondine mit Kaffee (TWO and a half MEN: [5.4] City of Great Racks; USA 2007)
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [gegen Ende]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

17.21-19.00, 3sat:
Polly Adler - Eine Frau sieht rosa (ÖST/BRD © 2005)
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}
Andrea Händler: sD {nicht sBH} [0:48]
Florentine Lahme: sD [0:29 0:30 0:31 0:32 0:33 ...? (0:46) 0:54 0:55 ...?] & sD & OO [1:26]
Julia Cencig: sD od. sD(-) [0:27]
Petra Morzé: (sNIP- ? [0:02 0:05 0:07] &) sNIP [0:08] (& sNIP- ? [0:11 0:12]) & sNIP [0:15] (& sNIP- ? [0:17 0:18])

19.20-19.45, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 1 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak: OH- [0:13 (recht kurz)]

19.20-19.50 (auch Sonntag, 17.55-18.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Richterin des Jahres (TWO and a half MEN: [5.6] Help Daddy Find His Toenail; USA 2007)
Ming(-Na) Wen: OH [0:03 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.55, PRO 7:
12 Years a Slave (USA/GB 2013)
Lupita Nyong'o: OO [ca. 1:49] & PO [ca. 1:52]
[... Unbekannte]: PU (& PO)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.15 und 0.30-2.15, ServusTV:
Lakeview Terrace (USA 2008)
Kerry Washington: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & sCT- u./od. sNIP & sD(-) & sexy
Khira Thomas: (seitl.) sPO(-?) & sD
Regine Nehy: sBI
Tabitha Taylor: sexy
Wrenna Monet: sBH & sexy

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.45-2.15), BR:
Eine Sennerin zum Verlieben (BRD © 2010)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Michaela May (50+): sD [(0:31) 0:36 (0:38) 0:53-0:54 0:55 0:56 0:57 (0:58) 0:59 1:01 1:02 1:05 (1:06) 1:10 1:26] & (mind.) sD-

20.15-22.00 (auch Sonntag, 13.10-14.55), ATV II:
Abschuss[-]Fahrt (BRD 2015)
(mind.)
Lena Baader: sBI [0:25-0:26 0:27-0:28 0:29]
[unbekannt] (od. Romy Fischer ?): sBI (& (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:25-0:26 0:27-0:28 0:29]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (auf Plakat) [0:07] bzw. sD [0:23] bzw. OH [0:25] bzw. sBH [0:53]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:22]

ca. 21.10-22.10 und 0.40-1.20, SAT.1 Gold:
Der letzte Bulle: Tod eines Schlachters (BRD © 2012)
Tatjana Clasing: sD(-) [0:13]

21.45-23.20, one:
Agnes - Eine Liebesgeschichte {erst 1:34 = Absp.} (BRD © 2015 (& © 2018))
Odine Johne: sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [0:00 (recht kurz)] & OO(+) [0:20/0:21] & OO & PO [0:21] & OO- bzw. OO [0:28(-)0:29] & OO+ [0:38] & sNIP [0:40] & sUPS- (?) [0:42 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (Slip) [0:43] & PU [0:45] & OO [0:46] & sNIP [(0:54-)0:55] & (OH+ bzw.) OO [(1:06-)1:07] & sNIP (& sexy (Unterhose)) [1:13-1:14] & sNIP [1:23 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [1:32 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:33] & PU [1:36]
Sonja Baum: PO (etw. dunkel) [0:14] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:00] & OO (lO) [1:28 (recht kurz)]

22.00-23.30 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-1.30), rbb:
NORD bei NORDWEST: Käpt′n Hook (BRD © 2014)
Emma Drogunova: sBH [1:23]
Victoria Fleer: sD [0:29 0:30 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO (kurz) bzw. sBI [0:16] bzw. OO [0:17] bzw. OO- & (s?)PO (von der Seite) [0:21/0:22] (jew. auf Poster)

22.02-23.33 und 2.47-4.15, ORF 2:
tatort: Die Schlafende Schöne (ÖST(/BRD?) 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alma Leiberg: OH [1:12] & OO (& PO) [1:13 1:16/1:17]
Suzanne von Borsody: OO+ & PO (dunkel) [0:06]

22.05-23.55 und 3.15-..., RTL ZWEI:
Mad Max (AUS 1979)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Joanne Samuel: sBI [0:5X od. 1:0X]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [ca. 0:17] & PO [ca. 0:27]
[unbekannt]: PU(-?) & PO [0:01]

ca. 22.10-0.10 (auch Sonntag, ca. 15.25-17.25), SAT.1:
The Hangover (USA/BRD 2009)
Heather Graham: OO (rO) [0:42] & sexy bzw. sD (auf Standbildern) [1:32]
Sasha Barrese: sBI [0:44-0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:32] bzw. sD(-) [1:11-1:12] bzw. sPO [1:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:44-0:45]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBI bzw. sBH (?) [1:31/1:32]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {mind. eine} sPO bzw. {mind. zwei} sPO-) [0:27-0:29] 

ca. 22.10-23.05 und 1.20-2.05, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Nazi (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:05 0:08 0:11 0:12 (zumeist recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19]
Nadja Becker: sexy (?) [0:19]

23.00-1.10, SRF 1:
Octopussy (GB/USA © 1983)
Kristina Wayborn: OH [0:09 (= Vorsp.)] {od. andere ?} & OH- (bzw. OH ?) [0:41-0:42] & sBH [0:43] & sD
Maud Adams: (entfernt) PO (wahrsch. Bodydouble) [1:04] & OH [1:38] & sexy
Tina Hudson: sD (& Oops- ?) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:39]
[(jew.) einige bzw. mehrere (vermutl. nur teilw.) Unbekannte]: NA bzw. ... [0:07-0:09 (= Vorsp.)] bzw. sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:26-0:27] bzw. "sB" [0:44-0:45 1:41-1:42 ...] bzw. sexy

23.05-0.45 und 2.25-4.05, zdf_neo:
Das Glashaus [= The Glass House {kabel-eins-Version} = The Glass House - Das Glashaus {laut IMDb}] (The Glass House; USA 2001)
Leelee Sobieski: sBH [0:16] & sBI (mit sD) [0:21-0:22] & sD(-) [0:25 0:31] & sD [1:17] & sD(-) [1:21] & (mind.) sD-
Maya McLaughlin (?): sD [0:38/0:39]

ca. 23.05-23.55 und 2.05-2.50, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Babystorno (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: (mind.?) sD-
Nadja Becker: sBH- (mit sD[-]) [0:21 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:22]

23.20-0.45, one:
Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken (BRD 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Maria Mühe: PO(-) & OO- [0:43] & OO- (lO-) (od. Oops ?) [1:09]

23.20-0.50, SWR:
HIN und WEG (BRD © 2014)
Julia Koschitz: sD [0:39 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:16 (recht kurz)] & OH [1:17]
Miriam Stein: OH(-) [0:37] & sBH [0:50]
Nora Jokhosha: sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
Victoria Mayer: sD (li.) (dunkel) [0:36]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. (recht kurz) sD [0:52] bzw. (sBH &) sPO [0:52 0:53 0:54] bzw. sexy [0:52 (0:53)] bzw. ... [0:53] bzw. sexy [0:54]

23.30-1.30, rbb:
El Dorado (USA 1966)
Charlene Holt: sD [ca. 0:48] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.34-1.42, 3sat:
Across the Universe (USA/GB 2007)
Evan Rachel Wood: sD [1:03 (1:11)] & PO (seitl.) [1:11/1:12] & OO (lO) [1:14] & OH(+?) [1:15 1:16]
Salma Hayek: sD [1:44]
T.V. Carpio: sUPS [1:11]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [1:10-1:11]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sUPS [0:08] bzw. sD (auf Poster) [0:17] bzw. sexy [0:48 (1:06)]
[unbekannt]: sNIP [0:36] & sexy [0:38]
[(jew.) mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy (bzw. "sB" ?) [0:38 (0:39)] bzw. PU [1:38(/1:39)]

23.40-1.10, mdr:
Der Bozen[-]Krimi: Am Abgrund (BRD © 2017)
Chiara Schoras: OH+ [0:30]
Julia Stemberger: sD [0:20 0:22 0:24 (0:25) 0:30/0:31 0:32 (0:35)]

23.59-1.48, ORF 1:
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht... {wenn wie RTL- und vox-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): The 40 Year Old Virgin} (The 40 Year Old Virgin; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Carla Gallo: sBH (mit sD) [0:18/0:19]
Catherine Keener: sexy (?) [1:01] & sBH [1:02 1:03] & (mind.) sD- [1:12 1:2X] & sCT- [1:46]
Elizabeth Banks: sexy [0:37 1:33/1:34] & sBH (mit sD [& vlt. Oops- (re.)]) [1:35] & OH- [1:36 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:37]
Kat Dennings: sD(-) [1:15 1:21(kurz)]
Kimberly Page: sD & OO (rO) [0:48]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sNIP [0:03] bzw. sexy [0:19] bzw. OO (auf Fernsehbildschirm [in Video ?]) [0:31] bzw. (mind.) OH (in Video) [0:45]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sPO (auf Fernsehbildschirmen) [0:13]
(weitere Nacktszenen nur in der längeren "Unrated Edition" [auf DVD und Blu-ray])

ca. 0.10-1.50 und 3.40-5.00, SAT.1:
National Security (USA 2003)
Mari Morrow: sBH [zieml. am Anfang] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.40-2.10, Das Erste:
Ich. Darf. Nicht. Schlafen. {so} (Before I Go to Sleep / Avant d'aller dormir; GB/FRA/USA/SWE © 2013)
Faith Elizabeth {laut Mr. Skin} (Nicole Kidmans Bodydouble): PO [0:01]
Nicole Kidman: OH(-) (& (in Spiegel(ung) kurz) OH+ od. NA+ ?) [0:01] & sD (re.) [0:20] & sexy [0:27] & sUPS [0:32 (kurz)] & sD (li.) [0:36] & sBH (mit sD) [1:07] & sUPS [1:09 (kurz)]

0.50-2.20 und 3.45-5.15, SWR:
Unzertrennlich nach Verona (BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: (mind.) sD- [0:47 (0:48)]

1.10-2.40, SRF 1:
Liebe verjährt nicht (BRD © 2019)
Tanja Wedhorn: sexy (?) [1:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:31]

1.20-2.50 (auch Sonntag, 11.25-13.10), ATV II:
sind denn alle männer schweine ? (BRD © 2009)
Anna Grisebach: sD [(0:10) 0:16 (0:17 0:55)]
Nova Meierhenrich: sNIP- (li.) [1:07]
Valerie Niehaus: sD [(0:10 0:41 0:44-0:46) 0:48 (0:51(kurz) 0:52)] & OH (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:52] & sD [0:54]
[unbekannt (Valerie Niehaus' Bodydouble)]: PO & OO [0:28]
[unbekannt]: OO (lO) [0:00 (recht kurz)]

1.30-2.00, rbb:
Funkschatten (BRD © 2021)
Effi Rabsilber: PU [0:03]
Katarzyna Faszczewska: sD [0:05] & sBH (mit sD) [0:10] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:13 0:14] & sBH (mit sD) & sPO [0:16]

1.40-2.30, hr:
W A P O BODENSEE {Vorsp.} = WAPO Bodensee {Absp.}: Skrupellos (BRD © 2019)
Maddalena Noemi Hirschal: sexy [(0:01? 0:06? 0:15?) 0:32]
(Wendy Güntensperger: sexy ? [0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19])

1.48-3.42, ORF 1:
Fast verheiratet (The Five-Year Engagement; USA 2012)
Dakota Johnson: ... ? ("some strategically covered skin") [ca. 1:24]
Emily Blunt: (s)PO- ?
Tracee Chimo [Pallero]: sBH [ca. 1:18]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 1.50-3.40, SAT.1:
Dark Tide (USA/Südafr. 2012)
Halle Berry: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl., teilw. mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:02 1:06] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.50-4.15, ATV II:
Verführt - In den Armen eines Anderen (BRD © 2016)
{noch zu vervollständigende und teilw. zu überprüfende Daten aus erster Sichtung:}
Isabell Gerschke: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:00] & sBH (mit sD) [0:11-0:12 (0:14/)0:15-0:16] & OO [0:35] (& sexy ? [0:40]) & OH(-/+?) [0:42] & (sBH bzw.) OO [(0:49-)0:50] & OH [0:51] & sexy [0:52 0:54] & OO(-?) (zumind. lO[-?]) [0:54] & ... [0:55] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:16] & OH- [1:17] & sexy bzw. sNIP & (mind.) sD- & (mind.) sCT- [1:17-1:18] & sBH- [1:20 1:21] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [1:22 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:25] & sBH (mit sD) [1:25 (1:26)]
Karolina Lodyga: sD(-) [0:17] & sBH (mit sD) [0:44]
Merle Collet ?: sD [0:42 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:22] bzw. (mind.) sCT- [1:10]
[unbekannt] (od. Isabell Gerschke ?): OO (rO; ohne Gesicht) [0:00]

ca. 2.55-4.45, PRO 7:
Java Heat - Insel der Entscheidung (Java Heat; USA 2013)
Atiqah Hasiholan: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:48]
Uli Auliani: sBH [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

5.06-6.35, ORF 2:
Hart im Nehmen (ÖST © 1999)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Elke Winkens: sexy {nicht sBH} [0:22 (0:23)] & sNIP [(0:46) 0:47 0:48-0:49]
Theresa Böhler: PO [0:39-0:40] & "sB" [1:14 1:15 1:16 1:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OO- (rO-) [0:56]


----------



## Anonymos (27 Aug. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 28.(/29.) August 2022:

6.00-6.50 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Klotz am Bein (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [0:28]
Julia Stinshoff: sexy [0:24 0:25]

7.50-8.35, one:
Der Dicke: Große Pläne (BRD © 2007)
Kathrin Kühnel: sD (recht kurz) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:01(/0:02)] & sD(-) [0:04]

10.30-11.30, rbb:
_Helene, die wahre Braut_ - nach Motiven von _Ludwig Bechstein_ und den _Brüdern Grimm_ (BRD © 2020)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caroline Hellwig: sD [0:52 (0:54 0:55)]
Janna Striebeck: sD [(0:19) 0:20-0:21 0:30 (0:34) 0:35 0:49 0:50 (0:56-0:57)]
Lucie Hollmann: sD [(0:35) 0:44-0:45 0:46 (0:47)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:48]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD [0:43]

10.50-11.10, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Runde Sachen] (That '70s Show: [6.20] Squeeze Box; USA © 2004)
Brooke Shields: OH- [0:02]

11.25-12.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Eine sichere Bank (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:28-0:29] & sD [0:31]

[...]

ca. 20.15-22.50 und 1.00-2.55, SAT.1:
Der Fall Collini (BRD(/ITA) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tara Fischer: sBI [0:30/0:31] & OH- [0:31]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:30]

ca. 20.15-22.40 und 1.10-3.25, PRO 7:
Terminator: Dark Fate (Terminator: Dark Fate / Terminator: Destino oscuro / Terminátor: Sötét végzet; USA/ESP/HUN 2019)
Mackenzie Davis: PO [ca. 0:05 1:01(kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.10 ? und 0.20-2.00 ?, sixx:
zum ausziehen verführt (Failure to Launch; USA 2006)
Aubrey Dollar: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. sBH ?) (mit sD) [1:27 (= Absp.)]
Kate McGregor-Stewart (60+): sD (re.) [0:07]
Zooey Deschanel: OH(-?) [0:22]

20.15-22.25 und 2.30-4.10, RTL ZWEI:
Alison Brie: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:07]
Caroline Lowe: sD [ca. 0:01]
Dakota Johnson: sBH(-?) od. sD(-?) [ca. 1:08]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-21.05 und 22.50-23.35, SAT.1 Gold:
Criminal Minds: Mirror Man (Criminal Minds: [10.7] Hashtag; USA 2014)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Ana Walczak: (mind.) sD- [0:00 0:01?] & sexy (Unterhose) [(0:04) 0:05] & sBI (od. sBH) (auf Foto) [0:06] & sexy (Unterhose) (als Leiche; auf Foto(s?)) [0:08] & sD (auf Foto) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) (als Leiche; auf Foto) [(0:16) 0:20]
Kirsten Vangsness: sD [(0:31) 0:33(recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45 (auch Montag, 1.15-2.48), Das Erste & 20.15-21.50 (auch Montag, 0.16-1.45), ORF 2 &
21.45-23.15 und 4.00-5.30, one:
tatort: HEILE WELT (BRD © 2020)
Anna Schudt: sD [1:16] & sD(-) [1:17 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt ("Anna Slomka")]: sexy (Unterhose) (in Schw.-W.-Video) [0:56 (recht kurz)]

20.15-20.55, zdf_neo:
Breaking Even: III. Fürst Bismarck (BRD © 2020)
Sinje Irslinger: sNIP (re.; recht kurz) (bzw. sexy) [0:29(/0:30)]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Frühling: Liebe hinter geschlossenen Vorhängen (BRD © 2020)
Julia Beautx: sexy [(0:38/0:39) 0:47]

20.15-22.15 und 0.10-1.50, PULS 4:
Kindsköpfe (Grown Ups; USA 2010)
Jamie Chung: sexy (?) [0:47] & sBI [0:55 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) (mind.) 1:24 1:27]
Madison Riley: sexy [(0:41) 0:42(-0:43)] & sBI [0:55 0:58 0:59] & sBI & sPO [1:00] & sBI [1:01] & sexy (?) [1:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(mind.) 1:24 1:27]
Maria Bello: (li.) sD (vlt. OH) [0:19] & ... [0:52] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:55) 0:57 0:59] & sD(-) [1:11-1:12] & sexy [(mind.) 1:24 1:25 1:27]
Salma Hayek: sD- bzw. sD(-) [0:28 0:30 0:31 0:32 0:49 0:51(/0:52)] & sBA [0:55/0:56 0:57 0:58 0:59] & sD(-) [1:06-1:07 (1:09) 1:24 1:25] & sexy [1:27] & sD(-) [1:28]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:05]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(mind.) 1:21]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:55-1:01 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

20.15-21.58 und 1.42-3.19, ORF 1:
Rampage - Big Meets Bigger (Rampage; USA 2018)
(Alexandra Daddario: sBI (mit sD) nur in "Deleted Scene" innerhalb "Special Features" auf Blu-ray)
Naomie Harris: sUPS [ca. 0:20 (kurz)]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.55-21.40, zdf_neo:
Breaking Even: IV. Aus hohem Hause (BRD © 2020)
Janna Horstmann: sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) [0:41]
Sinje Irslinger: sBH [(0:01/0:02) 0:05]

21.00-21.50 und 0.25-1.15, NITRO:
CSI:NY[: Mord im Hotel] (CSI:NY: [3.6] Open and Shut; USA © 2006)
Angela Sarafyan: OH(-) [?] [0:07] & OH (od. NA od. OO- (rO-; kurz) ?) [0:08] & OH(-) [?] [(0:10) 0:11] (jew. als Leiche) & sBH [0:13]
Jill Latiano: sBI [0:00 0:01 0:20-0:21 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.; in Video) 0:35(Bik.-Obertl.; auf Videostandbild) 0:36(kurz)]
Lindy Booth: sexy [0:00 0:01] & sBI [0:20/0:21 0:31] & sexy [0:34]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

21.45-23.14, 3sat:
Bierleichen - ein Paschakrimi - nach dem Roman von Su Turhan (BRD © 2017)
Almila Bagriacik [eigtl. Bağrıaçık]: sexy (?) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:35 (0:36-)0:37 (0:39-)0:40 0:42 (0:43/0:44 0:46) 0:47] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:49-0:50] & (mind.) sD- [1:09]
Barbara de Koy (60+): sD [1:06 1:07 (1:08) 1:09]
Claudia [Helene] Hinterecker: (mind.) sD- [0:36] & sD [0:37(recht kurz) 0:39-0:40(li.)]
Desireé Rosenberger: sD [(0:23) 0:24(recht kurz)]
Ilknur Boyraz: sBH [1:11]
[unbekannt]: sUPS [0:01 (recht kurz)]

21.58-23.20 und 3.19-4.39, ORF 1:
Crawl (USA/SERB/CAN 2019)
Kaya Scodelario: sBA & sPO- [0:00] & sD & ...
[... Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sPO(-) bzw. sPO- bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.10-0.20 ? und 2.00-3.40 ?, sixx:
Fools Rush In - Herz über Kopf (Fools Rush In; USA 1997)
Salma Hayek: sexy [0:02] & sD(-) [0:06] & sexy (Slip) [0:44]

22.25-0.45, Tele 5:
24 Stunden in seiner Gewalt (Desperate Hours; USA 1990)
(wahrsch.) Brittney Lewis & Lise Wilburn: "sB" (vlt. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.), wohl nicht sBH) [1:08-1:09] bzw. sexy (od. sPO--) [1:09]
Kelly Lynch: OO [0:10 0:34(lO) 1:16] & sexy (& sUPS ?)
Mimi Rogers: OH (?) [0:21]

22.25-0.55, RTL ZWEI:
Dating Queen (Trainwreck; USA/JAP 2015)
Amy Schumer: sBH & sD & sUPS & sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

22.30-0.55, ORF III:
Ray (USA 2004)
Aunjanue Ellis: OO(-?) (lO; dunkel) [ca. 1:07]
Kerry Washington: sBH
Regina King: sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.40-1.10 und 3.25-5.30, PRO 7:
Terminator Genisys (USA 2015)
Emilia Clarke: sBH (mit sD) (& ... ?) [ca. 0:47] & NA+ [ca. 0:51] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.50-1.00 und 2.55-4.50, SAT.1:
John Wick: Kapitel 2 (John Wick: Chapter 2; USA/Hongkong 2017)
Claudia Gerini: sD [...] & OO(-) (zumind. rO[-]) & (etw. entfernt) nPU & PO [ca. 0:50f.] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.14-0.43, 3sat:
:\\i.t.>_ {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut 3sat): Hacked - Kein Leben ist sicher} ( :\\i.t.>_; IRL/FRA/DAN © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna Friel: sD {nicht sBH} [1:20 1:21 1:22 1:23 1:24] & sUPS- & sD [1:25] & sD [1:26]
Stefanie Scott: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13/0:14] & OH(-) (li.) [0:27 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [1:20 (1:21 1:22)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:16]

0.15-1.53, Das Erste:
Das Glück an meiner Seite (You're Not You; USA 2014)
Emmy Rossum: sBH [0:05] & sBH & (recht kurz) OH- [0:19] & sexy (?) [0:20] & sBH- [0:28] & sexy (BH von hint.) [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:41 (recht kurz)] & sBA- mit sD(-) (bzw. sBA-) [0:43(-0:44)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:50]
Hilary Swank: (mind.) OH- [0:00] & sBH [0:01 (recht kurz)] & NA [0:06] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:07] & sexy [0:13 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:28] & sBA bzw. sBA- = sWS (sNIP) [0:43-0:44]
Loretta Devine (60+): (s)BA (im Wasser) [0:43-0:44]

0.15-1.55, RTL:
Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe {wenn wie SuperRTL-Version; oder (wie bei NITRO- und Tele5-Version): La soupe aux choux - Louis und seine ausserirdischen Kohlköpfe} (La soupe aux choux; FRA 1981)
Christine Dejoux: sBH od. sBI [0:54]

0.20-1.10, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Zwischen den Zeilen: Beschwingte Swinger (BRD © 2013)
Nina Petri: OH- [0:01 (recht kurz)]

0.45-2.55 (auch Montag, 3.05-5.15), Tele 5:
Im Jahr des Drachen (Year of the Dragon; USA 1985)
Ariane [= Ariane Koizumi]: OO [0:57] & PU & PO [1:12] & OO+ [1:15(-1:16)]
(weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

0.50-2.30, SWR:
Die HANИAS {so} (BRD © 2016)
Anna König: sBA- [0:10] & PU [(0:48/)0:49] & sBA [(1:01 [kurz]) 1:05] & OH+ (OO- (rO-) ?) [1:26] & (mind.) OH- [1:27 1:28] & OH bzw. PO [1:32/1:33]
Ines Marie Westernströer: sBH [0:07] & OH- [0:08-0:09] & sexy [0:23 0:24] & OO(-?) (etw. dunkel) [0:49] & sUPS- [0:50 (recht kurz)]
Julia Becker: sexy [0:45 0:46] & (seitl.) PO [0:47] & sexy [0:53 1:02] & OO (lO) [1:02]
[unbekannt]: sBA & (mind.) sPO- [0:10 (recht kurz)]

0.55-2.30, RTL ZWEI:
Sex unter Freunden (Sleeping with Other People; USA 2015)
Alison Brie: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:22f.] & sBH (mit sD) & sPO [ca. 0:38] & sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:57f.] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:01] & sD(-) & sUPS & sNIP & sexy
Amanda Peet: (mind.) sD-
Margaret Odette: NA+ (PO- ?) [ca. 0:41]
Margarita Levieva: sNIP & sUPS(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.25-4.00, one:
_die_ Liebe in Gedanken {Vorsp.} = Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken {Absp.} (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Maria Mühe: sNIP & (seitl.) sD (li.) [0:07] & sD (li.) [0:14] & PO(-) bzw. OO- [0:43/0:44] & Oops od. OO- (lO-) [1:09]
Jana Pallaske: sD & OH (?) [0:58]

2.30-4.00, SWR:
Zimmer mit Stall: Berge versetzen (BRD © 2019)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD(-) [(0:17) (0:22-)0:23-0:24]
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD(-) [0:13/0:14] & sD [1:24 (kurz)]
Petra Kleinert: sNIP [0:20]

4.50-5.40, hr:
Akte Ex: Die Lüge (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Gerschke: OH(-) [0:00/0:01]

4.50-5.15, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Hot Donna] (That '70s Show: [6.23] My Wife; USA 2004)
Diana Terranova: sBH
Jackie Debatin: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm jetzt keine Zeit mehr, aber wahrsch. noch irgendwann nach Mitternacht]


----------



## Anonymos (29 Aug. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 29.(/30.) August 2022:

6.20-7.05 und 5.25-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Arm dran (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [0:14]
Julia Stinshoff: sD(-) (li.) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

7.20-8.10, NDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Nordisch herb: Tidenhub (BRD © 2011)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sophie Dal: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:01])

7.40-8.05, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Flugmodus {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Eva Maria Jost: sBH [0:01 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:02] & OH(-) [0:04] & (OO- (lO-) bzw.) OO [(0:15-)0:16] & OO & sPO- [0:17-0:18]
Katharina Nesytowa: (mind.) OH- [0:02] & OO [0:04 0:05 0:06(rO)] & (sBH &) OO [0:15-0:16] & OO & sPO- [0:17-0:18]

ca. 7.45-8.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Blondine mit Kaffee (TWO and a half MEN: [5.4] City of Great Racks; USA 2007)
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [gegen Ende]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

9.15-10.45, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer in Vietnam, Teil 2 (BRD © 2018)
Inez Bjørg David: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBI (mit sD[-]) [0:17-0:18 0:19(Fotos)] & sNIP [0:43-0:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) (& sBI von hint.) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:23] bzw. sBA bzw. (kurz) sBI [0:52]

9.25-9.47, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Laudatio ([scrubs]: [[5.4]] My Jiggly Ball; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (re.) [0:00]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Bauernregel (BRD © 2019)
(Jeanne Goursaud (letztmals in der Serie) {irrtüml. sowohl im Vor- als auch im Abspann} und Mitsou Jung (erstmals) {versehentl. weder im Vor- noch im Abspann}: nix)
Stephanie Marin: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)]

9.47-10.09 (auch Dienstag, 9.25-9.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein neuer Gott ([scrubs]: [[5.5]] My New God; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sBH (re. mit sD[-]) [0:13] & sD [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:14]

9.56-10.42, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Das Mädchen und der Mörder (ÖST/BRD © 2001)
Nina Tatzber: sBI [0:04]

ca. 10.00-10.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: MEIN DÉJA VU {so} ([scrubs]: [[5.22]] My Déjà Vu, My Déjà Vu; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke od. Stuntdouble: sexy [0:14]

10.30-11.15, ZDF:
NOTRUF HAFENKANTE: Die Sennerin vom Waseberg (BRD © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Angela Ascher: sD [0:00 (0:01 [Video]) 0:18]

ca. 10.30-10.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein neuer Schwarm ([scrubs]: [[5.23]] My Urologist; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sD od. sD(-) (re.) [0:11]
Tori Welles {laut IMDb}: sD (re.) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:02]

10.50-11.40, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Gegenwind (BRD © 2016)
Elisabeth Lanz: sD(-) [0:22 (sehr kurz)]

[...]

ca. 14.40-15.35 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Sieben {so} Todsünden (Charmed: [3.18] Sin Francisco; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:08] & sD(-) [0:09] & sexy [0:10]

ca. 15.35-16.30 ?, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Bruderschaft (Charmed: [3.19] The Demon Who Came in from the Cold; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:01] & sD [0:40 0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:08) 0:09] & sD [0:25 0:26 (0:27)] & sNIP- [0:33] & sD(-) & sCT- (od. zumind. sNIP) [0:40/0:41]

15.50-17.25 (auch Dienstag, 8.55-10.30), SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Familie auf Bewährung (BRD(/USA) © 2018)
Friederike Linke: sBI [0:56 0:57(kurz)]
Pauline Rénevier: ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:15/0:16]

16.00-16.50 und 3.00-3.40, SRF zwei:
Chicago Fire: Der große Sprung (Chicago Fire: [7.13] The Plunge; USA 2019)
Destiny Hernandez: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:26] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

16.25-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
Hawaii Five-0: Der weiße Hai (Hawaii Five-0: [7.15] Ka pa'ani nui; USA 2017)
Angela Galvan: OH(-) ? (als Leiche) [0:06/0:07]
Grace Park (od. [unbekannt] ?): sBI [0:04 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]
Ocean Ramsey: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:09 (0:10)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Rückkehr aus dem Jenseits (Charmed: [1.9] The Witch Is Back; USA 1998)
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:11/0:12]
Tyler Layton: sD [0:17 (0:18 0:39/0:40) 0:41]

17.20-17.50, PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN: Eng ist gut (TWO and a half MEN: [5.9] Shoes, Hats, Pickle Jar Lids; USA 2007)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [(0:01-0:03) (0:06/)0:07 (0:08) 0:10 0:15 0:17-0:18]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ? (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.35-15.30 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Todesfee (Charmed: [3.21] Look Who's Barking; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:26 (0:35)] & sexy [0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:06/0:07 0:08) 0:15 0:38-0:39]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Machtlos (Charmed: [1.10] Wicca Envy; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:12 (0:21-0:23 0:25)] & sNIP [0:42]
Holly Marie Combs: sBH [0:00 0:01]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Frauendieb (TWO and a half MEN: [5.10] Kinda Like Necrophilia; USA 2007)
Justine Eyre: sexy [0:18]

ca. 18.20-19.15 ? (auch Dienstag, 15.30-16.25 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Ende (Charmed: [3.22] All Hell Breaks Loose; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(mind.) 0:09]
Holly Marie Combs: sBH (überw. nur wenig sichtbar) [0:31-0:34 0:35 0:36]

19.25-19.55 (auch Dienstag, 17.25-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Elefantenpille (TWO and a half MEN: [5.12] A Little Clammy and None Too Fresh; USA 2008)
Cerina Vincent: sD [0:00 (0:19/0:20)]

20.15-23.10, arte:
Werk ohne Autor (BRD(/ITA/CZE) © 2018)
Juta Vanaga: sUPS (od. nPU) ? [0:40 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [0:41]
Paula Beer: sNIP (?) [0:55(kurz) 0:56-0:57] & OO [1:03 1:04] & PU & PO [1:05-1:06] & OO [1:13/1:14] & PO bzw. OO [1:22(-)1:23] & sexy od. sBA [2:16] & sD (re.) & sNIP (re.) bzw. OO (& (sehr kurz) nPU ?) [2:29-2:30] & PO [2:39] & PO & (kurz) nPU [2:43] (& sCT- ? [2:44]) & PU [2:45]
Saskia Rosendahl: sNIP & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07] & PO(-) & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:12] & PU & PO [0:13] & sNIP & PU & PO [0:31]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: PU [1:14 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sNIP (re.) [0:52 0:53]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (sNIP {mind. eine} bzw.) PO & OO bzw. PU [0:31(-0:32)]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Laim und das Hasenherz (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marie Leuenberger: sBH [0:53]
Vanessa Eckart: OH+ (re.) [0:41]

21.15-22.15, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Es geschah an einem schönen Tag in der Vorstadt (Bones: [5.4] The Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood; USA © 2009)
Amy Gumenick: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:18 0:34]
Emily Deschanel: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21 (recht kurz)]

21.45-23.10, hr:
tatort: DAS MULI (BRD © 2015)
Meret Becker: sNIP [0:04 0:05 (0:06)]

21.55-22.53, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives: Die nackte Wahrheit (Desperate Housewives: [1.3] Pretty Little Picture; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sexy [bes. 0:33]
Teri Hatcher: sexy [0:23 0:24] & OH(-) bzw. (vermutl. nur scheinbar) NA [0:24-0:26]

22.15-23.10, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Nachts im Bones-Museum (Bones: [5.5] A Night at the Bones Museum; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.40-1.00, NITRO:
End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen (End of Days; USA 1999)
Linda Pine: OO [0:38]
Lynn Marie Sager: OO (lO) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Melissa Mascara: OO- (lO-) [0:11]
Robin Tunney: OO (& sNIP) [0:45 (0:46)]

22.53-23.48, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives: Mit allen Mitteln (Desperate Housewives: [1.4] Who's That Woman?; USA 2004)
Diana Terranova {laut IMDb}: sBH- (& sPO[-]) [0:24 0:25 (0:26)]
Eva Longoria: sBH [0:16] & sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:21]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:25]

23.00-23.40, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: WER WAR'S? (BRD © 2002)
Susanne Schlenzig: sBH [0:27]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

23.15-0.50, mdr:
ICH SEH ICH SEH {so} (ÖST © 2014)
Susanne Wuest: OO (im Spiegel) [0:23/0:24] & sexy (im Spiegel) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & PO bzw. OO [0:30-0:31] & sNIP bzw. sNIP- [(mind.) 0:58 1:01-1:02 1:04 1:05 1:06-1:07 1:08 1:22 1:23 1:24 1:26 1:28 1:29]

23.15-1.15, NDR:
Der amerikanische Freund - nach dem Roman »Ripley’s Game« {Vorsp.} _bzw._ „Ripley’s Game oder Regel ohne Ausnahme” {Absp.} von Patricia Highsmith (L'ami américain; BRD/FRA o.J. [1976 od. 1977] [Digitalisierung, Restaurierung & Remastering © 2014])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa Kreuzer: (mind.) OH- [0:39] (& sexy ? [1:35-1:36])

23.35-1.05, BR:
Die unheimliche Leichtigkeit der Revolution (BRD © 2021)
Janina Fautz: sBH [0:00] & sNIP (?) [0:01] & OO (lO) [0:25] & sNIP [(0:39-)0:40] & OO [0:41:5X (recht kurz)] & NA [0:48] & (mind.) OH- [0:49]
Katja Hutko: sBA [((0:38)) (0:39-)0:40]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:38 (recht kurz)]

23.40-0.35, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: GETÄUSCHT (BRD © 2002)
Judith Sehrbrock: sNIP [?] (li.) [0:45 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster) [0:00] bzw. PO [0:09 (recht kurz)]

23.48-0.37, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives: Eindringlinge (Desperate Housewives: [1.5] Come in, Stranger; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sexy [0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:35]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP [0:10-0:11 (0:19) 0:32 0:33]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:32/0:33]

23.50-1.20, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Ihr faßt mich nie! (DDR © 1988)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hildegard Walter: sCT(-)-BH [0:13]
[unbekannt]: sBA [1:01]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [(0:58 -)0:59(-1:00)]

0.55-1.45, SRF 1:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 18 = 2. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Hannah Herzsprung: sUPS- [0:06 (2x kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" bzw. OO [0:21 (jew. kurz)]

1.00-2.40, NITRO:
Death Race: Beyond Anarchy (Death Race: Beyond Anarchy = Death Race 4: Beyond Anarchy; USA(/BULG?) 2018)
Boyana Nikolova: sPO(-) & sBH(-?) od. "sB(-?)" [ca. 0:22 0:24]
Cassie Clare: "sB" od. sBH [ca. 0:21 0:24]
Lucy Aarden: sexy [ca. 0:08] & ... [ca. 0:22] & PU & PO [ca. 0:52] & PO(-?) & OO+ [ca. 1:03] & OO(-) [(mind.) 1:23] (& sNIP ?)
Vanina Arias: sPO & OO [ca. 0:44] & OO [ca. 0:52]
Viktoria Ananieva: OO+ & PO [innerh. einer Szene] & OO(+?) [(mind.) 1:23]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 1.10-3.25 ? (auch Dienstag, ca. 3.15-5.35 ?), kabel eins:
Dragon Blade {oder: Jackie Chan: Dragon Blade} (Tian jiang xiong shi / ...; China/Hongk. 2015)
Peng Lin: PO(-?) [ca. 0:07] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.50-3.20, ZDF:
Nele in Berlin (BRD © 2015)
Cornelia Gröschel: sBH [0:05 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:28 (recht kurz)]
Katharina Müller-Elmau: sBH [1:05] & OH- [?] (li.) [1:06] & sBH(-) [1:12]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [1:18]

2.35-3.25, rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Leichtsinn (BRD © 2008)
Elisabeth Lanz: sBH [0:03] & (mind.) sD- [0:44]

3.20-4.50, ZDF:
Schwägereltern (BRD 2015)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Erstsichtung:}
Birge Schade: (zumind. sugger.) OH [0:05-0:06] & sD(-) [0:26 (kurz)] & sD [0:30 0:32] & NA+ [1:08]
Sandra Schreiber: sBA ? [0:0X ?] & sNIP- [0:33 0:37]
[noch zuzuordnen]: sD(-) od. sD [0:39]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: PU bzw. sBA (in Film) [1:09]
(zu blöd, dass ausgerechnet bei diesem Film (im Gegensatz etwa zum vorangehenden Film) das Video nicht vorab in der ZDF-Mediathek verfügbar ist ...)

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm erst irgendwann nach Mitternacht Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (30 Aug. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 30.(/31.) August 2022:

6.20-7.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles auf Schwarz (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:32 (0:36) (jew. recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: "sB" (im Fernsehen) [0:26]

9.48-10.10 (auch Mittwoch, 9.25-9.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein falscher Rückschluss ([scrubs]: [[5.6]] My Missed Perception; USA © 2006)
Sarieha Alfawaf [eigtl. Alsawaf ?]: sD [0:14] {kein sBH (nur oberer BH-Rand)}

ca. 9.50-10.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Baby und sein Baby ([scrubs]: [[6.2]] My Best Friend's Baby's Baby and My Baby's Baby; USA 2006)
Christa Miller: sD(-) [0:16-0:17]
Evelina Oboza: sD [0:00]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Außer Rand und Band (BRD © 2004)
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP- [0:17(li.) 0:28?]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:26(recht kurz) (0:27 [im Spiegel]) 0:28]

ca. 10.45-11.10, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Dr. House ([scrubs]: [[6.4]] My House; USA © 2006)
Elizabeth Banks: sBH [0:18]

10.50-11.40, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Die Rückkehr (BRD © 2016)
Elisabeth Lanz: OH(-) [0:29]

13.05-14.45 und 2.40-4.15, SRF zwei & 20.15-22.05, ATV:
10 Dinge, die ich an dir hasse (10 Things I Hate About You; USA 1999)
Julia Stiles: sexy [(0:24/0:25) 0:38 (0:45/)0:46] & sNIP- (re.) [0:56] & sexy [1:03 1:04 1:07] & sNIP [(1:25?-)1:26 1:27]
Larisa Oleynik: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:09] & sexy (?)
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:41]

ca. 13.55-14.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.15-6.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Sushi und Ketchup (TWO and a half MEN: [2.23] Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab; USA 2005)
Catherine McCord: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Christina Chambers: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

16.10-17.00, ZDF:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Das Fenster zum Tod (BRD © 2009)
Diana Staehly: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sD [(0:01) 0:02 (0:03)]
Karin Thaler: sD [(0:00) 0:01 0:02 0:03 (0:04 0:05 0:07) 0:09]

ca. 16.25-17.20 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.40-14.35 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Neue Macht Der Drei {so} (Charmed: [4.1] Charmed Again, Part 1; USA 2001)
Krista Allen: sD [0:09-0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:20]

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch der Urne (Charmed: [1.11] Feats of Clay; USA 1999)
Stacy Haiduk: sD [(0:01) 0:02 (0:14 0:25 0:36/0:37 0:39-0:40)]

16.30-16.55 (auch Mittwoch, 15.05-15.30), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Traum und Wirklichkeit] (how i met your mother: [1.13] Drumroll, Please; USA 2006)
Ashley Williams: sD [0:01-0:04 0:05-0:06 0:10 0:12 0:16 (0:17-)0:19]
Cobie Smulders: sD [(0:01) 0:12-0:13 0:16]

ca. 17.20-18.20 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.35-15.30 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: 48 Stunden (Charmed: [4.2] Charmed Again, Part 2; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:04 0:05 0:06 0:14 0:19 0:22) 0:24 (0:26 0:27 0:33 0:36 0:37 0:39) 0:40 (0:42)]
Krista Allen: sD [0:00(-)0:01]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:40/0:41 0:42]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38]

17.34-17.55 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.15), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Vierer ohne Sheldon (the BIG BANG THEORY: [3.21] The Plimpton Stimulation; USA 2010)
Judy Greer: OH- [0:10] & sBH [0:18 0:19]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:03 (= Vorsp.)]

18.00-19.00, ZDF:
soko köln: ZWEI VÄTER (BRD © 2020)
Valerie Stoll: sNIP- bzw. sNIP [0:32 0:33 0:34]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.20), Comedy Central:
modern family: Botox und Benehmen (modern family: See You Next Fall; USA © 2011)
Sofia Vergara: sD

19.25-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauerarbeiter (TWO and a half MEN: [5.15] Rough Night in Hump Junction; USA 2008)
Andrea Bogart: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02 0:03]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Gekühlte Schmetterlinge (TWO and a half MEN: [5.16] Look at Me, Mommy, I'm Pretty; USA 2008)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:00-0:03 0:04 0:05-0:06]

20.15-21.45, BR:
Steirerblut (ÖST © 2013)
Julia Cencig: sD (als Leiche) [(0:01) 0:02 0:07 0:08 (0:25 [Foto])] & sD(-) [0:44 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:22]

ca. 20.15-22.50 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 22.30-1.00 ?), kabel eins:
Cowboys & Aliens (USA 2011)
Olivia Wilde: PO [ca. 1:22 (sehr kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.36, Disney Channel:
The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten (The Descendants; USA 2011)
Judy Greer: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [ca. 1:10]
Shailene Woodley: sBI [(mind.) ca. 0:22 1:00 1:10] & (mind.) OH-
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [ca. 0:22]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Nord Nord Mord: Sievers und die Frau im Zug (BRD © 2018)
Julia Brendler: sD [0:01]

21.05-21.50 und 4.09-4.53, ORF 1:
SOKO KİTZBÜHEL: ALTE SCHULD (ÖST/BRD © 2016)
Julia Cencig: NA- (od. (mind.) OH-) [0:14] & OH- od. NA [0:15] & (mind.) OH- {nicht NA} [0:18]

21.45-22.10 und 23.55-0.20, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _ZWEI SÜßE BACKENHÖRNCHEN_ (BRD © 2022)
Shadi Hedayati: sBH [0:19 (0:22-)0:23]

22.00-23.30, BR:
NORD bei NORDWEST: Gold! (BRD © 2019)
Victoria Fleer: (mind.) sD- [1:00]

22.15-23.45, WDR:
tatort: Hundstage (BRD © 2016)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Sarah Bauerett: OO (lO; recht kurz) bzw. sBH(-) [0:45/0:46]

ca. 22.30-0.45 und 2.35-4.25, SAT.1: 
Diana (GB/FRA/SWE/BEL 2013)
Naomi Watts: sBA (auch auf Fotos) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.20-2.00 und 3.45-5.05, ATV:
Gamer (USA 2009)
(mind.)
Amber Valletta: sPO(-) [0:54] & "sB" u./od. sBH & sBI & sD & sexy
Jade Ramsey: OO [0:25]
Kyra Sedgwick: sD(-) od. sD
Nikita Ramsey: OO [0:25]
[(jew.) ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: OO- bzw. sPO bzw. sBH od. "sB" bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO

0.43-2.11, ORF 2:
die zeit, die man leben nennt (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cheyenne Rushing: sexy [1:11 (recht kurz)]
Luka Omoto: sexy [(0:51 0:52) 0:53]
Mareike Lindenmeyer: sD (li.) [0:40]
(vermutl.) Sarah Mühlhause: sexy [(0:51) 0:52-0:53] & OO [0:53-0:55 (0:56)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:01) 0:08(recht kurz)] bzw. sBH (mit sD) & sPO(-) [0:51 (0:52)] bzw. sexy [0:51]
[... Unbekannte]: OO+ bzw. OO bzw. ... bzw. NA bzw. sBH bzw. sD bzw. sexy (auf Fotos) [0:23-0:24 0:26-0:28 0:32/0:33 0:38 0:48-0:50]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO & OO [0:51]
[zwei (andere) Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:51]

0.45-2.30, SWR:
Der einzige Zeuge {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Witness} (Witness; USA © 1985)
Kelly McGillis: OH(-) (re.) [1:14] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:15] & OO [1:16]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

0.45-1.10 (auch Mittwoch, 5.00-5.25), ORF 1:
Frau Jordan stellt gleich: Titten und Taten (BRD © 2019)
Katrin Bauerfeind: sD [0:01 (0:02-0:03)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD (auf Plakat) [0:00 0:13 0:21] bzw. sBI (mit sD) (auf Plakat) [0:22]

1.15-3.00, Tele 5:
24 Stunden in seiner Gewalt (Desperate Hours; USA 1990)
(wahrsch.) Brittney Lewis & Lise Wilburn: "sB" (vlt. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.), wohl nicht sBH) [1:08-1:09] bzw. sexy (od. sPO--) [1:09]
Kelly Lynch: OO [0:10 0:34(lO) 1:16] & sexy (& sUPS ?)
Mimi Rogers: OH (?) [0:21]

2.15-4.05, ZDF:
Schatten der Mörder - Shadowplay [Teil 2 = Folge 3 & Folge 4] (Shadowplay; BRD/GB/CAN/CZE o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Petra Hartung: sD [ca. 0:21-0:24]
Tuppence Middleton: OH(+?) (re.) [ca. 1:36 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [ca. 1:37]


----------



## Anonymos (30 Aug. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 31. August(/1. September) 2022:

6.15-7.00 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Selbstbestimmung (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:01 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: OH- [0:00]

8.55-9.40, mdr
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Starke Frauen (BRD © 2001)
Lara Joy Körner: sBH (od. ... ?) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & sPO(-?) (od. zumind. sUPS (hautfarb. Slip) [od. sogar PO ??]) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 0:07(recht kurz)]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Abgerechnet wird am Schluss (BRD © 2004)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Arzu Bazman: (mind.) sD- [0:12?-0:13]
Heide Domanowski: sD(-) [0:44 0:45]
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [0:01]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:23(recht kurz) (0:34)]

9.50-10.10 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-9.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Weg nach Hause ([scrubs]: [[5.7]] My Way Home; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sexy [0:20 (recht kurz)]

12.25-13.58, mdr:
Die Olsen-Bande und ihr grosser Coup (Olsen-bandens store kup; DAN 1972)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Annika Persson: sBI [0:33 0:34] & PO & (mind.) OO- (rO-; kurz) [0:42] & OO- (lO-) od. Oops [0:43 (kurz)]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.40-7.10), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Donuts im Stau (TWO and a half MEN: [3.2] Principal Gallagher's Lesbian Lover; USA 2005)
Stephanie Erb: sD [0:13/0:14 0:15-0:16 0:17]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:18]

ca. 15.30-16.00 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.10-7.35), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Penny und die Physiker (the BIG BANG THEORY [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2007)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:16 (0:19/0:20)]

15.30-16.00 (auch Donnerstag, 14.15-14.40), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Nur nichts überstürzen] (how i met your mother: [1.14] Zip, Zip, Zip; USA 2006)
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) bzw. (wenn nach vorne gebeugt) sD (3x kurz) [0:16 0:17-0:19]

15.50-17.25 (auch Donnerstag, 8.40-10.15), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Flügel der Hoffnung (BRD 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nina Bott: OH- & (recht kurz) OO- (lO-) [0:22]

ca. 16.00-16.30 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.35-8.00), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Chaos-Theorie (the BIG BANG THEORY: [1.2] The Big Bran Hypothesis; USA 2007)
Kaley Cuoco: sD & sNIP

ca. 16.25-17.25 ? (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.40-14.35 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Mann Mit Dem {so} Drachendolch (Charmed: [4.4] Enter the Demon; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD (bzw. sexy) [0:00(-0:01)] & sexy [(0:02) 0:07-0:08 0:10-0:11] & sNIP- [0:11/0:12] & sexy [0:16-0:17] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:19-)0:20] & sexy [0:21 0:24 (0:41) 0:42]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:12 (0:19-0:20) 0:23 0:30-0:31 0:32 (0:36 0:39) 0:41] & sexy (?)

17.12-17.31 (auch Donnerstag, 16.27-16.47), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Wahrheit über den Fahrstuhl (the BIG BANG THEORY: [3.22] The Staircase Implementation; USA 2010)
Ally Maki: sBH [0:09]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ? (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.35-15.35 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Sammler (Charmed: [4.5] Size Matters; USA 2001)
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:37 0:38 (0:40)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sNIP- [0:04]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:10 (0:11)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:28]

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Leiche zur Hochzeit (TWO and a half MEN: [5.17] Fish in a Drawer; USA 2008)
Jacqueline Lord: sD(-) [0:14]
Jamie Rose: sD [0:08 0:09 0:10 (0:13-)0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18 (0:19)]
Jenny McCarthy: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt]: sD [0:02/0:03]

ca. 18.20-19.15 ? (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.35-16.00 ?), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Prinz Für {so} Paige (Charmed: [4.6] A Knight to Remember; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:04(-)0:05(-)0:06]
Joie Lenz [= Bethany Joy Lenz = Bethany Joy Galeotti]: sD [0:02 0:19(-)0:20 (0:38)]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:02] (& OH- ? [0:08]) & sBH [0:08 (0:10-0:11)] & sD [(0:11-0:12) 0:15 0:19(-)0:20 0:26 0:28(-0:29) 0:32-0:34 (0:36 0:37) 0:38 (0:39)]

18.39-20.30, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Les trois sœurs (FRA 2015)
Elsa Lepoivre: (mind.) OO- (lO-)
Georgia Scalliet: PO (seitl.) & PU [innerh. einer Szene]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

19.25-20.15, ZDF:
Blutige Anfänger: Fashion Kills (BRD © 2021)
Gizem Emre: (mind.) sD- [0:12 0:13] & sBH [0:36]

20.15-21.40, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Tote Hose (BRD © 2011)
Lucrezia Phantazia: OH+ [0:37/0:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:35 0:36 0:38] bzw. sBH(-) (?) bzw. OO bzw. sBI bzw. sexy (jew. auf Foto) [0:35] bzw. OO (& sPO) bzw. sPO(-) bzw. ~sCT bzw. OO(-) [0:36-0:37]

ca. 20.15-22.55 und 1.10-3.20, PRO 7:
P.S. Ich liebe Dich (P.S. I Love You; USA © 2007)
Gina Gershon: (mind.) sD- [0:32] & sNIP [0:45/0:46]
Hilary Swank: sBH [0:04-0:06 0:07-0:08 (0:09) 0:10] & sexy [0:21 0:43 0:44] & sD [0:56 0:57(-0:58)] (& vlt. OH(-?) [1:17 (kurz)]) & sBH- (mittl. Tl.) [1:35]

20.15-22.00, NITRO:
G.I. Joe {oder: G.I. Joe 2}: Die Abrechnung (G.I. Joe: Retaliation; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Adrianne Palicki: ([ob. Hälfte] sBH ? mit) sD & sexy (Sport-BH) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.55, ATV II:
The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear - Die nackte Canone 2 ½ {so jedenfalls bei anderen Sendern} (The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear; USA 1991)
Priscilla Presley: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:44]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:27 0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:23 0:33]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06]

21.40-23.10, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Im Namen der Rosi (BRD © 2011)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Ina Paule Klink: PO bzw. (sehr kurz) OO- (rO-) [0:25/0:26]
Paula Kalenberg: sD [1:05(/1:06)]

21.55-23.45, arte:
Corpus Christi (Boże Ciało / La communion; POL/FRA © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eliza Rycembel: OO [1:23-1:24]
Malwina Brych: NA [0:09]

21.55-23.40, ATV II:
King Ralph (USA 1991)
Adele Lakeland: sPO & OH [0:18] {kein OO-}
Camille Coduri: "sB" (mit sD) bzw. OH+ (laut Mr. Skin: OO- od. Oops) [0:18-0:19] & sD [0:30 0:31 0:32-0:33 (1:05 1:06 1:07 1:08)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:18]

22.00-23.50, Tele 5:
The Autopsy of Jane Doe (GB 2016)
Olwen [Catherine] Kelly: OO (rO) [ca. 0:02] & OO bzw. PU (od. OO & Fake-"nPU" (Schamhaar-Toupet) ?) [ca. 0:18f. 1:06f. 1:13 1:19] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.00-23.25, SWR:
tatort: Sternschnuppe (ÖST(/BRD) © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Adele Neuhauser (50+): sBH(-) [?] (mit sD[-]) [0:44]

22.00-0.00, NITRO:
Collateral Damage - Zeit der Vergeltung {oder: Collateral Damage} (Collateral Damage; USA 2002)
Lindsay Frost: sNIP [am Anfang] (gemäß Bild)

ca. 22.55-1.10 und 3.25-5.10, PRO 7:
Der Kautions-Cop (The Bounty Hunter; USA 2010)
Jennifer Aniston: sD (gemäß Bildern)

23.00-0.35 und 3.00-4.30, SRF zwei:
Ingrid Goes West (USA 2017)
Aubrey Plaza: sexy (Slip) & ~OH & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 0:53] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.25-0.55, SWR:
tatort: Todesspiel (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Bederke: sBH [0:00-0:02]

23.30-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Eine Nacht zum Vergessen (BRD 2018)
Sabine Vitua (50+): sBH (mit sD) & sPO(-) (gemäß Bildern)

23.50-1.35, 3sat:
Brand [= Brand - Eine Totengeschichte {laut IMDb}] (ÖST/BRD 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angela Gregovic: (mind.) sD- [0:10] & OO [0:16] & sexy (etw. Slip) [0:21] & sPO- [0:22 (kurz)] & OO (& sPO-) [0:23-0:24]

23.50-1.35, Tele 5:
Blessed - Kinder des Teufels [= Blessed - Fürchte dich nicht! {ZDF-Version}] (Blessed; GB/RUM © 2004)
Heather Graham: sNIP [0:07] & OH(-) [0:11/0:12] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP [0:30] & sD(-) [0:59]

0.00-2.00, NITRO:
End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen (End of Days; USA 1999)
Linda Pine: OO [0:38]
Lynn Marie Sager: OO (lO) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Melissa Mascara: OO- (lO-) [0:11]
Robin Tunney: OO (& sNIP) [0:45 (0:46)]

0.05-0.48, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 13 = 5. Folge der 2. Staffel] (BRD © 2017)
Sophie Pfennigstorf: OO [0:31]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:31 (2x)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" [0:30] bzw. (s?)PO(-) & OO- (rO-) bzw. sexy (jew. kurz) bzw. ~sCT [0:31]
[vier Unbekannte]: OH (& {zwei} (seitl.) sPO) [0:30]

0.30-1.20, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: wer angst hat, verliert (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[Katja od. Katharina] Nesytowa: OH- [0:42] & OO- (?) [0:47 (sehr kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PO(+) bzw. PU bzw. OO- [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:40]

0.35-2.05, BR:
Back for Good (BRD o.J. [Drehzeit 2015, Kinostart 2018])
Anna Oussankina: OO [0:58/0:59]
Emma Drogunova: (mind.) OH- [1:01] & OH- (auf Handybild) [1:03]
Juliane Köhler: sD(-) [0:48 (kurz)]
Kim Riedle: sBH bzw. OO [0:23/0:24] & sexy [0:50 (0:51)] & sBH (mit sD) (& (recht kurz) nPU) [1:13/1:14] & sBH (mit sD) [1:16] & sD [mehrf.]
Lena Thom: (sPO &) sBH [1:13/1:14]
Leonie Wesselow: sexy (in Video) [0:09 (0:15 0:43)] & sexy (Sport-BH ?) [0:21] & NA [(nur) 1:09 (1:10)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:32]

0.48-1.31, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 14 = 6. Folge der 2. Staffel] (BRD © 2017)
Liv Lisa Fries: Oops (od. OO- (rO-) ?) [0:28 (wenn ohne Rückbl. am Anfang) od. 0:29 (recht kurz)]

1.20-2.10, WDR:
im angesicht des verbrechens: was kostet berlin (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (OH+ bzw.) OO(+) [(0:44-)0:45-0:46] & sexy (Slip) [0:46]
Janina Isabell Batoly: sexy [0:39 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:41]
Winnie Böwe: sBA [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:38 0:39]
[unbekannt (1)]: OO [0:38]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO & sPO [0:38] & sexy [0:39]

2.25-3.15, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: DER FALKE (BRD © 2019)
Meri Koivisto: sBH (mit sD) [0:06 0:21/0:22 (0:23) 0:46]


----------

